#ubuntu-mozillateam 2007-08-13
<asac> whereto?
<asac> ... it haven't received the changes we did on paradiso branch yet ... if thats what you asked
<Ubulette> no. is it build and pushed to the ftp ?
<asac> its not in official archives ... just in mozillateam preview archive
<Ubulette> why that ?
<asac> usually we do weekly trunk uploads to that repo ... if trunk is not broken
<Ubulette> couldn't it be like granparadiso ?
<asac> well ... because we cannot support trunk  anyway ... and we push paradiso to help mozilla expose their software to ubuntu users
<Ubulette> I see
<asac> maybe in next release cycle
<Ubulette> as for xulrunner, it's already there
<asac> huh?
<Ubulette> Version: 1.8.1.4-2ubuntu2
<asac> well ... thats not trunk
<Ubulette> i know
<Ubulette> but that's like trunk
<Ubulette> it will not be pushed
<asac> i don't follow?
<asac> he?
<asac> why not?
<Ubulette> not released yet (xul 1.9
<asac> but we could support it more or less
<asac> at least in terms of security
<Ubulette> hmm
<asac> ok off for today
<Jazzva> asac: Have fun :)...
* Bernardo is back.
<Bernardo> good  orning
<Bernardo> good  morning
* Bernardo is away: Ausente por agora.
<asac> Bernardo: have a nice day ;)
* Starting logfile irclogs/ubuntu-mozillateam.log
<Jazzva> Hello...
<asac> Jazzva: ola
<Jazzva> asac: Hola... I haven't made it yet to add an event listener... I think I'll have to read more about propagating events in XUL :)...
<asac> Jazzva: try to get the window ... addEventListener("load", your function")
<asac> ups
<asac> Jazzva: keep your time
<asac> Jazzva: its good to learn ... but isn't really important for now
<asac> Jazzva: its important to get the features for gutsy in this week .... they do not yet need to be perfect i guess :)
<Jazzva> asac: Tried that... then I noticed (which I didn't earlier) that there was already an window.addEventListener(...) in overlay.js, though it was using another function. Now I'm trying to edit the function it calls and to see if it'll work :)
<asac> Jazzva: what event does it register on?
<asac> Jazzva: you need to register "load"
<Jazzva> That one...
<asac> k
<asac> you can add a new listener
<asac> e.g. no need to edit existing one
<asac> so you keep code encapsulated/stable
<asac> ... buf for testing its probably ok :)
<Jazzva> Ok... And this was bugging me... If I add another listener which one will be called?
<asac> both
<Jazzva> Both?
<Jazzva> Ok :)
<asac> yes
<asac> in order you added them
<asac> (usually its that way ... though i saw occurrences where people failed to name setXXXListener :)
<asac> but usually its afe to assume that *add* allows multiple listeners
<Jazzva> Ok... I'll try it out now.
<Jazzva> :)
<Jazzva> Easier for now to edit the existing function
<Jazzva> If I get it to work that way I'll try to split them :)
<asac> yes please do :)
<Jazzva> Ok...
<Jazzva> Here's one more thing: The second package with wrong dep does not install :/... The extension doesn't show up in Add-ons dialog in TB.
<Jazzva> And it does if I manually run the XPI file...
<Jazzva> Same result was with changed and unchanged package deps...
<Jazzva> That's mozilla-thunderbird-bidiui...
<Jazzva> Heh... Managed to get label hidden :)...
<Jazzva> asac: Ok, managed to add separate event listener :)... I will push the code to my branch as soon as I add the changes in separate commits.
<asac> Jazzva: please look at bzr diff to ensure that you just touched the code you wanted before pushing (last time that I say somthing like that:))
<Jazzva> asac: Right :)...
<Ubulette_> hi
<asac> hi Ubulette_
<Ubulette> asac, I've committed and tested #52 and #53
<Ubulette> I would like to set was we can do for the other ftbfs before we push
<Ubulette> s/set/see/
<asac> Ubulette: how do they fail?
<Jazzva> Hello Ubulette...
<Ubulette> and what we can do about it. at least ppc
<Jazzva> asac: Pushed to my branch: https://code.launchpad.net/~jazzva/ubufox/ubuntu
<Ubulette> ppc a5 was fine
<Jazzva> (though it's not really appearing :/. Will check if something went wrong)
<Jazzva> (it's ok)
<asac> Jazzva: what is the the problem with your current branch?
<Jazzva> asac: Nothing, it just took a minute or so to show up...
<Jazzva> :)
<asac> huh?
<asac> what did take a minute?
<Jazzva> asac: For new code to show up in branch...
<Jazzva> asac: I think I could have done this better...
<Jazzva> asac: The file checking...
<Jazzva> asac: So far, I think that ubufoxCheckFile() is not needed, as it checks if file exists in event listener (see Revision 19). I tried not to do that, but I couldn't make it :/...
<asac> Jazzva: ok ... commit message: "if file exists" ? ;)
<asac> would have been a simple thing to name the file ;)
<asac> ok let me look at code
<Jazzva> Hmmm...
<Jazzva> Added check for /usr/bin/gnome-app-install presence. If it doesn't
<Jazzva> exist, the 'Get Ubuntu addons' label is hidden.
<Jazzva> It's named :)
<Jazzva> OH, you mean rev 20 :).
<Jazzva> Well, it's not some specific file... There are two of them, so I used the generic commit message :).
<asac> is isExecutable really not a property?
<Jazzva> Well, it didn't show up an alert message when it was called as a property...
<asac> well ... then say of "application installer binary"
<asac> :)
<asac> file is really broad
<Jazzva> asac: Ok :).
<asac> ok
<asac> did you try to chmod a-x ?
<asac> and see if it works?
<Jazzva> Hmm... Nope...
<Jazzva> But I think I have read that on MDC
<asac> why did you add a new onLoad method?
<asac> well
<asac> at least you should have dropped the other
<asac> oh right
<asac> sorry
<asac> ;)
<Jazzva> The other?
<asac> yes
<asac> we can drop that
<asac> but please insert the template code for getting the strings to your method as well
<Jazzva> onLoad? That?
<asac> yes
<Jazzva> Ok..
<asac> or is it used elsewhere?
<Jazzva> Hmm, I can take a search to see...
<Jazzva> but I don't think it is
<asac> if its not used, drop it ... but copy the strings expression in it :)
<Jazzva> Nope, just there...
<Jazzva> Ok
<asac> k
<asac> Jazzva:
<asac> revno: 18
<asac> committer: Sasa Bodiroza <jazzva@gmail.com>
<asac> branch nick: ubufox.main
<asac> timestamp: Sat 2007-08-11 01:00:47 +0000
<asac> message: Enabled ubuntuAddonsOverlay.xul in chrome.manifest Fixed startUbuntuAddonsWizard(event) in content/overlay.js
<asac> the comment plays down what you did :)
<asac> you did not fix that function, you implemented it :)
<Jazzva> Lol...
<Jazzva> Umm, why don't we lose the onAddonsLoad, and switch that to onLoad :)...
<asac> well ... overlay.js is a generic .js file (not specifically bouond to addons dialog)
<asac> so it looks reasonable either to move onLoad to addonsOverlay.js
<Jazzva> Oh, ok :)...
<asac> or give it a bit namespace if we keep it
<asac> in overlay.js
<Ubulette> asac, don't merge my branch just yet.
<asac> sure .. i am 120% utilized anyway
<asac> i have to finish my specs till friday? !
<asac> whenever feature freeze is ... its scary close.
<Ubulette> specs about ?
<Ubulette> one more question, you said last friday you bumped changelog, I can't see that committed anywhere...
<asac> Jazzva: can you please try something:
<Jazzva> asac: sure...
<asac> use .run(true
<asac> instead of false
<asac> and tell me if the UI freezes while our dialog is opened?
<asac> while it is open i mean
<Jazzva> Oook... .run(true) where? :)
<asac> Ubulette: I didn't push it because I didn't upload ...
<asac>  debian/changelog: document 3.0~alpha7-0ubuntu4 release for gutsy
<Jazzva> Oh... see it :)
<asac> i don't like pushing those entries without uploading
<asac> so feel free to commit on top of 51
<asac> Jazzva: thanks ... just look while gnome-app-install is open if the firefox UI still repaints on resize etc.
<Jazzva> Ok... just let me install g-a-i :)...
<Ubulette> asac, so I have to uncommit 3 times, update, re-commit all and push --overwrite ?
<asac> he?
<asac> why?
<Ubulette> I've already pushed up to 54
<asac> Ubulette: revno is your own commit
<Ubulette> 53
<asac> so where is the problem? 51 is your revision ... I have that merged in my try
<asac> tree
<asac> so whatever you do on top without replacing any commit with revno <= 51 is ok
<Ubulette> oh, thought you wanted me to bump changelogs in 51
<asac> he?
<asac> no
<Ubulette> ok
<Ubulette> forget it
<asac> actually yes, but its not important
<asac> :)
<asac> i forget it often enough as well ... e.g. bump version + distribution UNRELEASED to open up tree
<Ubulette> so I'll bump at 54 this time, but remember to do it sooner next time
<asac> Ubulette: as long as you stay above revno 50 i am ok with that
<asac> because thats the current revision published on release branch
<asac> Ubulette: ok.
<asac> Jazzva: does it stop to redraw?
<Jazzva> asac: So far no...
<asac> Jazzva: so you have it running with gnome-app-install ?
<Jazzva> Yep...
<asac> and you can resize it?
<asac> without getting not-painted areas?
<Jazzva> Yep... both FF window and Addons dialog
<asac> Jazzva: can you please insert an alert to see that the run invocation doesn't return before you close gnome-app-install?
<asac> e.g. alert after .run ...
<Jazzva> Ok
<Jazzva> Damn... wrong run...
<Jazzva> I've added to func that calls ubuntu-bug
<Jazzva> Wait a sec...
<asac> please give me good news :)
<Jazzva> Hmm... nope
<Jazzva> It blocks FF until g-a-i exits
<Jazzva> Then the run method is over...
<asac> yeah ... would have been too fateful anyways
<asac> thanks
<asac> you can switch it back to non-blocking
<Jazzva> And that was blocking parameter? :)
* Jazzva searches for page on run(...) method :)...
<asac> lookup nsIProcess
<asac> in mozilla developers refernece
<asac> or xulplanet
<Jazzva> ok
<Jazzva> asac: Why did you want to switch it to blocking? :)
<asac> well i hoped that they do really smart things ;)
<asac> but actualy it was hopeless
<Jazzva> Ok...
<asac> now i have to run processes in a thread ... push result into UIevent queue
<asac> interestingly they don't provide a callback
<asac> for the async case
<Jazzva> Mhm...
<Jazzva> But doesn't run provide a new thread for called app?
<Ubulette> hm, the 3 ftbfs are in xptcall, but for different reasons
<Jazzva> (just a guess)
<asac> run forks a process
<asac> Ubulette: yeah ... thats fun
<asac> Ubulette: if you have luck its assembler code that needs to be adapted
<Ubulette> one is asm
<Ubulette> why would they want asm in a web browser ???
<asac> can you fix it?
<Jazzva> Ok, off for a smoke... BRB...
<asac> Ubulette: for xpcom
<Ubulette> no, I can't fix asm, I haven't written asm code since early 90s
<asac> i only did asm on 68000 :) so i am not really of help here
<asac> do all fail in xptcall?
<IdleOne> so what browser can I install and test with gutsy?
* Jazzva is back...
<Jazzva> asac: Pushed the new branch...
<IdleOne> do I want to install/test firefox-granparadiso? meaning is it going to work fairly well or is it to broken to bother?
<Ubulette> IdleOne, what's your platform ?
<IdleOne> gutsy
<Ubulette> no. i386, amd64, sparc, ppc...
<IdleOne> i386
<Ubulette> then granparadiso a7 should be fine. maybe just wait for -ubuntu4
<IdleOne> already running tribe4
<IdleOne> if that is what you meant
<Ubulette> then an update will bring you firefox-granparadiso_3.0~alpha7-0ubuntu3
<IdleOne> yup I see that now
<Ubulette> firefox-granparadiso_3.0~alpha7-0ubuntu4 will have a few more fixes, maybe this evening, maybe tomorrow
<IdleOne> well it is installing and I'll do updates later and get fixes :)
<Ubulette> if you want your profile to be automatically migrated, install -dev (in addition) for now
<Ubulette> will no longer be necessary later on
<IdleOne> firefox-granparadiso-dev also?
<Ubulette> yes
<IdleOne> don
<IdleOne> done
<Ubulette> then start it
<Ubulette> you should see your previous profile active
<Jazzva> Have to go now... See you in the evening. Have fun :).
<asac> thanks
<Ubulette> asac, http://grumpymole.blogspot.com/ :)
<shirish> asac: you up buddy?
<shirish> or for that matter Ubulette
<Ubulette> all, I need to go now. I'll come back in a few hours.
<shirish> ok cool
<shirish> IdleOne: you up around m8?
<Ubulette> shirish, I'm here but need to go really soon
<IdleOne> yes
<shirish> ok guys, either of you have fff 3.0a7 on your machine?
<shirish> fff/ff
<Ubulette> I do
<IdleOne> whats the command to update java alternatives?
<IdleOne> so do I
<shirish> ok good, either of you know how to get rid of incomplete downloads, I had an incomplete download & it does not clean up even after clicking clean up in downloads, its persistent since 3.0a5 :(
<asac> shirish: downloads.rdf please
<asac> (in your profile directory)
<shirish> I made a bug-report way back bug 127668 but haven't received
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 127668 in firefox-granparadiso "does not clean up incomplete downloads" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/127668
<shirish> asac: I just rm the downloads.rdf for manual removal
<asac> well then your bug is invalid ;)
<asac> as its probabyl not reproducible anymore
<asac> sorry
<IdleOne> just upgraded to 3.0a7 -ubuntu3 and now I am getting a jre popup. I do have sun-java5-jre installed though
<asac> IdleOne: its not installed for paradiso most likely
<asac> IdleOne: install an alternative manually
<asac> and let me know if it crashes
<shirish> asac: not to worry, I have lost count of how many bugs have been termed invalid & how many valid, it doesn't matter anymore.
<IdleOne> asac, so I need to install sun-java*-jre again?
<shirish> asac: I did file another bug about firefox-granparadiso not coming up in the alternatives which somebody re-assigned to dpkg I guess
<asac> shirish: that is wrong ... do you still have bug-id ?
<asac> IdleOne: if you want to try ... then yes
<shirish> asac: sure, hang on
<shirish> asac: https://bugs.launchpad.net/bugs/132201
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 132201 in dpkg "firefox-granparadiso does not show up in alternatives" [Undecided,New] 
<shirish> asac: even deleting downloads.rdf in my profile .mozilla/granparadiso doesn't clear up the incomplete download :(
<asac> shirish: firefox just installs the x-www-browser alternative
<asac> shirish: i updated the bug
<IdleOne> asac, I installed sun-java5-jre and still getting same error. ( yes I restarded paradiso )
<shirish> asac: I would tell you the real issue, the real thing is if I put ubuntu-bug in the CLI, firefox comes up, in preferred applications I had put up firefox-granparadiso, even then apport uses firefox in new window to put up bugs not firefox-granparadiso
<shirish> asac: sharing the same on ubuntu+1 somebody told me this is most probably an alternatives issue, hence put up a bug about that
<asac> shirish: multiple issues/approaches: alternative would allow you to set x-www-browser
<asac> howver afaik, gnome preferred applications dialog needs manual modification of code
<shirish> asac: with gconf-editor I assume?
<asac> anyway ... yes, setting x-www-browser should allow you to use granparadiso with apport
<asac> with gconf-editor you can set it now
<shirish> asac: actually I did set it up, lemme get it up again, so you know what's happening
<shirish> asac: shouldn't it be /desktop/gnome/url-handlers/http & https had set both of them to firefox-granparadiso but it defaults back to firefox, doing either with gksudo gconf-editor or just like that doesn't do anything :(
<asac> wierd
<shirish> asac: you got that right, now I have 2 issues, one that even after removing downloads.rdf the cancelled download isn't cleaned, and the other one, that firefox is still the default for ubuntu-bug
<shirish> or any bug-reporting, ideally I would like it to be firefox-granparadiso & that too in a seperate tab
<IdleOne> ok what Im thinking is paradiso doesnt know where to look for java so think what I need to do is make a symlink but dont know how to do that
<asac> have to do a short break .... bbl
<asac> k
<shirish> asac: had issues with xserver-xorg, anyway any ideas, what to do next for setting up  alternatives in gconf-editor?
<asac> shirish: first ensure that the application selected in gnome is actually used
<asac> e.g. change browser in it ... and see if that changes the browser opened at all
<asac> try to open an url from gnome-terminal
<shirish> asac: I am in xfce, which uses gtk, shouldn't it hold true even here
<shirish> asac: I just updated some stuff at https://bugs.launchpad.net/bugs/132201 , didn't understand whatever you have written, no scripter or something, but looked up the man & put up whatever I could find. Please lemme know if you need more info.
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 132201 in firefox-granparadiso "firefox-granparadiso does not show up as browser alternative" [Undecided,Confirmed] 
<shirish> asac: also updated https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/firefox-granparadiso/+bug/127668 the downloads.rdf solution doesn't work for me, perhaps I need to delete the downloads.rdf as well as the other downloads.sqlite also?
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 127668 in firefox-granparadiso "does not clean up incomplete downloads" [Undecided,New] 
<shirish> yup it was finally the downloads.sqlite which cleaned up the whole thing.
<asac> a you where in paradiso ... sorry
<asac> were
<shirish> doesn't matter, would mark as invalid I guess for now, but will give feedback about downloads.sqlite, its cool to see lot of stuff using sqlite ;)
<Bernardo> hi
<asac> hi
<IdleOne> how do I run paradio from terminal?
<IdleOne> paradiso
<IdleOne> whats the command
<Ubulette> i'm back
<Ubulette> IdleOne, firefox-granparadiso
<IdleOne> ty
<IdleOne> I had it granDparadiso :/
<Ubulette> :)
<Bernardo> lol
<Bernardo> before disconnecting the modem, I was about to say I've been able to connect to my wifi network everytime since I unhid the ssid
<IdleOne> tonyyarusso: runing paradiso from terminal doesnt seem to show anything
<tonyyarusso> IdleOne: dang..
<Ubulette> IdleOne, what are you looking for ?
<IdleOne> Ubulette: trying to get java working
<Ubulette> oh, it's easy.
<Ubulette> cd  /usr/lib/firefox-granparadiso/plugins/
<Ubulette> sudo ln -s /usr/lib/firefox/plugins/libjavaplugin.so
<Ubulette> then restart
<IdleOne> hehe
<IdleOne> ty
<Ubulette> restart FF (not everything) :)
<IdleOne> yup I figured
<IdleOne> reboots are rare occasions on linux
<Ubulette> fortunately
<Ubulette> but I have to reboot 100x times more with ubuntu than I did with debian.
<IdleOne> hmmmm paradiso just closed
<IdleOne> :/
<Ubulette> any message ?
<Ubulette> (int the term)
<IdleOne> wasnt running from terminal
<Ubulette> could you retry in a term ?
<IdleOne> sure
<IdleOne> apport is starting a crash report
<Ubulette> any message in the term before the crash ?
<IdleOne> none
<IdleOne> Bug #132235
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 132235 in firefox-granparadiso "firefox-granparadiso-bin crashed with SIGSEGV" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/132235
<Ubulette> what were you trying to do ? maybe I can try on my side (it's not confidential)
<Ubulette> oh
<IdleOne> just trying to get hjava working so I can go and play on pogo.com
<IdleOne> s/hjava/java
<Ubulette> it started correctly ?
<IdleOne> paradiso starts fine it is when I click on the link to load the game that the screen goes white and after about 30-45 seconds it closes
<IdleOne> will try again
<Ubulette> could you start it, then visit about:plugins ?
<IdleOne> sure
<Ubulette> see if java is detected correctly
<IdleOne> evberything is enabled
<IdleOne> everything
* Bernardo is away: Ausente por agora.
<IdleOne> this is Java(TM) Plug-in 1.6.0_02-b05 that is being used
<Ubulette> ok, me too
<Ubulette> hmm, pogo needs a subscription
<IdleOne> yes it does
<IdleOne> it is  pay sit
<IdleOne> site
<IdleOne> idleone@ubuntu-box:/usr/lib/firefox-granparadiso/plugins$ firefox-granparadiso
<IdleOne> Segmentation fault (core dumped)
<IdleOne> that is the message  just got after trying to load a game
<Ubulette> any "free/no reg" site crashing on you that I can try ?
<IdleOne> lemme check and see if I can find one
<Ubulette> thx
<IdleOne> http://www.us.zylom.com/game/44/pharaoh-s-classic.html
<IdleOne> just closed out on me
<IdleOne> and got a core dump again
<Ubulette> IdleOne, me too.
<IdleOne> ok so it is a bug
<IdleOne> 132235 updates
<IdleOne> bug 132235 updated
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 132235 in firefox-granparadiso "firefox-granparadiso-bin crashed with SIGSEGV" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/132235
<IdleOne> well hopefully it will be fixed soon
<IdleOne> be back later
<Ubulette> it crashed just after reading /usr/lib/jvm/java-6-sun-1.6.0.02/jre/lib/content-types.properties
<Ubulette> crashes with sun-java5-plugin too
<Ubulette> asac, can I put my name/email in changelogs or should I put yours ?
<Ubulette> asac, just had a look at ppc build in a5. it didn't do anything in xpcom/reflect/xptcall/src/md/unix in a5 yet build was successful, now, it's still doing nothing except dying with an assert "XPTCall not implemented on this platform"
<Ubulette> so no idea if a5-ppc debs were even working before
<Ubulette> sparc is failing at the same place for a5 and a7 => need to be reported upstream
<Ubulette> same thing with ia64 (but another issue)
<asac> Ubulette: i think that its a ppc64 machine .... which mozilla build system doesn't recognize
<asac> Ubulette: you can check in bonsai.mozilla.org if there have been checkins in the a5-a7 timeframe in the xpcom/reflect tree
<Ubulette> I diffed a5 vs a7, no real change for those 3 platforms
<asac> yes, so its something else
<asac> Ubulette: have there been changes in xpcom ?
<asac> at all?
<asac> so what is the time window we are looking at?
<asac> ok 6 jun
<asac> was a5
<asac> on sparc there is a missing `NS_InvokeByIndex_P'
<asac> where is that defined?
<Ubulette> ./mozilla/xpcom/reflect/xptcall/public/xptcall.h:# define NS_InvokeByIndex      NS_InvokeByIndex_P
<Ubulette> then it's in asm
<Ubulette> in mozilla/xpcom/reflect/xptcall/src/md/unix
<asac> but that asm is not tried to compile?
<asac> looks like a build system issue then
<Ubulette> do you see anything in mozilla/xpcom/reflect/xptcall between a5 and today ?
<shirish> asac: you up m8?
<shirish> Or IdleOne or Ubulette either of you guys?
<Ubulette> ..
<shirish> ok cool, I just put up another bug report against FF 3.0a7
<Ubulette> id ? (bot missed it?)
<shirish> seems to, its bug 132266, just reported it, a minute ago or less
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 132266 in firefox-granparadiso "firefox-granparadiso crashes with gstreamer-plugin" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/132266
<shirish> Ubulette: lemme know if you need any more info. on this one
<Ubulette> I've fixed it in totem a few days ago
<Ubulette> bug 131658
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 131658 in totem "[gutsy]  totem browser-plugin makes firefox-granparadiso crash" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/131658
<shirish> Ubulette: ok cool, seeing the bug report
<Ubulette> I've posted my patches in the bug and I'm running my own svn+patch debs
<Ubulette> now it's up to totem maintainer to adopt my patches or not
<Ubulette> or produce FF3 compatible debs
<shirish> ah ok, so we wait for asac to do the right thing whenever he can
<Ubulette> hm, no.
<Ubulette> totem maintainer
<shirish> oh, ok
<shirish> Ubulette: do you know how to play let's say a .wma song in totem?
<Ubulette> mine just works
<Ubulette> well, I only have 1 file
<shirish> Ubulette: I get this all the time http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/33606/ in each & every app. which can play wma file.
<shirish> Ubulette: why does it need wine/module ?
<Ubulette> no, I got this dll using the codec essential from mplayer
<Ubulette> http://www.mplayerhq.hu/design7/dload.html#binary_codecs
<shirish> Ubulette: these work alongside the stuff from win32codecs from debian-multimedia or what?
<Ubulette> no idea. I doubt debian will ship that. it's a pile of binaries coming from god knows where
<shirish> Ubulette: apart from the fact that mplayer plays lot more different formats http://debian-multimedia.org/faq.html
<Ubulette> asac, I give up for the ftb sparc/ia64/ppc for now.
<shirish> ubotu multimedia
<ubotu> Ubuntu 7.04 installs multimedia codecs automatically. For older versions of Ubuntu, or if you can't use the automatic installer, see https://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - For multimedia applications, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MultimediaApplications
<Ubulette> shirish, if you just want wma, extract the mplayer zip somewhere and just take the file you need.
<shirish> Ubulette: ok will do
<Ubulette> asac, please have a look at my branch and merge if you're happy. it's #51 (granparadiso-fsh from friday), #52 (Re-enable master password previously hidden) and #53 (granparadiso-profilename tiny update to allow whitespaces)
<Ubulette> and add changelogs so to push -ubuntu4
<shirish> Ubulette: this is odd, as both the debian-multimedia as well as mplayer both seem to have the same time-stamp & everything?
<Ubulette> so maybe it's the same thing. where do that package came from ?
<shirish> Ubulette: which one, the debian-multimedia one, its at www.debian-multimedia.org
<Ubulette> oh, ok so it's not official debian. maybe it's just the same thing
<Ubulette> so you should have that dll somewhere
<shirish> now I re-installed it & it works, although came to know about another bug in exaile ;)
<Ubulette> exaile is no longer usable for me. I'm back to rhythmbox
<Ubulette> (both cvs/svn)
<shirish> Ubulette: that's strange, I am using the one in gutsy & it works cool at my end, although there are glitches of course.
<Ubulette> I'm with 0.2.11+svn20070813r2819+bbot-1 (ubuntu provides 0.2.10+debian-1.1ubuntu1)
<shirish> Ubulette: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/exaile/+bug/132286
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 132286 in exaile "Exaile should use /usr/lib/codecs for codec installation" [Undecided,New] 
<shirish> Actually that's worded wrongly, it should look for codecs in /usr/lib/codecs & not somewhere else.
<Ubulette> "it" = ?
<shirish> it= exaile
<Ubulette> i have a symlink
<shirish> Ubulette: I like the idea to make it simple for everybody, so that even my grandma can install stuff without going over it ;)
<Ubulette> yet you mix ubuntu with other non-supported repo ;)
<Ubulette> boom, http://www.mozilla.com/en-US/outages.html
<shirish> Ubulette: IIRC there is also an ubuntu multimedia or some repository happening too, isn't there?
<Ubulette> maybe but you can't open a bug on LP for those without being either ignored or rejected
<shirish> Ubulette: either way I would atleast know what to do, and what is the right thing which should happen.
<asac> Ubulette: is debian/patches/bz390451_master_password_lost.patch unmodified upstream patch?
<shirish> Ubulette: the first time I'm seeing mozilla having outages, although its a cool page
<Ubulette> it is
<Ubulette> asac: it is
<Ubulette> asac: it fixes the issue and revert the hidden ui
<Ubulette> +s
<Ubulette> tested, fine
<Ubulette> shirish, this is my exaile issue: bug 123409
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 123409 in exaile "[exaile/gutsy]  crash in lib gtkembedmoz" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/123409
<asac> mozilla bug 390451
<ubotu> Mozilla bug 390451 in Libraries "Remembered passwords lost when changing Master Password" [Critical,New]  http://bugzilla.mozilla.org/show_bug.cgi?id=390451
<shirish> Ubulette: didn't know exaile could also display lyrics
<Ubulette> rhythmbox too
<shirish> Ubulette: how do you get the lyrics in the first place? I can't see any plugin in exaile or in the preferences for doing so?
<shirish> Ubulette: just ignore that last statement, I just saw what's written in there to reproduce it, would be trying it now
<Ubulette> asac, if i co MOZ_CO_PROJECT=browser, I get trunk right ?
<asac> yes
<shirish> Ubulette: I also get  a seg. fault, now reporting it, bbiaf
<asac> what you get depends on how you checked-out client.mk
<Ubulette> asac, what's the status of mt trunk ?
<asac> needs to be updated with what we did for granparadiso
<asac> e.g. merge things down
<Ubulette> should I start with fresh sources or dl your .orig.tar.gz somewhere ?
<Ubulette> asac ?
<asac> huh?
<asac> ah right
<asac> just run debian/rules new-orig
<asac> (look in rules for the right target)
<asac> it will checkout the date named in changelog version from CVS
<asac> then copy that tarball to your tarballs dir to use bzr bd as usual
<asac> Ubulette: ^^
<Ubulette> 
<asac> 
<asac> ;)
<Ubulette> :)
* Ubulette just realized he did manually jsut that :(
<Ubulette> asac, so, granparadiso.. push or not push ?
<asac> yes
<Ubulette> asac, good :)
<asac> Ubulette: https://code.launchpad.net/~asac/firefox/granparadiso
<Ubulette> asac, should I start trunk from mt or you ?
<asac> please look at the new postinst prerm
<asac> if you don't see a typo i will upload it that way
<asac> i think it should be #!/bin/sh -e in prerm
<asac> ok
<shirish> Ubulette: off to sleep now, but did manage to upload a bug report about deluge/python2.5 or whatever is at work.
<asac> ok pushing --overwrite to ~asac ... then pushing that to mt before upload
<shirish> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/python2.5/+bug/132304
<shirish> Ubulette: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/python2.5/+bug/132304
<Ubulette> shirish, I'm ruling deluge from svn. it works great :)
<Ubulette> 0.5.4.1
<Ubulette> completely redesigned
<Ubulette> s/ruling/running/(obviously)
<Ubulette> :)
<shirish> Ubulette: cool, then perhaps a wishlist bug-report about that on lp
<Ubulette> not sure it's released yet
<Ubulette> asac, looks ok
<Ubulette> asac, I prefer a set -e though
<shirish> Ubulette: going off to sleep, would probably bug you in another 12-13 hrs. or so if possible, let's see if I can use the new exaile.
<Ubulette> asac, why did you do -4 and -5 in the same commit ?????????
<asac> Ubulette: pushed
<asac> he?
<asac> damn :)
<asac> too late ;)
<Ubulette> shirish, sure. Good night
<asac> that happens if you do things at midnight
<shirish> Ubulette: Good night, thanx for your time
<Ubulette> well, as long as it goes forward :)
<asac> fuck ... why doesn't bzr complain that i have a modified changelog file when pulling changes
<asac> it usually complained about everythin
<asac> shame on me
<asac> live goes on
<Ubulette> yep
<Ubulette> <Ubulette> asac, should I start trunk from mt or you ?
<asac> a second eralier and i could have stopped this ;)
<asac> whats the difference?
<Ubulette> dont know. that's why I ask
<asac> ok mt
<asac> mine can be considered abandoned
* asac marks as such
<Ubulette> I'd like to see it pushed, even if it's maintained as best effort... so I can daily build it with my buildbot
<asac> same for my personal paradiso branch
<asac> i'd rather not waste my credits with archive team
<asac> ... i already get haragued for the amounts of mozilla copies in the archive
<Ubulette> it's not automatic ?
<asac> Ubulette: why can't you build from mozilla?
<asac> mozilla team i mean
<asac> or just from bzr branch?
<Ubulette> my bot is designed to build HEAD on top of debs
<asac> don't really understand
<Ubulette> it gets diff.gz for gutsy and apply it to SVN/CVS/git/hg/bzr/whatever
<Ubulette> s/for/from/
<asac> well
<asac> now its just bzr branch ... ; cd debian/; fakeroot ./debian/rules neworig; dpkg-buildpackage -rfakeroot
<asac> add that to your cronjob
<Ubulette> lol no. I have a full system
<Ubulette> forget it :)
<Ubulette> grr, bug 123103 is driving me nuts
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 123103 in firefox-granparadiso "Firefox Granparadiso changing workspace" [Low,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/123103
<Ubulette> why did they had to change that !
<asac> ok our recommends is wrong ...
<asac> for gnome package
<asac> was pointed to by query
<Ubulette> ?
<asac> dunno ... maybe take a look at the recommends
<Ubulette> it passed before ?
<asac> ah Suggests:
<asac> is wron
<asac> g
<asac> firefox-gnome-support -> firefox-granparadiso-gnome-support
<asac> (if we have that package at all)
<Ubulette> I'm using it.. yet I haven't checked what's in it :P
<Ubulette> gasp, that's also something I had in my tree
<asac> i pulled you tree
<Ubulette> no no, not bzr.
<Ubulette> that was in my a6 and pre-a7
<Ubulette> no longer matter
<asac> k
<asac> Ubulette: i open up the tree by adding changelog for next release to mt branch
<Ubulette> he? -6 ?
<asac> y
<asac> done
<asac> rev 56
<Ubulette> so, I just need to pull ?
#ubuntu-mozillateam 2007-08-14
<asac> wait a sec
<asac> ok done
<asac> 58
<asac> i think i should autoformat my changelogs ... somehow
<asac> ok i am out of this branch for now :)
<asac> .. again!
<asac> feel free to do whatever is good for next upload
<asac> whatelse needs to be fixed?
<asac> actually i think we should start to write a profile merger/migrator
<asac> so we can provide granparadiso users a good way back once firefox 3 becomes mainline
<Ubulette> there's already one inside
<asac> cwong1: hey.
<asac> cwong1: did you get the basic-flash package built against midbrowser?
<asac> Ubulette: there is migration code ... yes ... but that definitly needs to be adapted
<asac> further we need some UI way to "Do now" ... "Do later", "Wipe"
<Jazzva> Evening :)...
<asac> evening
<Jazzva> Have you seen the patch for the mozilla-thunderbird-quickfile?
<Jazzva> :)
<Jazzva> asac ^
<Jazzva> And is there anything else I could do (except that other bug, I have to see why it won't install xpi file)?
<asac> Jazzva: how would i see the patch?
<asac> am i subscribed to that bug?
<Jazzva> Umm, no, I don't think so. I left the link today, thought you saw it.
<Jazzva> I think it's bug 131410
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 131410 in thunderbird-quickfile "[gutsy]  Doesn't depend on thunderbird" [High,Fix committed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/131410
<Jazzva> Yep, that one
<asac> Jazzva: just subscribe me to bugs that you submit a debdiff to in future
<asac> at best before attaching the debdiff
<asac> :)
<asac> now i did it
<asac> will look when i see read the subscription email now
<asac> ;)
<Jazzva> OK :)... Sorry for this...
<asac> ... because i go to sleep now
<asac> 'night
<Jazzva> Good night :)...
<Ubulette> granparadiso i386, built
<Ubulette> goof
<Ubulette> ia64, failed, as usual
<Ubulette> s/goof/good/
<cwong1_> asac:  r u there?
<Ubulette> he went to bed 2h+ ago
<Jazzva> Off to sleep... Have a nice night/day :)...
<shirish> Ubulette: you up buddy?
<cwong1> asac:  hey u there?
<asac> hi
<asac> bug 45008
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 45008 in firefox "MASTER firefox theme crash" [High,Confirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/45008
<asac> Jazzva: hey ... you set Bug 131411 to fix committed
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 131411 in bidiui "[gutsy]  Doesn't depend on thunderbird" [High,Fix committed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/131411
<asac> Jazzva: i agree with you that it makes sense to set it to that state once a debdiff is attached
<asac> Jazzva: however, its not the way sponsoring works (which i have no opinion about)
<asac> Jazzva: you just set to confirmed and subscribe ubuntu-universe-sponsors (ubuntu-main-sponsors)
<asac> Jazzva: read in wiki.ubuntu.com how to get things sponsored for universe/main
<asac> Jazzva: i did that now for you
<asac> Jazzva: i pushed a few revisions to ubufox ... so in case you didn't commit something new, maybe pull my changes on top of yours to defer merge conflicts between our two branches
<Jazzva> asac: Ok...
<Jazzva> I don't think I commited anything new.
<asac> yeah
<asac> i committed the new plugin finder service
<asac> :)
<Jazzva> Cool :)
<asac> well still needs some beautifying
<asac> ;)
<asac> but basically works from what i can tell
<Jazzva> BTW, I have just remembered that in bug 131411 I forgot to mention that it also installed in the wrong dir :/...
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 131411 in bidiui "[gutsy]  Doesn't depend on thunderbird" [High,Confirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/131411
<asac> though i need to deploy the web-service now
<Jazzva> I'll take a look now :)
<Jazzva> Looks good, I suppose :).
<asac> pushed rev 29
<asac> now it works with older sqlite python modules as well
<Ubulette> hi
<asac> hi
<Jazzva> Hello :)
<Ubulette> my trunk is now usable
<asac> cool
<Ubulette> still miss a few minor things but it builds and run fine
<Ubulette> it has it's own profile too now
<Ubulette> btw, system cairo still crashes, so i disabled it
<Ubulette> asac, how can we check ftbfs on -trunk if we don't push it ?
<Ubulette> I mean for non i386/amd64
<asac> we usually can't
<asac> if you think you have fixed it i can try to get environment setup and do a test build
<asac> however, we see that granparadiso fails ... isn't that good enough?
<asac> btw, anyone has a webserver with mod_python we can use to bring up the beta plugin finder backend?
<Ubulette> what to do mean by "we can use" ? what do you need ?
<asac> just apache with mod_python ... and fw rules that allow me to call port 443 on pfs.mozilla.org
<asac> oh well sqlite for python as well
<Ubulette> oh, you want to be able to push your files, right ? that I can't do :( corporate policy
<asac> 15:23 < asac> btw, anyone has a webserver with mod_python we can use to bring up the beta plugin finder backend?
<asac> ;)
<asac> so yes
<asac> we need a python web-service until I find a real home
<Ubulette> asac, I'd like to shorten my lp login to 'fta' but apparently, it's already taken, yet not used.
<asac> hmm
<Ubulette> ok, so I can't help. I'm not into hosting at all
<Ubulette> https://launchpad.net/~fta/
<asac> maybe ask on #launchpad about user name policy ... e.g. how long without activity before one can take-over a user name
<asac> maybe there exists such a policy
<Ubulette> that guy doesn't even have an "f" in his entire name..
<Ubulette> nor any "t"
<asac> hmm
<Jazzva> I'm off... Have some stuff to do :/... See you tonight.
<Ubulette> asac, some patches in trunk are not very clean
<Ubulette> Applying patch ftbfs_toolkit_xre_Makefile_in
<Ubulette> patching file toolkit/xre/Makefile.in
<Ubulette> Hunk #1 succeeded at 258 (offset 4 lines).
<Ubulette> should I keep them like that or refresh them ?
<Ubulette> it's not hurting anything, it's jsut ugly
<asac> Ubulette: i have no hard opinion on that
<asac> personally I won't refresh them for the sake of code/file stability unless necessary
<Ubulette> maybe just once per .orig.tar.gz update ?
<asac> well ... for trunk that means on every update
<asac> for stable packages its a sane policy though
<Ubulette> hmm, trunk calls itself granparadiso
<Ubulette> 3.0a8pre
<asac> Ubulette: yes thats wrong
<asac> it should be reverted
<asac> e.g. drop --enable-official-branding
<shirish> asac: you up m8?
<asac> y
<Ubulette> asac, it's already using --with-branding=browser/branding/unofficial
<asac> yes thats wrong
<asac> drop that line
<shirish> ok cool, dunno why but firefox-granparadiso alpha7  is pathetically slow, any ideas why its taking so much time?
<asac> and name it in .desktop Minefield
<asac> slower than ffox 2 ... or slower than alpha5 ?
<shirish> slower than a5
<Ubulette> I find it fast...
<shirish> although a5 is/was slower than ff2
<asac> huh?
<shirish> scratch out is
<asac> i think its a plugin or something for you
<shirish> meant alpha 5 was slower than ff2
<asac> or maybe its memory?
<asac> i only heard that alpha 5 was ways faster than ffox
<asac> you are the first that claims in that direction
<shirish> asac: I did some configurations to make it better the first way around, maybe they are the culprits, hang on, lemme paste all of the stuff maybe you can tell me if I did something wrong.
<asac> shirish: try to run vanilla/fresh profile
<shirish> would do for sure, but it will be nice to see if its something in the about:config which also is making it not be fast.
<asac> well ...testing with fresh profile while backupping your current .mozilla dir is a good way to figure out if its about:config related
<asac> at all
<Ubulette> hmmn pgrep firefox-trunk-bin is not working
<shirish> asac: ok will do, anyway these are things which I did/changed about in the about:config
<shirish> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/33698/
<Ubulette> pgrep is broken
<Ubulette> 'pgrep firefox-trunk-bin' returns nothing while 'pgrep firefox-trunk-b' got it right
<Ubulette> because name is truncated in /proc/pid/status
<Ubulette> meaning FF update-notifier is broken
<shirish> wow, doing a clear private data hanged FF3
<shirish> for some time
<asac> Ubulette: update-notifier for what?
<asac> the app update preference should be locked
<Ubulette> I've fixed the notification on install/upgrade in trunk (not pushed yet)
<asac> shirish: that might be true ... most likely ffox doesn't clear privacy outside the UI thread
<asac> so its a feature
<asac> Ubulette: what was broken?
<asac> Ubulette: what did you fix?
<Ubulette> it was still abou firefox, not gp or trunk
<Ubulette> since I've changed appname for both
<shirish> ok me out, dunno what its taking too much of stuff
<shirish> I mean memory
<asac> Ubulette: ah you mean postinst notification ... ok
<asac> don't forget cruft in prerm (?)
<asac> like firefox package does
<Ubulette> yes. already done. just pgrep remains broken.
<asac> hmm
<asac> why would that happen?
<Ubulette> http://pastebin.mozilla.org/184140
<asac> well ... thats too ugly
<asac> why is the bin name truncated?
<asac> in the first place ?
<Ubulette> it's not. just shitty pgrep
<Ubulette> it reads from the wrong file
<Ubulette> should have parsed /proc/pid/cmdline
<asac> maybe we should come up an sh function that replaces this shitty pgrep ?
<shirish> hey guys, the new profile is speedier than the old one, so it might be a plugin issue as asac pointed out earlier
<asac> right
<asac> plugin/extension
<asac> try run firefox-granparadiso -safe-mode
<Ubulette> adobe plugin is known to make the full thing slow
<asac> if its speedier as well then its extension
<Ubulette> there's not much extensions a7 capable anyway ;)
<shirish> Ubulette: true, only 1 in my list which is a7 compatible its APNG editor, the name says it all
<shirish> guys can somebody help me with setting up the profiles.ini, I am stuck on the last line what should be in Default for the 2nd profile.
<asac> greasemonkey?
<Ubulette> I have 6 out of ~20 active in a7
<Ubulette> 2 that I've patched myself as I can't live without them
<shirish> http://pastebin.ca/656998
<shirish> asac: nope, its not greasemonkey, its .png editor extension/plugin if one wants to make pictures stuff
<shirish> Ubulette: i used some nightly extension tool to update couple as I couldn't live with couple of extensions myself
<shirish> Ubulette: don't know enough about patching extensions, although do know usually what an .xpi folder contains
<shirish> Ubulette: asac: can either of you help me with figuring out .profiles.ini I just pasted a fresh one at http://pastebin.ca/657004
<shirish> Ubulette: asac: I am just confused as to whether both should be default =0 or default=1 or what? Its simple, I want profile-manager to come up, hence last profile=0 other things not so clear
<asac> shirish: don't understand
<asac> i think you should start profile manager with -profile-manager ?
<asac> and don't tweak profiles.ini manually
<shirish> asac: ok cool
<Ubulette> asac, what are those "#DEBHELPER#" in postint/prerm of FF2 ?
<asac> might be obsolete ... but is good to keep ... debhelper can insert content there
<shirish> asac: that made it cleaner/better thanx
* shirish out for dinner
<Ubulette> asac; I've updated my branch for trunk with #40->#50
<asac> what is last on mt?
<asac> 40?
<Ubulette> 39
<asac> k
<asac> Ubulette: so you call debhelper .install/.link files "cdbs-install scripts" :)
<asac> no problem ... i was just confused, because firefox has an improved cdbs .mk file in source :)
<Ubulette> oh, it was late
<asac> so i thought you found an error in that ;)
<asac> have you culled control.in?
<Ubulette> gone
<asac> ah i see
<asac> ok
<asac> fine
<Ubulette> oh, forgot the branding
<asac> yeah ... you can do on top
<asac> i wonder if you tried to merge from paradiso?
<asac> e.g with bzr merge (cherry-picking revisions)
<Ubulette> no; too many gp vs trunk issues
<Ubulette> made my practice quilt and bzr :)
<Ubulette> that's piece of cake
<asac> hmm ... ok
<Ubulette> s/my/me/
<carl__> asac: S.O.S.  After I changed the build dependency from libxul to midbrowser in the mobile-basic-flash, I had 2 problems.  1) the home screen flash couldn't find libgtekmozed.so because path is not in LD_LIBRARY_PATH.   2) the home screen plugins crashed after I manually set LD_LIBRARY_PATH to point to where the library resides. Any idea?  For now I have to back out the change.
<asac> maybe next week i will try to remerge those branches ... so the branches stay at least related (from a bzr point of view)
<asac> carl__: keep the change for another 10 minutes and show it to me
<asac> :)
<asac> carl__: have you fixed configure.ac ?
<carl__> asac: yed I did
<carl__> s/yed/yes/
<asac> please show me the diff
<carl__> asac: I have already back out the change last night.  I will show the the orginally change.  Just 1 sec.
<Ubulette> asac, there's no real benefit here. Maybe for trunk->a8, and even that, it's a lot of s/trunk/granparadiso/g
<carl__> asac: here is the link to the diff: http://www.moblin.org/repos/?p=projects/mobile-basic-flash.git;a=commit;h=8c5a24afb2e8d4f339e63724dc4f2ae1ae9727c7
<asac> carl__: let me install midbrowser-dev and then take a look
<carl__> asac: ok.
<asac> carl__: but install libxul0 now does help?
<carl__> asac: I haven't try that.
<carl__> asac: All I know is it worked before until we made that change.
<carl__> asac: I have to revert the change for now so other can build their image.
<asac> carl__: why did you check in at all?
<asac> i mean ... don't you build locally?
<asac> anyway ... try to start it with run-mozilla.sh wrapper
<carl__> Yes it built fine. But I didn't try to build the image.
<asac> carl__: building != running
<asac> or didn't it crash for you?
<carl__> carl__: Yes it did after I tested it with the new image.
<carl__> asac: I can't run it with run-mozilla.sh
<asac> why not?
<carl__> asac: the flash plugin is a standalone app that links in with libgetkmozembed.so
<asac> still you can run it with run-mozilla.sh
<carl__> how is that going to help?
<asac> /usr/lib/midbrowser/run-mozilla.sh /usr/bin/myapplication
<asac> try it
<asac> it sets up the proper enviroment
<carl__> I will  try it and let you know the result.  I am doing a build of the image now.
<asac> can't you test without starting the whole image machinery?
<asac> thats pretty unproductive i assume ;)
<carl__> asac:  I blew away my test enviornment last night by accident
<asac> ok
<Ubulette> asac, I can easily replace pgrep with pidof. it's in sysvutils, do we need to update Depends ?
<asac> Ubulette: is it essential?
<Ubulette> seems so. it's a rdep of initscripts
<asac> carl__: isn't it possible to run that thing at all?
<asac> there appears to be just a hildon plugin
<carl__> asac: it is a little bit more complicate than that. I just found out from Bob that the plugin that has the gtkmozemded is in a share libraries. The hildon-desktop is the one that starts it up at boot time.
<carl__> asac: this implies I might have to start up hildon-desktop with run-mozilla.sh and I dont think folks here would buy into it.
<asac> carl__: please try anyway ... if it helps we can find find which envs are needed
<carl__> asac: will give it try
<carl__> asac: Have you tested the gtkmozembed to see if it work?
<asac> it almost certainly works ... its used by epiphany
<carl__> ok
<asac> well its not directly used by epiphany ... but epiphany uses firefox ... which in turn is packaged and build in exactly the same way
<carl__> asac: I just try running hildon-desktop under run-mozilla.sh and it screws up the screen.  But it didn't crashed though.
<asac> carl__: hmmm let me think
<asac> maybe linking with --rpath ?
<carl__> asac: Why cant we use libxul-dev?
<asac> its currently not supported
<carl__> it was there before?  Are u saying that libxul-dev is not part of gusty?
<asac> its definitly not part of main
<asac> its in universe --> unsupported
<carl__> what about firefox-dev?
<asac> carl__: you will run in exactly the same issues as with midbrowser because it doesn't install its libs in /usr/lib
<asac> as i said: midbrowser == firefox in regards of what we want to do
<carl__> ok
<carl__> for now I will keep the old dependency until we can figure it out what the problem is.
<asac> Ubulette: trunk has plugin management now?
<asac> can you confirm that?
<Ubulette> no. I've seen a bug for that but it's not committed
<Ubulette> hmm, changing branding to browser/branding/nightly doesn't work
<Ubulette> there's almost nothing in mozilla/browser/branding/nightly
<Ubulette> ... compared to mozilla/browser/branding/unofficial
<Ubulette> maybe the initial checkout..
<asac> Ubulette: just drop the line
<asac> it will *just work* (TM)
<Ubulette> ok. I'll try that.
<Ubulette> asac, xulrunner is not maintained using bzr, could I start 1.9 in bzr ?
<Ubulette> same question with debdiff vs quilt
<asac> Ubulette: sure
<asac> does xulrunner have a project ?
<Ubulette> you mean https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/gutsy/+source/xulrunner ?
<asac> maybe name the branch ubuntu.trunk
<asac> no
<asac> www.launchpad.net/xulrunner
<asac> does that exist?
<asac> (the one you pointed is just a package in ubuntu)
<Ubulette> it does exist
<asac> apparently yes
<asac> so feel free to push there
<asac> Ubulette: we need nspr-trunk and nss-trunk as well :)
<asac> i didn't do it since we just had firefox .... but now that we are getting xulrunner we should do that as well
<asac> well ... nss-trunk is not really nss trunk
<asac> its nss-3.12
<asac> for nspr i have to lookup which exact release they use on trunk now
<Ubulette> which one 1st ?
<asac> you should be able to see it in client.mk ... e.g. with which tag is nspr checked out of cvs
<asac> nspr is the base
<asac> nss needs nspr
<asac> and xulrunner needs both
<asac> and later firefox will need all three ;)
<Ubulette> ok so nspr, then nss, then xul
<asac> Ubulette: yes ... there are already bzr branches for nspr and nss
<Ubulette> https://code.launchpad.net/nspr
<asac> Ubulette: yes ... i need to update that
<asac> actually we use nspr and nss from debian
<asac> Ubulette: let me update those
<Ubulette> okl
<asac> Ubulette: it will take a few ... i have to do it properly
<Ubulette> hm ok.
<asac> i create "debian" release series for those projects and set the subversion branch as source
<asac> in that way we get auto-import
<Ubulette> meaning I'll have to stick to dpatch ?
<asac> Ubulette: huh?
<asac> no we just get an always up to date bzr branch from debian
<asac> you can branch from that ...
<asac> afaik mike is switching to quilt anyway
<Ubulette> debian uses dpatch for nspr, if I move to quilt, we will no longer be able to merge back
<Ubulette> oh, ok
<asac> yes
<asac> he will move
<asac> i evangelized him ;)
<asac> i don't think that we have to merge back anyway ... until debian switches to trunk nspr and nss
<asac> Ubulette: on trunk its:
<asac> NSPR_CO_TAG          = NSPR_HEAD_20070713
<asac> NSS_CO_TAG           = NSS_3_12_ALPHA1B
<Ubulette> ok, tell me when you're done with nspr. I'll start from there
<asac> if you want to prepare tarballs
<asac> maybe they are even on http://ftp.mozilla.org/pub
<asac> hmmm launchpad folks need to manually review the branch before the auto-import starts ....
<asac> Ubulette: you can directly branch svn://svn.debian.org/svn/pkg-mozilla/nss/trunk
<asac> e.g. with bzr-svn installed
<asac> bzr branch svn://svn.debian.org/svn/pkg-mozilla/nss/trunk nss.debian :)
<asac> it should be identical to the branch we get by auto-import ... so just pushable
<asac> if not, i will take the work and reapply your changes
<Ubulette> ok, cool.
<asac> same for nspr
<Ubulette> asac, why nss.debian ? can't I just call it trunk ?
<Ubulette> as that will be my devel branch
<asac> https://launchpad.net/nspr/debian
<asac> thats the release series the branch will be associated with
<asac> doesn't matter much anyway
<asac> our branch should be called ubuntu.trunk
<asac> or ubuntu.3.12
<asac> i don't want these ambigious branch names any more
<asac> I did it when i wasn't yet sure how things will work out in the long run :)
<asac> trunk -> would imply its upstream codebase trunk
<asac> so we definitly need either debian.trunk ... or as we are not debian maintainers ubuntu.trunk
<asac> but since nss isn't really cvs trunk i wondered if its better to name the major release of nss instead
<asac> same for nspr
<Ubulette> oh, you don't want trunk for those, just the last taggued ones ?
<asac> its not so confusing if you think about nspr and nss being independent products of which firefox trunk just ships some version in source
<asac> Ubulette: i want those that firefox/xullruner ship
<asac> otherwise we would need trunk + 3.12 (for firefox/xulrunner trunk) + 3.11 (stable firefox)
<asac> Ubulette: the tags are above
<asac> 19:48 < asac> NSPR_CO_TAG          = NSPR_HEAD_20070713
<asac> 19:48 < asac> NSS_CO_TAG           = NSS_3_12_ALPHA1B
<asac> so nspr appears to be some random trunk snapshot
<asac> while nss might be from a 3_12 branch
<asac> hard to say without looking
<Ubulette> god i hate cvs
<Ubulette> ok. let's start with NSPR_HEAD_20070713
<asac> however ... i would suggest to follow just those tags that firefox uses
<asac> right
<asac> that is ubuntu.trunk|head i guess
<asac> because its some snapshot from head ;)
<asac> e.g. we have a release NSPR_HEAD_20070713 :)
<asac> have fun :)
<Ubulette> I need a place to store my .orig.tar.gz ? can i do that on LP ?
<Ubulette> I need a place to store my .orig.tar.gz... can i do that on LP ?
<Ubulette> store my tarballs dir
<asac> Ubulette: let me think :)
<asac> Ubulette: are those tags released on mofo ftp?
<Ubulette> hmm.. we should to a -dbg for GP.. would help for bugs like bug 132235
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 132235 in firefox-granparadiso "[GUTSY]  firefox-granparadiso crashed" [Medium,Incomplete]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/132235
<asac> Ubulette: there are dbgsym packages available
<Ubulette> dbgsym ?
<asac> if hjmf fails to backtrace then the core is probably bad
<asac> which looks reasonable given the size of just a few k
<Ubulette> this one should be retried with trunk-dbg
<Ubulette> yet it's not pushed...  so not easy for testers
<asac> hjmf: can you please remove coredumps when you open up bugs?
<asac> or wasn't bug 132235 marked private?
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 132235 in firefox-granparadiso "[GUTSY]  firefox-granparadiso crashed" [Medium,Incomplete]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/132235
<Ubulette> no
<asac> Ubulette: does java work for you?
<Ubulette> not with a7
<Ubulette> haven't tried trunk with java
<Ubulette> gasp, trunk #47 is bad. my mistake
<asac> so i think you can just reproduce it ;)
<asac> fix it on top :)
<asac> or didn't I push yet?
<Ubulette> system cairo patch misplaced :(
<Ubulette> you did, too late
<Ubulette> I can do 51 :P
<asac> thats good
<asac> i like activity ;)
<asac> even though I like perfect things as well ;)
<Ubulette> me too, for both
<Ubulette> asac, pushed 51 (system cairo) and 52 (minefield branding)
<Ubulette> tested, ok
<asac> good .desktop file updated as well?
<asac> which icon does show up in menus? in window?
<Ubulette> oops
<asac> is the window icon the mine pixmap?
<Ubulette> big blue earth (= GP)
<Ubulette> don't merge yet. I'll update that
<Ubulette> I guess I should install debian/tmp/usr/lib/firefox-trunk/icons/mozicon128.png instead of debian/tmp/usr/lib/firefox-trunk/chrome/icons/default/default.xpm
<Ubulette> hmm, no.
<Ubulette> icon seems ok, but my panel is not uptodate
<Ubulette> gnome-menu
<Jazzva> Evening...
<Ubulette> lo again
<asac> Ubulette: does .desktop file still have explicity file extensions?
<asac> e.g. .png?
<asac> if so, please drop it
<asac> Ubulette: and please convert the 128 icon to something smaller :) ... if you want that
<Ubulette> asac, icon is fine. I just changed the description: http://pastebin.mozilla.org/184218
<Ubulette> and yes, it's still .png
<asac> k
<Ubulette> how can I force my menu to update icons ?
<Ubulette> pushed #52
<asac> Ubulette: killall gnome-panel ;)
<asac> ... i assume
<asac> no idea if there is a UI for reloading it
<Ubulette> argh, no. notification area applet is not smart enough to redock all systrayed apps
<asac> so is it random?
<asac> otherwise the applications might not behave properly?
<Ubulette> systrays end up as mini windows everywhere
<asac> by killall?
<asac> wierd
<asac> kill again ;)
<Ubulette> no, it's well known notification area applet issue
<Ubulette> try it :)
<Ubulette> hm, why do we have /usr/share/app-install/firefox*.desktop AND /usr/share/applications/firefox*.desktop ?
<Ubulette> sorry
<Ubulette> hm, why do we have /usr/share/app-install/desktop/firefox*.desktop AND /usr/share/applications/firefox*.desktop ?
<Ubulette> oh, that's app-install-data fault
<asac> Ubulette: i think its a feature
<Ubulette> lol, ok :)
<asac> imo there is potential for improvement... but i am not really familiar with gnoma-app-install specifics
<asac> in fact it exists, so the .desktop file exists even if you don't have firefox installed
<Ubulette> so /usr/share/app-install/desktop/firefox-trunk.desktop will never exist
<asac> most likely not ... right
<asac> maybe you can add data to app-install though
<asac> e.g. by app-install-mozillateam-pack
<asac> or something
<Ubulette> or simply add a link there as it's really specific
<asac> well ... that would give you wierd behaviour ... like -trunk is listed in gnome app install ... so you can uninstall
<asac> but then it disappears and you can only install through apt-get again
<Ubulette> oh
<asac> so at some points it might be possible to release a mozillateam pack ... so users get all our non-official packages in gnome-app-install
<asac> and adept (or however kde thing is called
<asac> )
<asac> Ubulette: sorry ... it might be out of scroll back ...do you see a plugin manager to uninstall/install/disable plugins in trunk builds?
<asac> mozilla folks claimed that such a thing still exists
<asac> s/still/now/
<Ubulette> no
<Ubulette> I've seen a recent bug discussing that, it was inside the Addons UI
<asac> yes
<asac> is there such a thing?
<asac> so why not? is it windows specific or what?
<Ubulette> I don't see anything like that in my build
<Ubulette> it's browser-snapshot-20070813
<Ubulette> so it's pretty fresh
<Ubulette> maybe a new knob
<asac> crazy
<asac> maybe it did not land yet
<Ubulette> hm, in debian, Mike used NSPR_4_6_7_RTM so it's 4.6.7, with NSPR_HEAD_20070713, I obtain 4.7.0.
<Ubulette> asac, how should I name my sources ?
<Ubulette> nspr-trunk-4.7.0+cvs20070713/nspr-snapshot-20070713.tar.bz2
<Ubulette> ?*
<Ubulette> or do you want 4.6.99 ?
<Ubulette> and it's not really a snapshot as it's taggued
<asac> Ubulette: mike doesn't maintain embedded tarball
<asac> we should keep it that way
<Ubulette> ok
<Ubulette> question remains. How should I name the .orig.tar.gz ?
<Ubulette> spr-trunk-4.7.0+cvs20070713.orig.tar.gz ?
<Ubulette> nspr-trunk-4.7.0+cvs20070713.orig.tar.gz ?
<Ubulette> nspr-trunk-4.6.99+cvs20070713.orig.tar.gz ?
<Ubulette> or what ?
<Ubulette> nspr-4.6.99+cvs20070713.orig.tar.gz ?
<asac> what is the version of nspr?
<asac> i mean is it a 4.7.0 preview?
<Ubulette> MOD_MAJOR_VERSION=4
<Ubulette> MOD_MINOR_VERSION=7
<Ubulette> MOD_PATCH_VERSION=0
<Ubulette> NSPR_MODNAME=nspr20
<asac> ok
<asac> then use nspr-trunk-4.7.0~cvs20070713.orig.tar.gz
<asac> so 4.7.0 will be greater then what we ship now
<asac> s/then/than/
<Ubulette> never got the difference between + and ~ there
<asac> well + is just a normal sign ... while ~ is a special sign
<asac> it means "just smaller than what before"
<Ubulette> 4.7.0~foo < 4.7.0 ?
<asac> yes
<Ubulette> oh, really ? excellent
<asac> and 4.7.0~~foo  < 4.7.0~foo
<asac> its useful for alpha,beta, cvs
<asac> and preview packages (when used in debian revision)
<asac> -1~mt1
<Ubulette> there are so many "+svnYYYYMMDD" "+cvsxxxxxx" in ubuntu
<Ubulette> well maybe not anymore.
<asac> yeah ... they don't get it right
<asac> well some use 4.6.99999
<asac> its in since woody?
<Ubulette> you do too
<Ubulette> firefox-trunk-2.99+2cvs20070813
<asac> yeah
<Ubulette> ix:~$ dpkg --compare-versions 2.99+2cvs20070813 lt 3.0~cvs20070814
<Ubulette> ix:~$ echo $?
<Ubulette> 0
<Ubulette> ok, cool, next time, we'll bump it
<Ubulette> hmm, naming the branch ubuntu.trunk or trunk is not good if you work in the same env as firefox
<Ubulette> asac ?
<Ubulette> wanna prefix the branch name with appname ?
<Ubulette> asac, I've updated bug 132235
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 132235 in firefox-granparadiso "[GUTSY]  firefox-granparadiso crashed" [Medium,Incomplete]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/132235
<asac> Ubulette: why=
<asac> is the branch name bad?
<asac> usually you branch like : $projectname.$branchname
<asac> i already wand to write a branch-x command for bzr which automatically chooses a namespaced local name for branch
<Ubulette> if you have ~/bzr/ubuntu-trunk for ff, creating another branch called ubuntu-trunk is doomed
<asac> its more or less best practice not to repeat the projectname in branchname
<asac> well i branch as $projectname.$branchname
<asac> to avoice these conflicts
<asac> look at the branch url ... naming the projectname in the branchname would really be ambigious :)
<Ubulette> you mean, locally you use $projectname.$branchname but push as $branchname ?
<asac> yes
<asac> i always explicitly specify a name when branching
<asac> almost all branches in launchpad are called debian or trunk or main or ubuntu
<asac> :)
<Ubulette> ok, make sense. I'll need to do some cleanup locally
<Ubulette> asac, what about my question about where to store my tarballs ?
<asac> Ubulette: there are tarballs for nspr:
<asac> http://ftp.mozilla.org/pub/mozilla.org/nspr/releases/v4.6.7/src/
<asac> Ubulette: at best use the trunk package cvs section and add something to plumber your own orig tarball
<Ubulette> ?
<Admiral_Chicago> i'm back :)
<Ubulette> hello
<Ubulette> asac, do I need to keep uscan ? I'm in nspr right now
<Ubulette> BTW, I've stopped working on minefield/trunk, it's in good shape now
<asac> cool
<Ubulette> granparadiso too, just need the update-notifier fix, but I need to get rid of pgrep 1st.
<asac> now we just have to wait for gnomefreak ...
<Ubulette> ?
<Ubulette> <Ubulette> asac, do I need to keep uscan ?
<asac> uscan?
<asac> gnomefreak usually maintains our mt archive ... so i would prefer if he builds, updates repo
<asac> Ubulette: ensure that you bump soname
<Ubulette> asac,
<Ubulette> Looking for ../tarballs/nspr-trunk_4.7.0~cvs20070713.orig.tar.gz to use as upstream source
<Ubulette> Using uscan to look for the upstream tarball
<Ubulette> nspr-trunk: remote site does not even have current version
<Ubulette> that's why I ask if we have to keep uscan (debian/watch)
<asac> ah
<asac> well ... steal cvs code from firefox-trunk package and adapt that ;)
<asac> drop uscan
<asac> and watch as well
<Ubulette> I've dropped watch, it's not enough.
#ubuntu-mozillateam 2007-08-15
* Starting logfile irclogs/ubuntu-mozillateam.log
<Jazzva|away> asac, there is another package I prepared few weeks ago. I've uploaded it to bazaar, you can see it at https://code.launchpad.net/~jazzva/fakenes/ubuntu
<Jazzva|away> asac, that is if you have some free time to take a look at it :). Thanks...
<asac> Jazzva: there?
<Jazzva> asac: Yep, will just go to make a coffee... be back in a minute...
<asac> oh coffee ... good point ;)
<Jazzva> asac: Always ;)... Back
<asac> well ... now I am brewing coffee ;)
<asac> ok wait ... so ubufox is available
<asac> aeh sorry ... i mean a plugin finder service so one can look at the latest ubufox features is available
<Jazzva> Hmm... you "beautified" it :)?
<asac> no ... i fixed things that were still broken :)
<Jazzva> Oh, ok :)...
<asac> ... made it work flawless i hope
<asac> can you test if it works for you as well?
<Jazzva> Can I help with it? (though, I never wrote anything in python)
<Jazzva> Hmm, sure...
<asac> cool ... to take a look you just need the latest ubufox from bzr
<asac> (the upstream branch not the debian/ubuntu one)
<Jazzva> Just to download it :)...
<asac> cool
<asac> and you need to tweak the pfs.datasource url preference
<asac> i think its kind of url lik people.ubuntu.com/~asac/....
<Jazzva> upstream == main?
<asac> ---> jxtaim.dyndns.org/~alex
<asac> Jazzva: yes
<Jazzva> Ok :)
<asac> the one without debian directory<
<asac> the one you worked on ;)
<Jazzva> ...and there was I, wondering why there's no debian/ :lol:...
<asac> hehe
<Jazzva> I'm stupid :)
<asac> no ... stupid is something else ;)
<Jazzva> Where do I set pfs.datasource?
<Jazzva> grep? :)
<asac> goto about:config
<asac> then search pfs
<asac> (do it manually in firefox)
<Jazzva> Ok :)
<asac> is there people.ubuntu.com already set at all ? or is it still pfs.mozilla.org?
<Jazzva> The first one
<Jazzva> :)
<Jazzva> But it seems wrong
<Jazzva> http:///people...
<asac> good ... replace people.ubuntu.com -> jxtaim.dyndns.org
<asac> yes ;)
<Jazzva> Note the three backslashes (or are they slashes?)
<asac> and asac -> alex :)
<asac> yes i already know :)
<Jazzva> Replaced
<asac> Jazzva: ok
<asac> when you have it installed there are test html pages
<asac> in pfs/test/
<Jazzva> Ok
<asac> (in ubufox tree)
<asac> ok i pushed revision 34 (which fixes the triple-slash)
<asac> not worth an update though ;)
<Jazzva> Do I need to uninstall the flash plugin first? :) (but I don't think that it's installed in gutsy :/)
<Jazzva> Oh, there's a search in second test :)
<asac> yes for movie
<Jazzva> Nice :D
<Jazzva> And you know about the label not showing up?
<Jazzva> &pluginWizard.availablePluginsPage.description.label; (video/mpeg)
<Jazzva> Instead of something like "Choose plugin..." (I suppose)
<Jazzva> Hmm, here's the report
<Jazzva> Well, all codecs fail installation (it's not implemented yet?)...
<asac> huh?
<asac> codecs?
<asac> ah you are on feisty?
<Jazzva> Plugins :)...
<asac> you need apturl package from gutsy
<asac> you can just apt-get source it and build it in feisty
<Jazzva> Well, yes, but I'm running firefox from chroot... though profile dir is shared with feisty
<asac> it hasn't much dependencies
<asac> Jazzva: then try install apturl package
<Jazzva> Installing..
<asac> and yes ... that plugin wizard needs to be beautified ....
<asac> 1st: the title needs to be fixed
<asac> 2nd: the choice box needs to be CSSed (so its white background)
<asac> 3rd: icons/images should be displayed for each result
<Jazzva> There is another thing. There are three different plugins, the gxine is selected as default. But, if you leave it as is it is and click "Next", the mplayer-plugin is installed instead...
<asac> yeah thats a bug
<asac> i forget to set some variable when preselecting it
<asac> actually i think we should drop the "no plugin for content type choice"
<Jazzva> And clicking "Cancel" on "Do you want to install..." returns me to the wizzard and shows that the plugin is installed :/...
<asac> however we word it ... it might confuse users
<asac> huh?
<asac> maybe its installed ?
<asac> so cancel in "apturl" dialog?
<Jazzva> Yes, that one...
<asac> yes ... that is an apturl bug, because it doesn't have a good exit coe
<asac> code
<asac> you can fix it by editing /usr/bin/apturl
<asac> its just a sys.exit(2) where the "Cancel" is processed
<asac>         dia.format_secondary_text(body)
<asac>         res = dia.run()
<asac>         if res != gtk.RESPONSE_YES:
<asac>             sys.exit(2);
<asac> thats what my version has
<asac> (which allows us to see if install fails)
<Jazzva> Ok...
<asac> i think sys.exit(2) is currently continue
<Jazzva> Hmm, wouldn't know... But mine has "continue" instead of "sys.exit(2)"
<Jazzva> Yep, changing it to "sys.exit(2)" corrects the problem.
<asac> good
<Jazzva> So far the installation goes nice...
<asac> i asked mvo ... he will fix it
<Jazzva> Downloading the packages...
<Jazzva> (just to check if everything will go nice)
<Jazzva> Off for a smoke... brb
<asac> ok nice
<Jazzva> Everything went well :)...
<Jazzva> asac ^
<asac> cool
<asac> at best uninstall the package again :) ... so you can later test something ;)
<Jazzva> K...
<asac> ok in createPluginSetGroupBox ... we need to use this.getFormattedString
<asac> instead of just setting &....; to labe
<asac> as xml entities will not be parsed if just inject them by javascript
<asac> (in pluginInstallerWizard.js)
<Jazzva> Just a wild guess (based on C and stuff). Couldn't we just use something like: ("label", &...; + " (" + mimetype + ")")?
<Jazzva> or is that this.getFormattedString(&...)+...?
<Jazzva> :)
<Jazzva> <asac> (in pluginInstallerWizard.js)
<Jazzva> [11:06]  <Jazzva> Just a wild guess (based on C and stuff). Couldn't we just use something like: ("label", &...; + " (" + mimetype + ")")?
<Jazzva> [11:07]  <Jazzva> or is that this.getFormattedString(&...)+...?
<Jazzva> [11:07]  <Jazzva> :)
<asac_> oh right ... was off
<Jazzva> Well, it seems we can't... it searches for plugins forever...
<asac_> its getFormattedString
<asac_> there are examples in code
<asac_> huh?
<Jazzva> Well, I replaced the "&...;"+... with &...+";"+
<Jazzva> Just to get the string stored in label variable...
<asac_> no that won't help
<Jazzva> But it's not working...
<asac_> if you put that stuff in xul its expanded by xml parser
<asac_> but if you inject elements into dom tree ... parser is not used anymore ... so we have to resolve the string programmatically bin javascript
<Jazzva> ...and that is done by getFormattedString?
<asac_> yes ... getString gives you translated entity ... getFormattedString allows you to get translated + substitution
<asac_> i think we just need getString() + "(" + mimetype +")"
<Jazzva> Ok, I'll give it a try now
<Jazzva> BTW, as for the first option
<Jazzva> Maybe we could set it as last
<Jazzva> And rename it to "Don't install any plugin" or something..
<asac_> haha
<asac_> no the problem will go on
<asac_> we have to properly select whatever we select
<asac_> ah
<asac_> yes
<Jazzva> I meant for the  "no plugin..."
<Jazzva> :)
<asac_> sorry mixed things up
<Jazzva> No prob...
<asac_> well ... its not that simple
<asac_> point is: if you have multiple content types on one page and you press the "install missing plugins ..." button
<asac_> the idea is to allow users to install plugin for each missing content type
<asac_> "Don't install any plugin" would imply that user doesn't want anything for other content types as well
<Jazzva> "Don't install this plugin" :)?
<asac_> ... which is already served perfectly well with "cancel" :)
<asac_> i think its too hard to understand for normal users
<Jazzva> Hm, is there a wizard launched per plugin?
<asac_> right wording would be like it is: "don't install plugin for content type XXX"
<Jazzva> Or one wizard to bound them? :)
<asac_> Jazzva: no there should be multiple wizard pages
<asac_> e.g. first you select which plugin you want for which content type ... in the end everything gets installed
<Jazzva> Oh, I see :)...
<asac_> currently its broken ... but that doesn't need to be fixed for feature freeze
<asac_> its broken for plain upstream wizard as well
<asac_> so we can deal later with that ,)
<Jazzva> Ok...
<Jazzva> Hmm.. not working :/. I tried with "this.getString(pluginWizar...)+..", but it didn't work. Then with "getString(&...", which also didn't work...
<Jazzva> I took a look at MDC reference for getString, and it says that I need key for string... I supposte that's "pluginWizard...label".
<asac> you need to use the string
<asac> look at other examples in the same file
<asac> yes
<asac> thats the yes
<asac> s/yes/key/
<Jazzva> Damn... Ok, trying to find (with very little knowledge of JS and XUL (next to nothing) :)) why it doesn't work. Wish me luck...
<asac> Jazzva: he?
<Jazzva> asac: Nvm :)...
<asac> Jazzva: just try getString() first
<asac> if that works see formatted string
<asac> this.getString("pluginWizard...") ... doesn't that work?
<Jazzva> Hmm... That's not working :)
<asac> what happens?
<Jazzva> Oooh... I need quotes :)
<asac> yeah ... i already pointed that out
<asac> above :)
<asac> oh ... no i wanted to point out but since you
<asac> 11:40 < Jazzva> I took a look at MDC reference for getString, and it says that I need key for string... I supposte that's "pluginWizard...label".
<asac> i thought you use "" :)
<Jazzva> Oh... No, I use them here when I want to write something that is part of the code :).
<asac> yeah i noticed that now
<Jazzva> Well, here's the result
<Jazzva> "Press Next to install these plugins"
<Jazzva> <empty page>
* Jazzva pressed Next
<Jazzva> "No plugins were installed."
* Jazzva pressed Finish
<asac> ok
<asac> Jazzva:
<asac>       statMsg = this.getString("pluginInstallation.complete");
<asac> this is known to work
<Jazzva> And then to use "setAttribute("label", statMsg+...);"?
<asac> if you use that it works?
<Jazzva> I'll try now :)...
<asac> and if you place the entitiy-id with the one we wnat it doesn't ?
<asac> s/place/replace/
<Jazzva> Nope, it doesn't...
<asac> what doesn't work?
<asac> if you use this this.getString("pluginInstallation.complete") ?
<Jazzva> No, I tried to use "labelMsg = this.getString("pluginWizard...");" (the one that was supposed to be used as label text), but that didn't work. I'll test it with "pluginInstallation.complete"
<asac> try this.getString("pluginInstallation.complete") ... if that works we have to add something
<Jazzva> Does this look good:
<Jazzva> caption.setAttribute("label", "; this.getString("pluginInstallation.complete")+"; ("+mimetype+")");
<Jazzva> ?
<asac> no
<Jazzva> ";? :)
<asac> you have mesed up quotes + ;
<asac> ; are only at end of line
<Jazzva> I see it now...
<Jazzva> I'm stupid... but this morning, I'm enormously stupid... *smacksheadagainstwall*
<asac> hehe
<asac> if it works you will remember ;)
<Jazzva> caption.setAttribute("label", this.getString("pluginInstallation.complete")+"; ("+mimetype+")");
<Jazzva> Ok, I supposed that this one is good, but no...
<asac> well ... that might work ... is the ; in the mids of the string is intentional?
<Jazzva> Yes, it's the way it was in the star
<Jazzva> *start
<asac> k
<Jazzva> But it's not working...
<asac> try an window.alert("test: "+this.getString("pluginInstallation.complete")); right before that line
<asac> Jazzva: the ; in the mids of the string was just there because i copied the whole xml entity expression
<asac> which ends with ;
<Jazzva> Hmm, no alert :/...
<asac> &key.id; .... thats replaced by an entity when xmp parser sees it
<asac> Jazzva: you have messed something else up most likely
<asac> introspect your changes with bzr diff
<Jazzva> I suppose...
<asac> maybe you accidentially inserted something you didn't want
<Jazzva> This is the only thing:
<Jazzva>    var caption = document.createElement("caption");
<Jazzva> -  caption.setAttribute("label", "&pluginWizard.availablePluginsPage.description.label; ("+mimetype+")");
<Jazzva> +  window.alert("test: "+this.getString("pluginInstallation.complete"));
<Jazzva> +  caption.setAttribute("label", this.getString("pluginInstallation.complete")+"; ("+mimetype+")");
<Jazzva>    gbox.appendChild(caption);
<Jazzva> Hmm, I'll try without concatenating func result with other strings...
<Jazzva> Dunno if that'll change anything
<Jazzva> Still the same... :/
<asac> wierd
<Jazzva> Maybe something went wrong with the uninstallationof plugin :/
<asac> what function is that code in?
<asac> try to open alert with just this ... to see if its set at all
<asac> just "..." + this);
<Jazzva> function createPluginSetGroupBox (document, mimetype, aPluginInfoSet)
<asac> ok
<asac> this is not set there
<asac> add a parameter "self" to that function
<asac> and pass this into that from the caller
<asac> wait
<asac> just rename the fuction like below:
<asac> nsPluginInstallerWizard.prototype.showPluginList = function () {
<asac> and call it with this.createPluginSetGroupBox instead of just createPluginSetGroupBox
<asac> then this will be set
<Jazzva> Umm, so "nsPlug...prototype.createPlug..."?
<asac> because the function becomes an "instance" function
<asac> yeah
<asac> its the way Object-Orientation is done in javascript :)
<Jazzva> Riiight :)... Will have to read up on that, I see :)
<Jazzva> It works :)...
<Jazzva> So, just to check if I got your point :)...
<Jazzva> nsPluginInstallerWizard is an object
<Jazzva> and "function createPluginSetGroupBox" isn't a method of that object (obviously)
<Jazzva> But I still used "this" to reference to the object, which was wrong
<Jazzva> right?
<asac> yes
<asac> which didn't exist
<asac> because your scope was "outside" of the object
<asac> objects implicitly define "this" variable
<asac> createPluginSetGroupBox was just a plain old function
<asac> now its a method of that object
<Jazzva> Just like in C++
<Jazzva> :)
<Jazzva> It's not working with "this.getString("pluginWizard.availablePluginsPage.description.label")" though :/... You sure that key exists?
<Jazzva> Oh, lemme check with window.alert () :)
<Jazzva> Hm, no alert window :/...
<Jazzva> Does that mean that we should add it to locale/../ubufox.dtd?
<Jazzva> But we can't since it's a plugin name?
<Jazzva> Or is it some generic text like "Choose plugin"?
<asac> probably it doesn't exist then
<asac> maybe it needs to be in a properties file
<asac> Jazzva: try to add it to ./locale/en-US/ubufox.properties
<asac> then include that properties file in pluginfinderWizard.xul
<Jazzva> Ok...
<asac> i think you have to extend
<asac>  <stringbundleset id="pluginSet">
<asac>     <stringbundle id="brandStrings" src="chrome://branding/locale/brand.properties"/>
<asac>     <stringbundle id="xpinstallStrings" src="chrome://global/locale/xpinstall/xpinstall.properties"/>
<asac>     <stringbundle id="pluginWizardString" src="chrome://mozapps/locale/plugins/plugins.properties"/>
<asac>   </stringbundleset>
<Jazzva> Ok
<asac> with a ubufox/locale/plugins.properties ... and add that to locale/en-US
<asac> with the key you want
<asac> like
<asac> key.id=value
<asac> value gets no quotes
<Jazzva> But there is already ubufox.properties... Why don't I just add to that one?
<asac> sure
<Jazzva> :)
<asac> i have to do a break ... this "wrong plugin selected without click problem" twists my mind a bit ;)
<Jazzva> How does "ubufox.pluginfinder.availableplugins.label" sound?
<Jazzva> Or just ".available."
<asac> well
<asac> lets use ubufox.pluginWizard.availablePluginsPage.description.label
<Jazzva> Ok...
<asac> just prepend the entities we overload from current pfw
<Jazzva> How do I find the chrome url? Is the right one "chrome://ubufox/locale/ubufox.properties"?
<Jazzva> uri...
<Jazzva> Never mind :)..
<asac> Jazzva: you can test chrome urls in firefox location bar
<asac> e.g. chrome://ubufox/content/pluginFinderWizard.xul
<Jazzva> And define them in chrome.manifest :)
<asac> should show you the wizard embedded in browser window ;)
<asac> same for .js and css and dtd and whatever file
<asac> o its already pretty cool
<asac> http://people.ubuntu.com/~asac/Screenshot-Plugin%20Finder%20Service-1.png
<asac> now fix title
<asac> then i think we are done for feature freeze
<asac> we can make a table out of the choice box during freeze i guess ... as its just "layout"
<asac> ah maybe we want an agenda?
<asac> e.g. so users understand what those icons mean?
<asac> e.g the globe: installs from internet
<asac> the ubuntu sign: ubuntu managed package
<Jazzva> It's pretty :)
<asac> its prettier when run outside chroot
<asac> with an actual gnome theme :)
<asac> but since i have amd64 i don't get any internet result there that would show the globe
<asac> hmmm maybe we want to remove the frame border around the choice box
<asac> and just put a title
<Jazzva> Hmm... It would be ok
<Jazzva> :)
<asac> that would remove the GetString() again ... it was in xul before ... hmm
<Jazzva> Lol...
<asac> Jazzva: for now just make a vbox out of the groupbox in createGroup thing
<asac> that will remove the border
<Jazzva> Umm... ok
<Jazzva> :)
<asac> let me know when you are done
<asac> i will look if i can split up the work i did now in multiple commits and then merge in your changes
<Jazzva> Mhm...
<asac> :)
<Jazzva> Hmm, it says that it's not well-formed uri: chrome://ubufox/locale/ubufox.properties
<Jazzva> In this tag:
<Jazzva> <stringbundle id="ubufoxPluginWizardString" src=chrome://ubufox/locale/ubufox.properties"/>
<asac> well look closer ;)
<asac> the problem is in that line
<asac> itsnot well-formed ;)
<Jazzva> Damn...
<Jazzva> I hate this day... and quotes :)
<asac> should be too obvious to see by oneself :)
<Jazzva> Yes, it is...
<asac> have you tried if chrome://ubufox/locale/ubufox.properties is ok (in location bar) ?
<Jazzva> It is
<Jazzva> I have tried, it listes the strings...
<asac> pleae commit the groupbox -> vbox change in a separate checkin ;)
<asac> then fine
<Jazzva> Sure :)...
<asac> if that works you probably want to use formatted string
<asac> syntax examples should be available in ubufox.properties
<Jazzva> Ok... but the plugin finder is not working with this added string :/...
<Jazzva> Is it a problem if I go and get something to eat, and to continue fixing after? :)
<Jazzva> In about ... 20-30 minutes...
<asac> no
<asac> go ahead
<Jazzva> And maybe I'll stop making the missing-quotes errors after brunch :)...
<Jazzva> Ok, see you later
<Jazzva> Back... Will try to correct the problem with message now and to change gbox to vbox.
<asac> Jazzva: thanks
<asac> Jazzva: there is one more feature request
<asac> the Get Addons link should only be displayed when we are in the extensions tab for now
<asac> you probably have to search elements for some specific element id or label or something to figure out, which is currently active
<asac> you should be able to find that using dom inspector
<Jazzva> I thought of that too...
<Jazzva> I noticed that it appears when you need to restart firefox after installation of extensions, which didn't make much sense...
<asac> right
<asac> it appears in every tab
<asac> (which is the root issue)
<asac> cool i fixed the multi content type case
<asac> well at least the UI
<Jazzva> Weee :)
<asac> cool it just works
<asac> lets test cancel szenarios
<Jazzva> Hmm, what's the difference between dtd and properties file? I can't find info right now on Google and MDC doesn't work well right now :/...
<asac> e.g. user cancels first install ... is second one still tried?
<asac> well .dtd is a xml mechanism ...
<asac> among other things you can specify entities which are then replaced when xml document is parsed
<asac> you mark entities with &...;
<asac> properties is just a mapping file
<asac> nothing more
<asac> so if you want to localize i nxul you need .dtd
<asac> while in code you want .properties
<Jazzva> Ok...
<Jazzva> Thanks
<asac> if you don't want to duplicate translations used in code + xul you can just put the chrome:// uri of the properties file in the .dtd value
<asac> mozilla will automagically resolve that for you
<Jazzva> Hmm, I think this is why it doesn't recognize my string
<Jazzva> This is the function that fetches the string:
<Jazzva> nsPluginInstallerWizard.prototype.getString = function (aName){
<Jazzva>   return document.getElementById("pluginWizardString").getString(aName);
<Jazzva> }
<Jazzva> ...brb, phone...
<Jazzva> Back...
<Jazzva> So, i  gets he strinbundle which has that id, which is at chrome://mozapps/locale/pl...., while my string is at chrome://ubufox/locale/...
<Jazzva> I'll try to fetch my string with getElementById...
<asac> huh`
<asac> who implements that?
<asac> right :)
<Jazzva> Ok :)...
<asac> you got it ;)
<asac> maybe add object method: getUbufoxString
<asac> or better yet
<asac> in getString ... try first to resolve from our properties
<asac> if that fails try the pristine ones
<Jazzva> Uh-huh... Ok.
<Jazzva> Yay "Choose a plugin (video/mpeg)" :)
<asac> Jazzva: lets change it:
<asac> choose plugin for media type %s
<asac> or choose plugin to enable media "...:"
<asac> because in ffox main window when there is a plugin missing it reads:
<Jazzva> Ok, where %s will be replaced by "(video/mpeg)" or something in that format?
<asac> "Additional plugins required to display all the media on this page."
<asac> so we should say:
<asac> "Choose plugin you want to use to display %s media"
<asac> or something like that
<Jazzva> Ok...
<asac> so the user doesn#t get confused by deviated workding for the same things
<asac> then we can add a choice to the bottom that reads "I don't want to display this media"
<asac> :)
<asac> sounds good?
<asac> (now that we have multi media types working :))
<Jazzva> Very ;)...
<asac> Jazzva: look http://people.ubuntu.com/~asac/Screenshot-Plugin%20Finder%20Service-2.png
<asac> or did i show that already ;)
<Jazzva> Well, you showed one...
<Jazzva> Dunno if this is the one
<asac> the scroll bar will disappear when we remove the groupbox (at least it does for me)
<Jazzva> It's cool :)
<Jazzva> getString returns null if no string is found?
<asac> most likely
<asac> ah ... yes
<asac> like it does now
<Jazzva> I'll also edit the getFormattedString...
<asac> right
<asac> please commit those in a separate commit
<Jazzva> Sure...
<asac> e.g. i mean both string fixes in the same commit... but without the rest
<Jazzva> I'm still doing in the develop branch, which is local... Then I'll have to edit the files in the uploading branch...
<Jazzva> :)
<asac> ah
<asac> i do it more or less similar
<asac> if i mix things i do a bzr diff > changes.diff
<Jazzva> I suppose it's cool for not too big updates
<asac> then i open emacs changes.diff
<asac> and apply manually
<asac> (using diff-mode)
<Jazzva> Hmm... I don't know for that... :)
<Jazzva> Sounds nice...
<asac> hunk-by-hunk ... committing for each single issue approached
<Jazzva> Damn... this new getString is not working...
<Jazzva> asac, how does this look to you?
<Jazzva> nsPluginInstallerWizard.prototype.getString = function (aName){
<Jazzva>   var result = document.getElementById("ubufoxPluginWizardString").getString(aName);
<Jazzva>   if (!result)
<Jazzva>     result = document.getElementById("pluginWizardString").getString(aName);
<Jazzva>   return result;
<Jazzva> }
<Jazzva> I'm not sure how is (!result) evaluated in JS...
<Jazzva> Switching to "if (result == null)"
<asac> !result is equivalent  result != null
<ubotu> I'll remember that, asac
<asac> ups
<asac> damn
<asac> thats a mess now
<asac> ;)
<asac> !result
<ubotu> result is equivalent  result != null
<asac> hehe
<asac> !result | Jazzva
<ubotu> Jazzva: please see above
<Jazzva> Hmm... now that's an interesting concept :P
<asac> !!result is equivalent  result != null
<ubotu> But result already means something else!
<asac> !forget result
<ubotu> I'll forget that, asac
<asac> !result
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about result - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<asac> ok ... hope there was no fact for result before ;)
<Jazzva> :)
<Jazzva> Hmm, but "result" is equivalent to "result != null"
<asac> is wrong :)
<Jazzva> ...anyway, the new getString's not working for some reason
<asac> the bot just ate the ! because it was instructions
<Jazzva> wrong? :)
<asac>  .... !result is equiv. to result != null
<asac> oh :)
<asac> hehe
<Jazzva> And "result" to "result == null"?
<Jazzva> :)
<asac> forget about it :)
<asac> flip it ;)
<asac> result <=> result != null .... so fact was correct
<Jazzva> Well, I got confused too for a while...
<asac> ok i think rev 39 + yur changes will be good for beta
<Jazzva> Anyway, getString is not working, and I've tried three variations. Probably because getString doesn't return null (though, I can't think of some other value, -1 maybe :))...
<asac> i will now make the server side work even without calling to mozilla (of course we will only get ubuntu results then)
<Jazzva> Ok, should I merge your rev 39 with my branch before applying my changes to this?
<asac> but i don't feel like i want to use my jxtaim.dyndns.org as default setting ;)
<asac> Jazzva: if you still have the chance, just pull my branch
<asac> otherwise i would merge your changes into mine
<Jazzva> Well, I have.. I'm still working on local branch...
<Jazzva> Lunchtime... brb
* asac lunchy
<IdleOne> I was sent an email asking me to get a backtrace for bug 132235 following the steps provide in https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MozillaTeam/Bugs . I installed the packages in step 1 but now in step 2 it says to run firefox from terminal. what I am wondering is do I eed to change firefox -g 2>&1 | tee ~/Desktop/gdb-firefox.log to firefox-granparadiso -g 2>&1 | tee ~/Desktop/gdb-firefox-granparadiso or run the commands as they are?.log
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 132235 in firefox-granparadiso "[GUTSY]  firefox-granparadiso crashed" [Medium,Incomplete]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/132235
<IdleOne> when running firefox-granparadiso -g 2>&1 | tee ~/Desktop/gdb-firefox-granparadiso.log paradiso doesnt seem to be doing anything ( doesnt start )
<IdleOne> http://pastebin.ubuntu-nl.org/33820/ this is output of running the above command. just sits there not doing anything I can see with cursor blinking
<IdleOne> I am not sure if I am doing something wrong but the .log has the exact same info as the pastebin http://pastebin.ubuntu-nl.org/33820/
<IdleOne> Ubulette: if you are around I would appreciate any help you can give with this
<asac> re
<IdleOne> Ubulette: bug 132235 updated with backtrace. doubt it will help any.
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 132235 in firefox-granparadiso "[GUTSY]  firefox-granparadiso crashed" [Medium,Incomplete]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/132235
<IdleOne> wb asac
<IdleOne> can you take a look at what I said/did with this backtrace?
<asac> in a second
<IdleOne> k ty be right back also
<IdleOne> back
<IdleOne> ciggy
<asac> IdleOne: yes
<asac> IdleOne: however there are no -dbg packages available
<asac> you need to get the dbgsym package
<asac> i think deb http://people.ubuntu.com/~pitti/ddebs/ ./ should allow you to install
<asac> firefox-granparadiso-dbgsym
<asac> well
<asac> http://people.ubuntu.com/~pitti/ddebs/
<asac> ouch
<asac> IdleOne: https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ubuntu-devel-announce/2006-September/000195.html
<asac> IdleOne: and if you are in the (gdb) shell you have to start the application:
<asac> (gdb) run
<asac> its in the wiki (you mussed have missed it)
<asac> Jazzva|away: ok when you have hidden the get ubuntu addons link, then we are ready for 0.4~beta1 release
<asac> well ... string sof course as well ;)
<IdleOne> ok so I need to install this https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ubuntu-devel-announce/2006-September/000195.html first?
<asac> you have to install firefox-granparadiso-dbgsym
<asac> adapt the apt/sources.list line for gutsy
<IdleOne> so I add https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ubuntu-devel-announce/2006-September/000195.html to sources.list then apt-get firefox-granparadiso-dbgsym
<IdleOne> k
<IdleOne> lemme do that
<asac> IdleOne: welll the line that is announced in that mail ... yes
<Ubulette> hi
<asac> ole
<IdleOne> asac: Couldn't find any package whose name or description matched "firefox-granparadiso-dbgsym"
<asac> you probably didn't adapt for gutsy
<IdleOne> ahhh
<IdleOne> :/
<asac> rewad what i say with care ... it usually contains all info needed ;)
<IdleOne> will try to remember that :P
<Ubulette> guys, why do you need another backtrace ? I've already provided 2..
<IdleOne> not sure I got an email asking for one
<IdleOne> should I provide the backtrace or not?
<Ubulette> well, for me, that's is enough:
<Ubulette> (gdb) bt
<Ubulette> #0 0xb6963576 in XSync () from /usr/lib/libX11.so.6
<Ubulette> #1 0xb2423a6d in JavaPluginInstance5::SetWindow () from /usr/lib/jvm/java-1.5.0-sun-1.5.0.12/jre/lib/i386/libjavaplugin_nscp.so
<Ubulette> gdb) bt
<Ubulette> #0 0xb692c576 in XSync () from /usr/lib/libX11.so.6
<Ubulette> #1 0xb0a45c5d in JavaPluginInstance5::SetWindow () from /usr/lib/jvm/java-6-sun-1.6.0.02/jre/lib/i386/libjavaplugin_nscp.so
<Ubulette> so both java 5 and 6 failed in XSync()
<Ubulette> seems to be the same code: JavaPluginInstance5::SetWindow() so at least it's coherent
<IdleOne> then me doing another backtrace would be redundant is what you are saying
<Ubulette> if you get the same thing, probably yes :P
<Ubulette> asac, thoughts ?
<IdleOne> will give it a shot anyway just so I can learn how to do this properly
<IdleOne> havent ever done a backtrace
<IdleOne> learning something new is never redundant :)
<asac> about java?
<asac> Ubulette: ??
<IdleOne> believe Ubulette is asking if I should also provide a backtrace seeing how she has already done two of them
* IdleOne assumes Ubulette is a she
<IdleOne> ... # full backtrace output
<IdleOne> (gdb) thread apply all backtrace full
<IdleOne> ... # all threads full backtrace output
<IdleOne> (gdb) quit
<IdleOne> ooops
<IdleOne> sorry
<Ubulette> "she has already done" ? lol
<IdleOne> well your name is feminine in nature
<Ubulette> maybe, but i'm not
<IdleOne> atleast to me it is. I am guessing it is french derived and in french words ending in ette are feminine
<IdleOne> sorry Ubulette didnt mean to insult or anything
<Ubulette> np
<IdleOne> so anyway doesnt seem like this backtrace is working out for me keep getting : no debug symbols found
<asac> IdleOne: dbgsym installed?
<IdleOne> yes
<asac> hmm
<asac> Ubulette: for you dbgsym works, right?
<Ubulette> never tried that
<IdleOne> firefox-granparadiso-dbgsym:
<IdleOne>   Installed: 3.0~alpha7-0ubuntu5
<IdleOne>   Candidate: 3.0~alpha7-0ubuntu5
<Ubulette> I did my traces with trunk alone, not even trunk-dbg
<asac> IdleOne: well what do you get when running bt full?
<asac> Ubulette: from within dist/bin ?
<Ubulette> no
<IdleOne> asac: hold a sec
<asac> Ubulette: well the ones above are not symbolized
<asac> Ubulette: please try with -dbgsym package installed
<asac> Ubulette: you might see more and can check if paradiso passes sane parameters into XSync
<IdleOne> asac: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/33837/
<asac> IdleOne: what size is the dbgsym .deb ?
<IdleOne> not sure how do I check?
<asac> ls -l /var/cache/apt/archives iirc
<asac> somewhere below /var is an apt.archives file
<asac> there are all .debs downloaded (since last time you ran apt-get clean)
<IdleOne>  8136 2007-08-13 19:24 firefox-granparadiso-dbgsym_3.0~alpha7-0ubuntu5_i386.ddeb
<Ubulette> -dev-dbgsym is 45M
<IdleOne> how did you get that info?
<IdleOne> I ot 8.0K
<IdleOne> got
<IdleOne>  du -h /var/cache/apt/archives/firefox-granparadiso-dbgsym_3.0~alpha7-0ubuntu5_i386.ddeb
<IdleOne> 8.0K    /var/cache/apt/archives/firefox-granparadiso-dbgsym_3.0~alpha7-0ubuntu5_i386.ddeb
<IdleOne> hmmm
<Ubulette> -dev-xxx
<Ubulette> asac, it's no different
<Ubulette> oh, i need to tweak LD_LIBRARY_PATH
<IdleOne> so what am I missing so I can run backtrace?
* IdleOne is a little lost here
<asac> Ubulette: usually LD_LIBRARY_PATH should be just correct if you run firefox-granparadiso -g
<asac> for firefox -g it works
<asac> IdleOne: your dbgsym package is definitly broken
<Ubulette> how does it knows it has symbols in usr/lib/debug/usr/lib/firefox-granparadiso-devel-3.0a7/sdk/lib/*.so ?
<asac> Ubulette's looks good
<Ubulette> it's not the same deb
<asac> does it?
<asac> i mean firefox-granparadiso-dbgsym should have symbols for granparadiso
<asac> libs
<Ubulette> -rw-r--r-- 1 fta fta     8136 2007-08-14 01:24 firefox-granparadiso-dbgsym_3.0~alpha7-0ubuntu5_i386.ddeb
<Ubulette> -rw-r--r-- 1 fta fta 46449324 2007-08-14 01:25 firefox-granparadiso-dev-dbgsym_3.0~alpha7-0ubuntu5_i386.ddeb
<asac> Ubulette: yes ... thats a problem then
<asac> Ubulette: do you disable--strip-libs in configure?
<Ubulette> dont remember me doing that
<asac> look please
<asac> if there is strip-libs disabled
<asac> otherwise thats the reason
<asac> for sure
<Ubulette> http://people.ubuntu.com/~pitti/ddebs/pool/universe/f/firefox-granparadiso/    ppc is different
<asac> let me look
<asac> ok strip is disabled ...s ot this isn't the problem
<Ubulette>         --disable-strip \
<Ubulette>         --disable-strip-libs \
<asac> and we pass -g in CFLAGS and CXXFLAGS ?
<asac> yes we do
<asac> ok
<asac> Ubulette: powerpc is still alpha5
<Ubulette> oh
<IdleOne> asac: if my dbgsym is broken how do I fix it?
<asac> no idea ;)
<asac> would have to look into it
<asac> its probably a packaging bug which you cannot do much about
<IdleOne> will installing the one from http://people.ubuntu.com/~pitti/ddebs/pool/universe/f/firefox-granparadiso/ fix it?
<asac> no
<asac> thats the same ;)
<asac> you are out of luck atm
<IdleOne> hmmm well then
<IdleOne> heh okie dokie
<asac> wait till we have a better dbgsym
<Ubulette> http://pastebin.mozilla.org/184682
<Ubulette> that's /w trunk
<IdleOne> Ubulette: unfortunately I dont really understand much of that or enough to know what it means
<asac> Ubulette: that backtrace doesn't yield much ... we need symbols
<Ubulette> we have
<asac> ah right
<Ubulette> except in java
<asac> install dbg-sym packages for x11 as well
<asac> maybe you can see more details about XSynx
<asac> Jazzva|away: are you on?
<asac> oh
<asac> ;)
<Ubulette> there's no dbgsym for java
<asac> right
<asac> but for x
<Ubulette> #0  XSync (dpy=0x0, discard=0) at ../../src/Sync.c:46
<Ubulette> #1  0xb0e2cc5d in JavaPluginInstance5::SetWindow () from /usr/lib/jvm/java-6-sun-1.6.0.02/jre/lib/i386/libjavaplugin_nscp.so
<Ubulette> #2  0xb0e5dca7 in CNSAdapter_JavaPlugin::SetWindow () from /usr/lib/jvm/java-6-sun-1.6.0.02/jre/plugin/i386/ns7/libjavaplugin_oji.so
<Ubulette> #3  0xb79ea9ad in nsPluginNativeWindowGtk2::CallSetWindow (this=0x977ef58, aPluginInstance=@0xbff535e0) at nsPluginNativeWindowGtk2.cpp:144
<Ubulette> pb is without java, difficult to guess
<Ubulette> mozilla bug 386844
<ubotu> Mozilla bug 386844 in Plug-ins "Crash when running Java Applets [@ XSync - JavaPluginInstance5::SetWindow] " [Critical,Assigned]  http://bugzilla.mozilla.org/show_bug.cgi?id=386844
<asac> what is dpy ?
<asac> ah display
<asac> well
<asac> can you look at level #3
<Ubulette> cool, they have a patch, not committed though. I'll merge it into trunk, if it's okay, i can backport to gp
<asac> ok
<asac> please show me the patch as well
<Ubulette> pretty long patch...
<Ubulette> https://bugzilla.mozilla.org/attachment.cgi?id=271973
<asac> afaik there was even discussion about dropping java support ... forcing java to reimplement their plugin with more modern means
<asac> but that is probably pretty far taken
<asac> Ubulette: pleaes bug number
<Ubulette> above
<asac> no attachment
<asac> well bugnumber ;)
<Ubulette> <Ubulette> mozilla bug 386844
<IdleOne> 386844
<asac> k
<ubotu> Mozilla bug 386844 in Plug-ins "Crash when running Java Applets [@ XSync - JavaPluginInstance5::SetWindow] " [Critical,Assigned]  http://bugzilla.mozilla.org/show_bug.cgi?id=386844
<asac> Ubulette: https://bugzilla.mozilla.org/show_bug.cgi?id=386844#c19
<ubotu> Mozilla bug 386844 in Plug-ins "Crash when running Java Applets [@ XSync - JavaPluginInstance5::SetWindow] " [Critical,Assigned] 
<asac> ah ... nevermind
<Ubulette> ?
<asac> if we have luck it fixed the gtk_style_realize master crash as well
<asac> test totem et al please
<asac> not that we buy-in crashes for them instead
<Ubulette> well, I fixed totem plugin independently
<asac> Ubulette: no ... not that crash
<Ubulette> so for me totem is fine in both gp and trunk
<Ubulette> oh, yep sure
<asac> please test *after* the crash i mean
<asac> s/crash/patch/
<asac>  :)
<Ubulette> well, I have to rebuild everything to be safe as my files were not recompiled with -nc and I had to force them
<Ubulette> hm, I'm good for a 45m rebuild :P
<asac> wierd
<asac> hehe
<asac> yeah
<asac> i will be off soon ... sport then meeting a friend
<Ubulette> could we quickly discuss nspr 1st
<Ubulette> ?
<asac> soon == 35 min
<asac> sure
<asac> do you have questions?
<Ubulette> package names and .so bump
<Ubulette> so for, I've built those:
<Ubulette> libnspr4-0d_4.7.0~cvs20070713-0ubuntu1_i386.deb
<Ubulette> libnspr4-0d-dbg_4.7.0~cvs20070713-0ubuntu1_i386.deb
<Ubulette> libnspr4-dev_4.7.0~cvs20070713-0ubuntu1_i386.deb
<Ubulette> nspr-trunk_4.7.0~cvs20070713-0ubuntu1.dsc
<Ubulette> nspr-trunk_4.7.0~cvs20070713-0ubuntu1_i386.changes
<Ubulette> nspr-trunk_4.7.0~cvs20070713-0ubuntu1.tar.gz
<Ubulette> should I still call the debs libnspr4 ?
<Ubulette> and what about -0d ?
<asac> i think we are backports compatible, but have new symbols/header defines
<asac> so we can keep -0d
<asac> and libnspr4
<asac> but we have to check that
<asac> hmm
<Ubulette> so src pkg could drop -trunk ?
<asac> i think so ... yes
<asac> but then we have a problem
<Ubulette> ok
<Ubulette> ?
<asac> we almost certainly cannot ship firefox with trunk nspr ... so we cannot replace stable nspr
<Ubulette> why would it break firefox ?
<asac> s/cannot/are not allowed | don't want/
<asac> maybe try nspr-trunk package that produces libnspr4-0d.trunk, which conflicts/replaces/provides libnspr4-0d
<asac> but ship libnspr4.so and libnspr4.so.0d (same so name)
<asac> so people that install paradiso will get libnspr4-0d replaced
<asac> but keeping main archive clean from these scary trunk things
<Ubulette> most people installing gp also have ff2
<asac> yes ... the idea is that it doesn't crash :)
<asac> however we cannot ship it by default nor on cd
<asac> nor in main
<asac> maybe another idea we might wanna test is to lower version of trunk, like:
<asac> libnspr4-0d~trunk
<asac> so people will get back to stable libnspr4 if they run dist-upgrade :)
<asac> no idea if apt would refuse to downgrade libnspr4 if you install -paradiso
<asac> we would need to test
<asac> what do you think?
<asac> what soname version does debian ship atm?
<Ubulette> well, a lower version will never be used by gutsy users
<asac> he?
<asac> i mean ... the idea is that it gets pulled in when you install -paradiso
<Ubulette> so change the name, not the version
<asac> most likely yes
<Ubulette> libnspr-trunk-0d providing libnspr4-0d
<Ubulette> but it's not really trunk either
<asac> i think nspr is a tag on HEAD
<asac> so trunk it is somehow
<asac> nss is from a branch
<asac> i am not sure atm
<asac> will let you know when i return
<asac> maybe start with xulrunner
<Ubulette> this is a taggued version = frozen so it's not head
<asac> and don't use system-nss/nspr
<asac> Ubulette: yes ... but its tagged on trunk :)
* Starting logfile irclogs/ubuntu-mozillateam.log
(Jazzva/#ubuntu-mozillateam) asac: Online now :/... I got carried away with short, afternoon sleep that turned out to be not so short...
(Jazzva/#ubuntu-mozillateam) I'll try to fix the strings and "get ubuntu addons" tonight...
<Jazzva> asac: The string is now fetched correctly... And the mistake was too obvious.
<Jazzva> Off to hiding "Get Ubuntu addons"
<Jazzva> Off for a while, be back in 50-60 minutes...
<Jazzva> asac: O
<Jazzva> Oops... asac, I'll need to ask you few things about XUL when I come back. I have an idea how to hide the label, but I'm not sure which approach to use.
<asac> Jazzva: here i am
<Jazzva> Yay :)...
<Jazzva> So, here's the thing...
<asac> k
<asac> go ahead ... i will be here in 2 minutes ... got to smoke
<Jazzva> The event listener only catches load event, which doesn't occur on tab change...
<Jazzva> For example, it will occur when Add-ons dialog opens, but it won't when you switch from Extensions to Themes...
<Jazzva> Now, I could try to hide getUbuntuAddons label either when getMore lable has "hidden" set to "true" (that's the one that shows "Get extensions"), or when extensions-vies has "selected" set to "false"...
<Jazzva> And I thought of two approaches to implement this:
<Jazzva> The first would be through event listener, but to add some other event that will include the tab switching
<Jazzva> The second would be by using observers... Something like:
<Jazzva> In ubuntuAddonsOverlay.xul:
<Jazzva> <label id="getUbuntuAddons" .....>
<Jazzva>   <observes element="getMore" attribute="hidden">
<Jazzva> </label>
<asac> ok
<Jazzva> Sorry...
<asac> let me read ;)
<asac> he? why sorry?
<Jazzva> <observes element="getMore" attribute="hidden" onbroadcast="ubufoxCheckFile">
<Jazzva> That's why :)
<asac> ah :)
<asac> welll i must admit that observers are something more or less new to me
<asac> if they work it might be cool
<Jazzva> I think that would only react when "hidden" changes state and will set the state of getUbuntuAddons label to be the same...
<asac> otherwise i would just use a dom mutation even listener
<asac> http://developer.mozilla.org/en/docs/XUL:Events#Mutation_DOM_events
<Jazzva> And I hope it will also check for gnome-app-install presence...
<asac> Jazzva: what element to you want to listen on?
<asac> did you already find the right one?
<asac> e.g. which element do you want to observe the hidden attribute on?
<Jazzva> on "Get extensions" label
<Jazzva> that is element with id="getMore"
<asac> ah
<asac> so that gets hidden?
<Jazzva> Well, I suppose...
<asac> ;)
<asac> try to find it with dom inspector
<asac> when you have themes or something selected
<Jazzva> Since the bottomStatusBar (or whatever is it's name :)) contains all the labels
<asac> if its still in the xul but hidden then its probably the right way to go
<asac> yeah
<asac> if all is in there, but just hidden then go for it
<asac> either by listening for dom attribute changes (and filtering those for "hidden") ... or by observer
<Jazzva> I tried to check it with DOM inspector, but I couldn't get it to show attributes in real time, for example, all of them had hidden="false"...
<asac> maybe try both and let me know about the observer mechanism
<asac> Jazzva: you might need to close and open dom inspector again
<Jazzva> Oh... ok :)
<asac> maybe you can even say reload in menu?
<asac> now smoke
<Jazzva> Hmm, but I loaded the Add-ons window in DOM inspector...
<Jazzva> Same here :)... brb
<Ubulette> back
<asac> Jazzva: do you have a local firefox build (with source tree) on your system?
<asac> it often helps a lot to look into the code
<Ubulette> ported and tested java fix on granparadiso, all fine
<asac> Ubulette: cool
<asac> Ubulette: did someone take a look at your totem patch already?
<asac> and forward upstream?
<Jazzva> Hello Ubulette...
<Jazzva> asac, no, I don't... I thought about that... To look into extensions.xul... Ok, I'll download it now...
<Ubulette> got no feedback whatsoever
<Ubulette> good or bad
<asac> we maintain a git branch that tracks upstream 1.8 branch
<asac> Jazzva: ^^
<asac> maybe branch that one
<Jazzva> Hmm... ok
<asac> http://git.debian.org/?p=pkg-mozilla/upstream.git;a=summary
<asac> mozilla-1.8 branch is the one tracking pristine upstream 1.8 (2.0)
<asac> it contains more than just firefox, but to get the source its pretty nice ... and simpler
<Ubulette> ? what is it for ?
<Jazzva> What do I use to download a git repo? I installed git package, but there seems to be no git command :/
<Ubulette> you have /usr/bin/git
<Ubulette> or tons of git-xxx
<Ubulette> it's in git-core
<Jazzva> Oh, thanks :)
#ubuntu-mozillateam 2007-08-16
<Ubulette> anyone knows where the Build-Depends syntax is described ?
<Ubulette> things like "libhal-dev (>= 0.5) [!kfreebsd-i386 !kfreebsd-amd64] , libcam-dev [kfreebsd-i386 kfreebsd-amd64] "
<Ubulette> asac, do you know ?
<Jazzva> Dunno...
<Jazzva> asac: I think I'll need to rewrite some parts I wrote... ubufoxCheckFile() and stuff... I need it now, but I can't use it since it's too much specific...
<asac> Jazzva: there is no need to make it perfect now
<asac> so not a problm
<asac> we can reorganize/design later
<Jazzva> Already did, now trying to get event handler to work...
<asac> Ubulette: debian develeopers docs/policy
<asac> (if you have luck) :)
<Ubulette> got it, thanks
<Jazzva> Hmm... I think I made FF block :)...
<Ubulette> "(It is not permitted for some names to be prepended with exclamation marks and others not.)" is what I was looking for..
<Ubulette> otherwise, that would be just black magic or vodoo
<asac> just looking at that sentence hides the context i wouldneed
<asac> what is your problem?
<Ubulette> who ?
<asac> ah i see
<asac> now i understand ...  not mix of ! and !!
<asac> :)
<Ubulette> no, just dont do [!foo bar] 
<asac> or what is that citation about?
<asac> yes thats what i mean
<asac> don't mix ! and !!
<asac> :)
<Jazzva> Can I set attributes of tags that are not in our xul file?
<Ubulette> only allowed [foo bar]  and [!foo !bar] 
<asac> yes
<asac> with foo == !!foo :)
<Ubulette> oh
<asac> was not obvious ;)
<asac> Jazzva: why do you want to do that?
<Jazzva> Well, to add "onattrmodified" attribute to getMore label...
<asac> but in general yes ... if you get a ref on that tag
<Jazzva> So I can catch the event...
<asac> Jazzva: hmm
<asac> maybe programatic is simpler?
<asac> e.g. just addDOMEventListener
<asac> or however that method was called
<Jazzva> I think it's addEventListener
<Jazzva> But I just can't figure how to get which tag sent the event, so I thought I need to have onattrmodified set... Perhaps I'm wrong...
<asac> you are wrong
<asac> addEvenListener("DOMAttrChanged" <<--- look this up in the mutation reference)
<asac> should do it
<asac> Jazzva: for me getMore is hidden
<asac> for Languages
<asac> and not hidden for the other two
<asac> so register for the attr change event
<asac> and all should be fine
<Jazzva> I'm doing that...
<Jazzva> Just need to test it now...
<asac> Jazzva: another option is to listen for the radio group (the tabs on top)
<asac> and listen for the  selectedIndex attribute
<Jazzva> asac: Right... I thought of that
<asac> or selected item
<asac> but getMore should work
<asac> can you resolve that tag?
<asac> with document.getElementById("getMore") ?
<Jazzva> But I think this one is better, especially if getMore is not hidden for both Extensions and Themes (there is a theme pack in gnome-app-install :))
<asac> try alert(" test "+document.getElementById(..)
<Jazzva> Yep
<asac> well i think observing getMore is more fruitful ... indeed
<asac> hmmm maybe listening for selecteted on the radio button itself would be even better:
<asac> e.g. get by id: "extensions-view"
<asac> if that is selected we want gnome-app-install with extensions
<asac> later when we have theme packages we can listen on themes-view as well
<asac> and locales-view
<Jazzva> Well, we have one theme pack
<asac> please liten for the radio state
<asac> it gives us more info
<asac> listen
<Jazzva> Ok :)
<asac> more concrete info
<asac> e.g. we don't have to parse the label of the link to guess if its themes extensions or whatever ;)
<asac> for now just display it when the extensions-view is selected
<Jazzva> Yay, it works :D... I mean, the event listener :)
<asac> cool
<asac> Jazzva: i think you get which attribute changed ... or can you register filtered?
<Jazzva> Yes, I get the name of attribute in attrName
<asac> but you can always just test for selected
<Jazzva> Yes...
<asac> independent of what kind of attr changed
<asac> its a waste of cycles most likely
<asac> but who cares atm
<asac> its beta
<asac> Jazzva: well then just react on selected c
<asac> hanges
<Jazzva> Ok
<Jazzva> Well, I think I added a few more things that causes waste of cycles, that's what needs to be a bit redesigned
<asac> in case you don't get an event on initial load you can also implement onload
<asac> well i doubt you did something really serious ;)
<asac> but who knows :)
<Jazzva> It's not really working :/...
<Jazzva> Probably some other typo I made...
<Jazzva> Ok, working... it has two checks for "selected" attribute, 'cause I have to figure out why it won't work with attrName, prevValue and newValue
<Jazzva> I will now apply this to clean branch and will upload.. in separate commits ;)
<Jazzva> asac ^
<asac> Jazzva: rock!
<asac> i will look tomorrow morning what's there :)
<Jazzva> Ok
<asac> i am off now
<Jazzva> Oh, and I'll first merge with your branch
<asac> goodnight
<Jazzva> 'night
<asac> if it takes to much time leave the merging to me
<asac> just maintain your branch and merge what i merged onto your branch then
<asac> should be easier
<Jazzva> Well, I'll try :)
<asac> ah right you can still pull
<asac> then try
<Jazzva> All changes applied successfully. :)
<Jazzva> asac: Revision 23 is when it's merged with your branch, look from there...
<Jazzva> I'm off... Have fun :)...
<kompozer> hi
<kompozer> asac, tonyyarusso: I have bad news about the aviary patch for the extension manager
<tonyyarusso> kompozer: oh?
<kompozer> three problems
<kompozer> 1) it does not solve the issue of the 'extensions' directory
<kompozer> 2) it doesn't allow to uninstall a langpack (which is a blocker for me)
<kompozer> 3) it does not solve the problem of the warning we get in the terminal each time we try to install an XPI
<kompozer> *** getItemProperty failing for lack of an item. This means getResourceForItem        failed to locate a resource for aItemID (item ID = file:///home/kaze/Documents/kompozer/xpi/HandCoder-0.3.5.xpi, property = disabled)
<kompozer> *** getItemProperty failing for lack of an item. This means getResourceForItem        failed to locate a resource for aItemID (item ID = file:///home/kaze/Documents/ko
<kompozer> this one
<kompozer> 3) is ok - it's just a warning and it doesn't affect the installation (afaik)
<kompozer> 1) is more a problem, since it doesn't solve the question of the 'extensions' dir - but I can use a workaround, like creating this dir with the 'rules' file
<kompozer> 2) is a blocker. The patch I got from Motohiko works perfectly well
<tonyyarusso> Sounds like the sort of thing asac would need to look at...
<kompozer> well, I'd like to have his input for sure
<kompozer> but he's sent me these patches because the aviary site manager was broken
<kompozer> and as an extension developer, I think I can say that KompoZer's extension manager works well enough for me
<kompozer> so if nobody minds, I'd rather use the version of the extension manager I've worked on, since it's been extensively tested
<kompozer> tonyyarusso: still there?
<tonyyarusso> kompozer: Yes, but not terribly useful for this issue.
<kompozer> is there a problem if I don't apply these aviary patch because I have a better one?
<kompozer> I mean, technically I know there's no problem, but my goal is to get KompoZer into Ubuntu's repositories
<kompozer> so I wonder if that could make a /political/ problem or such
<tonyyarusso> kompozer: I wouldn't be making the call, so I'm not sure.  Lacking a response in here, you might try asking in #ubuntu-motu and seeing if there's a policy person around.
<kompozer> tonyyarusso: at what time is asac active on this channel usually?
<tonyyarusso> kompozer: varies, I think. Was on an hour and a half before you joined here today.
<Ubulette> he's in berlin, so same as france (you're from grenoble, right ?)
<kompozer> tonyyarusso: never mind, I'm just gonna unpatch the extension manager for today and I'll try to reach asac tomorrow
<kompozer> yeah right
<kompozer> Ubulette: just out of curiosity, how do you know I'm from Grenoble?
<Ubulette> :)
<Ubulette> * kompozer (n=kaze@AGrenoble-152-1-82-162.w86-194.abo.wanadoo.fr) has joined #ubuntu-mozillateam
<kompozer> next time I'll use a proxy
* kompozer is not used to IRC at all
<tonyyarusso> kompozer: or just get a cloak from staff
<tonyyarusso> (see my /whois)
<kompozer> neat
<kompozer> ^^
<kompozer> I got a silly question for mozillians
<kompozer> how come when I do a 'make install', my app has a different icon than the one I get with a simple 'make'?
<kompozer> does anybody know where 'make install' gets the application icon?
<Ubulette> probably a branding issue
<kompozer> how does it work?
<kompozer> I suppose there's a switch to build with/without branding
<Ubulette> yep, in configure
<Ubulette> for firefox3, we used --with-branding=browser/branding/unofficial
<Ubulette> for ff-trunk, nothing
<Ubulette> it changes appname and icons/logos
<kompozer> I see an '--enable-official-branding' switch
<Ubulette> maybe
<Ubulette> and there's a default icon. That could be what you see in one case
<kompozer> I have a default.xpm in mozilla/composer/app
<kompozer> this is the one I get when I do a 'make'
<kompozer> but it's another one when I do a 'make install'
<kompozer> I find that weird
<Ubulette> with make install, do you see one from dist/branding ?
* kompozer checking
<kompozer> I have no dist/branding directory
<Ubulette> mozilla/other-licenses/branding ?
<kompozer> neither
<Ubulette> well, I don't know then. as usual, asac is the expert here :)
<kompozer> I'll get him tomorrow after dinner then
<kompozer> am Nachtisch-Zeit
<kompozer> bye folks
<kompozer> Ubulette: salut
<asac> ole
<asac> debian bug #431109
<ubotu> Debian bug 431109 in debian-policy "[PROPOSAL]  Disambiguate of Section 12.5, Deprecate GPL/LGPL symlinks" [Wishlist,Open]  http://bugs.debian.org/431109
<Jazzva|away> Hello...
<asac> hi
<Jazzva> :)
<Jazzva> Have you seen the ubufox?
<asac> i will look now
<Jazzva> Ok, I'm off for a while... Be back around 14:30...
<asac> Jazzva|away: ok
<asac> only fix left (which can go in after beta) is to test for hidden label in onload
<asac> as the link is displayed if you open add-ons with languages pre-selected
<asac> otherwise looks great!"
<asac> otherwise looks great!
<Jazzva|away> Hmm, just tell me how to put Languages tab :)... To install some other locale?
<asac> Jazzva|away: its simple
<asac> open add-ons dialog go go languages tab
<asac> then close firefox
<asac> next time you open add-ons language tab is preselected
<Jazzva|away> I don't have Languages tab :)...
<asac> and you see your link
<Jazzva|away> Extensions and Themes...
<asac> same for theme
<Jazzva|away> Oh, right... I can test it with themes :)... (as it reacts to extensions-view.selected change)
<Jazzva|away> Ok, I'll do that when I come back...
<Jazzva|away> See you later...
<asac> cu
<asac> Jazzva: ok the pfs is now up at its beta url ... so default ubufox pref should work ... e.g.
<asac> http://people.ubuntu.com/~asac/cgi-bin/plugin-finder.py?mimetype=video%2Fmpeg&appID={ec8030f7-c20a-464f-9b0e-13a3a9e97384}&appVersion=2007073113&clientOS=Linux%20x86_64&chromeLocale=en-US
<Jazzva> Ok...
<asac> i had to hack the plugin-finder.py because it was not capable of apache running in threaded mode
<asac> and it doesn't call pfs.mozilla.org ... because fw rules don't allow that atm
<Jazzva> I'm testing to see if the button will be hidden on starting addons with some other tab... (but I think it won't :/)
<Jazzva> Nope, it's not hidden...
<Jazzva> I'll add the portion of code from OnAttrModified to onload :).
<Jazzva> The one that checks if extensions-view is selected...
<asac> Jazzva: yes ... that would be the right way to go
<asac> if you duplicate code now, just remember to consolidate that at some point after 0.4~beta
<asac> before 0.4~rc
<asac> :)
<Jazzva> Did you upload anything new to your branch? just to merge before editing?
<asac> wait a second
<Jazzva> K...
<Jazzva> Well, I probably could make a function that would check some attribute of some element, so we can use it with something else... :)
<Jazzva> But we'll still have to think of it... just to be sure not to overstuff it stupidly :).
<asac> ok looks good
<asac> pushing
<asac> ok rev 35
<asac> is up
<Jazzva> Ok :), merging...
<asac> please say "pulling" if u don't merge :)
<asac> you confuse me ;)
<Jazzva> I am merging
<Jazzva> :)
<asac> merging is done when our branches have diverged
<Jazzva> Well, they have... haven't they? :)
<asac> no ... as long as i have just new revisions on top of yours its not diverged
<asac> but out-of-synch
<asac> if i check in 36 ... and you checkin 36 somehow different ... then wie have diverged and a merge is needed
<Jazzva> Ok then, pulling and applying changes to my branch... :)
<asac> otherwise you just pull to get in synch again ;)
<asac> yeah
<asac> ok in 25 minutes i will close the curtain and do the release :)
<asac> whatever you want to get in do it in that time :)
<Jazzva> Ok, just to test it :)
<asac> sure i think its plenty of time  to do what you want :)
<Jazzva> Well, it takes some time to get FF up, restart it and stuff :)..
<Jazzva> ...and it's not working...
<Jazzva> because of syntax error...
<asac> ;)
* Jazzva smacks head against wall...
<Jazzva> Done :)...
<Jazzva> Pushed...
<Jazzva> asac ^
<Jazzva> I forgot to commit right after merging, so it also contains your changes in diff.
<asac> huh?
<asac> Jazzva: please uncommit
<asac> you have to bzr pull (not merge)
<asac> then you don't need to commit after that
<Jazzva> Then just to pull your branch to my bzr/ubufox dir?
<Jazzva> Ok, works :)
<Jazzva> Done...
<Jazzva> asac ^
<asac> yes
<asac> good
<asac> let me pull yours, give a short test ... then plumber the release
<Jazzva> I saw the difference now :)...
<asac> right ;)
<Jazzva> Smoke time... brb
<Ubulette> lo
<Jazzva> back
<Jazzva> Hello...
<asac> Jazzva: ok
<asac> Jazzva: can you please test if latest bzr *just* works for you ... e.g. please reset the pfs. config so it points to my people.ubuntu.com account
<asac> ... which is the one we will use for beta
<asac> e.g. the default shipped with ubufox should be fine ...
<Jazzva> asac: Sure...
<asac> its now 0.4~beta1
<asac> i already have a .deb here as well
<asac> maybe test that one instead of the .xpi
<Jazzva> Ok, just tell me where can I download it...
<asac> http://people.ubuntu.com/~asac/ubufox_0.4~beta1-0ubuntu1_all.deb
<Jazzva> The one branch that is not main? :)
<Jazzva> Oh, ok :)
<asac> yes the other branch is the packaging ... haven't pushed the last revision (which is just changelog) though.
<Jazzva> Ok, testing :)
<asac> Jazzva: i have testpages setup there as well
<asac> http://people.ubuntu.com/~asac/pfs/test/
<asac> Jazzva: uninstall the .xpi first
<Jazzva> Hmm, we don't have the "Don't install plugin for this media" button?
<asac> yes
<asac> that will be added soon :)
<Jazzva> Ok :)
<asac> its not perfect but you can press cancel
<asac> and will get to next plugin
<asac> Jazzva: can you give me a screenshot of gnome-app-install that opens if you press Get-Ubuntu addons ?
<Jazzva> If I want to remove the flashplugin in mozilla do you need to remove it from every system that uses the same profile dir?
<asac> i have screens for the rest (for the announcement)
<asac> if they share profile then yes
<Jazzva> Sure, just to turn off compiz :)... I can't get window border in screenshot when it's turned on...
<asac> Jazzva: so does it work for you as well?
<Jazzva> What? Get addons?
<Jazzva> BTW, which theme do you want me to use for screenshot? Ubuntu Human?
<asac> yes please
<asac> human
<asac> Jazzva: yes ... get addons
<asac> i have screens for the plugin finder and our addons dialog
<asac> i want screen from the gnome-app-install with extensions
<Jazzva> Addons working...
<Jazzva> Just to change theme...
<Jazzva> asac: This good? http://jazzva.googlepages.com/gai.png
<asac> hmm
<asac> you don't have a gutsy install :)
<Jazzva> Not reall...
<Jazzva> really
<asac> is good enough ... though the theme is not applied in window ;)
<asac> thanks
<Jazzva> Well, it is possibel to use my theme as root theme
<asac> will copy that over
<Jazzva> and then to link that in chroot :)
<Jazzva> *possible
<asac> oh i see that my screenshots are not made with human theme anyway
<asac> so nevermind :)
<Jazzva> Lol... Ok :)
<asac> http://people.ubuntu.com/~asac/pfs/screens/
<asac> there are the screens
<asac> i already know the first comment ... why is it named "Get Ubuntu Addons" ... and not "Get Ubuntu Extensions"
<asac> Jazzva: is that string already localized?
<asac> aeh ... localizable (in dtd or properties) ?
<Jazzva> Yes
<Jazzva> I think I saw it
<Jazzva> Hmm, will ubufox come with default firefox?
<asac> it will be installed by default
<Jazzva> That's cool :D...
<asac> its in main and on cd
<asac> and is installed by default
<Jazzva> It will be easier for users to find plugins :)...
<asac> people can disable or uninstall if they want pristine firefox
<asac> thats the idea :)
<Jazzva> And I won't need to answer to questions "Hey, what do I need to get to watch youtube?" :D
<asac> here the spec that this implements:
<asac> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/FirefoxDistroAddonSpec
<Jazzva> BTW, just checked, there's the "Get Ubuntu Addons" string in ubufox.properties
<asac> question is if its used :)
<asac> i think its hard-coded in .xul ... but not sure
<Jazzva> Oh... lemme check
<Jazzva> Hardcoded...
<Jazzva> To replace it with &...;
<Jazzva> ?
<asac> yes ... but it needs to be addeed to .dtd then too
<asac> maybe try the trivial way ... and next test how it works if you replace .dtd value with the .properties chrome:// path
<Jazzva> Does it need to have same key.id as in .properties?
<asac> both should work
<asac> it needs and entity id defined in .dtd
<asac> but as explained yesterady you can make dtd use the .properties value
<Jazzva> Ok...
<asac> ok ubuntu branch is now pushed too
<asac> oh ... in a minute as it appears
<Jazzva> Ok... I'll see to edit this string now
<Jazzva> Hmm, it seems like it uses already the strings from ubufox.properties
<Jazzva> It's defined with <stringbundle> tag
<asac> hmm
<asac> then try
<asac> but i think you still need dtd
<asac> (not sure) ... as i hate strings/localizations ;)
<Jazzva> Ok, I'll try...
<Jazzva> "&key.id;"?
<Jazzva> That way :)?
<asac> yes
<Jazzva> Yes, I needed to define it in .dtd
<Jazzva> Can I remove it from .properites, since that's the only place it's used?
<Jazzva> that=in ubuntuAddonsOverlay.xul
<Jazzva> asac ^
<asac> yes ... if its never needed in javascript you can just drop it from properties and move it to .dtd
<Jazzva> Cool... I'll just check to make sure that it's only used in xul
<asac> 0.4~beta1-0ubuntu1 is uploaded to ubuntu
<asac> lets party ;)
<Jazzva> ...like it's 1999...
<asac> Jazzva: please work on top of version bump
<Jazzva> I am
<asac> e.g. i think its 38
<Jazzva> That one...
<asac> it almost certainly is only used in xul
<Jazzva> I checked with grep, that's the only spot...
<Jazzva> asac: Pushed the new revision...
<asac> oh
<asac> ok ;)
<Ubulette> Jazzva, asac, can I see your screenshots ?
<Jazzva> for ubufox? :)
<asac> sure
<Jazzva> Or on desktop?
<asac> http://people.ubuntu.com/~asac/pfs/screens/
<asac> Ubulette: ^^
<Ubulette> looks nice :)
<Jazzva> Wee :D
<Ubulette> would be nice to be able to put priorities to plugins
<Ubulette> ie change order like xine vs totem, gnash vs adobe, etc
<Jazzva> Oh... Sounds good.
<Jazzva> :)
<Jazzva> But I'm not sure how asac implemented the plugin-finder...
<Jazzva> I think they're searched in gnome-app-install...
<Jazzva> Or something...
<asac> Ubulette: no its a db
<asac> Jazzva: ^^
<asac> not by gnome-app-install
<asac> we can add those features ... at best lets open bugs against ubufox project to keep track of potential improvements
<Jazzva> :)
<Ubulette> does it work with FF3 ?
<Ubulette> (I'm no longer using FF2 anywhere...)
<Ubulette> would be nice to fix ubufox icon too.. it's heavily pixelized
* asac waves @ gnomefreak
<asac> welcome back
<gnomefreak> asac: hi
<asac> (wherever you have been) :)
<gnomefreak> not here long
<gnomefreak> ty
<asac> yeah ... what is going on?
<gnomefreak> hospital
<asac> you?
<gnomefreak> looks like ill be going back tonight
<gnomefreak> yes
<gnomefreak> pancreantitus(sp)
<asac> an accident?
* asac wikis
<gnomefreak> nope my pancrese(sp) is swollen
<asac> ouch
<gnomefreak> causes sone nasty pain
<asac> so you get intra-venous water ... or what do they do?
<asac> or will they do a surgeory?
<asac> gnomefreak: i understand that it causes nasty pain ... i don't envy you
<gnomefreak> liquid diet(intra-venous water and some other things like beef broth and vcrap)
<gnomefreak> asac: there isnt much they can do about it except help me with the pain and eating
<asac> and doesn't the hospital allow you to take your notebook with you?
<asac> ... otherwise you probably die of bordomness
<gnomefreak> when i get home (north carolina) i have appt with my doctor for more info on how to handle this
<gnomefreak> asac: this one doesnt let me bring anything including my insulin pump
<asac> :(
<Jazzva> Phone... Hello, gnomefreak...
* gnomefreak very pissed off at them for that but there isnt much i can do other than sign myseof out like i did today
<gnomefreak> Jazzva: hi
<asac> ok ... get better soon ... and change the way you eat/drink (if its because of that)
<asac> gnomefreak: just one short question: is the iceape branch good?
<gnomefreak> yeah i found out
<gnomefreak> asac: yes should be set to go
<Jazzva> Get well and come back...
<gnomefreak> asac: i uploaded the source to gnoimefreak.youmortals.com
<asac> gnomefreak: i was a bit unsure about some changes ... but now that you are in hospital i will just build/test and then upload i guess
<asac> yes ... i already have it iirc
<gnomefreak> asac: ok what were you unsure of?
<asac> its been a few days ... let me see if i can get that back in my brain
<gnomefreak> iirc all i did was add a patch and dropped one or 2
<asac> yeah ... let me check a minute
<gnomefreak> wtf did i miss
<gnomefreak> nautilus tells you how many things are in each dir :(
<Jazzva> Ubulette: So far, ubufox is not working with gran paradiso... I tried manually changing allowed versions to get it installed in GP and it works... I only can't get rid of "Restart Gran Paradiso" button in Addons now :)
<Ubulette> Jazzva, everything else is okay ?
<Jazzva> Checking...
<asac> Jazzva: restart?
<gnomefreak> update-manager is borke
<gnomefreak> d
<Ubulette> gnomefreak, hi, we missed you
<gnomefreak> hi Ubulette :)
<Jazzva> asac: restarted... it's still there :/
<asac> gnomefreak: maybe to give you good news: http://people.ubuntu.com/~asac/pfs/screens/
<asac> :)
<asac> gnomefreak: Ubulette fixed the -trunk for us
<asac> and we have paradiso now ;)
<gnomefreak> asac: iceape changelog http://pastebin.mozilla.org/185153
<gnomefreak> ty Ubulette :)
<Ubulette> np
<gnomefreak> oh i like
<gnomefreak> i dont remember it having such a nice interface to it (it being plugin-finder
<gnomefreak> is mozillateam gran-paradiso branch updated?
<asac> gnomefreak: yes
<asac> -trunk is still in ubulettes branch iirc
<asac> i wanted to push it but forgot (shame on me)
<gnomefreak> fixing update-notifier atm than i have to go take meds and try to eat something if i make it back here today ill grab it (if i get a branch address) and ill merge it or atleast try
* gnomefreak scared to look at email
<Ubulette> none are uptodate. I've ported the java fix in gp too
<gnomefreak> java is broken?
<Ubulette> plugin crash
<Ubulette> fixed
* gnomefreak misses all the fun
<Ubulette> :)
<gnomefreak> well hopfully after sunday ill be back to myself again. I drive home on sunday if i feel good enough to
<Ubulette> hmm, a user in the forum told me font improved font rendering (ie freetype 2.3.x turner patches) is no longer working in FF3
<Ubulette> http://img211.imageshack.us/my.php?image=screenshotbk4.png
* gnomefreak gone for a bit, asac ill check back let me know what you find wrong with iceape and ill look at it as soon as i can or if you get board fix it and let me know 
<Ubulette> "Left is Gran Paradiso, right is firefox2"
<Jazzva> Hmm, so far, it can launche gnome-app-install, it can find plugins for media, but the installation is not working and there's Restart Gran Paradiso button in Addons :/... that's for GranParadiso in Gutsy chroot...
<Jazzva> *launch
<gnomefreak> hmmmmm looks same to me
<Jazzva> It's not, look at the address bars
<Jazzva> Right is GP, left is FF2... (I think)
<Ubulette> right has better antialiasing
<Ubulette> the user said "Left is Gran Paradiso, right is firefox2"
<Jazzva> I noticed that in GP... When you rollover address bar it changes...
<Ubulette> yep, often at dots
<Jazzva> for example, in this imageshack link, the "y." in "my.php" changes on rollover
<Ubulette> annoying
<gnomefreak> other than one screenshot looking like its a bit bigger (more address than other) i dont see anything
<Ubulette> the text in the page looks very different on my screen
<gnomefreak> not to me here
<gnomefreak> let me try something
<gnomefreak> nope cant change the sixe either
<gnomefreak> size*-
<Jazzva> Hmm, maybe the text on the right screen is more anti-aliased...
<Jazzva> It looks more blurry too :/
<gnomefreak> text on left lookks slightly bigger but its hard to tell.
<gnomefreak> trunk has always had bigger font than our finals. but i dont see this as a problem.
<gnomefreak> asac: btw are we keeping gp in repos after release
<asac> i have to figure that out with release team
<gnomefreak> i was asked before i went to hospital last week
<asac> but i hope we can provide updates through SRU until we finall get 3.0 in gutsy+1
<Jazzva> Ok, launchtime... Then I have to go out... See you in the evening or so... I'll have to study a bit when I come back.
<Jazzva> gnomefreak: Get well :)...
<asac> Jazzva: cu
<gnomefreak> asac: ok, i only see one problem with pulling it and firefox may have issues after gp is no longer in repos (wont know til it happens though)
<gnomefreak> Jazzva: ty and have a good day
<asac> gnomefreak: http://people.ubuntu.com/~asac/iceape.diff
<Ubulette> most of the posts in the gutsy's forum are about I hate defaults, fonts, colors or my compiz is broken, or change this app as I hate it
<asac> thats the diff you have against debian
<asac> 1. why did you drop debian/patches/80_system_libs.dpatch ?
<gnomefreak> i didnt
<asac> or did you forget to add that to repo?
<asac> ok then you forgot to check in
<asac> its in 00list
<asac> but not in branch
<gnomefreak> it didnt apply i looked for it and poof it told me it was gone so i added it back and had no way to post it to branch (it wouldnt allow me)(
<asac> huh?
<gnomefreak> it wouldnt allow me to push the patch to branch
<asac> bzr add debian/patches/80_system... ?
<asac> then commit ?
<gnomefreak> that could be why
<asac> ok i will add it and push all to mt branch, ok?
<asac> (do we have an mt branch?)
<gnomefreak> not even sure whats there atm but i do remember that patch we needed and it wouldnt work for me
<gnomefreak> asac: we should have one and yes that would be great
<asac> k will try
<gnomefreak> looking
<gnomefreak> https://code.launchpad.net/~mozillateam/iceape/ubuntu-1.1.x
<gnomefreak> theres also the debian one but not sure what we are gonna update to that.
<gnomefreak> ok now im stepping away cu soon
<Ubulette> gnomefreak, ++, take care
<asac> gnomefreak: come back soon!
<asac> (cured of course)
<asac> and drink loads of water ;)
<asac> gnomefreak: i will replace the debian branch by automatic vcs import
<Ubulette> hmm, too bad linux is not able to use this http://media.labs.live.com/photosynth/NASA/default.htm
<asac> well the banner says it all :)
<Ubulette> yep
<asac> Ubulette: sorry my brain is pretty busted ... you had a swfdec package, right?
<asac> nevermind
<asac> i remember now ;)
<asac> it was not you
<Ubulette> ...
<Ubulette> asac, you're done with your specs ?
<asac> more or less ... but fighting another fire ;)
<asac> tomorrow i will catch up with things i dropped
<asac> wojtekka: please whine in public ;)
<asac> bug 101857
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 101857 in network-manager "WPA doesn't work with NetworkManager using the bcm43xx driver (works with wpa_supplicant)" [Unknown,Confirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/101857
<wojtekka> okay, here I go.
<asac> could you verify that it works with gutsy nm?
<asac> Ubulette: http://groups.google.com/group/mozilla.dev.platforms.linux/browse_thread/thread/4b0c5de14d8dadb9/281c3a0fccbd91bd#281c3a0fccbd91bd
<wojtekka> asac: I haven't upgraded to gutsy yet, because I couldn't test the fix in feisty. unless there's a way to downgrade ubuntu, I'd like to test the patch on my laptop first.
<Ubulette> asac, hmm, I'll have a look
<Ubulette> mozilla bug 312105
<ubotu> Mozilla bug 312105 in GFX: Thebes "Crash (cairo assertion) on various pages with debug build [@ cairo_ft_unscaled_font_set_scale]  [@ cairo_xlib_surface_set_drawable]  [@ _moz_cairo_ft_scaled_font_unlock_face] " [Critical,New]  http://bugzilla.mozilla.org/show_bug.cgi?id=312105
<wojtekka> asac: anyway, I'd appreciate if someone told me how to properly build a package with custom patches, because when I tried to do it on my own, I ended up with Network Manager that wasn't able to connect using WPA at all. not even with hex passphrase that worked before.
<Ubulette> cannot reproduce 312105, and it's damn old Gecko/20051009 Firefox/1.6a1
<asac> Ubulette: is that crash the one we see assertion crashes for when using system-cairo?
<asac> or is that unrelated?
<asac> wojtekka: what makes you believe then that the patch fixes it for you?
<Ubulette> asac, unrelated. cairo-hash vs cairo-ft-font.c
<asac> ok thanks
<Ubulette> mozilla bug 390898
<ubotu> Mozilla bug 390898 in GFX: Thebes "Crash when dragging selection [@ fbFetchPixel_a8r8g8b8] " [Critical,Reopened]  http://bugzilla.mozilla.org/show_bug.cgi?id=390898
<Ubulette> cannot reproduce but I'm on 32bit.
<wojtekka> asac: just a wild guess based on the fact that the code has been compiled without WORDS_BIGENDIAN define on my big-endian system and that there's WORDS_BIGENDIAN missing in config.h.in.
<asac> Ubulette: ok i will talk to vlad how we can help
<wojtekka> asac: and I've compared the endianness patch for 0.6.4 from ubuntu package with upstream 0.6.5.
<Ubulette> mozilla bug 390786
<ubotu> Mozilla bug 390786 in GFX: Thebes "Lots of graphic corruption in Minefield Linux (since the 8/01 nightly)" [Major,New]  http://bugzilla.mozilla.org/show_bug.cgi?id=390786
<Ubulette> cannot reproduce /w gp a7
<asac> and trunk?
<asac> its been introduced since 8/01
<asac> i think a7 was before
<Ubulette> a7 was 2007-Aug-03 17:53:58
<asac> maybe they had a minibranch?
<asac> to stabilize things?
<asac> or even forked off MOZILLA_1_9_BRANCH already?
<asac> Ubulette: it might be totally true that they tagged a week before ... sent out beta bits to community and then released the same for a7
<asac> wojtekka: do you have gutsy?
<asac> wojtekka: would be great if you could verify first if all works as expected in gutsy now
<asac> we have 0.6.5 there
<Ubulette> asac, tested with trunk too, cannot reproduce
<Ubulette> but print previous is slow as hell, and almost freeze the whole thing
<asac> hmm would be interesting to see if upstream upstream binaries have that for us
<Ubulette> s/previous/preview/
<asac> because we use at least some system libs that they don't use i gues
<Ubulette> LoadPlugin: failed to initialize shared library /usr/lib/firefox/plugins/libunixprintplugin.so [libxpcom_core.so: cannot open shared object file: No such file or directory] 
<asac> Ubulette: where do you have that from?
<Ubulette> strange it's /usr/lib/firefox/plugins
<Ubulette> trunk
<asac> right
<Ubulette> using print preview
<asac> ok so we indeed need this previously neglected plugin
<Ubulette> I have it
<Ubulette> -rw-r--r-- 1 root root 18552 2007-08-15 19:08 /usr/lib/firefox-trunk/plugins/libnullplugin.so
<Ubulette> but I don't have libxpcom_core.so for GP and trunk, only for FF2
<wojtekka> asac: I'd love to, but then I won't be able to check the update for feisty. that's why I want to manually build the fixed package on feisty first.
<Ubulette> maybe I've moved it in -dev by mistake
<asac> Ubulette: i remember that we talked about libunixprintplugin.so not being build before
<asac> Ubulette: do we have --enable-postscript?
<asac> and --disable-xprint?
<Ubulette> hmm, we only have build-tree/mozilla/xpcom/build/libxpcom_core.a  no .so
<asac> wojtekka: ok if you have no problem with doing some builds you should try to grab sources for wpasupplicant and network-manager from gutsy and build those
<Ubulette> asac, we have both --disable-xprint and --enable-postscript
<asac> Ubulette: huh so libxpcom doesn't exist ... ah
<asac> Ubulette: i think the main reason is that we don't have libunixplugin.so
<asac> + that paradiso looks in /usr/lib/firefox/plugins directory (maybe because of this?)
<asac> as in old firefox there is a libxpcom_core.so
<asac> which doesn't exist in 3.0 anymore
<asac> so loading the old plugin fails
<asac> more or less related to what totem made choke
<Ubulette> print preview puts Xorg over the roof
<Ubulette> 100% cpu on my dual core 2
<asac> does it work in the end?
<asac> does it loop on 2 cores?
<Ubulette> whenever I do anything in the preview
<wojtekka> asac: so... how can I do that? change deb-src to gutsy, apt-get source network-manager, apt-get source wpa_supplicant and then dpkg-buildpackage?
<Ubulette> it previews but xorg being busy, wm is not very responsive
<Ubulette> both trunk and gp
<Ubulette> closing the preview fixes it
<Ubulette> mozilla bug 390787
<ubotu> Mozilla bug 390787 in GFX: Thebes "Many fonts and widgets do not display" [Blocker,New]  http://bugzilla.mozilla.org/show_bug.cgi?id=390787
<Ubulette> cannot reproduce
<Ubulette> back to libunixplugin.so, I don't understand why it looks in /usr/lib/firefox/plugins
<Ubulette> GP doesn't complain
<Ubulette> but still bothers Xorg
<asac> Ubulette: do we have libunixprintplugin.so ?
<asac> i doubt we have
<Ubulette> oh, not in gp
<Ubulette> and trunk is a link, that's why
<Ubulette> lrwxrwxrwx 1 root root   46 2007-08-15 19:13 /usr/lib/firefox-trunk/plugins/libunixprintplugin.so -> /usr/lib/firefox/plugins/libunixprintplugin.so
<Ubulette> I've made it manually at some point
<Ubulette> so it's my mistake
<Ubulette> yet it still sucks my cpu
<asac> does it work when you remove that link?
<Ubulette> preview always works
<Ubulette> mozilla bug 379430
<ubotu> Mozilla bug 379430 in GFX "Print preview hangs X" [Critical,New]  http://bugzilla.mozilla.org/show_bug.cgi?id=379430
<asac> Ubulette: do you have profiling infrastructure in place so we see where the cycles end up in?
<Ubulette> no
<asac> ok
<asac> i will try on monday
<kompozer> hi
<kompozer> asac: are you there?
<asac> well would like a break ... but i am more or less here
<asac> so your text will be processed ... at some point
<kompozer> :)
<kompozer> I've had problems with your aviary patches. In short: they don't solve the two problems ('extensions' dir and the warning when installing an extension, not a big deal anyway) and I can't uninstall any langpack any more
<kompozer> with the patch I've got from Motohiko at least the extension manager is working in KompoZer
<kompozer> so I wondered if you wouldn't mind that I keep my own patch, since it's been extensively tested
<kompozer> if you want to test the binary yourself: http://downloads.sourceforge.net/kompozer/kompozer-0.7.10rc5-gcc4.0.3-i486.tgz?use_mirror=heanet
<Ubulette> asac, libunixprintplugin is now a "demo" plugin, it's built in build-tree/mozilla/modules/plugin/samples/unixprinting/libunixprintplugin.so but is no longer installed
<asac> ok
<asac> then drop link and done
<asac> preview is known upstream issue ... so let it go ;)
<asac> kompozer: i am really out of 1.7 branch ;)
<asac> all i can say is that the patch worked for ffox and tbird
<asac> i remember it being particular picky though about what is installed where
<kompozer> I think Nvu/KompoZer is particular since it's been heavily patched since the very beginning
<kompozer> anyway, if you don't mind I'll just stick with Motohiko's patch :)
<asac> as i said i am out of it ...
<asac> so i don't care what you do
<kompozer> ok
<asac> if you want assistance then i can help ... but this thing goes in without a good feeling in my guts ;)
<kompozer> speaking of assistance, I got a weird problem with 'make install'
<kompozer> 'make' and 'make install' don't produce the same binary. The application icon is different, some resources are different, too (e.g. the 'tip of the day' RDF entries)
<kompozer> if you have any idea of what's going on, it would be a great help
<asac> well
<asac> make install is inheritantly borken for mozilla
<asac> because they "just don't care/use it"
<asac> they landed a fix on trunk now ... that should tackle this for real
<asac> anyway ... you probably need patches or have to manually copy things to right place
<kompozer> I think I'll go for the second option then
<kompozer> copy things with the 'rules' file and setting the perms with dh_fixperms should do the job?
<kompozer> s/copy/copying/
<doko> nsFileSpecImpl::Create(nsISupports*, nsID const&, void**)
<doko> where is this defined?
<Ubulette> xpcom/obsolete/nsFileSpecImpl.cpp ?
<doko> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/firefox/+bug/131285
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 131285 in firefox "FTBFS on lpia" [High,Confirmed] 
<Ubulette> ???
<Ubulette> https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/gutsy/+source/firefox/+builds?build_state=all
<Ubulette> ubuntu2 succeeded
<Ubulette> doko
<doko> Ubulette: look at the previous build ...
<Ubulette> yes but it's fixed, right ?
<doko> no
<Ubulette> buildlog_ubuntu-gutsy-lpia.firefox_2.0.0.6%2B2-0ubuntu2_FULLYBUILT.txt.gz
<Ubulette> buildlog_ubuntu-gutsy-lpia.firefox_2.0.0.6%2B2-0ubuntu1_FAILEDTOBUILD.txt.gz
<doko> Ubulette: if you want to help, please read the report, plus the changelog to see what was done.
<Ubulette> I've read both build logs and commit logs, but sorry for trying to answer your questions. feel free to ignore me.
<Jazzva> Evening...
<asac> Jazzva: hi
<Jazzva> Hello, asac. Any more stuff to do :)? If not, I'll take a look at bugs or something...
<asac> yeah ... i think after the development rush we did we can take a breath :)
<asac> Jazzva: otoh we would wnat to beautify the plugin finder
<asac> Jazzva: first thing: http://people.ubuntu.com/~asac/pfs/screens/pfs1.png
<asac> the icson should be aligned to the right
<asac> maybe using a table instead of just vbox with hboxes
<asac> second:
<asac> http://people.ubuntu.com/~asac/pfs/screens/pfs2.png
<asac> one wizard page for each content type is the idea
<asac> third: adding the "no plugin for this media" choice
<asac> :)
<Jazzva> Hmm, I thought that it was the other way ... that this was the general idea, to have one page...
<asac> it was the idea before because you won't ahve a choice
<asac> now that we have a choice its too squashed to put it on one page
<asac> i talked to upstream about that
<Jazzva> Hmm, I might take a look at that and see what I can do :).. Sounds fun (and challenging, as I have done very little JS code)
<asac> they want multi-pages
<asac> its challenging for you
<asac> i guess you should start with none option to get used to the code a big
<asac> bit
<Jazzva> Yep... :)
<Jazzva> Can you test ubufox in GP?
<asac> is it broken?
<Jazzva> Well, somewhat broken... The "Restart Gran Paradiso" didn't want to dissapear (but that can also be bug in FF *unsure*). Also, I think that the plugin-finder didn't work...
<Jazzva> No... it did work :)
<Jazzva> But the plugins couldn't  install
<Jazzva> The Synaptic didn't start and stuff...
* asac doko aeh starten meine ich  :)
<Jazzva> Huh? :)
<asac> nevermind
<asac> was ment for query
<doko> he's tired ... =)
<Jazzva> Ok... :)
<asac> Jazzva: ok
<asac> i have no idea today ... the plugins are not yet available for granparadiso ... so its nothing to hurry atm
<Jazzva> Ok, no problem...
<asac> ok finished for today ... have to get some rest now ;)
<asac> g'night
<Jazzva> 'night...
<asac> @time berlin
<ubotu> Current time in Europe/Berlin: August 17 2007, 00:14:29 - Current meeting: Ubuntu Development Team
<Jazzva> I'll try to add the "none" option
<asac> for what?
<Jazzva> plugins :)
<Jazzva> "Don't install plugin for this media type"
<Jazzva> That one...
<asac> ah :)
<asac> cool
<asac> i think it should just wait ... you just have call toggleBlaBlaBla with -1 or something :)
<asac> so the Next button gets disabled when its selected
<asac> but you will see what is called when you click the other radios ;)
<Jazzva> Mmmhm.. Ok :)
<Ubulette> asac, I've modified nspr to get rid of cdbs completely, no more quilt includes either
#ubuntu-mozillateam 2007-08-17
<Ubulette> and I've fixed the build system
<Ubulette> pushed in my branch
<asac> Ubulette: he?
<asac> so no quilt anymore?
<Ubulette> "no more quilt includes"
<Ubulette> quilt.debbuild.mk  is useless
<asac> really?
<asac> looks like a lot of code for being useless
<asac> maybe we can make it useful?
<Ubulette> that would be redoing cdbs
<asac> what fewatures are missing?
<Ubulette> patching and unpatching
<Ubulette> so everything
<asac> i mean the targets implement in that .mk file might not be really useful ... but at least they are more or less known target names
<Ubulette> it's too specific to the guy that did it
<asac> Ubulette: /usr/share/quilt/quilt.make
<asac> that looks good?
<asac> its patch + unpatch
<asac> whatelse is wanted?
<Ubulette> this one seems better
<Ubulette> "This file tries to mimick /usr/share/dpatch/dpatch.make" yeah, no kidding
<Ubulette> it needs quilt (>= 0.40)
<asac> is that an issue?
<Ubulette> no
<asac> otherwise just copy quilt.make to debian/ directory
<asac> and use self-shipped one
<asac> (unless of course its >= 0.4 because it uses quilt options not available before)
<Ubulette> 0.46 no
<Ubulette> now
<asac> debian sarge has 0.39
<asac> lets see what dapper has
<asac> dapper has 0.42
<asac> so fine
<asac> i doubt that people want to backport to debian oldstable :)
<asac> anyone volunteers to vade through current icedove bugs in unstable and tell me what I should fix for next upload ? :)
<asac> i guess not :(
<tonyyarusso> asac: (minor note relating to "bad feeling in my guts", he'll probably have to proceed as is for now, but perhaps we can spend some more time on un-aviaryifying it for Gutsy+1)
<IdleOne> do the MOTU's know when ubuntu is going to start using iceweasel and friends instead of Firefox?
<IdleOne> the iceweasel icon is really nice btw
<asac> IdleOne: well ... we could provide a rebranding extension package ... if you would be interested to work on that ... let me know :)
<asac> personally I won't do it ; )
<asac> hjmf: the new plugin wizard is in gutsy!!!! whats the state of the plugin meta data? any debdiffs still in your pipe?
<hjmf> asac: howdy!
<hjmf> I haven't done any progress since I uploaded the java plugins. I've been pretty busy since then. I haven't done anything besides some basic triaging.
<hjmf> However I'll start my holidays tomorrow so hopefully I'll have more time to finish all the rest of the plugins.
<hjmf> The plugins already done are: https://bugs.launchpad.net/~hmontoliu/+reportedbugs?field.searchtext=Xb-Npp-xxx&orderby=-importance&search=Search&field.status%3Alist=New&field.status%3Alist=Incomplete&field.status%3Alist=Confirmed&field.status%3Alist=Triaged&field.status%3Alist=In+Progress&field.status%3Alist=Fix+Committed&field.status%3Alist=Fix+Released&field.assignee=&field.bug_reporter=&field.omit_dupes=on&field.has_patch
<hjmf> =&field.has_no_package=
<hjmf> aka vlc, gxine, totem, mplayer, java5 and java6
* hjmf is off
<asac> hjmf: ok i think those are already uploaded
<asac> hjmf: do you have a list of plugins left?
<Jazzva> Good afternoon/whatever-time-of-day-is :)
<Jazzva> asac, I added the radio button for "Don't install plugin for this media type"... I just have to see if there's a way to skip the toggleInstallPlugin -> wizardInit and stuff, and just to proceed to Finish screen :).
<Jazzva> asac, do you know why ubufox isn't installable in Xubuntu?
<asac> why wouldn't it?
<Mirv> asac: just out of interest, have you had any thought to using libenchant in mozilla products lately, or heard of any progress towards that direction? it was this thing we discussed in April and that I put on https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MozillaTeam/Roadmap too
<Jazzva> Dunno... I've received an e-mail, it's sent to you too...
<asac> Mirv: well I think that this has to be done upstream ... if you want to help to implement that patch I can help
<asac> Mirv: and no ... i completely forogt about that roadmap page ... because the guy who wanted to bring it to a good state just vanished
<asac> sorry for my brain-being-squashed on this ... but i am still proud that i actually remember something given the amount of info my brain gets every day ;)
<Mirv> asac: ok. I'd be interested if I had too much free-time, but I've completely succeeded in filling my free time with Ubuntu/Debian/etc. already :) just wanted to hear from your point of view if you had witnessed anything interesting related to the subject
<asac> no ... just that finally hunspell is almost ready for upstream inclusino
<asac> i don't think that they will consider anything else until that is finished at least ;)
<Mirv> yeah, so the ball has continued to roll towards hunspell, ok. I just hope they're aware that it's not the Solution still to spell-checking as a whole :)
<asac> well the ball towards hunspell was pushed long ago
<asac> ... and hunspell was pretty close to myspell ... which is probably why they didn't consider to use something different at that point
<asac> but that doesn't mean that they don't look for better solutions
<Mirv> yes, we'll see what'll happen. my current hope is that some of the spell-checking extension writers would have time to discuss and push things further
<Ubulette> hi
<Jazzva> Hello...
<Jazzva> asac: I've looked at the package and I can't think of anything why it wouldn't be installable in Xubuntu.
<asac> maybe he claims that its not installed by default?
<asac> Ubulette: you have a LP bug with that cairo crash the other day, right?
<asac> ah nevermind ... it was the mozilla bug
<Ubulette> the one with out system cairo ?
<Ubulette> our
<Jazzva> asac: Here's the report...
<Jazzva> xubuntu/daily: Uninstallable packages:
<Jazzva> ubufox 0.4~beta1-0ubuntu2 produces uninstallable binaries:
<Jazzva>   * ubufox (amd64 i386)
<Jazzva> And it's the recent upload that fails... but I don't think that a change outside of any build scripts should prevent it from building... :/
<Jazzva> And we tested it and it works on Ubuntu... And ubufox depends only on Firefox, which is provided in Xubuntu by default...
<Ubulette> Jazzva, I've tested ubufox with FF2 yesterday, nice job
<Jazzva> Thanks... But my part is very small :)...
<Ubulette> I've been puzzled by the fact that an extention installed with app-xxx is not visible in the addons UI..
<Jazzva> Really?
<Ubulette> just tried with launchpad ext
<Ubulette> it worked as it was usable but it is not listed in FF UI
<Jazzva> Hmm, right... I have it installed too, and it isn't listed in Addons list...
<Jazzva> I'll try with some other addon...
<Ubulette> and on the 1st run, the app-install-ui said something like "no app matched your prefs" then the list was empty. I had to change the "Show" pref (top right), then it worked
<Jazzva> Hmm, have you used gnome-app-install before (The "Add/remove programs" in the menu)?
<Ubulette> the main one, yes but never for FF addons
<Jazzva> Maybe it remembers the "Show" option...
<Jazzva> And then it just started with that option, so that's why you had to change it...
<asac> ups
<asac> Jazzva it also depends on apturl
<Ubulette> and btw, launchpad addon disapeared from the install/remove list.. i expected to still it there but checked
<asac> is the report from the CD ?
<asac> Jazzva: oh forgot to push then
<Jazzva> asac: Is apturl available on Xubuntu cd?
<Jazzva> Ubulette: That's weird...
<Ubulette> asac, difficult to port debdiffs for nss
<Ubulette> plenty of files are gone
<asac> Jazzva: it should automatically go to CD now
<asac> as ubufox depends on it
<Jazzva> asac: The report? Well, I don't know :). Check your e-mail...
<Ubulette> ex nss/mozilla/security/coreconf/*  nss/mozilla/dbm/*
<asac> Jazzva: ok core-dev branch is updated to what is in gutsy now
<asac> sorry for forgetting about that
<Jazzva> Ubulette: Yes, the Add/remove remembers the "Show" thingie and starts up with that option next time.
<Jazzva> asac: Umm, no problem :)
<Ubulette> Jazzva, shouldn't it be different ?
<Jazzva> Ubulette: Well, it would be good if gnome-app-install launched from ubufox could start with "Show all programs" :).
<asac> ok ... its normal that its listed as broken ... we have to move apturl to main first
<asac> but it should be listed as broken for ubuntu as well atm
<Jazzva> asac: Oh... That's the reason :)...
<Jazzva> asac: Another thing... ubufox depends on apturl which depends on gnome-app-install. Which means that gnome-app-install is going to be installed in KDE if that person chooses to install ubufox.
<asac> Ubulette: what do yo umean by debdiff?
<asac> you mean patches?
<Ubulette> asac, nss: I've used co mozilla/security/nss so it does not include mozilla/dbm/*    should I add this to my orig.tgz ???
<Ubulette> asac, most of mike 38_kbsd.dpatch is about files that are no longer there
<Jazzva> smoke... brb
<asac> yes ... you can safely igore that kbsd patch for now
<Ubulette> asac, ie, no more mozilla/security/coreconf/*
<asac> Ubulette: maybe they have been moved?
<Ubulette> nope
<asac> i mean they still sholud have the coreconf files
<asac> because that directory contains their build system iirc
<Ubulette> at least, it's no longer in the part of the cvs tree
<Ubulette> s/the/that/
<asac> well ... maybe it never was
<asac> can't you checkout with client.mk ?
<asac> e.g. make -f client.mk checkout MOZ_CO_PROJECT=nss ?
<asac> you just never know where they pull things in from
<Ubulette> well, I've followed their instructions
<asac> so where are all these .mk files now?
<Ubulette> just adapted the CO tag
<asac> or did they pump their hand-written buildsystem to /dev/null finally
<Ubulette> http://pastebin.mozilla.org/185649
<bluekuja> asac: heyaaaaaa!
<Ubulette> asac, so as you can see, no more coreconf
<asac> bluekuja: welcome back :)
<asac> Ubulette: http://lxr.mozilla.org/seamonkey/source/security/nss/lib/Makefile
<bluekuja> asac: :)
<asac> they still include include $(CORE_DEPTH)/coreconf/config.mk
<bluekuja> asac: I gonna leave again tomorrow
<asac> where is that from?
<bluekuja> asac: leaving with motorbike
<bluekuja> :)
<asac> bluekuja: oh
<asac> have fun
<bluekuja> asac: how is life going here?
<asac> lots of work
<asac> time went in a rush
<asac> how long have you been away?
<asac> 1 or 2 weeks?
<bluekuja> something like 2-3 weeks
<asac> crazy ... time went really fast then
<bluekuja> yup
<bluekuja> is gnomefreak on vacation?
<asac> he is sick
<asac> in hospital :(
<bluekuja> aww
<bluekuja> why?
<asac> something more or less painful serious
<asac> i forgot the name
<bluekuja> damn :/
<bluekuja> tb is becoming crazy now
<bluekuja> too many mails
<asac> yeah ... well now that i know that he is alive i feel better... because he just disappeared for more than a week
<asac> which is what i never have seen from him
<asac> tb?
<asac> about this motu thing?
<bluekuja> thunderbird
<bluekuja> :)
<asac> ah :)
<bluekuja> keybuk deferred my app
<asac> well thanks to Ubulette we have not a working trunk an paradiso build again :)
<bluekuja> this is crazy
<bluekuja> damn
<asac> on anohter front we have a new plugin finder service and a integration to gnome-app-install to install firefox extensions
<asac> https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ubuntu-devel/2007-August/024137.html
<asac> s/not/now/
<asac> dunno what else happened :)
<asac> except that i clashed with baby today ;)
<Ubulette> asac, what about gp/trunk ?
<bluekuja> asac: lol really?
<asac> Ubulette: < asac> well thanks to Ubulette we have not a working trunk an paradiso build again :)
<Ubulette> oh
<asac> s/not/now/
<asac> sorry for the typo
<asac> so all is fine ;)
<asac> bluekuja: do you have a link of keybuks mail?
<asac> well i did some harsh words on gnash package maintenance with her
<bluekuja> asac: yup, just a moment
<bluekuja> asac: gauvain one
<bluekuja> https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/motu-council/2007-August/000295.html
<bluekuja> keybuk
<bluekuja> https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/motu-council/2007-August/000303.html
<Ubulette> asac, got it by reading client.mk. I have to co 4 modules for nss. I'll modifiy my script to use directly client.mk like for ff-trunk
<Ubulette> hmm, no, there's no MOZ_CO_PROJECT for nss and nspr
<asac> bluekuja: ok then go ahead ;)
<bluekuja> asac: i talked with mdz
<bluekuja> and he said to re-apply now
<asac> Ubulette:
<asac> NSS_CO_MODULE =               \ mozilla/security/nss      \ mozilla/security/coreconf \ $(NULL)
<bluekuja> he will follow my app
<asac> huh?
<asac> why now?
<Jazzva> asac: One string change in locale is enough for a commit, right?
<bluekuja> because it's not a valid motivation
<bluekuja> to deferr an app
<asac> bluekuja: right ... so what is happening now?
<bluekuja> i gonna mail the TB
<bluekuja> and explain
<bluekuja> "the noise"
<asac> ok ... keep me updated ... thats interesting ;)
<asac> Jazzva: yes .... did i open the branch?
<Jazzva> asac: What do you mean? :)
<bluekuja> asac: yeah, motu revolution
<bluekuja> :P
<bluekuja> I write it
<bluekuja> now
<Jazzva> asac: BTW, I checked for other hard-coded strings in .xul files (still have *.js to look through :)). None present.
<asac> Jazzva: fine
<asac> i will push one more revision that changes version again
<asac> e.g. to open branch ;)
<Jazzva> asac: Branch (at least mine) is open... If that means that I can upload :)
<asac> is that ok or will that cause problems with your local branch?
<asac> well ... the idea is to close the branch by making a commit "bump version for release" ... then open it with "bump version for development"
<asac> i often forget that ;)
<asac> but its good to have
<asac> especially when developing packages
<Jazzva> Oh, ok :)...
<asac> i push a revision that bumps version and sets distribution to UNRELEASED during development
<asac> ok rev 39
<asac> is good
<bluekuja> asac: good news: I've moved to new girlfriend
<bluekuja> happy week this one
<asac> he?
<asac> moved to? like moving houses?
<asac> or just *new* girlfriend?
<bluekuja> nope, changed
<bluekuja> new
<bluekuja> :)
<Jazzva> asac
<asac> bluekuja: congrats ... though switching partners is not really something achievable imo :)
<Jazzva> Oops... asac, I'm on rev. 41 :).
<asac> so you did commits already?
<bluekuja> asac: lol
<Jazzva> Umm... yes... and pushed
<asac> thats not a problem ... you just have to merge
<asac> and cannot pull anymore
<Jazzva> Thought so...
<asac> just merge
<asac> then commit (to commit the merge)
<asac> Jazzva: if you try to pull you now see what "diverged" means ;)
<Jazzva> got it :)
<Jazzva> Ok... done.
<Jazzva> asac: Can you look at another package I made :)? TheMuso looked about a month ago or so, when I first commited it to REVU, I fixed the debian/rules according to his comments, but he wasn't sure about the debian/copyright.
<Jazzva> I've uploaded it to bzr
<Jazzva> http://code.launchpad.net/~jazzva/fakenes/ubuntu/
<Jazzva> That should be the direct link
<asac> branching
<Jazzva> branching? No, it's a new package...
<asac> bluekuja: btw ... please don't try to show your gf what a cool motorcycler you are ... I don't want to hear that you are in hospital next week ;)
<asac> hehe
<asac> Jazzva: he? its a bzr branch
<bluekuja> :D
<bluekuja> asac: I try to drive slower
<asac> Jazzva: do you have an upstream branch as well?
<bluekuja> every day
<bluekuja> :)
<Jazzva> asac: Oh... sorry, I mixed up things :). I read "branching" as in "did you make a new branch of existing project"... Forget it :).
<Jazzva> asac: Yes, /~jazzva/fakenes/upstream
<asac> probably not as the branch i have here is still at revision 1
<asac> so it doesn't have a common ancestor
<Jazzva> Umm... right.
<asac> can you fix that?
<Jazzva> Umm, yes
<asac> cool
<Jazzva> Should be fixed now. Just to show up in LP :)
<asac> Ubulette: do we have any of vlads bug in paradiso?
<Jazzva> asac: Done.
<asac> e.g. could you reproduce at least one?
<asac> ... http://groups.google.com/group/mozilla.dev.platforms.linux/browse_thread/thread/4b0c5de14d8dadb9/281c3a0fccbd91bd#281c3a0fccbd91bd
<asac> Jazzva: ok let me rebranch
<Ubulette> asac, no but while looking at them, got the print-preview hitting Xorg CPU
<asac> Jazzva: http://pastebin.mozilla.org/185672 ... what license is that?
<asac> is that a standard license?
<Jazzva> Hmm, lemme see :)
<Jazzva> Well, it's known as zlib's license :)
<Jazzva> http://www.gzip.org/zlib/zlib_license.html
<asac> ok
<asac> you know if that license is compatible to GPL ? ( i think so ... but not really sure)
<asac> e.g. . Altered source versions must be plainly marked as such, and must not be misrepresented as being the original software.
<Jazzva> I think it is...
<asac> that sound more restrictive as GPL
<asac> ... which would mean that its incompatible
<Jazzva> I'll ask on #ubuntu-motu...
<asac> well
<asac> look up if zlib is listed as compatible on fsf page
<asac> i don't think it matters if it is in this case
<Jazzva> Ok
<asac> as you probably don't link against GPL code
<Jazzva> Also, license for cbuild.c is restrictive
<asac>  License of ZLib
<asac>     This is a free software license, and compatible with the GPL.
<Jazzva> there was a comment that it would make this package ok for multiverse
<asac> http://www.gnu.org/philosophy/license-list.html
<asac> ouch
<asac>  * * You MAY NOT sell it, or otherwise redistribute it for profit, unless it is
<asac>  *   bundled with a seperate commercial product and is used to build said
<asac>  *   product.
<Jazzva> That par was problematic one :)...
<Jazzva> *part
<asac> can we replace that?
<Jazzva> Well, I can send an e-mail upstream and ask them if that part can be replaced...
<asac> well ... it certainly can ... though we might need to rename the package
<asac> i will review the whole package for other licensing stuff
<Jazzva> Ok, thanks :)...
<asac> before that i wouldn't put much work into it
<Jazzva> I'll send the e-mail to ask about cbuild's license...
<asac> however ... if we want to distribute it ... we should make it free
<asac> i just don't like to sponsor non-free things unless they are *really* important for the user
<Jazzva> Well, this one shouldn't be that much important...
<Jazzva> I'll see what I can do upstream...
<asac> great
<asac> tell him that its insane to make an otherwise free source tarball non-free by buying in this crappy build things
<Jazzva> her :)...
<asac> of course try to approach this policial :)
<asac> not too harsh wording ... otherwise they will just feel offended ;)
<Jazzva> 'fcourse...
<Jazzva> Ok... gotta go now... There's this Beer Fest thingie downtown... Though I'm not a big fan of beer :). See ya in the evening :)
<Ubulette> asac, would be nice if you could have a look at the print-preview issue to see if you can reproduce it
<Ubulette> and maybe poll vlad
<Ubulette> I'm nearly done with nss now, nspr is ready. I'll change package name and bump so later on.
<Ubulette> I'm out for ~2h hours.. sport time.
<asac> Ubulette: thanks!
<asac> Ubulette: btw, the location bar drop down doesn't have a border for me ... do you see that as well?
<asac> Ubulette: for me print preview just works in a millisecond
<asac> though i am running a feisty X server
<asac> so probably its either the gutsy X server or your graphics driver
<asac> i will try to resurrect my gutsy hacking box which i trashed the other day
<asac> :)
<asac> and see if I can reproduce there
<shirish> hi all, I've been having this strange bug, I haven't yet reported it, ALT+D doesn't seem to work in ffgpa7 in GNOME but works very well in XFCE, any idea what could be the issue here?
<shirish> ALT+D= shortcut for putting up URI address
<shirish> however CTRL+L works, but not ALT+D which also works but in xfce, not in GNOME
<shirish> asac: any ideas?
<asac> maybe gnome has a conflicting binding?
<asac> i never knew about ALT-D to be honest
<shirish> asac: how do I find out if there is some conflicting binding?
<asac> first: does it work in stable firefox?
<asac> or is it broken there as well?
<asac> wierd ... for me it works in paradiso :)
<asac> shirish: do you run compiz?
<shirish> asac: I know, lot of people don't know, its actually for people who come from windows, its the default short-cut in IE
<shirish> asac: I have ran it, but if you mean as default or running it now, then no.
<asac> afaik compiz eats a bunch of bindinds ... so maybe try to disable it
<shirish> asac: its disabled.
<asac> well ... maybe it setup gnome bindings permanently?
<asac> shirish: please look in keyboard shortcuts preferences dialog
<asac> and see if there is something for ALT+D
<asac> if you don't see any and its broken for plain ffox 2.0 as well, please ask on #ubuntu-desktop how to find out if this key is captured by -desktop or what
<asac> s/by -desktop/by gnome/
<shirish> nope, its broken also on ff 2.0 & there isn't anything on keyboard shortcuts
<shirish> asac: thanx for yout time, going off to #ubuntu-desktop
<asac> shirish: let me know
<asac> if you find something
<shirish> asac: will do if I come to know of something.
<shirish> ;)
<asac> thanks
<Ubulette> back
<Ubulette> shirish, ctrl D is ok for me in GPa7 too
<Ubulette> though I'm not using gnome bindings
<Ubulette> $ gconftool-2 --get /desktop/gnome/interface/gtk_key_theme
<Ubulette> Emacs
<Ubulette> I mean, alt D
<Ubulette> asac, is it okay if I use system sqlite for nss ?
<Ubulette> nss provides 3.3.17, gutsy has 3.4.1
<Ubulette> well, I'll try with builddeps libsqlite3-dev (>= 3.3.17)
<Ubulette> asac, help
<Ubulette> asac, http://pastebin.mozilla.org/185786
<Ubulette> i understand the problem but how can I fix that ?
<Ubulette> hmm, think i got it
<asac> give it a try
<asac> let me look
<asac> sorry was currently on another system
<asac> into  network-manager obscurity
<asac> so how do you understand that problem ... i remember having seen this at some point
<Ubulette> strace helped me, once again :)
<asac> where did it look?
<Ubulette> open("debian/libnss3-0d/usr/lib/libnss/freebl3.so", O_RDONLY) = -1 ENOENT (No such file or directory)
<asac> he?
<asac> why libnss?
<asac> debian/libnss3-0d/usr/lib/nss/libfreebl3.so;
<Ubulette> should be debian/libnss3-0d/usr/lib/nss/libfreebl3.so
<asac> thats in your paste
<Ubulette> yep, that's mike debian/patches/80_security_build.patch that needs adjustments
<asac> k
<asac> but why?
<Ubulette> debian rules has:
<Ubulette>         $(foreach lib,libsoftokn3.so.0d nss/libfreebl3.so, \
<Ubulette>                 LD_LIBRARY_PATH=debian/libnss3-0d/usr/lib \
<Ubulette>                 debian/libnss3-tools/usr/bin/shlibsign -v -i debian/libnss3-0d/usr/lib/$(lib);)
<Ubulette> which is correct
<Ubulette> yet:
<Ubulette> $ LD_LIBRARY_PATH=debian/libnss3-0d/usr/lib debian/libnss3-tools/usr/bin/shlibsign -v -i debian/libnss3-0d/usr/lib/libsoftokn3.so.0d;
<Ubulette> NSS_Init failed: An I/O error occurred during security authorization.
<asac> is that foreach from you?
<Ubulette> not, it's from mike
<Ubulette> or you
<Ubulette> but not me
<Ubulette> don't bother, now that i put my finger on it, i'll fix it
<asac> cool
<asac> i just wonder why the behaviour changed
<asac> i mean i see that the patch might be wrong .... but why did things change?
<asac> maybe you build with another prefix or something?
<asac> anyway ... i will look at the end-result ;)
<Ubulette> seems at compile time, libsoftokn3 took a path for freebl3.s different that what it is at install time
<Ubulette> .so
<asac> yes ... for me this looks like its a bug ... or upstream fixed it ... one never knows
<asac> does it work if you drop the part of that patch?
<Ubulette> let's try
<asac> thanks a lot
<asac> i go back to network-manager
<Ubulette> :)
<asac> which is definitly more a pita than everything mozilla related (at least for me) ... though mozilla sucks much as well ;)
<Ubulette> i've removed network-manager on all my machines
<asac> unfortunately that is not a thing the normal user can do
<asac> so i have to go through this pain
<Ubulette> :)
<Ubulette> I've opened some critical bugs that never got anywhere in 6+ months, so i gave up as I don't need that anyway
<asac> i am always thinking that there must be smarter way to do what network manager does
<asac> Ubulette: if its really nm then tell me at least which ones you refer to
<asac> its often a combination of kernel-driver bugginess with shakiness of network-manager not being able to cope with unexpected events coming up the foodchain
<asac> unfortunately nm has to rely on events that manual methods of connecting can just ignore
<Ubulette> one is here
<Ubulette> bug 99459
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 99459 in sendmail "[feisty]  sendmail unable to automatically determine domain name" [Undecided,Confirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/99459
<Ubulette> as I've been blacklisted because of this bug, which is most probably arounf NM, I killed NM, since, no more problem
<Ubulette> I've also lost network connectivity countless time during reboot, all services starting without dns after loooong timeouts
<asac> yes that is probably fixed now
<asac> nm teared down interfaces you defined as auto in interfaces
<asac> which made lots of services that setup their network before nm starts but after networking was started
<asac> just choke
<asac> however the current solution is not perfect as we tried to do the same for wireless interfaces as well.
<asac> imo network manager should not try to manage any interface listed in interfaces
<Ubulette> rewriting sendmail conf when network change status is a very very very bad idea
<asac> i don't think that nm rewrites that conf
<asac> its most likely triggered by something that reacts on network manager reupping interface
<Ubulette> something triggers /etc/network/if-up.d/*
<asac> could you track down which application rewrites sendmail conf?
<asac> yes right
<asac> thats what i am refering to
<asac> nm just saw the interface being up ... then shut it down ... then upped it again
<asac> this isn't done anymore ... and it will stay that way for wired networks
<asac> for wifi i will probably have to return to that behaviour
<asac> but in the end there are loads of other wierd behaviours because my predecessors assumed that its good to manage auto interfaces with nm
<Ubulette> as I said, at the moment, I'm happy without NM, I'm all wired with fixed ip @
<Ubulette> no auto
<asac> would be cool if you could verify at some point that your bug is gone ... though
<asac> if not ... no problem as well ;)
<Ubulette> maybe one day :)
<asac> i will have to raise this "don't add all interfaces during install as auto to interfaces file" soon
<asac> which is imo the root cause for this thing ... once we don't add everything found during install we can safely drop NM feature to manage auto interfaces
<asac> well not safely ... but at least without breaking new installs ;)
#ubuntu-mozillateam 2007-08-18
<Ubulette> asac, nss is okay now. pushed
<asac> wow
<asac> Ubulette: maybe you can try to build ffox 2.0 against our new nspr/nss ?
<asac> unless of course you want to go for xulrunner without knowing that these things work at all :)
<asac> Ubulette: i will review those packages tomorrow
<asac> Ubulette: btw, I forgot something right?
<Ubulette> ?
<asac> I ask you ;)
<asac> did you ask me to push new paradiso?
<Ubulette> the java fix would be nice to have for users.. yep I've provided debs to those who asked me
<Ubulette> yet
<asac> ok ... so we want an upload
<Ubulette> i named my stuff so that gutsy takes over automatically
<asac> ok great.
<asac> just appending ~ubulette1 to the debian revision is probably good :)
<Ubulette> after for ff2 with my nss/nspr, should be straight forward as I haven't changed pkg names or bumper .so (yet)
<Ubulette> s/after/as/
<asac> yeah ... thats good.
<asac> (to test :))
<Ubulette> bumper, lol, I should read what I type
<asac> welll i understood ... and my irglish is probably even worse ;)
<Ubulette> :)
<Ubulette> if you could also merge my gp/trunk stuff into the mt trees, that would be nice too. If you're happy with my stuff of course
<Ubulette> don't merge nss/nspr just yet
<asac> this wpasupplicant version we have is pretty buggy ... it sometimes appears to send trashed mem to nm
<asac> i still wonder why someone upgraded to 0.6.0 ... which is a development release ... instead of 0.5.8
<asac> and yes ... let me look at gp now
<asac> hmm ... bazaar.lp appears to drop packages atm
<Ubulette> i'm unpacking a fresh chroot for that ff2 test. Let's not mix things up
<Ubulette> drop packages ?
<asac> yes ... better safe than sorry ;)
<Ubulette> 179 new for ff2 builddep... woww
<asac> yes it stalls my bzr
<asac> hehe
<asac> yeah ;)
<Ubulette> yet i've seen far bigger packages
<asac> Ubulette: https://code.launchpad.net/~fta-launchpad/firefox/granparadiso/ ... is that wrong?
<Ubulette> it's a +
<Ubulette> fta+
<asac> ah
<Ubulette> i'd like to shorten that but noone did it
<Ubulette> i have a pending question on lp
<asac> does bzr branch https://code.launchpad.net/~fta+launchpad/firefox/granparadiso/
<asac> work for you atm?
<asac> i just don't get anything
<asac> it just blocks
<asac> asac@hector:~/ubuntu_bzr/firefox-granparadiso$ bzr pull https://code.launchpad.net/~fta+launchpad/firefox/granparadiso/
<asac> bzr: ERROR: Connection error: curl connection error (couldn't connect to host)
<asac> i think i won'*t be able to do that just now ;)
<Ubulette> worked for me
<asac> right now?
<Ubulette> tried bzr co https://code.launchpad.net/~fta+launchpad/firefox/granparadiso in a trash
<asac> crazy
<asac> ok branching works again :)
<asac> now hope that pull works as well at some point;)
<asac>  \o/
<asac> done
<Ubulette> thx
<Ubulette> ff2 compiling...
<asac> btw, preview works like a charm
<asac> (print)
<Ubulette> at least, configure is happy
<Ubulette> oh
<asac> all gutsy here
<asac> on i386
<asac> what graphics driver?
<asac> do you use compiz?
<Ubulette> nvidia
<Ubulette> no compiz
<Ubulette> non free
<asac> i have fglrx here
<Ubulette> only thing non free that I tolerate
<asac> but i can bring up my nvidia box tomorrow
<asac> though it needs legacy nonfree drivers
<asac> because its old
<asac> geforce 3 ti200
<asac> or something like that
<Ubulette> gs7600 here
<asac> maybe some X setting?
<Ubulette> dont know. everything else is ok
<asac> i already hate trackerd
<asac> i got that with the upgrade today
<asac> and its rumbling since 5 hours or so
<Ubulette> FF2 preview is fine
<asac> whatever frontend might exist for that (no clue) ... it must be tremendous to justify this pain
<asac> cool thing is that because we changed app-name we can now run ffox and paradiso at the same time
<asac> nice
<Ubulette> I've removed trackerd.. it sucked my cpu all the time and I keep hearing it cratching my disks
<asac> do you miss the borders as well of location bar drop down?
<asac> Ubulette: yes ... i hope it does this only once
<asac> and then only incremental indexing
<Ubulette> I let it run for a week
<asac> without reboot?
<Ubulette> yes
<asac> and it still indexed?
<Ubulette> and I have ~4 millions files
<asac> from what i read in manpage it just indexes home
<Ubulette> it sucked >1G for the indexes
<asac> i think developers need to exclude the source code trees
<asac> but then ... would be nice to search for functions and symbols :)
<Ubulette> in home, I only my own sources, not sources for stuff I compile or package
<asac> do you have any idea which frontend to use to search these indexes?
<Ubulette> there's one in the menu
<asac> i looked if there is a gnome panel applet or something else (similar to desktop search)
<Ubulette> and there's nautilus
<asac> ah ok
<asac> so seach for files
<asac> ... ok
<Ubulette> nautilus or applications / accessories / tracker search tool
<Ubulette> oh, it indexed my pdf too
<asac> there should be at least a gnome panel applet imo ... i mean it consumes loads of resources and should be added to a prominent place ... otherwise its wasted
<Ubulette> i agree
<Ubulette> gasp, starting the ui restarted trackerd
<asac> hehe
<Ubulette> boom, my 2nd cpu is over the roof
<Ubulette> 1st is on ff2 :)
<asac> its not that bad ... at least it finds symbols in mozilla source pretty fast
<asac> if it would ever stop to index then i would be happy to try this ;)
<Ubulette> :)
<asac> unfortunately the GUI is probably written python or something
<Ubulette> oh, System / preferences / indexing preferences
<asac> so i won't be willing to add features like improved code browsing :)
<Ubulette> you don't like python ?
<asac> well ... its not that i don't like python ... but i love headers :)
<asac> and compile time checks
<asac> and python code is often written in a fashion I don't like too (from OO perspective)
<asac> i tried to implement things in python ... its almost the first language that constantly fails go pop up a decent API documentation in google
<asac> i have no idea how the python community codes ... but for me it appears as if they don't use documentation :)
<Ubulette> seems to me it's impossible to do python without docs
<Ubulette> yet I do perl and C without anything
<asac> well ... try to search in google ... type in the module name or something
<asac> Ubulette: yes in C you have headers
<asac> if you search for the module name the first results are always mailing list posts
<asac> like "mod_python api"
<asac> you won't find the real api documentation on the first page
<Ubulette> do you use http://www.google.com/codesearch ?
<asac> no i only use google ;)
<asac> it works for every other language i used :)
<asac> but python appears to be special :) ... so currently python is for me a battlefield of hackish people that just hack away without designing contracts et al :) (of course exaggerated)
<Ubulette> yet python author now works for google
<asac> yeah
<Ubulette> he's now designing python 3000
<asac> maybe thats the reason :)
<asac> please give me types ;)
<Ubulette> don't think he is
<asac> sure ... would be a breach of fundamental concepts
<Ubulette> give me ";", I hate forced indentations
<Ubulette> and { }
<asac> and i accept that ... but writing and long-term maintenance of large software products is just nothing for languages like python imo :) ... unless you are a masochist
<Ubulette> lol
<Ubulette> most of ubuntu stuff is in python, no ?
<asac> writing from scratch might really work out well .. but maintenence ... i doubt
<asac> yeah
<asac> but most things are not huge software products
<asac> but take a look at bughelper
<asac> that is already a unberable
<asac> its just about 10 python files ... but still its laden with implicity like hell
<asac> everything is done in constructors et al
<asac> (damn its late ... i will get nightmares because of this)
<Ubulette> :)
<asac> and what people come up with, why they like python is usually: its cool because you don't have to care for pointers :)
<Ubulette> I like pointers
<asac> which says all ... stay away from there because there are too many people fiddling in python code that you will always end up bumping in code that is just too insane to believe
<asac> well if people fear pointers they should stop programming imo
<Ubulette> well, with C, Perl and shell, I have all I want.
<asac> yeah ... depends on what you do with perl
<Ubulette> I've done tons of stuff
<asac> if you start writing application servers with perl you probably suffer from the "one tool to approach them all" symdrom :)
<Ubulette> maybe
<Ubulette> could try something with gp/trunk ?
<Ubulette> +you
<asac> i have no idea if i have everything i want ... but i know that i don't want a scripting language which claims to be designed for huge software architectures ;)
<asac> sure
<Ubulette> try to move over the url bar, without clicking
<Ubulette> what do you see ?
<asac> yeah fonts get ... hmm i don't have the word
<asac> they shake
<asac> i already saw that
<Ubulette> text seems to contract at dots
<Ubulette> or at "i" (narrow letters)
<asac> hmmm for me it just contracts the first .
<asac> thats funny
<Ubulette> try different urls
<asac> ihave the granparadiso start url
<asac> the i in firefox just doesn't move
<asac> while the text before and after moves one or two pixels forth and back
<Ubulette> I have a localhost url (so no dot), it moves at the 'i' for firefox
<Ubulette> well, how to find that in bugzilla...
<asac> Ubulette: look for paradiso blocker bugs
<Ubulette> and my print preview cpu stuff too..
<Ubulette> how?
<asac> http://wiki.mozilla.org/Firefox3/Blockers
<asac> beta-blockers ;)
<asac> crazy ... all empty
<asac> thats strange
<Ubulette> Zarro Boogs found.
<asac> except Unknown
<asac> well look at all unknown 1.9 and firefox 3 blockers
<asac> i think they move them to the target when they have decided what should go into beta
<Ubulette> ff2 built. cool
<asac> sounds promissing
<asac> at best develop xulrunner against the not-renamed packages for now
<asac> mozilla bug 319196
<ubotu> Mozilla bug 319196 in Startup and Profile System "customized toolbar always reset to default on restart, bookmarks and search engines lost, unable to add search engines (localstore.rdf corruption on upgrade or crash).  SEE URL FIELD FOR SUPPORT LINK" [Critical,New]  http://bugzilla.mozilla.org/show_bug.cgi?id=319196
<asac> mozilla bug 368116
<ubotu> Mozilla bug 368116 in GFX: Thebes "Trunk fonts are occasionally rendered off by 1 pixel, making them appear bolded or italicized" [Normal,New]  http://bugzilla.mozilla.org/show_bug.cgi?id=368116
<asac> that sounds interesting
<asac> ^^^
<asac> Ubulette: maybe thats it?
<asac> for me it appeared a bit bold while it shifted left
<asac> bug 385215
<asac> mozilla bug 385215
<ubotu> Mozilla bug 385215 in GFX: Thebes "[10.5]  major characters width issues" [Major,New]  http://bugzilla.mozilla.org/show_bug.cgi?id=385215
<Ubulette> I don't see anything like 368116
<asac> mozilla bug 362325
<ubotu> Mozilla bug 362325 in GFX: Thebes "[cairo]  printing is 82% slower than pre-Cairo" [Normal,New]  http://bugzilla.mozilla.org/show_bug.cgi?id=362325
<asac> Ubulette: does the bug claim that its static?
<asac> i mean that the boldness persists?
<asac> for me when things move left and right while hovering it appears bold for a few milliseconds
<Ubulette> the "..." at the end of long urls is also changing
<Ubulette> well, disappearing
<asac> welll i really think its the same effect somehow
<asac> i can nearly keep it at the "double pixel" rendered state when carefully moving the mouse to the border of the location bar
<Ubulette> oh, forgot to say, we can drop -gnome-support in gp and trunk, deb is empty
<asac> huh?
<asac> are gnome depends in main package?
<asac> (would be a bug)
<asac> yeah they are
<asac> we should fix that
<asac> all *gnome* components should go to -gnome-support
<Ubulette> hmm, install was fine (new ff2 compiled with my nss/nspr, and new nss/nspr installed)
<Ubulette> but run is not fine
<Ubulette> I get a popup
<asac> what kind?
<asac> ./components/libmozgnome.so
<asac> ./components/libnkgnomevfs.so
<Ubulette> could not initialize the browser's security component
<Ubulette> no name
<asac> oh
<Ubulette> well, after that it's okay. no log though
<asac> where does the link in /usr/lib/firefox/ point to?
<asac> (not log) ?
<Ubulette> it's not a link
<asac> lrwxrwxrwx 1 root root     17 Aug 13 08:20 libnspr4.so -> ../libnspr4.so.0d
<asac> lrwxrwxrwx 1 root root     16 Aug 13 08:20 libnss3.so -> ../libnss3.so.0d
<asac> lrwxrwxrwx 1 root root     20 Aug 13 08:20 libnssckbi.so -> ../nss/libnssckbi.so
<asac> lrwxrwxrwx 1 root root     16 Aug 13 08:20 libplc4.so -> ../libplc4.so.0d
<asac> lrwxrwxrwx 1 root root     17 Aug 13 08:20 libplds4.so -> ../libplds4.so.0d
<asac> lrwxrwxrwx 1 root root     18 Aug 13 08:20 libsmime3.so -> ../libsmime3.so.0d
<asac> lrwxrwxrwx 1 root root     20 Aug 13 08:20 libsoftokn3.so -> ../libsoftokn3.so.0d
<asac> lrwxrwxrwx 1 root root     16 Aug 13 08:20 libssl3.so -> ../libssl3.so.0d
<asac> those should be in /usr/lib/firefox/
<asac> do they all point to a proper file?
<asac> actually ... all these are compatibility links
<asac> the only essential is libnssckbi.so -> ../nss/libnssckbi.so
<asac> iirc
<Ubulette> l /usr/lib/firefox/libns*
<Ubulette> lrwxrwxrwx 1 root root 17 2007-08-18 02:26 /usr/lib/firefox/libnspr4.so -> ../libnspr4.so.0d
<Ubulette> lrwxrwxrwx 1 root root 16 2007-08-18 02:26 /usr/lib/firefox/libnss3.so -> ../libnss3.so.0d
<Ubulette> lrwxrwxrwx 1 root root 20 2007-08-18 02:26 /usr/lib/firefox/libnssckbi.so -> ../nss/libnssckbi.so
<asac> and the oders?
<asac> others?
<Ubulette> $ find /usr/lib/nss -ls
<Ubulette> 6441296    4 drwxr-xr-x   2 root     root         4096 Aug 18 02:25 /usr/lib/nss
<Ubulette> 1376261  256 -rw-r--r--   1 root     root       256976 Aug 18 00:43 /usr/lib/nss/libfreebl3.so
<Ubulette> 1376262  296 -rw-r--r--   1 root     root       298872 Aug 18 00:43 /usr/lib/nss/libnssckbi.so
<Ubulette> 1376263    4 -rw-r--r--   1 root     root          476 Aug 18 00:43 /usr/lib/nss/libfreebl3.chk
<asac> does any of the link point into nirvana?
<asac> k
<asac> well strace -f might help then
<asac> otherwise a debug build
<asac> should spit out assertions (hopefully)
<Ubulette> http://pastebin.mozilla.org/185859
<Ubulette> http://kb.mozillazine.org/Could_not_initialize_the_browser_security_component
<Ubulette> no ssl I guess
<Ubulette> yep, cant go to lp
<Ubulette> SSL has been disabled.
<Ubulette> damn
<asac> hmmm .. thats strange ... either its the patch you modified ... or something else ;)
<Ubulette> yet firefox-bin loaded /usr/lib/libssl3.so.0d
<asac> if you just upgrade the nss/nspr binaries and using the old firefox does it work?
<asac> yes ... there are plenty of components that could lead to this
<Ubulette> trying... I keep my nss/nspr and apt-get install --reinstall ff2
<asac> yes
<Ubulette> nope, same thing
<asac> ok
<asac> try
<asac> NSPR_LOG_MODULES=all:5 firefox
<asac> and see if you get any output
<asac> you can also set NSPR_LOG_FILE=/tmp/log
<asac> or something
<asac> have you tried with an existing or clean profile?
<Ubulette> nothing interesting with NSPR_LOG_MODULES=all:5
<Ubulette> lol
<Ubulette> -1222121792[805d548] :   GET /update/VersionCheck.php?reqVersion=1&id=ErrorZillaMod@jaybaldwin&version=0.2&maxAppVersion=2.0.0.*&status=userEnabled&appID={ec8030f7-c20a-464f-9b0e-13a3a9e97384}&appVersion=2.0.0.6&appOS=Linux&appABI=x86-gcc3 HTTP/1.1
<Ubulette> thought it was disabled
<asac> no thats the extension auto-update
<Ubulette> oh, it's an addons
<asac> which is enabled
<asac> we only disable app update
<asac> right
<asac> packaged extensions disable auto update in a different way
<asac> e.g. by a flag in install.rdf
<asac> though i think mozilla could as well check if it has write permissions and don't ask for updates if it doesn't have them to the location the extension is installe
<asac> d
<asac> but install.rdf flag is important ... because users will otherwise run as root and trash their packaged extensions :)
<Ubulette> -1225819248[812ceb0] : nsHttpConnection::OnSocketWritable [this=b6502d48] 
<Ubulette> -1225819248[812ceb0] :   writing transaction request stream
<Ubulette> -1225819248[812ceb0] : nsSocketOutputStream::Write [this=b6503df8 count=691] 
<Ubulette> -1225819248[812ceb0] :   calling PR_Write [count=691] 
<Ubulette> -1225819248[812ceb0] :   PR_Write returned [n=-1] 
<Ubulette> -1225819248[812ceb0] : ErrorAccordingToNSPR [in=-12268 out=80004005] 
<Ubulette> -1225819248[812ceb0] : nsSocketTransport::OnMsgOutputClosed [this=b6503cf8 reason=80004005] 
<Ubulette> -1225819248[812ceb0] :   ReadSegments returned [rv=0 read=0 sock-cond=80004005] 
<Ubulette> but that happens after the popup
<asac> hmm
<asac> welll ... either we need a debug build then or directly try to build paradiso against this
<Ubulette> no problem from missing or misplaced files at all
<asac> but i have the feeling that paradiso will have the same isseus
<asac> Ubulette: please remove the .chk files manually
<asac> and see if that helps
<asac> e.g. just remove them from your installed binaries ;)
<asac> rm /usr/lib/nss/*.chk /usr/lib/firefox/*.chk
<Ubulette> 80004005 = NS_ERROR_FAILURE
<asac> that kills everything?
<Ubulette> which means nothing as it's the default error message
<Ubulette> nono, i was reading the code
<asac> ah
<asac> have you tried removing the sign files?
<Ubulette> no chk in /usr/lib/firefox/
<asac> yes ... i expected that
<asac> but in nss
<Ubulette> one
<asac> (just wasn't sure)
<asac> one?
<asac> thats strange
<asac> there should be two
<asac> at least from the error we had
<asac> it signed two files and the second failed iirc
<asac> anyway ... remove that
<Ubulette> ./debian/libnss3-0d/usr/lib/nss/libfreebl3.chk
<Ubulette> ./debian/libnss3-0d/usr/lib/libsoftokn3.0d.chk
<asac> oh right
<asac> yes
<asac> remove them both
<Ubulette> no change
<asac> cool i think trackerd has finished :)
<asac> silence in my room :)
<asac> Ubulette: how does a debdiff look like?
<asac> e.g. new libnss*deb vs. old libnss*deb ?
<asac> i think i will go to bed now ... will branch your nss/nspr branches and see if i can find anything obvious
<Ubulette> $ debdiff /var/cache/apt/archives/libnss3-0d_3.11.5-3_i386.deb /chroots/gutsy-i386-20070812-1-firefox2/src/libnss3-0d_3.12.0~alpha1b-0ubuntu1_i386.deb
<Ubulette> File lists identical (after any substitutions)
<Ubulette> Control files: lines which differ (wdiff format)
<Ubulette> ------------------------------------------------
<Ubulette> Depends: libc6 (>= [-2.5-5),-]  {+2.6-1),+} libnspr4-0d (>= [-1.8.0.10)-]  {+1.8.0.10), libsqlite3-0 (>= 3.4.1)+}
<Ubulette> Installed-Size: [-1648-]  {+2688+}
<Ubulette> Maintainer: [-Ubuntu Core Developers <ubuntu-devel-discuss@lists.ubuntu.com>-] 
<Ubulette> [-Original-Maintainer:-]  Maintainers of Mozilla-related packages <pkg-mozilla-maintainers@lists.alioth.debian.org>
<Ubulette> Source: [-nss-]  {+nss-trunk+}
<Ubulette> Version: [-3.11.5-3-]  {+3.12.0~alpha1b-0ubuntu1+}
<asac> otherwise we should just try to build paradiso i think
<asac> that looks (suspicious) good :)
<asac> why does nss use libsqlite?
<Ubulette> no idea
<asac> thats strange ... are there cvs checkout targets in rules? or how do i get the orig?
<Ubulette> oh, maybe nspr was compiled with the wrong nss
<Ubulette> debdiff /var/cache/apt/archives/libnspr4-0d_4.6.6-3_i386.deb  /chroots/gutsy-i386-20070812-1-firefox2/src/libnspr4-0d_4.7.0~cvs20070713-0ubuntu1_i386.deb
<Ubulette> File lists identical (after any substitutions)
<Ubulette> Control files: lines which differ (wdiff format)
<Ubulette> ------------------------------------------------
<Ubulette> Depends: libc6 (>= [-2.5-5)-]  {+2.6-1)+}
<Ubulette> Installed-Size: [-300-]  {+304+}
<Ubulette> Maintainer: [-Ubuntu Core Developers <ubuntu-devel-discuss@lists.ubuntu.com>-] 
<Ubulette> [-Original-Maintainer:-]  Maintainers of Mozilla-related packages <pkg-mozilla-maintainers@lists.alioth.debian.org>
<Ubulette> Source: [-nspr-]  {+nspr-trunk+}
<Ubulette> Version: [-4.6.6-3-]  {+4.7.0~cvs20070713-0ubuntu1+}
<asac> Ubulette: no
<Ubulette> hm, no, that's the other way around
<asac> nspr doesn't depend on nss
<asac> but in the end it shouldn't really matter
<asac> upstream claims that they haven't broken ABI for 5 years or so
<asac> (which is not exactly true) ... but thats there policy
<asac> nss devs even force firefox to switch nss branches for a stable firefox branch because they are not willing to maintain multiple branches
<Ubulette> maybe Ive missed a (new) file
<asac> that might be the case
<asac> however ... nss and nspr should be really stable
<asac> and i think that nss and nspr packages don't pick files ... do they?
<asac> oh
<asac> they really pick them
<Ubulette> yet, there are plenty of warning during compilation, unused variables and trivial things like that
<asac> compare the list of debian/... result with what is in packag ehten
<asac> yeah ... but thats normal
<Ubulette> if it was that stable, that should have been fixed long ago, it's just dirty
<asac> they are probably just not used because of arch dependent preprocessor sections or something like that
<Ubulette> btw, I now rsync my sources there:  http://www.sofaraway.org/ubuntu/tarballs/
<Ubulette> in case you need them
<asac> its definitly stable from an abi perspective ... e.g. you could just drop in 1.8 nss libs in a firefox 1.0 (gecko 1.7) tree ... last time all this came up on security list they even claimed that you can drop them in 1.5 gecko or even older ones ;)
<asac> yes thanks... will pick them tomorrow
<asac> added to my tomboy notes ;)
<Ubulette> nspr seems to match its debian/tmp
<Ubulette> nss too
<Ubulette> well, give it a try tomorrow if you can.
<Jazzva> Evening :)...
<Ubulette> Jazzva, how were the beers ?
<Ubulette> and the girls ?
<Jazzva> Lol
<Jazzva> Beers - fine... (I'm not a big fan)
<Jazzva> Girls... naah. I'm in a relationship already :).
<Jazzva> It was good...
<Ubulette> yea me too but good company is always nice
<Jazzva> That's what friends are for ;).
<Jazzva> How are the things going in here?
<Ubulette> fine
<Ubulette> but my nss is not working so well
<Jazzva> Oh... any progress?
<Jazzva> BTW, asac, have you took a look at other possible license issues?
<Ubulette> i'm done with all the packaging but one has a problem somewhere
<Jazzva> (that's if you're online :))
<asac> packaged and all ... but not working with ffox 2... which might happen ... but shouldn't
<asac> Ubulette: who knows :)
<asac> Jazzva: well ... not really :)
<Jazzva> asac: Ok :)... I haven't sent that e-mail too...
<Jazzva> asac: Probably will now
<asac> Jazzva: well we should really fix the build system
<Jazzva> asac: Shouldn't we just ask it upstream?
<Jazzva> asac: To fix it, and then publish the new version?
<Jazzva> asac: Or we are allowed to change code? :)
<asac> yes ... lets wait for his answer ... if he fixes it he will probably cooperate on anything else that might pop up
<asac> Jazzva: if we are not allowed then its definitly not free :)
<Jazzva> ...Umm, her asnwer :).
<asac> (i mean the rest)
<Jazzva> asac: I meant on "only play with stuff in debian/" policy :)...
<Jazzva> Don
<Jazzva> Don't change the original tarball, the original source and that stuff....
<asac> ah
<asac> well
<asac> its ok to strip non-free parts
<Jazzva> Oh, cool :).
<asac> sanitizing tarballs
<asac> if they become free that way
<asac> its done in multiple places
<Jazzva> I've noticed in games :)...
<asac> e.g. drop documentation ... artwork ... binaries without source
<Jazzva> blablagame and blablagame-data usually...
<asac> people put all kind of crap into source tarballs ;)
<Jazzva> BTW, I was thinking about something (this is probably unrelated to this)... Is there a video-converter with GUI?
<asac> no idea :)
<Jazzva> For, let's say... flv to mpeg or whatever :). My sister needs it and I've done the search, but found nothing... So I was thinking of making front-end to some CLI converter (which I found)... but wouldn't do it if there already is one... That's why I asked :)
<Jazzva> Ok :)
<asac> well ... if there are any, my guess is that they suck
<Ubulette> this should be pretty common already
<asac> main problem is that we don't have encoders
<asac> for various formats (iirc)
<Jazzva> Well, there is ffmpeg (but I'm not sure if it's in multiverse)
<asac> encoding ogg should be possible though
<asac> its carefully stripped
<asac> decoders are there ... but lots of encoders dropped
<Jazzva> What do you mean dropped? *unsure*
<asac> stripped from source tarball ;)
<Jazzva> Oh, that :)...
<Jazzva> damn...
<asac> well ... decode from something and encode to .ogg
<asac> maybe your dvd player can even play that :)
<Jazzva> That sounds reasonable :)...
<Jazzva> And, by that, I guess it would help on making people use open formats :)
<asac> you can add more options ... but they won't be available out-of-the-box
<asac> sure
<asac> if it really rocks you might help improve the world
<asac> though people using linux are probably not those you have to convince ;)
<Jazzva> It will probably suck in the start :D... and maybe get somewhat-useful one day :)
<Jazzva> True...
<asac> and to convince windowish users that thing really has to rock the universe :)
<Ubulette> many people use mencoder (from mplayer project) or transcode
<Ubulette> tons of gui for those two
<Ubulette> but often shipped with stolen/hacked binary codecs
<asac> asac@hector:~$ apt-cache search mencoder
<asac> acidrip - ripping and encoding DVD tool using mplayer and mencoder
<asac> devede - Video DVD creator
<asac> iriverter - converts video for use on various multimedia players.
<asac> mencoder - MPlayer's Movie Encoder
<asac> mplayer-doc - The Ultimate Movie Player For Linux (Documentation)
<asac> no idea if any of those is a gui tool
<Jazzva> I'll check...
<Jazzva> Well, I think iriverter has GUI...
<Jazzva> Ok... smoke time...
<Ubulette> asac, NSSInitProblem=Could not initialize the browser's security component
<asac> http://iriverter.sourceforge.net/screenshots.shtml
<asac> where is that?
<Ubulette> gp sources
<asac> or better yet ... where is that used?
<asac> path?
<asac> or filename ;)
<Ubulette> mozilla/security/manager/locales/en-US/chrome/pipnss/pipnss.properties for the text
<asac> ok sounds reasonable
<Ubulette> mozilla/security/manager/ssl/src/nsNSSComponent.cpp
<asac> damn ... i have shut down my trackerd box :)
<Ubulette> called from...
<Ubulette> ... nsNSSComponent::ShowAlert()
<asac> http://lxr.mozilla.org/seamonkey/source/security/manager/ssl/src/nsNSSComponent.cpp#2073
<Ubulette> damn
<asac> where is that?
<Ubulette> could be everywhere
<Ubulette> mozilla/security/manager/ssl/src/nsNSSComponent.cpp
<Ubulette> yep, the same
<asac> well not so many places
<asac> http://lxr.mozilla.org/seamonkey/ident?i=ShowAlert
<Ubulette> ai_nss_init_problem is the flag
<asac> but you should see log for instance:
<asac> PR_LOG(gPIPNSSLog, PR_LOG_DEBUG, ("NSS problem, trying to bring up GUI error message\n"));
<Ubulette> ./build-tree/mozilla/security/manager/ssl/src/nsNSSComponent.cpp:      ShowAlert(ai_nss_init_problem);
<asac> if you can provide links from that page :)
<asac> in http://lxr.mozilla.org/seamonkey/source/security/manager/ssl/src/nsNSSComponent.cpp#2073
<asac> i only see
<asac> NSSInitProblemX
<asac> wasn't the string without X ?
<Ubulette> oh, I'm in GP, not FF2 :P
<asac> i am on trunk
<asac> well buts that apparently all we have
<Ubulette> how can I see PR_LOG_DEBUG ?
<asac> Ubulette: do you see the PR_LOG ?
<asac> Ubulette: you already tried
<asac> all:5 will show you all
<asac> otherwise try just
<asac> gPIPNSS:5
<asac> DEBUG == 4
<Ubulette> I'm not seeing any "can not init"
<Ubulette> it's definitely in nsNSSComponent::InitializeNSS()
<asac> NSS Initialization beginning ??
<Ubulette> hmm, that's where the popup is started, no ?
<asac> or at least:
<asac> PR_LOG(gPIPNSSLog, PR_LOG_DEBUG, ("nsNSSComponent::InitializeNSS\n"));
<asac> do you see any of those?
<Ubulette> not with the cmd you gave me earlier
<Ubulette> that's why I asked how to match PR_LOG_DEBUG
<asac> yeah now i know i think
<asac> sorry
<asac> i think they are compiled out in your build
<Ubulette> ?
<Ubulette> i read: "To enable NSPR logging and/or the debugging aids in your application, compile using the NSPR debug build headers and runtime. Set one of the compile-time defines when you build your application.  "
<Ubulette> doesn't make sens to me
<Ubulette> e
<asac> well firefox does that
<asac> but i think nss doesn't do that :)
<asac> #else /* (defined(DEBUG) || defined(FORCE_PR_LOG)) && !defined(WIN16) */
<asac> #undef PR_LOGGING
<Ubulette> ff is the caller, should work
<asac> #define PR_LOG_TEST(module,level) 0
<asac> #define PR_LOG(module,level,args)
<asac> no
<asac> its compile time
<asac> if you would build without system nss you would see it
<asac> but you don't set that in rules
<Ubulette> I'm reading the code firing the ui, it's ff
<asac> oh :)
<Ubulette> calling nss stuff
<asac> yeah right
<Ubulette> even if nss is silent, ff should log
<asac> if you have the build tree still on your hard disk
<asac> start from dist/bin
<asac> ./firefox -g
<asac> then set breakpoint
<asac> and see
<asac> if that code is actually run
<asac> if you turn on log do you see at least this:
<asac> -1865841584[603a20] : Loaded library /usr/lib/firefox-granparadiso/libnssdbm3.so
<Ubulette> i do
<asac> (load lib)
<asac> -1865841584[603a20] : Loaded library /usr/lib/firefox-granparadiso/libfreebl3.so
<asac> (load lib)
<asac> -1865841584[603a20] : Loaded library /usr/lib/firefox-granparadiso/libnssckbi.so (load lib)
<asac> of course for firefox 2
<Ubulette> hmm, breakpoint in the beast
<asac> just say sourcefile.cpp:line
<asac> that usually works
<Ubulette> hmm
<Ubulette> (gdb) b nsNSSComponent.cpp:2712
<Ubulette> No source file named nsNSSComponent.cpp.
<Ubulette> Make breakpoint pending on future shared library load? (y or [n] )
<asac> yea
<asac> that should work
<asac> set a few more in that component
<asac> and maybe somewhere else
<asac> (what you see in log)
<asac> :)
<Ubulette> lol, should be nsNSSComponent.cpp:1333
<Ubulette> not catched
<asac> yeah ... try to break in another component so you can be sure that it actually breakls
<asac> for me it worked pretty well
<asac>  ... last time i tried
<asac> Ubulette: if you see the dialog
<asac> hit ctrl-z in gdb
<asac> and then look where you are
<asac> and if you have symbols for the top of the stack
<asac> and can do list
<asac> at least some thread should be in that code i guess
<Ubulette> #19 0xb5d4e3e3 in nsPromptService::Alert (this=0x8bc3e70, parent=0x0, dialogTitle=0x899feb8, text=0x8bde150) at nsPromptService.cpp:132
<Ubulette> #20 0xb5d4701d in nsPrompt::Alert (this=0x8bc3e40, dialogTitle=0x0, text=0x8bde150) at nsPrompt.cpp:230
<Ubulette> #21 0xb44b6dc1 in nsNSSComponent::ShowAlert (this=0x8bc36f8, ai=nsNSSComponent::ai_nss_init_problem) at nsNSSComponent.cpp:2036
<Ubulette> #22 0xb44bd0c0 in nsNSSComponent::InitializeNSS (this=0x8bc36f8, showWarningBox=1) at nsNSSComponent.cpp:1519
<Ubulette> #23 0xb44bd8d4 in nsNSSComponent::Init (this=0x8bc36f8) at nsNSSComponent.cpp:1601
<Ubulette> #24 0xb44c409a in nsNSSComponentConstructor (aOuter=0x0, aIID=@0xb5e8b2c4, aResult=0xbfb72848) at nsNSSModule.cpp:159
<Ubulette> #25 0xb7de8ffe in nsGenericFactory::CreateInstance (this=0x8947670, aOuter=0x0, aIID=@0xb5e8b2c4, aResult=0xbfb72848) at nsGenericFactory.cpp:79
<Ubulette> #26 0xb7e2cda4 in nsComponentManagerImpl::CreateInstanceByContractID (this=0x809e078, aContractID=0xb5e8af4c "@mozilla.org/psm;1", aDelegate=0x0, aIID=@0xb5e8b2c4, aResult=0xbfb72848) at nsComponentManager.cpp:1981
<asac> and breaking here:
<asac> nsNSSComponent.cpp:2036
<asac> doesn't work?
<Ubulette> woo 90 levels in the stack :)
<Ubulette> Breakpoint 4, nsNSSComponent::InitializeNSS (this=0x8bbdb58, showWarningBox=1) at nsNSSComponent.cpp:1519
<Ubulette> 1519    nsNSSComponent.cpp: No such file or directory.
<Ubulette> just above
<asac> so it works?
<Ubulette> (too bad the sources are misplaced)
<asac> are they?
<asac> hmm
<asac> for me it worked pretty well last time i tried
<Ubulette> (gdb) p which_nss_problem
<Ubulette> $1 = nsNSSComponent::problem_none
<asac> can you see the sources of other elements of the stack?
<asac> e.g. in other components ?
<Ubulette> nothing from that component at least
<asac>  SECStatus init_rv = ::NSS_InitReadWrite(profileStr.get());
<Ubulette> but I have it in another term
<asac> if fail then we get that
<asac> oh wrong :)
<asac> too tired ;)
<asac> hmm
<asac> intersting
<Ubulette> well, if which_nss_problem = problem_none, we should not be there
<asac> what is supress_warning_preference ?
<Ubulette> No symbol "supress_warning_preference" in current context.
<asac> rv = mPrefBranch->GetBoolPref("security.suppress_nss_rw_impossible_warning", &supress_warning_preference);
<Ubulette> (gdb) p mNSSInitialized
<Ubulette> $3 = 0
<asac> thats strange :)
<asac> set that to true
<asac> ;)
<Ubulette> lol
<asac> why do we want to suppress that?
<Ubulette> no
<Ubulette> read
<asac> ah
<asac> is 1519 the real line?
<Ubulette> in ff2, yes
<Ubulette>     // We might want to use different messages, depending on what failed.
<Ubulette>     // For now, let's use the same message.
<Ubulette>     if (showWarningBox) {
<Ubulette>       ShowAlert(ai_nss_init_problem);
<Ubulette>     }
<Ubulette> (gdb) p ai_nss_init_problem
<Ubulette> $4 = nsNSSComponent::ai_nss_init_problem
<asac> ok so can we rule out that
<asac>  SECStatus init_rv = ::NSS_InitReadWrite(profileStr.get());
<asac> fails?
<asac> e.g. thats the only place that can fail?
<asac> i don't see anything below that line that could change which_nss_problem
<asac> ok ... this is initreadwrite:
<asac> http://lxr.mozilla.org/seamonkey/source/security/nss/lib/nss/nssinit.c#410
<Ubulette>     rv = NS_GetSpecialDirectory(NS_APP_USER_PROFILE_50_DIR,
<Ubulette>                                 getter_AddRefs(profilePath));
<Ubulette> (gdb) p rv
<Ubulette> $6 = 0
<asac> well that should work
<asac> yes thats SUCCESS IIRC
<Ubulette>     rv = profilePath->GetNativePath(profileStr);
<Ubulette> (just showing were i am)
<asac> that will definitly work as well
<asac> otherwise nothing would work
<Ubulette>     rv = mPrefBranch->GetBoolPref("security.suppress_nss_rw_impossible_warning", &supress_warning_preference);
<Ubulette> => rv = 0
<Ubulette>     ConfigureInternalPKCS11Token();
<asac> have you taken a look at http://lxr.mozilla.org/seamonkey/source/security/nss/lib/nss/nssinit.c#410 ?
<asac> you should definitly break in that function
<asac> and see what breaks
<asac> because in the branch that you are atm ... it already has failed!
<Ubulette>     SECStatus init_rv = ::NSS_InitReadWrite(profileStr.get());
<asac> yeahg ... that fails
<asac> step in
<Ubulette> it goes to NSS_NoDB_Init()
<asac> bt?
<asac> from where?
<Ubulette> (gdb) bt
<Ubulette> #0  nsNSSComponent::InitializeNSS (this=0x8b7b3e0, showWarningBox=1) at ../../../../dist/include/xpcom/nsCOMPtr.h:542
<Ubulette> #1  0xb45638d4 in nsNSSComponent::Init (this=0x8b7b3e0) at nsNSSComponent.cpp:1601
<Ubulette> #2  0xb456a09a in nsNSSComponentConstructor (aOuter=0x0, aIID=@0xb5f342c4, aResult=0xbffe74c8) at nsNSSModule.cpp:159
<Ubulette> #3  0xb7e91ffe in nsGenericFactory::CreateInstance (this=0x88ff318, aOuter=0x0, aIID=@0xb5f342c4, aResult=0xbffe74c8) at nsGenericFactory.cpp:79
<Ubulette> #4  0xb7ed5da4 in nsComponentManagerImpl::CreateInstanceByContractID (this=0x809e078, aContractID=0xb5f33f4c "@mozilla.org/psm;1", aDelegate=0x0, aIID=@0xb5f342c4, aResult=0xbffe74c8) at nsComponentManager.cpp:1981
<asac> no ... please step into NSS_NoDB_Init
<Ubulette> lost
<asac> Ubulette: http://lxr.mozilla.org/seamonkey/source/security/nss/lib/nss/nssinit.c#541
<asac> thats InitReadWrite
<asac> from there it goes in http://lxr.mozilla.org/seamonkey/source/security/nss/lib/nss/nssinit.c#410
<asac> my guess is that it fails either at:
<asac> http://lxr.mozilla.org/seamonkey/source/security/nss/lib/nss/nssinit.c#486
<asac> (load sec module)
<asac> well not either ... most likely there
<Jazzva> I'm off for today... see you later :)
<Jazzva> Have fun ;)...
<asac> i am gone now too
<Ubulette> yep, me too. I'll start from there tomorrow
<asac> yeah ... now its really late ... so time tomorrow is scarce ... anyway ... will get nspr/nss build so i can at least test as well
<asac> damn ... g'night
<Ubulette> 'night
* Starting logfile irclogs/ubuntu-mozillateam.log
<Jazzva> Hello...
<Assid> heya
<Jazzva> Hello...
<Assid> is there an issue with the release in gutsy?
<Assid> it kept crashing on me
<Jazzva> Hmm, I'm not sure if I could really help you, but I can try. So far, I don't know of that issue... Can you tell me what do you do when it crashes?
<Assid> well most of it was due to jumping between windows..  (alt tab)
<Assid> i had to fill in a form with the conternts i got from email.. so i had to jump backand forth alot..  next thing i know .. firefox wasnt there
<Assid> gutsy crash manager did catch it a few times.. a few it didnt
<Jazzva> Hm... I'll give it a try... Maybe it would be better to wait for someone with more expirience to show up.
<Assid> im not able to replicate it all the time.. so im not sure whats happening really
<Jazzva> Me neither...
<Ubulette_> hi
<Jazzva|away> asac: Jim Campbell sent another e-mail about ubufox failing to build in Xubuntu. What should we answer to him? That it's failing because apturl is not in main? But, then again, it builds in Ubuntu...
<Jazzva|away> asac: I've sent him a reply... You'll see it in your inbox.
<Ubulette> asac, I've pushed trunk 3.0~cvs20070818
<asac> hi
<asac> sorry ... i am pretty busted today
<asac> e.g. hang-over like ;)
<Ubulette> not enough sleep maybe
<asac> yeah ... maybe throughout the last weeks ;)
<asac> Jazzva|away: i think you answered right
<asac> Jazzva|away: i will check with release manager on monday
<Ubulette> asac, Jazzva|away http://www.sofaraway.org/ubuntu/tmp/trunk-plugins.png
<Ubulette> that's with today's trunk
<Jazzva> Back for half an hour... hour... something like that :)
<Jazzva> Ubulette, looks good :).
<asac_> wow my connection sucks today
<asac_> 4-5th time already
<Ubulette> asac, if you missed it: http://www.sofaraway.org/ubuntu/tmp/trunk-plugins.png
<Jazzva> asac, I hope mine will work ok today :)... Upgrading to Gutsy...
<asac_> thats cool
<asac_> Ubulette: when did that land? or did we miss a compiler switch?
<Ubulette> wasn't there 20070813 unless I missed it
<asac_> Default Plugin? is that libnullplugin.so ?
<Ubulette> yep
<asac_> what happens if you disable a plugin? is there some flag added to pluginreg.dat in the profile?
<Ubulette> lol, it does nothing
<Ubulette> it's marked disabled, if I restart, it's back enabled
<asac_> hmm ... most likely because its incapable of dealing with globally installed plugins
<asac_> if no write permissions ;)
<hjmf> asac_: hi, bug 133344
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 133344 in helix-player "added Xb-Npp-xxx tags accordingly to "firefox distro add-on suport" spec" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/133344
<hjmf> asac: I've planned the next week to end this plugin stuff :)
<asac_> hjmf: great ;)
<hjmf> I'll keep you informed :)
<asac_> sure
<asac_> is it hot in valencia atm ?
<hjmf> damn hot yeah ;)
<asac_> oh i envy you ;)
<hjmf> you wouldn't say that if you were here :D
<hjmf> it's really hot and wet
<asac> well ... maybe :)
<asac> high humidity?
<hjmf> yep
<asac> i always thought that spain has no tropical climate ... did it rain yesterday?
<hjmf> I live near the see and this is always high humidity
<hjmf> though no rain in most part of the summer
<hjmf> s/see/sea
<asac> then humidity is probably not really high :)
<asac> i have been in egypt at the red-sea ... there was no humidity because of the sea
<asac> it must be something else for you :)
<asac> maybe your wind blows from north and you get that soaked air from here ;)
<asac>  61%
<hjmf> the fact is that I'm damn sweat atm :)
<asac> Humidity:  61%
<asac> yeah
<asac> looks like tomorrow it might rain for you
<hjmf> hopefully
<asac> probably the reason why its humid now
<hjmf> I love winters (soft winters like the ones we have here)
<hjmf> ... not those you might have there in germany
<asac> in sevilla its 11 degree warmer atm :)
<asac> according to this site you have 27 ... they have 38 :)
<hjmf> poor of them
<asac> yeah thats too hot
<Ubulette> is tabmix plus addon already packaged ?
<hjmf> maybe it's my mind
* hjmf hates summer time
<hjmf> :D
<asac> take a bath :)
<asac> Ubulette: i don't think so
<asac> ... but not sure
<hjmf> too late to go to the beach, maybe tomorrow sunday :D
<asac> take me with you :(
<asac> Ubulette: usually we don't want extensions in the archive if they don't have native components
<asac> because it just sucks maintainence time ... without a real benefit imo
<Ubulette> ok, fair enough :)
<asac> which doesn't mean that one is not allowed to maintain them
<asac> it is just that there are so many and that addons.mozilla.org already does a good job imo
<Ubulette> what about the choice "adblock" vs "adblock plus" ?
<asac> is adblock in the archive?
<asac> oh i see
<Ubulette> i saw it while testing ubufox
<asac> well ... personally i won't package extensions ... though now that we have the "ubuntu extensions" link we might want a few more
<Jazzva> asac: I could give it a try :)... (and learn something new :P)
<asac> first we should find out which the most popular ones are
<asac> or we try to package everything on addons.mozilla.org that has a free-license
<Jazzva> Well, we could find that out on mozilla.org...
<asac> semi-automatically
<Jazzva> Well, I won't be available to do anything that requires downloading... Need to download 1400 MB of packages...
<asac> note that there are lots of addons.mozilla.org whose license is not free
<asac> hehe
<Jazzva> Not funny when you're on 256kbps connection :)...
<asac> you are?
<Jazzva> yep...
<asac> maybe look here first:
<asac> https://addons.mozilla.org/en-US/firefox/recommended
<Jazzva> asac: Well, that's something I had in mind when you said to package the popular addons
<asac> we should definitly look into allpeers
<asac> it has a bunch of native components and an ubuntu package would stop crashes for users of it
<asac> afaik they freed their code completely a few month ago
<asac> i am not sure if recommended means populare
<asac> maybe fore some
<asac> but maybe some pay money or cooperate with mofo to get in that list?
<asac> (no idea ... just an idea)
<Ubulette> guess it's based on number of dls
<asac> maybe
<asac> but actually i think that would be "mostpopular" ... and not "recommended"
<asac> recommended sounds like its an editor that assembles this list
<Jazzva> Well, gotta go now... study time.
<asac> i will ask my moco contact what they do
<asac> sure
<Jazzva> See you in a few hours...
<asac> cu
<Jazzva|away> Have fun :_)
<Jazzva|away> :)
<gnomefreak> brb
<asac> ola gnomefreak
<gnomefreak> hows everything going?
<Ubulette> hi
<Ubulette> feel better ?
<hjmf> asac: I've filed these bug reports
<hjmf> helix-player bug #133344
<hjmf> mozplugger bug #133350
<hjmf> classpath (gcjwebplugin) bug #133360
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 133344 in helix-player "added Xb-Npp-xxx tags accordingly to "firefox distro add-on suport" spec" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/133344
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 133350 in mozplugger "added Xb-Npp-xxx tags accordingly to "firefox distro add-on suport" spec" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/133350
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 133360 in classpath "added Xb-Npp-xxx tags accordingly to "firefox distro add-on suport" spec" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/133360
<hjmf> I'm off for a walk ;)
<hjmf> gnomefreak: take care :)
<gnomefreak> you too
<asac_> gnomefreak:
<asac_> 20:14 < asac> fine :) ... except that i am busted
<asac_> 20:14 < asac> and probably offline again :(
<asac_> 20:14 < asac> sucky connection
<asac_> 20:14 < asac> am i still here?
<gnomefreak> yes you are here now
<gnomefreak> i didnt see that before now so you werent here i think
<asac_> well not for long
<asac_> my connection already has hickups again
<asac_> i will try reset modem
<gnomefreak> k
<asac_> definitly not
<asac_> i have to reboot my gateway anyway because apparently debian has rolled ou t a new kernel
<gnomefreak> ill be here a bit
<asac_> i just want to get those last bits so i can reset my modem while rebooting :(
<asac_> but appears to be impossible ... my download stream gets stuck after a few seconds all the time
<asac_> yeah cool
<asac_> ok i think 20 minutes or so
<asac_> for reboot and getting modem in proper state again :)
<gnomefreak> mozilla 259199
<ubotu> Mozilla bug 259199 in General "Tooltips don't work in the sidebar" [Normal,New]  http://bugzilla.mozilla.org/show_bug.cgi?id=259199
<Ubulette> asac, wow, is that the time you need to reboot ?
<asac> no
<asac> to get a new connection :)
<asac> apparently it was not my modem ... but my provider
<asac> so resetting my modem didn't help, but worsened the situation
<Ubulette> gnomefreak, if you feel like it, there's some trunk-mt tree updates pending :)
<asac> Ubulette: did i push already
<asac> ?
<Ubulette> trunk ?
<asac> y
<asac> i mean to mt branch
<gnomefreak> asac: if you have flash installed and install gnash since one doesnt remove the other is it expected to use flashplugin.so instead of gnash?
<Ubulette> trunk mt is at #50, mine is at #56
<gnomefreak> Ubulette: im not working until i get home tomorrow/mondayish ;) just going through email
<Ubulette> gnomefreak, ok, np
<gnomefreak> asac: for more info see bug 133197
<asac> is lp down?
<gnomefreak> nope
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 133197 in gnash "mozilla-plugin-gnash is broken" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/133197
<gnomefreak> maybe?
<gnomefreak> nope
<asac> https://code.launchpad.net/firefox
<asac> that doesn't open for me
<asac> but maybe i am already at the boarder of going down
<Ubulette> works fine here
<gnomefreak> works here as well
<gnomefreak> Ubulette: can you test bug 132938 on latest trunk build to see if they implemented it in thier
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 132938 in firefox "tooltips dont work in sidebar" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/132938
<asac> no matter what i cannot get any data from launchpad atm
<asac> so i am more or less paralized :)
<Ubulette> asac, file a bug on lp, (lol, just kidding)
<asac> i better get a bomb and dump it to my telco headquaters
<asac>  \o/
<asac> i can connect
<asac> - debian/rules: drop --disable-airbag, add --disable-crashreporter ?
<Ubulette> asac, weren't you supposed to push gp yesterday ?
<asac> yes i think it was the same
<Ubulette> they renamed that knob
<asac> i didn't get the data
<Ubulette> ?
<asac> Ubulette: it is pushed
<asac> new new revisions
<asac> its already at 60
<Ubulette> the branch maybe. thought you said push to build yesterday
<asac> ah
<asac> Ubulette: can we do something about dom inspector this upload ... or next one?
<Ubulette> btw, any way to build trunk but not publish it ? (just to see if the other platforms are still ftbs compared to gp a7)
<Ubulette> what's the problem with dom inspector ? (i'm not using it)
<asac> we have to setup a ppa
<Ubulette> what's a ppa ?
<asac> remind me tomorrow and i will sort that out
<asac> personal package archive
<asac> something new in launchpad
<asac> you can upload and get buildd
<asac> but its your private archive
<asac> its as simple as using bzr
<asac> we should get a ppa for mozillateam
<asac> or more than one
<Ubulette> oh, I've wanting that for a while, read a spec a while ago but never heard of anything since
<asac> its available since some time ... but still in beta ... so its hidden and you have to ask to get one setup
<asac> but iirc it should come on next lp update
<asac> but then they already said that for the last update :)
<Ubulette> https://blueprints.launchpad.net/soyuz/+spec/personal-package-archives
<asac> yes
<asac> thats it
<asac> I will try to get one tomorrow when our soyuz guy is on duty again :)
<asac> aeh monday
<gnomefreak> that would be nice
<asac> gnomefreak: we should move the mt archive into ppa's
<asac> don't you think?
* gnomefreak checking updates to trunk before shutting this down for a few days
<gnomefreak> asac: yes very much so
<asac> good
<asac> i am not sure if there will be ppa per team ... but i hope so
<gnomefreak> ppa builds it we know if it will be good or not
<asac> yeah
<gnomefreak> than no issues when built on farm
<asac> and we don't need to manually update Release et al
<gnomefreak> sounds good to me
<asac> Ubulette: uploaded
<Ubulette> thx
<asac> and bzr branch updated to rev 61
* gnomefreak chacking iceape bzr atm to see if everything is up to date and i will push patch if needed
<gnomefreak> hey last hour or two i will have online until late sunday night monday morning ish
<gnomefreak> ummm
<gnomefreak> firefox-trunk (2.99+2cvs20070703-0ubuntu0) feisty; urgency=low??????
<gnomefreak> oh wait you have been working with gp not trunk?
<asac> gnomefreak: the orig for iceape is unmodified debian one, right?
<asac> gnomefreak: no
<asac> trunk branch in mozillateam
<asac> and ubulette is even further ahead
<gnomefreak> oh thats right i was merging into mine
<asac> i wanted to pull ubulettes changes and push them to mt
<gnomefreak> asac: the orig that i built was from upstream tarball
<gnomefreak> for iceape
<gnomefreak> it was easier at that time
<asac> ok
<asac> we should use debians
<asac> i will just replace it and then see if build works
<Ubulette> gnomefreak, my tarballs are there: http://www.sofaraway.org/ubuntu/tarballs/
<asac> are you sure you still did that for 1.1.4?
<gnomefreak> asac: positive
<asac> gnomefreak: can you attend on monday (see topic)
<asac> ?
<asac> i am unsure if we have the meeting room though
<gnomefreak> yes shouldnt be an issue did anyone ask to put it on fridge?
<asac> i think freddy messed something up ... at least he dropped a note like that
<asac> i think freddy ... but i remember that he stated something has gone wrong
<asac> don't know if its fixed
<asac> @schedule
<ubotu> Schedule for Etc/UTC: 20 Aug 22:00: Forum Council meeting | 21 Aug 15:00: Kernel Team | 22 Aug 12:00: Edubuntu | 22 Aug 20:00: Xubuntu Developers | 23 Aug 15:00: Ubuntu Development Team | 27 Aug 15:00: Screencast Team
<asac> apparently not :)
<asac> well ... not much a problem ... we can chat here as well ;)
<asac> gnomefreak: i see that i merged debian tree on top of your iceape 1.1.4 revision ... so future merges get more simple
<gnomefreak> you did?
<asac> its just the forgotten patch
<asac> + the an update of 99_configure
<gnomefreak> i pushing patch atm to my branch
<asac> yeah ... let me push that
<asac> hmm
<asac> i already have that here
<gnomefreak> your missing the 80_system_libs
<asac> gnomefreak: it just worked to merge
<asac> no
<asac> it worked
<asac> i just merged without doing anything
<gnomefreak> oh :(
<gnomefreak> too late
<asac> and just had to fix the changelog conflicts
<gnomefreak> not too late
<asac> ok i can merge your changes as well
<asac> or did you stop the push?
<gnomefreak> push wanted key passphrash and i didnt give it now im uncommitin
<gnomefreak> g
<asac> ok
<asac> wait a sec
<gnomefreak> i dont see anything updated please drop the link to the branch
<gnomefreak> brb
<asac> i am pushing now
<asac> i had it locally here ... because i wanted to tell you ;)
<gnomefreak> what branch are you pushing to? the debian mt or the regular mt
<gnomefreak> shit
<gnomefreak> this seems like a extension issue more so than seamonkey :(
<asac> regular mt
<asac> gnomefreak: should be up to date
<asac> https://code.launchpad.net/~mozillateam/iceape/ubuntu-1.1.x
<gnomefreak> asac: security warning and failure to install extention fully would be iceape or extenstion (works on firefox)
<asac> huh?
<gnomefreak> asac: bug 133370 if you can have a look if not ill look more when i get home but i dont see how its iceape
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 133370 in iceape "[gutsy]  iceape addon's need root access to install properly" [Undecided,Incomplete]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/133370
<gnomefreak> only the noscript one is a problem that i have found so far
<asac> others work?
<gnomefreak> i will try a viratiy in a bit
<asac> gnomefreak: dropped a comment
<gnomefreak> ty
<gnomefreak> flashgot seemed to work
<asac> gnomefreak: do you have a link to the addon?
<gnomefreak> yes one sec
<gnomefreak> https://addons.mozilla.org/en-US/seamonkey/addon/722 asac
<asac> gnomefreak: i am pretty sure that the extension is broken
<asac> it has an install.js file
<asac> (which you need for old extension mechanism)
<asac> they try to fiddle around from what i see
<asac> to allow profile installs
<asac> however ... this can be broken
<asac> if you unpack the .xpi file and look into install.js you will see
<asac> those manual install files are not needed with the new extension manager
<gnomefreak> new extension manager for ff?
<asac> no ...ff has a new extension manager compared to what iceape has
<asac> iceape has no extension manager at all
<asac> it just allows xpi install
<asac> which is why extensions can be broken if extension authors have no clue or something
<asac> gnomefreak: ok
<gnomefreak> that would also explain why i cant find a place to uninstall them from
<asac> i think i see the problem
<asac> oh no
<asac> sorry
<asac> yeah
<asac> if the extension doesn't ship its own uninstall ... you cannot uninstall :)
<gnomefreak> that kind of sucks, i dont see them updating the download/extension manager anytime before 2.0 release and that can be bad
<Ubulette> asac, I guess you didn't try my nss/nspr today, right ?
<Ubulette> i'll have a look once again at nss to see what is wrong
<asac> obviously not ... and i am currently involved in curing gnash debian collaboration
<Ubulette> ok
* gnomefreak wonders if when i get home try out seamonkey 2.0 to see if anything drastic changed but thats for later
* Ubulette wants to give seamonkey-trunk a try but not before that nss thing is solved :P
<gnomefreak> i havent seen nss issue yet but i havent been here much. Im shutting this down so i can pack car with as much as i can before the drive.
<Ubulette> :)
<gnomefreak> asac: if you get a chance can you try to push 1.1.4 to gutsy afaict it built fine and ran fine. once it is uploaded it should fix the issue with unmet depends on gnomebaker as it was looking for icepae-calendar for some reason (maybe because it was installed as iceape not iceape-browser)
<gnomefreak> im 98% sure it will fix it now that we no longer build binaries for -cal
<gnomefreak> have good day and have fun ;)
<Ubulette> asac, I've removed almost all our patches and nss still fails.. only 81_sonames and 80_security_*
<asac> Ubulette: what do you mean it still fails?
<asac> e.g. the security warning?
<Ubulette> yep
<Mirv> asac: hi. if you haven't yet checked https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/thunderbird/+bug/126112 which I reopened, you could take the thunderbird.desktop from there which has Finnish translation added which also included in the original bug report
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 126112 in thunderbird "[gutsy]  menu item translations lost, plus add a Finnish translation" [Undecided,Confirmed] 
<Mirv> +was
<Mirv> and I'd guess that Italian guy might want to proposed Name[it] , too, but we'll see
<asac> Mirv: can you please look if there are other translation bugs open?
<asac> Mirv: i would like to do them all in a row :)
<Mirv> just a moment
<Mirv> ok, found just one, bug updated with another attachment
<Jazzva|away> Well, done with studying, but too tired to do anything else right now + my connection is all devoted to gutsy packages right now... asac, I sent an e-mail this afternoon to fakenes upstream about cbuild... I hope that she'll response in 2-3 days :).
<Jazzva|away> Have fun, people :)...
<asac> Jazzva|away: thanks
<asac> Jazzva|away: have a nice evening
<asac> Mirv: can you make a generic bug out of it and title it: GUTSY translation updates
<asac> ?
<asac> and maybe merge in the other bugs as duplicates?
#ubuntu-mozillateam 2007-08-19
<asac> Ubulette: firefox just crashed .... (e.g. i only updated nspr)
<asac> (gecko:10317): Pango-WARNING **: failed to create cairo scaled font, expect ugly output. the offending font is 'DejaVu Serif Italic 8.25'
<asac> Segmentation fault (core dumped)
<asac> but i think thats not related to nspr
<asac> as my fonts looked really tiny anyway
<Ubulette> which ff ?
<asac> ff 2... with under the hood replaced nspr
<asac> otherwise it worked well so far
<asac> let me install dbg symbols
<Ubulette> with my nspr ?
<asac> yes
<asac> nspr-trunk
<asac> but i think it has nothing to do with that
<Ubulette> but without nss-trunk, right ?
<asac> yes
<asac> i am building nss now
<Ubulette> you still have https ok ?
<asac> i can test in a second ... want to update my chroot to latest first ... maybe the pango thing is already fixed
<asac> hmmm ... nothing new that looks related ... just upgrades high-level applications here
<asac> debian bug 423444
<ubotu> Debian bug 423444 in pam-http "pam-http_3-1 (unstable): FTBFS: CURLOPT_PASSWDFUNCTION' undeclared" [Serious,Fixed]  http://bugs.debian.org/423444
<asac> Ubulette: the crash is reproducible
<asac> go to allpeers blog
<asac> http://www.allpeers.com/blog/2007/08/17/my-man-bag/
<asac> and zoom in ... zoom out ... select text
<asac> should crash pretty soonish
<asac> crashes in paint
<asac> http://pastebin.mozilla.org/186469
<asac> so most likely font issue
<Ubulette> no crash here. with the ff2 i've built yesterday
<asac> yes ... i think its the dejavu font
<asac> like above
<asac> do you see such a warning?
<asac> (probably not)
<Ubulette> nope
<Ubulette> i set all the fonts to deja vu, nada
<Ubulette> it's a clean profile
<asac> ok let me take a look at this nss thing
<Ubulette> i'm there: http://lxr.mozilla.org/seamonkey/source/security/nss/lib/pk11wrap/pk11pars.c#332
<Ubulette> then it goes to 353
<asac> ok i have it
<asac> its libnssdbm3.so
<asac> we miss that
<asac> copy it to /usr/lib/ fixes it for me
<asac> we probably need to soname'ise that
<Ubulette> hmm
<asac> or maybe put it to pkglibdir
<asac> AND fix make install ... for whatever reason
<asac> its just in the build-tree
<asac> in dist/lib/
<Ubulette> i see.
<asac> maybe try to just install it in pkglibdir
<asac> then we don't need to bother sonaming
<asac> and it probably doesn't expose any public api symbols anyway
<Ubulette> wonder why it worked before
<asac> well
<asac> he?
<asac> they split it up
<asac> its new
<asac> (at least i think)
<asac> they did that with freebl once
<Ubulette> what a "stable" api...
<Ubulette> :)
<asac> its stable
<asac> i can just drop it in
<asac> its just split up
<asac> i didn't respin ffox
<asac> just extend the debian/patches/81_sonames.patch patch
<Ubulette> yep
<asac> and do the same for the legacy lib
<Ubulette> but those guys should really issue a warning for that kind of problem
<asac> well ... their warning is to put it to legacydb :)
<asac> they apparently have added or will add something new soon
<asac> in the end its our fault because we cherry-pick libs in rules
<asac> its all properly installed in dist/lib
<asac> but we do:
<asac>         install -m 644 -t debian/libnss3-0d/usr/lib/nss \
<asac>                 $(DISTDIR)/lib/libfreebl3.so \
<asac>                 $(DISTDIR)/lib/libnssckbi.so
<asac> and:
<asac>         install -m 644 -t debian/libnss3-0d/usr/lib \
<asac>                 $(DISTDIR)/lib/*.so.0d
<asac> well ... so we just didn't catch it because of this soname thing
<asac> hmmm ... now that i look at it ... we should look into whether we want to ship more static libs in -dev package
<asac> but i think mike did that intentionally to prevent debian packages link this stuff in statically
<asac> so lets keep it that way
<asac> cool ... GO!
<asac> ;)
<Ubulette> yeah yeah...
<asac> Ubulette: do you want to go for xulrunner?
<asac> i can try to enable-system-XXX for granparadiso if you want
<asac> if you want to do all ... i am fine as well :)
<Ubulette> i'll do it.
<asac> everything?
<asac> ok ... pushing trunk for now
<Ubulette> what's the plan for these two (nss/nspr) ? do you want to release them ?
<asac> i have to figure out .... we probably want to push them to debian experimental ... but i have to check that with mike first
<asac> right ... good point
<asac> for now lets just do -trunk
<asac> (e.g. not paradiso)
<asac> I have to figure something out first
<asac> ok trunk in mt branch is now latest
<Ubulette> hmm, that should go to 80_security_build.patch
<Ubulette> not 81_sonames.patch patch
<Ubulette> as we want it in usr/lib/nss and signed, right ?
<Ubulette> hmm, usr/lib/nss/*.so are not "soname"ified...
<Ubulette> meaning with can't install two nss at the same time
<Ubulette> s/with/we/
<Ubulette> or maybe just use /usr/lib/nss-0d/*.{so,chk}
<Ubulette> asac ?
<Ubulette> even /nss3-0d/
<asac> Ubulette: i am not sure
<asac> i tried to copy it to /usr/lib/nss/ ... then it didn't wokr
<asac> so i guess it has to go to /usr/lib/ ... however it might be wrong
<asac> and mike does this in 80_security_build ... let me look
<Ubulette> 80_security_build adds the /nss/ level
<asac> Ubulette: did you change that patch at all?
<asac> i mean it still looks like before right?
<asac> didn't you tell me that it breaks the build?
<Ubulette> read the commit log
<Ubulette> I swapped something
<asac> i just see that you fixed it
<asac> no more info in log
<asac> at least not for my tired eyes ;)
<asac> we should have done the quilt migration before the trunk changes
<asac> its hard to read now
<asac> e.g. the diff
<asac> Ubulette: maybe i am too blind ... i don't see any change to that patch
<asac> except the quilt migration
<Ubulette> yep, strange..
<Ubulette> I fixed mozilla/security/nss/lib/freebl/loader.c
<asac> i think you didn't do anything to that patch and the bzr log comment is not right
<Ubulette> +    "nss/"SHLIB_PREFIX"freebl"SHLIB_VERSION"."SHLIB_SUFFIX;
<asac> you didn't touch that line
<Ubulette> I remember it was something like "SHLIB_PREFIX"nss/freebl"SHLIB_VERSION"."SHLIB_SUFFIX;
<asac> its still the same as before
<asac> well then it failed for you because you didn't apply the patch at all?
<asac>  -    SHLIB_PREFIX"freebl"SHLIB_VERSION"."SHLIB_SUFFIX;
<asac>  +    "nss/"SHLIB_PREFIX"freebl"SHLIB_VERSION"."SHLIB_SUFFIX;
<asac> hmm
<Ubulette> no, it was clearly with nss prepended but not at the right place.. well, that was late so maybe i tricked myself
<asac> yeah ... apparently it was right in the beginning :)
<asac> well ... now to the question ... i don't see how you want to fix that there ... so just soname the libnssdbm3.so for now
<Ubulette> i have to get it installed 1st.
<Ubulette> that install thing is a real mess
<Ubulette> i don't even know which file controls that
<asac> Ubulette: its installed
<asac> you just have to make it soname
<asac> then debian/rules will pick it up
<asac> Ubulette: there is no make install ... its all in dist/lib
<asac> just adding -
<asac> just adding +SO_VERSION = 0d
<asac> should do the trick
<Ubulette> hmm, they do plenty of $NSINSTALL
<Ubulette> anyway...
<asac> yeah the NSINSTALL to dist/lib :)
<asac> anyways ... i agree that build system is just crap
<asac> but its really old
<asac> afaik mozilla is working on a new great buildsystem written in python ... :/
<Ubulette> gasp
<Ubulette> tentative rebuild...
<asac> maybe it will just work ;)
<Ubulette> hm, nope
<Ubulette> ./debian/libnss3-0d/usr/lib/libnssdbm3.so.0d
<Ubulette> oh, the links
<Ubulette> asac, why is this done in libnss3-dev.links ? (why -dev) ?
<asac> those are for compatibility reasons
<asac> (wihtout looking)
<asac> Ubulette: the sonamed binary should be real ... and the dev .so file be a link to the .so.0d
<Ubulette> but without the link, it didn't work
<asac> is that the case? then everything is fine
<asac> what didn't work?
<Ubulette> with only /usr/lib/libnssdbm3.so.0d
<Ubulette> as -dev is not required to run ff
<asac> hmm
<asac> so you fixed the manifest?
<asac> right?
<Ubulette> right
<Ubulette> I guess I have to create that link in libnss3-0d, not in libnss3-dev
<asac> well ... we should figure out why it doesn't work
<asac> creating the link would be just an ugly hack
<asac> Ubulette: ok ... we should put that thing into pkglibdir
<asac> and fix security/nss/lib/softoken/lgglue.c
<asac> like the other
<asac> because its not linked, but dynamically loaded
<asac> sftkdbLoad_Legacy()
<asac> {
<asac> ...
<asac>     lib = sftkdb_LoadLibrary(SHLIB_PREFIX"nssdbm"SHLIB_VERSION"."SHLIB_SUFFIX);
<asac>  looks similar?
<asac> :)
<asac> fix it like in 80_security_build
<asac> at best add that fix to that patch
<asac> ... then it doesn't need a SO_VERSION
<Ubulette> so it goes to /usr/lib/nss as I said earlier
<asac> yes
<asac> but not just a copy ... patch the loader :)
<Ubulette> of course
<asac> sorry if you said exactly that ... if you did ... i didn't understand :)
<Ubulette> undoing everything...
<asac> everything is a huge exaggeration here
<asac> its a pretty small change
<asac> (at least i hope) :)
<asac> though its literally correct of course ;)
<Ubulette> I'd better restart from my last commit.
<asac> for your /usr/lib/nss isn't sonamified questions
<asac> i don't think its a problem ... atm we have name clashes everywhere
<asac> and since just upgrading doesn't break firefox et al we shouldn't care until we really decide that we want both installed in parallel
<Ubulette> if we move from 0d to 1d, only this would clash
<asac> yes ... but that is unlikely to happen in the next years :)
<asac> if you remember what i told you about nss policy
<Ubulette> isn't it a deb/ubu thing ?
<asac> we could do it ... but it's not justified because all is abi compatible
<Ubulette> if you're fine with pusing alpha/cvs, i'm all good
<Ubulette> ..to keep 0d
<asac> as i said ... i have to think about it
<asac> we definitly don't wnt to bump so version
<asac> in worst case we ship this stuff as a separate library
<asac> but i have to figure out how we can do that for ubuntu
<asac> for debian its clean ... just push it to experimental ... done
<asac> actually ... if you look at universe ... there is a different libnspr lib in it atm
<asac> than in main
<asac> maybe we can do something similar ...
<asac> the libnspr and libnss are produced by xulrunner ... while the ones in main have a higher version
<asac> so it means that its technically possible to have two different versions in the archive at the same time
<asac> however this time the universe version would be higher ;)
<asac> which may or may not be a problem ... have to check that with release managers
<asac> futher i am unsure if you can have multiple versions in the same archive (e.g. two versions in universe)
<asac> have to talk to people who know the technical details for that ;)
<Ubulette> ideally, xulrunner will use system nss/nspr
<asac> yes ... it wouldif its in there ... even though it still builds old libs :)
<Ubulette> like evereything else
<asac> i am talking about xulrunner that is currently in the archive
<asac> (just in case ... we are talking about different things)
<Ubulette> not much rdpends
<Ubulette> itself and sun java* plugin
<asac> look for libxul0
<Ubulette> still manageable
<Ubulette> isn't it all yours ?
<asac> well ... i try to keep out of as much things as possible ... i am happy if motu folks take care for that.
<asac> but in fact we reduced the amount of rdepends on libxul in this cycle
<asac> mobile-basic-flash will disappear ... we are working on that
<asac> for the others i don't know
<asac> anyway ... maybe we just can upload those source packages to universe and everything will be fine without doing anything at all
<asac> i hope it is ... but i am not sure because i am not really technically literate about how the archive really works
<asac> maybe kazehakase should build against firefox as well ... because firefox is at least security maintained
<Ubulette> xul isn't ?
<asac> its in debian because i take care for patches and mike applies them
<Ubulette> hm, those shlibsign.c patches are misplaced. it's not soname at all.
<asac> but not in ubuntu
<asac> yes
<asac> i saw that
<asac> and wondered what they do there
<asac> (and why they do that)
<asac> on the other hand they might be related
<asac> i didn't really understnd what they do from a quick glance
<asac> so i didn't start discussing those
<asac> as long as they didn't end up there by (your) accident we should keep them for now
<asac> i will talk to mike and ask him
<asac> its probably easier than trying to figure everything out on our own
<Ubulette> yep
<Ubulette> i checked, it was misplaced before
<asac> fine ... then lets not care (if its misplaced at all) ... ok i am out for today ... tomorrow i will just be here for a short time in the evening ... i have to recharge my stamina for next week :)
<asac> and i have family appointments as well :)
<asac> Ubulette: night!
<Ubulette> k
<Ubulette> night
<Ubulette> i just finish that, and I'm off too
<Ubulette> good, fixed.
<Ubulette> and tested
<Ubulette> I'll push that to my branch
* Starting logfile irclogs/ubuntu-mozillateam.log
<hjmf> @schedule
<ubotu> Schedule for Etc/UTC: 20 Aug 22:00: Forum Council meeting | 21 Aug 15:00: Kernel Team | 22 Aug 12:00: Edubuntu | 22 Aug 20:00: Xubuntu Developers | 23 Aug 15:00: Ubuntu Development Team | 27 Aug 15:00: Screencast Team
<JenFraggle> ok to close bug 71131 as no response for months?
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 71131 in mozilla-thunderbird "Thunderbird crashes if you change Gnome theme while it is running" [High,Incomplete]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/71131
<JenFraggle> I can't reproduce the problem
#ubuntu-mozillateam 2008-08-11
<XioNoX> hi !
<gnomefreak> hi
<gnomefreak> asac: forget my message from yesterday it seems i commited the changes but no pushed them like i thought i did
<XioNoX> asac, ping ?
<gnomefreak> Jazzva: firegpg is in my PPA for hardy and intrepid if you want to play with them
<gnomefreak> Jazzva: im working on my branch atm to reword everything to be more descriped
<asac> gnomefreak: feel free to push  then ;)
<asac> XioNoX: ?
<XioNoX> I was looking into the adblock plus code to find how it add his tab on flash content
<XioNoX> but it is way too complicate
<gnomefreak> asac: i am than ill let you know ;)
<XioNoX> even without modifying the alternatePluginsBinding.css, we don't see the border:solid 2pt;
<asac> XioNoX: ok. i think for the "missing plugin" type, we might loose because of !important in the .css
<XioNoX> ha ok
<XioNoX> but what happend if there are 2 !important ?
<asac> s/type/case/
<XioNoX> ?
<asac> i am not sure. i'd say a random one wins
<gnomefreak> asac: everything is ready for firegpg Intrepid branch is found at https://code.edge.launchpad.net/~gnomefreak/firefox-extensions/firegpg.ubuntu
<gnomefreak> im wondering if i should make a branch for Hardy but i would love testing done for Hardy's before pushing that to backports
 * asac reboots again, forcing a fsck
<asac> wish me luck
<gnomefreak> i need to restart due to kernel upgrade
<gnomefreak> god i hope it works
<gnomefreak> be back
<gandi> hi all
<armin76> asac: force a bumb!
<gnomefreak> asac: should mozilla-bookmarksftp work for ff3?
<gnomefreak> damnit
<gnomefreak> asac: i should have sunbird-locales 0.8 for intrepid today
<gnomefreak> asac: what the hell is this for? bzr: ERROR: Invalid url supplied to transport: "lp:~gnomefreak/sunbird-locales/ubuntu-0.x": No such project: sunbird-locales
<gnomefreak> oh wait
<beDrung> hi. can someone check pwdhash and upload it? see bug #216892
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 216892 in ubuntu "[needs-packaging] pwdhash" [Wishlist,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/216892
<gnomefreak> Source: sunbird-locales so why cant i make a branch for it. they do exisit
<gnomefreak> beDrung: asac would be the one im not sure who else has motu powers, but we were going to talk to a few motus on how to handle the extensions but IIRC we didnt. but asac should be here soon unless hes gone to lunch
<beDrung> gnomefreak: so becoming motu would help? i am doing my best to get there. :)
<gnomefreak> yes it would
<gnomefreak> but IIRC extension team does it differently than motu packages
<gnomefreak> we had an unofficial meeting about it a month or 2 as i recall
<gnomefreak> but the wikis should outline the proccess if not i guess me and Jazzva will work on it
<gnomefreak> do peopel not register projects for thier packages :( ill  be back
<gnomefreak> asac: sunbird-locales project has been made under mozilla project ;) now i can push branches. pushed s-l branch as well as its on my PPA can you plesae push sunbird-locales to intrepid and firegpg as well
<gnomefreak> and ill work on my next extension soon i need a break for a while hand hurts but i got 2 packages done and its just after 7am
<asac> beDrung: did you read my comment?
<asac> ah
<beDrung> asac: yes, i have created the bazaar branches
<asac> beDrung: ok. i think that looks good. please add a Vcs-Bzr: header to control
<asac> point it to https://code.edge.launchpad.net/~ubuntu-dev/firefox-extensions/stanford-pwdhash.ubuntu
<gnomefreak> we are using ~ubuntu-dev?
<asac> yes
<asac> for branches that get uploaded
<gnomefreak> when did this start?
<asac> e.g. the uploader will push it there
<asac> since the beginning ;)
<gnomefreak> well shit how do i rename a branch than
<asac> gnomefreak: you dont have to
<asac> gnomefreak: just point the Vcs-Bzr header to the right point
<asac> i will push it to that place when uploading
<gnomefreak> ok i think that is on XPI templet
<beDrung> would be Vcs-Bzr: lp:~ubuntu-dev/firefox-extensions/stanford-pwdhash.ubuntu better?
<gnomefreak> but will make sure
<asac> beDrung: no
<asac> beDrung: the url above ... maybe s/.edge// is best
<asac> because it can be navigated with browser
<beDrung> ok
<gnomefreak> Vcs-Bzr: https://code.launchpad.net/~ubuntu-dev/firefox-extensions/firegpg.ubuntu/
<asac> right
<gnomefreak> it is in templet :)
<gnomefreak> that doesnt loo like its spelled right :(
<asac> why?
<gnomefreak> ok next is lightning locales
<gnomefreak> templet looks wrong
<beDrung> afk
<gnomefreak> bug 127092
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 127092 in gray-theme "lightning-sunbird crashed with SIGSEGV in raise()" [Undecided,Fix released] https://launchpad.net/bugs/127092
<beDrung> for uploading my changes i have to use "bzr push"?
<beDrung> asac: done
<gnomefreak> bzr push lp:~gnomefreak/sunbird/ubuntu-0.x but replace my info with yours
<gnomefreak> so bzr push lp:branch/for/your/package
<asac> beDrung: why is it "standford-"... ?
<asac> stanford
<gnomefreak> maintainer?
<gnomefreak> author even
<gnomefreak> i think so when i looked at it
<beDrung> its stanford-pwdhash because it is called so by the upstream authors
<beDrung> it was developed at the stanford university
<gnomefreak> ah
<gnomefreak> should we change it or leave it?
<gnomefreak> asac: ^^ not sure users will know since it has stanford-*
<gnomefreak> damn i forgot how big sunbird is
<gnomefreak> oh well break while bzr works
<XioNoX> asac, do you have an idea to bypass the !important ? I've looked on internet but find nothing exept using IE :D
<gnomefreak> and lightning locales is done just need to push to bzr
<XioNoX> asac, i've find the solution to make it working (better) : Put the extention in the right firefox profile :D
<XioNoX> but now i have some weird things
<asac> XioNoX: hmm
<asac> XioNoX: can you check that the javascript code is run?
<asac> or isnt that run either?
<asac> if tats the case we can make the notification in a different fashion
<beDrung> asac: is the pwdhash package ok?
<asac> http://www.asoftsite.org/s9y/archives/147-mozilla-extensions-dev-team-report-Jul-08.html
<gnomefreak> ok 3 is enough for me for this morning. im pushing lightning-locales for intrepid to bzr branch its also in my PPA maybe ill fix sunbird brach a bit later today or tonight
<asac> beDrung: yes. one more thing for the future, when you are ready, please do a final commit with just the changes you get from running:
<asac> dch -r -Dintrepid
<gnomefreak> maybe ill work on extensions later today depending on wrist
<asac> use the following commit message:
<asac> bzr commit -m "* RELEASE 0.6.x-0ubunt1 to ubuntu/intrepdi"
<gnomefreak> asac: dch -i does intepid automatic
<asac> that helps us to identify which revision did get updated
<asac> gnomefreak: if you are on intrepid yes
<gnomefreak> atleast i found that out today
<gnomefreak> oh
<asac> beDrung: ill do that commit on ~ubuntu-dev for you now
<asac> beDrung: when i have done that please drop your branch and when preparing next update start from the ~ubuntu-dev branch
<asac> beDrung: oh
<asac> beDrung: you need to use the ubunt umaintainer fields
<beDrung> o
<asac> beDrung: look at the other extension branches
<asac> beDrung: you can add yourself as XSBC-Original-Maintainer:
<asac> to get your credit
<asac> thanks
<XioNoX> asac : check http://img399.imageshack.us/my.php?image=capturemacromediafranceyp1.png
<XioNoX> with a css like this : embed:-moz-type-unsupported, applet:-moz-type-unsupported, object {
<XioNoX>   -moz-binding: url('chrome://ubufox/content/alternatePlugins.xml#missingPlugin') !important;
<XioNoX> }
<asac> XioNoX: looks good ... doesnt it?
<XioNoX> yes, but I don't know why there are frames twices
<XioNoX> and I have not the frame on website like youtube
<XioNoX> this is weird
<asac> XioNoX: how does your template look like?
<asac> the xbl
<asac> i mean
<XioNoX> http://pastebin.mozilla.org/512220
<beDrung> beDrung: i have pushed your requested changes
<beDrung> no, i dont want to write to myself. i wanted to write to asac
<asac> beDrung: ok.
<asac> bug #216892
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 216892 in ubuntu "[needs-packaging] pwdhash" [Wishlist,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/216892
<asac> beDrung: did you test your extension?
<beDrung> asac: yes.
<beDrung> i am the same version in hardy and it works fine.
<asac> beDrung: ok uploaded
<asac> please update the https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MozillaTeam/Extensions/List?
<asac> page accordingly
<asac> Jazzva: are you there?
<Jazzva> asac, yes
<Jazzva> what's up?
<beDrung> asac: what to fill in "hardy status"?
<beDrung> it will be in intrepid, but not in hardy
<Jazzva> beDrung, I think I need to update that :)
<Jazzva> to just use status...
<Jazzva> set it to "done" if you're done with packaging and if it will be uploaded
<asac> Jazzva: i posted http://www.asoftsite.org/s9y/archives/147-mozilla-extensions-dev-team-report-Jul-08.html
<asac> Jazzva: i think the wiki tables column "hardy status" should read "ubuntu status"
<asac> or "archive status"
<asac> Jazzva: where is the instruction you wrote about how to do changelog, bzr commits?
<asac> i couldnt find i.
<asac> would be useful to link it from the main Extensions page
<Jazzva> maybe ubuntu status is better... open, in progress, packaged, done, whatever.. :)
<asac> yep
<asac> sounds good
<Jazzva> instruction I wrote how to do changelog, bzr commits?
<Jazzva> you mean for updating?
<asac> yes
<asac> right
<asac> those
<Jazzva> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MozillaTeam/Extensions/Packaging
<Jazzva> there's a section "preparing an update"
<asac> hmm ok
<asac> all fine then
<gnomefreak> Jazzva: firegpg is done and works like a charm thanks for the help on it
<Jazzva> you said it could be done easier, with --overwrite I think... it would be great if you could write the basics, and I can finish it
<Jazzva> gnomefreak, no problem
<Jazzva> I'll give it a review, if you want, just to see if everything's fine... :)
<gnomefreak> Jazzva: sounds good its on bzr under me or in my PPA already
<Jazzva> asac, another thought I had for a while. debian/copyright is a bit ambiguous IMO... Maybe we could adapt it to this http://wiki.debian.org/Proposals/CopyrightFormat ?
<gnomefreak> asac: sunbird-locales and lightning-locales shoudl be uploaded soon since 0.7 is still i n intrepid with sunbird 0.8 and they dont mix
<Jazzva> gnomefreak, ok. I'll branch from your bzr now
<gnomefreak> sunbird way too frigging big : or bzr is really slow
<gnomefreak> Jazzva: cool
<gnomefreak> ill check upstream in a few weeks since it seems every few weeks lately (maybe due to my email) but not sure
<beDrung> asac: thanks
<asac> beDrung: please let me know if your extension is not NEWed after alpha 4
<asac> (archive admins have to let it in ... 1st step: source NEW ... then once its build: binary NEW)
<beDrung> ok
<asac> Jazzva: i like that idea
<asac> (copyright)
<asac> do we know whether that is something ubuntu will adapt in general?
<Jazzva> asac, good. I'll see to implement it
<Jazzva> Not sure. norsetto started using it in gnome-mplayer and gecko-mediaplayer
<asac> i just want to prevent that we do that now ... and a month or a few later ubuntu wants something else ;)
<Jazzva> it would be good if ubuntu would adapt it
<Jazzva> gnomefreak, afaics your firegpg.ubuntu branch contains only debian/{changelog,control}
<Jazzva> and firegpg.upstream doesn't contain any. and has only 1 commit
<Jazzva> i'll take a look at package from your ppa
<Jazzva> gnomefreak ^
<gnomefreak> damnit ok ill fix branch today or tomorrow ill let you know when its fixed
<Jazzva> gnomefreak, break description into more lines, that are 80 chars wide, instead of using one long line. I think lintian will complain on that.
<Jazzva> gnomefreak, I think we should use Ubuntu MOTU Maintainers for Maintainer, instead of mozilla team
<Jazzva> gnomefreak, the same for copyright, as for the Description fields. I think you should try to make lines not longer than 80 characters.
<gnomefreak> Jazzva: noted for descrition. mozilla extension team is better IMHO since we do them motu doesnt
<Jazzva> asac? any comment on that ^... what's the policy and stuff?
<gnomefreak> Jazzva: why 80? how did you decide on that? and should be noted on the wiki
<Jazzva> gnomefreak, I think it's 80, since it's the standard width of the terminal in number of characters
<Jazzva> if I remember  correctly 25 lines x 80 characters
<gnomefreak> and you suggest we count them?
<Jazzva> and lintian usually gives a warning/error that line-is-too-long..
<Jazzva> in nano it's easy :). just press ctrl+c and it will show you the length
<gnomefreak> Jazzva: vim can do it too but that is assuming nano or vim is being used
<gnomefreak> gedit cant ee cant
<gnomefreak> i think it was ee
<Jazzva> gnomefreak, I know it can be painful... set your terminal window to 80chars wide by resizing it and you'll see if the line is longer :)
<Jazzva> gedit can do it. It draws a vertical line at 80th character, so it's easier to notice
<gnomefreak> Jazzva: it will be looked at when i look at rest
<Jazzva> ok :)... thans
<Jazzva> *thanks
<gnomefreak> i havent seen that
<gnomefreak> in gedit
<Jazzva> hmm... maybe it needs to be enabled in preferences.
<Jazzva> it's just a few cosmetic changes that need to be done...
<gnomefreak> it does need to be
<Jazzva> W: firegpg: extended-description-line-too-long... that's the lintian warning that I mentioned before.
<Jazzva> funny it doesn't complain on debian/copyright for that. I thought it does...
<asac> gnomefreak: motu are the ones that can upload
<Jazzva> here are other two errors from lintian, that should be fixed.
<Jazzva> E: firegpg: description-starts-with-package-name - just remove FireGPG from the beginning of Description, or don't even mention it there :)
<asac> gnomefreak: the idea of extensions team was that we dont want to risk that any member can trash the _release_ branches
<gnomefreak> asac: have you talk to them about how to handle them?
<asac> gnomefreak: no ... its just that the branches live there
<asac> basically: anything on those branches can be uploaded
<Jazzva> E: firegpg: copyright-should-refer-to-common-license-file-for-lgpl - this is addressed by adding "The full text of LGPL can be found in /usr...." ... I'll paste you the correct text, that I have in some of copyright files
<Jazzva> gnomefreak ^
<Jazzva> gnomefreak, there is also one more that is a warning. It would be good if you could fix that too...
<Jazzva> W: firegpg: executable-not-elf-or-script ./usr/share/firegpg/components/FireGPGCall.dll
<Jazzva> some extensions usually ship some files as executables... dunno why
<gnomefreak> Jazzva: email me a list please
<Jazzva> ok
<gnomefreak> gedit doesnt list shit other than line # and colums
<gnomefreak> with 80 char margin
<gnomefreak> it is 80 wide (full gedit screen) than it looks fine to me
<XioNoX> asac, i can only dispay the frame around unsuported content
<gnomefreak> but it doesnt tell you how many chars are on a line
<Jazzva> gnomefreak, at least you see where to break the line :)
<gnomefreak> no you cant
<Jazzva> but you said there's a margin :)...
<gnomefreak> btw it wraps here
<gnomefreak> Jazzva: the border of the window
<gnomefreak> but prefference says margin
<Jazzva> hmm... you enabled "show the right margin" in the preferences?
<gnomefreak> yes
<Jazzva> then you see it?
<gnomefreak> no
<gnomefreak> restarteed gedit already
<Jazzva> it's a thin, gray, vertical line in the document :)
<gnomefreak> Jazzva: its not here
<gnomefreak> holy shit
<gnomefreak> i had it too small you know default sice
<gnomefreak> size
<gnomefreak> i had to damn near double it
<Jazzva> oh... set it to 80 :)
<gnomefreak> it is
<gnomefreak> copyright fixed
<gnomefreak> control is fixerd
<asac> thx
<asac> XioNoX: but does the ajvascript code get invoked even for "supported" content?
<gnomefreak> copyright-should-refer-to-common-license-file-for-lgpl???
<gnomefreak> i used upstream license wtf is it talking about
<Jazzva> gnomefreak, I'll email you the solution :)
<gnomefreak> ok
<gnomefreak> upstream license is all we *should* need since we dont change that
<gnomefreak> Jazzva: ok email me the stuff i have 2 other things to do real fast and ill be back onight most likely
<XioNoX> asac, how do i put javascript in the xbl ? using <![CDATA[ ?
<asac> XioNoX: there is already javascript ... isnt there?
<Jazzva> gnomefreak, mail sent
<XioNoX> asac, there are a little bit of js in the handler part of xbl
<gnomefreak> Jazzva: all these rules should be on https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MozillaTeam/Extensions/Packaging?action=show&redirect=MozillaTeam%2FFirefox3Extensions%2FPackaging or in the template char amount, maintainer ect.... since XPI template doesnt do it fo ryou
<XioNoX> to open the window when we clic on it
<gnomefreak> Jazzva: thank
<gnomefreak> s
<Jazzva> no problem...
<Jazzva> gnomefreak, I think that is mentioned somewhere in general packaging manual
<Jazzva> but I will add a notice to our packaging page
<gnomefreak> Jazzva: thanks
<Jazzva> np :)
<gnomefreak> !packaging
<ubottu> The packaging guide is at http://wiki.ubuntu.com/PackagingGuide - See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuDevelopment/NewPackages for information on getting a package integrated into Ubuntu - Other developer resources are at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuDevelopment - See also !backports
<gnomefreak> thats alot of pages to look through for that
<Jazzva> right :)
<gnomefreak> ok im gone updates are done now i can make phone calls see you later
<fta> asac, none of our langpacks are good with 3.0.2pre. why don't we use 3.0.* ?
<asac> fta: we do
<fta> maxversion ?
<fta>         <em:maxVersion>1.9</em:maxVersion>
<fta>         <em:maxVersion>3.0</em:maxVersion>
<asac> fta: which langpack?
<XioNoX> asac, the javascript don't seam invoked for "supported" content
<asac> fta: ok intrepid hasn't seen any langpack update yet
<asac> fta: which explains it
<asac> fta: we need to wait then
<fta> asac, yep. http://www.sofaraway.org/ubuntu/tmp/lang-packs.png
<XioNoX> asac, because the XDL don't apply to the suported content
<asac> fta: thats ok then
<asac> once translations.launchpad.net enabled intrepid we will get them
<asac> fta: you could install the packs from hardy ;)
<fta> i don't care, my whole desktop is in US
<fta> http://fr.youtube.com/watch?v=32NKIpsXC04
<asac> lol
<asac> hard hit
<asac> the baby did the same move as the guy ... just through passive accelleration ;)
<asac> is that fake
<asac> the last replay is mirrored
<asac> or is that really a different perspective
<fta> no idea
<armin76> asac fails
<asac> armin76: the baby failed?
<XioNoX> asac, do you have an idea of what I could do ?
<XioNoX> because i'm kind of stuck :(
<asac> XioNoX: how did you try to dispaly things for "supported" ones?
<asac> how does you css rule look like?
<XioNoX> embed, applet, object {
<XioNoX>   -moz-binding: url('chrome://ubufox/content/alternatePlugins.xml#missingPlugin') !important;
<XioNoX> }
<asac> is "," the right delimiter?
<XioNoX> I think yes
<asac> and just embed?
<XioNoX> it works for the unsupported
<XioNoX> with javascript
<XioNoX> and for the supported it depend of the xbl file
<asac> huh?
<asac> so it works for supported?
<XioNoX> not really
<XioNoX> I need to send you screnshot
<gandi> asac:  "," is normal CSS delimiter
<XioNoX> http://pastebin.mozilla.org/512281 give : http://pix.nofrag.com/2/a/8/9dba89069cea49ce7314118792927.html
<XioNoX> without the <children/>
<XioNoX> it don't works for the supported
<XioNoX> I've got to go, can we finish in 1 hour ?
<XioNoX> and when it works, it works only for the flash test website
<asac> XioNoX: ill be travelling ... will be back at 9 pm i think
<asac> UTC+2
<XioNoX> ok
<XioNoX> see you later
<fta> good, the next cairo will no longer need the lcd subpixel filter patch. it's in since 1.7.2
<fta> Xlib: Improved performance with Xrender-less X servers
<fta> Cairo now performs better on remote, Xrender-less X servers by being smarter
<fta> about using X core protocol facilities instead of falling back to doing all
<fta> rendering on the client side.
<fta> asac, ^^
#ubuntu-mozillateam 2008-08-12
<asac> fine
<asac> good news ;)
<asac> one merge thing less
<fta> "People in most markets Lenovo serves, including Singapore, China and the UK, will be offered the company's new IdeaPad S10 with either Microsoft Windows XP or a Linux OS, but Australian and US computer buyers will only be offered Windows XP according to Lenovo."
<fta> asac, https://bugzilla.mozilla.org/show_bug.cgi?id=306324#c5
<ubottu> Mozilla bug 306324 in Build Config "Build/run Thunderbird on top of XULRunner" [Normal,New]
<cwillu> that's weird
<cwillu> I've got a whole lot of images from  lhttp://www.boingboing.net/compresized/*.jpg
<cwillu> in my cache
<cwillu> that have apparently been fetches within the last minute
<cwillu> fetched, rather
<cwillu> however, I haven't look at that page in a good week (I remember it, it was a list of really old magazine computer ads)
<cwillu> they're showing up in about:cache?device=memory
<gnomefreak> !freenode
<ubottu> freenode is the IRC network that you're on! See http://freenode.net/faq.shtml
<XioNoX> hi !
<gnomefreak> asac: bug 136303  is this something we are willing to change in default tbird package?
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 136303 in mozilla-thunderbird "[Gutsy] Thunderbird doesn't open http link in firefox" [Undecided,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/136303
<asac> hi
<gnomefreak> morning ;)
<asac> hi gnomefreak
<asac> that bug should work ;)
<gnomefreak> asac: you want a autologin bug on n-m?
<asac> marked bug wont fix
<asac> gnomefreak: which?
<gnomefreak> bug 155294
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 155294 in network-manager "It is not possible to disable the keychain password entry dialog for accessing a WLAN when auto-login is enabled" [Wishlist,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/155294
<gnomefreak> asac: not sure if wee support autologin to begin with
<XioNoX> asac, hve you seen the screenshots yesterday ?
<asac> XioNoX: the double border thing?
<XioNoX> yes, and i've list the différent case, depending of the xbl file
<XioNoX> with or without the <children/> element
<XioNoX> and the location of the div
<asac> XioNoX: hmm. so unsupported doesnt work at all?
<XioNoX> unsupported work, supported work partially (there are 2 frames) if we put the <children/> element
<XioNoX> but only on the adobe page
<XioNoX> on youtube for exemple it don't work for supported
<asac> XioNoX: strange thing. can you try just to "match" object?
<asac> '
<XioNoX> match ?
<asac> in .css
<gnomefreak> finally got to my gedit crash bug, only a month later (and it still crashes when it likes)
<asac> XioNoX: you said that flashbock? did it differently
<asac> how?
<XioNoX> adblock plus
<XioNoX> i don't really know, because the source is really complicated
<XioNoX> I think too complicated to implement it on ubufox
<XioNoX> and for something we don't know if everybody will agree
<XioNoX> but the adblock method works well for all the flash content
<asac> XioNoX: they display a frame, right?
<XioNoX> what ?
<XioNoX> what do you thin about this : http://pastebin.mozilla.org/512850 ?
<XioNoX> come from flash block
<gandi> hi guys
<asac> #
<asac> object
<asac> #
<asac> #
<asac> { -moz-binding: url("chrome://flashblock/content/flashblock.xml#brokenobject") !important; }
<asac> they do this
<gandi> XioNoX, asac: any help I can give you?
<XioNoX> it works
<asac> XioNoX: so "just" object in .css works
<asac> thats good enough for us
<XioNoX> it is better than : embed, applet, object {
<XioNoX>   -moz-binding: url('chrome://ubufox/content/alternatePlugins.xml#missingPlugin') !important;
<asac> "embed" is most likely a .xbl thing on its own which uses object
<XioNoX> no ?
<XioNoX> because it more targeting the content
<asac> yes
<asac> object {
<asac> 10:49 < XioNoX>   -moz-binding: url('chrome://ubufox/content/alternatePlugins.xml#missingPlugin')  !important;
<asac> if that works
<asac> use it ;)
<XioNoX> ok
<XioNoX> it works the same way, for flash or director, but i have the sames issues
<XioNoX> so i think it come from the xbl
 * gnomefreak thinks i fixed firegpg but will look later since its not 5am yet
<asac> XioNoX: can you publish your current best code in bzr please
<asac> I'd like to try
<asac> ;)
<XioNoX> asac, http://pastebin.mozilla.org/512852 here is the xbl of flashblock, it using only JS
<asac> XioNoX: well. thats flashblock ;)
<XioNoX> i know :D
<XioNoX> i push the code on bzr
<asac> ok
<asac> url?
<asac> XioNoX: ?
<XioNoX> not finish yet :D
<asac> ah
<asac> ;)
<XioNoX> https://code.launchpad.net/~xionox/ubufox/ubufox.altplugins
<asac> XioNoX: so on what page would thta work?
<XioNoX> http://www.adobe.com/fr/shockwave/welcome/
<XioNoX> here you can check 2 mimetype
<gandi> re
<XioNoX> re!
<asac> XioNoX: ok. so even with these .css rules it doesnt work anywhere except on adobe pages?
<XioNoX> yes
<asac> i dont see any atler :/
<asac> alert
<gandi> asac: if you'll need my assistance with helping Xionox, let me know
<XioNoX> alert works for me when we click on a frame
<asac> XioNoX: you need to add "components" to the ROOT_DIRS in config_build.sh
<asac> otherwise the pluginGlue.js is not included
<asac> in .xpi
<asac> XioNoX: according to dom inspector that style is attached to the element
<XioNoX> ?
<asac> (on youtube)
<asac> the border appears to be not visible
<asac> not sure if that means that its hidden
<asac> or that it doesnt work
<asac> install firefox-dom-inspector package
<asac> (if you are testing with ubuntu build)
<XioNoX> ok
<XioNoX> so we can try with hidden=false
<XioNoX> ?
<asac> not sure
<asac> let me play around
<XioNoX> it si why the html:div is in red ?
<gnomefreak> Jazzva: its fixed im gonna build it for PPA to update with fixes. both branchs are fixed as well. thanks for the testing
<gnomefreak> asac: should short description end with a : ?
<gnomefreak> or long start with one?
<asac> XioNoX: i think its read because its "xbl'ed" at runtime
<asac> gnomefreak: most likely not
<asac> gnomefreak: cant`t tell without looking at case though
<gnomefreak> dpkg-checkbuilddeps: error: syntax error in debian/control at line 15: line with unknown format (not field-colon-value)
<gnomefreak> maybe shouldnt be indented
<gnomefreak> nope not it
<gnomefreak> asac: here is the control file http://pastebin.mozilla.org/512886
<gnomefreak> i dont see anything there that looks wrong
<asac> XioNoX: so ... maybe the embed thing prevents it to be displayed
<asac> XioNoX: can you try to open the alert whenever the element is loaded please
<asac> instead of clicking?
<XioNoX> I've try, but i don't know how to do that. Event on xbl don't allow to do it
<huats> May I ask a question : I've seen in bug 180384 that mozilla-traybiff was FTBFS
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 180384 in mozilla-traybiff "Please merge mozilla-traybiff 1.2.3-4 (universe) from Debian unstable (main)" [Wishlist,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/180384
<huats> looking if I can fix that I don't clearly understand the situation of mozilla-traybiff
<huats> according LP, it is in intrepid
<huats> but I am not able to find it using apt
<huats> :(
<gnomefreak> huats: its not in INtrepid archives
<huats> gnomefreak: from my understanding of :https://edge.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/mozilla-traybiff it is...
<huats> that is why I am confused...
<gnomefreak> huats: most likely it need a manual merge. DAD will tell you, but i dont remmeber link to DAD, motu people would have link
<huats> I have the link...
<huats> :)
<huats> gnomefreak: thanks
<gnomefreak> huats: wait
<huats> ok
<gnomefreak> huats: that may be held back due to freeze
<huats> I know
<gnomefreak> but ask in motu what happened
<huats> In fact I was more confused by state that it seems to be in intrepid, but it is not
<huats> that was my question :)
<huats> gnomefreak: thanks!
<gnomefreak> np
<gnomefreak> huats: looks like a dependency issue
<gnomefreak> huats: look at the right of https://edge.launchpad.net/ubuntu/intrepid/+source/mozilla-traybiff/1.2.3-4.1
<huats> gnomefreak: yes
<huats> a pb with icedove...
<Jazzva> gnomefreak, solved the problem with control file?
<gnomefreak> Jazzva: the above error no
<gnomefreak> i dont see a : nor did i ever remeber one being there
<Jazzva> gnomefreak, try with this (the highlighted lines) http://pastebin.mozilla.org/512905
<gnomefreak> the VCS line has to be broken up its more than 80 chars
<asac> XioNoX: ok
<Jazzva> that doesn't matter for all lines, but only for those that will be presented to the user (copyright file, description...)
<Jazzva> gnomefreak ^
<XioNoX> asac, xbl handler allow only key & mouse
 * gnomefreak gives up on what needs to be <80 and > 80
<asac> XioNoX: http://paste.ubuntu.com/36800/
<asac> apply that and start fro there
<gnomefreak> Jazzva: no it didnt fix it
<Jazzva> gnomefreak, I think just the things that will be presented to a user
<Jazzva> hmm... strange
<asac> XioNoX: actually we can even dump the html:div
<gnomefreak> Jazzva: all you did was indent the long
<asac> the idea is to use the <constructor> code
<XioNoX> ok
<XioNoX> like flashblock ?
<asac> to send out events about "pluginUsed"
<asac> XioNoX: apply the patch
<Jazzva> gnomefreak, ah... the short description must be in one line
<asac> ;)
<gnomefreak> Jazzva: although now its line 14
<Jazzva> I'm not sure about the rule for it...
<gnomefreak> Jazzva: that doesnt meet 80 char rule
<gnomefreak> thats why its on 2 lines
<gnomefreak> and that makes sence since it built fine before changing it
<gnomefreak> lets find out
<gnomefreak> Jazzva: space between long and short?
<XioNoX> asac, how do y apply the diff ?
<Jazzva> try putting it on one line :). sorry for the "80 chars rule". I try to make thing presented to user break at 80 char if I can :)
<Jazzva> gnomefreak, space? you mean an empty line? that's not needed...
<gnomefreak> ok
<gnomefreak> oh fuck
<gnomefreak> control is fixed now rules error
<gnomefreak> Jazzva: debian/rules:21: *** missing separator.  Stop
<Jazzva> gnomefreak, please paste it
<gnomefreak> build/firegpg:: chmod a-x+X components/FireGPGCall.dll
<gnomefreak> what should be used as seperater
<Jazzva> put "chmod ..." on a new line
<gnomefreak> http://pastebin.mozilla.org/512907
<gnomefreak> Jazzva: it is
<gnomefreak> Jazzva: just irc put it on one line
<gnomefreak> im thinking a ; is needed but not sure
<gnomefreak> after *dll
<Jazzva> gnomefreak, the space before "chmod" should be a tab. If you copy/pasted it, it might be formed of spaces instead...
<Jazzva> gnomefreak, so check that
<Jazzva> and you can also put ";" at the end of the line, but it should be ok like this too...
<gnomefreak> ok give me a few need to update changelog
<gnomefreak> no i dont its all there
<gnomefreak> ha
<gnomefreak> Jazzva: thanks it worked
<Jazzva> no problem :)
<gnomefreak> i have to update bzr but im waiting for any other errors
<Jazzva> actually... you can change the "a-x+X" in chmod just to "a-x"
<gnomefreak> too late
<asac> XioNoX: download to file
<asac> change to ubufox dir
<gnomefreak> it really shouldnt matter at all
<asac> patch -p0 < /tmp/file.diff
<asac> (if the file is called /tmp/file.diff)
<XioNoX> ok
<XioNoX> i've done it manually :D
<XioNoX> but I save that ;)
<asac> XioNoX: err
<asac> please apply directly
<asac> otherwise you might have missed something ;)
<asac> at least i wouldnt trust myself ;)
<gnomefreak> ok breakfast . bzr branches are updated and fixed and pushing to PPA atm
<asac> but well ... as long as your .css is short, and the alert pops up it should be fine
<asac> gnomefreak: please ping in bug
<gnomefreak> asac: what bug?
<XioNoX> it should be ok :D but it is normal that my firefox is freezing on the adobe webpage ?
<asac> gnomefreak: or give me direct branch names ;)
<gnomefreak> oh
<asac> gnomefreak: i forget what you are working on ;)
<gnomefreak> firegpg
<asac> gnomefreak: if you update bug: says: "ready!
<asac> i will see it in my extension mailbox
<gnomefreak> ok
<asac> which i try to follow up on regularly
<asac> ;)
<asac> gnomefreak: full branch name would be appreciated ;)
<gnomefreak> it will have it
<asac> of your and the "release" branch
<asac> gnomefreak: sure
<gnomefreak> you want LP links or the bzr branch.....
<asac> gnomefreak: hmm ... please try to do a "merge request"
<asac> in launchpad
<asac> i'd like to test that feature
<gnomefreak> with what?
<asac> we should receive mails
<gnomefreak> i get mails for it
<gnomefreak> asac: tested a while ago
<XioNoX> asac, i get the alert, but if i refresh the page it crash of freeze :(
<gnomefreak> asac: i would need branches to merge to
<asac> gnomefreak: ah ... ok firegpg isnt uploaded yet?
<asac> there is no RELEASE branch from what i can see
<gnomefreak> but update bug 227945
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 227945 in firegpg "[needs packaging] Please package FireGPG extension for Firefox " [Wishlist,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/227945
<XioNoX> segfault
<gnomefreak> asac: no this is new
<asac> XioNoX: are you on 3.1 ?
<XioNoX> 3.0
<gnomefreak> asac: lso find them in my PPA if needed
<asac> XioNoX: for me it doesnt
<gnomefreak> also
<asac> XioNoX: maybe apply my patch for real ;)
<gnomefreak> ok breakfast now
<XioNoX> asac, it seem that it is NSPlugin Wrapper who are crashing
<asac> gnomefreak: didnt base the .ubuntu branch on the .upstream branch
<asac> what did you do?
<asac> you need to start with .upstream branch
<asac> then add packaging
<asac> (which is revision 1 in your ubuntu branch, but should be revision 2)
<gnomefreak> when i did it that way it failed
<asac> no
<gnomefreak> i fixed it to have files
<gnomefreak> asac: yes it did
<asac> thats wrong
<asac> we cannot use it that way
<gnomefreak> Jazzva: informed me of it
<asac> unfortunately
<asac> the procedure is outlined on the Packaging page in wiki
<gnomefreak> oh well
<asac> you start with upstream branch
<asac> then copy debian/ directory from XPI.TEMPLATE
<asac> and adapt the files accordingly
<XioNoX> even with your patch it is crashing
<asac> XioNoX: where?
<asac> on youtube?
<XioNoX> on youtube it is freezing
<XioNoX> i don't see the popup
<XioNoX> ok http://www.t45ol.com/ we can see the alert but it crashing
<asac> XioNoX: remve the surrounding div elements
<asac> we dont need them
<asac> so content just contains children
<asac> that works for me
<asac> otherwise the alert freezes
<asac> (though i can close it using the X window closer)
<XioNoX> still crashing
<XioNoX> still freezing on youtube
<XioNoX> yave you try with 3.0 ?
<XioNoX> or do you wan't that I try with 3.1 ?
<gnomefreak> asac: just becausqe revision 1 doesnt say initial release its not usable?
<asac> no ... i am running 3.0.1 install
<asac> gnomefreak: he?
<asac> no
<asac> gnomefreak: because the .ubuntu branch is not based on .upstream branch its not usable
<gnomefreak> yes that is it since there is nothing wrong with branch it has files it should have
<asac> we wont be able to merge in future
<gnomefreak> asac: yes it is
<asac> gnomefreak: no
<gnomefreak> when i fixed it i had to redo it all today
<asac> gnomefreak: if it was the commit log of rev 1 would be identical
<asac> maybe you copied files by hand
<asac> but you surely didnt start to create the .ubuntu branch by using the real .upsream branch
<gnomefreak> asac: i did after getting upstream from branch
<gnomefreak> look at time stamps on branches
<asac> gnomefreak: you _must_ not copy by hand
<asac> gnomefreak: to create .ubuntu you do:
<asac> bzr branch lp......upstream
<asac> cd .....upstream
<gnomefreak> asac: why not since itt was already done from XPI
<asac> cp -r /tmp/XPI.TEMPALTE/debian .
<gnomefreak> asac: this was started a month or so ago
<asac> bzr commit -m "* first .ubuntu commit, which is the second commit on the brancH"
<gnomefreak> it was from XPI but had to put it aside to fix the failure to install bug
<asac> gnomefreak: you start with .upstream
<gnomefreak> yes
<asac> then copy the files from XPI.TEMPLATE by hand into it
<asac> commit that as second revision
<gnomefreak> yes
<asac> yes, but you didnt do that
<asac> look at bzr log
<asac> you started with XPI.TEMPALTE
<asac> copied .upstream files into it
<asac> (if you did that at all)
<asac> most likely you just created a directory, copied the .upstream and the XPI.TEMPALTE into it and committed that together as first revision
<asac> gnomefreak: since you did it one out ago, just redo .... follow the instructions i gave above
<gnomefreak> i have no need to commit an empty XPITEMPLATE
<asac> feel free to modifiy the files before doing the first .ubuntu commit
<asac> but start with .upstream
<asac> and commit on top of that
<asac> first revision _must_ be identical to upstream branch
<gnomefreak> wait i think i know what happened
<gnomefreak> let me guess ubuntu branch doesnt contain upstream files?
<gnomefreak> that is because i left them out when i pushed
<gnomefreak> damnit
<asac> gnomefreak: no
<gnomefreak> oh good
<asac> follow the instructions above
<asac> you have to start with .upstream
<asac> then copy the XPI.TEMPLATE files into it
<asac> modify them
<asac> commit
<armin76> and bumb
<asac> (this is revision 2 then)
<gnomefreak> but the files i already had were based on it :(
<gnomefreak> cant be revision 2
<gnomefreak> im not commiting/pushing empty XPI.TEMPLATE
<gnomefreak> so it would be revision 1 that has all files included
<gnomefreak> hence redoing it the same way i did it
<asac> gnomefreak: hey
<asac> first revision is the .upstream commit
<gnomefreak> but i will start all over and maybe have it done in a day or so
<asac> so it _is_ second revision
<gnomefreak> no
<asac> gnomefreak: thats what i am telling you
<asac> you _must_ start with .upstream branch
<gnomefreak> why .upstream is another branch
<asac> which already contains one commit
<asac> gnomefreak: yes, but .upstream is the parent branch for .ubuntu
<asac> they are not indpendent
<armin76> asac: why not bumb!
<asac> gnomefreak: you did them independent, which makes them useless
<asac> as we cannot do bzr merge then
<gnomefreak> yes i know but revisions dont skip from brnch o branch
<asac> gnomefreak: try and see it yourself ;)
<gnomefreak> so 1 still wont be .upstream unless i push it beore gettingXPI
<asac> gnomefreak: just follow the instructions on wiki blindly
<asac> that will work
<XioNoX> asac, i've find why it is freezing. The popup didn't show up but it is here, so i have juste to press space or enter
<asac> XioNoX: hehe ;)
<asac> XioNoX: maybe its hidden behind the main window?
<XioNoX> no
<XioNoX> we see it when we alt tab
<asac> XioNoX: ok. did you drop the html:div yet?
<XioNoX> but a soon a we select it, he disapear
<XioNoX> yes
<XioNoX> but i don't know why it is crashing
<asac> XioNoX: just npviewer?
<asac> are you on hardy?
<XioNoX> yes
<XioNoX> 64bits if it can help
<asac> XioNoX: ok. i think there is a separate bug for nspluginwraper hanging
<asac> XioNoX: is there a package ia32-libs installed?
<XioNoX> yes
<asac> can you please check whether it still ships libflashsupport ?
<asac> e.g. dpkg -L ia32-libs | grep libflashsupp
<XioNoX> We're  going to eat
<XioNoX> c u
<XioNoX> asac,  /usr/lib32/libflashsupport.so
<asac> XioNoX: remove that
<asac> or move it to a differnt directory ;)
<asac> that might cause _more_ crashes ;)
<asac> than flash does anyway
<asac> and it deadlocks on shutdown, which might cause the freezage you saw
<asac> Jazzva: ^^ ...the above might be responsible for the "grey" on reload thing on amd64
<asac> not sure though if libflashsupport.so is still included in intrepid ia32-libs package though
<asac> Jazzva: if you are back, please let me know ;)
<XioNoX> asac, even with rm libflashsupport.so it crash
<XioNoX> with a seg fault
<asac> XioNoX: please test iwht gnash then
<asac> its probably a bug in amd64
<asac> flash
<asac> here on x86 it works without and with nspluginwarpper
<gnomefreak> asac: give it a little while to update but there should be 1 for .upstream and 3 for .ubuntu (had to update changelog after push since i forgot before
<asac> gn	i see 2 revision right now
<asac> maybe i will wait a bit
<asac> at least the first revision looks better
<gnomefreak> you will get 3 in a few
<asac> if its really the revision that is in .upstream
<gnomefreak> it needs to update
<asac> then it should be fine
<gnomefreak> it is
<asac> yep
<asac> will wait a bit
<gnomefreak> hmmmmmmmmm
<gnomefreak> Pushed up to revision 3.
<gnomefreak> there it is
<asac> ok ... let me see
<XioNoX> asac, still crashing :(
<gnomefreak> gnomefreak@Development:~/firegpg$ ls
<gnomefreak> XPI.TEMPLATE  firegpg  firegpg.ubuntu
<gnomefreak> see done right
<asac> XioNoX: what is still crashing?
<XioNoX> firefox
<XioNoX> if i reflresh the page, it close
<asac> try with a fresh profile
<asac> that doesnt make much sense
<gnomefreak> now i build for PPA
<XioNoX> it is a fresh profile
<asac> XioNoX: you never tell me swhich page you try to refresh
<XioNoX> <XioNoX> ok http://www.t45ol.com/ we can see the alert but it crashing
<gnomefreak> ok sticking with 1 teminal now 5 is too hard to keep track of :(
<asac>   XioNoX doesnt crash for me
<asac> XioNoX: with my patch
<asac> XioNoX: please try gnash instead of flash
<asac> well
<XioNoX> i've apply you patch
<asac> XioNoX: are you sure?
<XioNoX> i've installed gnash
<asac> XioNoX: are you using gnash?
<asac> installed is one thing
<asac> using a different ;)
<asac> which nspluginwrapper package version?
<asac> which flashplugin-nonfree package version?
<XioNoX>  libgnashplugin.so
<XioNoX> yep
<asac> (consider to remove flashplugin-nonfree)
<asac> XioNoX: did you remove flashplugin-nonfree
<XioNoX> yep
<asac> XioNoX: if you right click on a flash file do you see "gnash" ?
<XioNoX>  flashplugin-nonfreebeta exactly
<XioNoX> yes yes it is gnash ;)
<asac> you never know
<asac> XioNoX: for me it doesnt crash ... have you tried fresh profile?
<asac> have you tried a fresh ubufox.xpi
<asac> ?
<asac> remove ubufox.xpi
<asac> sh build.sh ;)
<XioNoX>  Main loop ended, cleaning up
<XioNoX> Any segfault past this message is likely due to improper threads cleanup.
<XioNoX> Main loop ended, cleaning up
<XioNoX> Any segfault past this message is likely due to improper threads cleanup
<XioNoX> and it crash only on www.t45ol.com/
<asac> XioNoX: well.. then dont get stuck on that
<asac> we want to send out events
<XioNoX> on adobe or youtube all is working good
<asac> cool
<gnomefreak> im not crashing there
<asac> the alert also introduces some wierd races most likely
<gnomefreak> with flash
<asac> so dont be too bothered about that
<XioNoX> ok good
<asac> what we wawnt is to send out events that contain which mime-type is used
<asac> and accumulate them somewhere
<asac> so we can later use them to present the user a list of "plugins/mime-types in use on a page"
<XioNoX> and this transparent for the user ?
<asac> XioNoX: for now we could add a menu entry "other plugins ..."
<asac> which then pops up the wizard with the mime-types currently in use on the current page
<XioNoX> oh
<asac> the other idea is to add a icon for the same operatoin to the bottom right corner of the window (e.g. status bar)
<gnomefreak> almost like my day didnt start out shitty at 2am now my tv is broken and my push hasnt shown up on PPA yet :(
<gnomefreak> be back.
<asac> to catch users attention
<XioNoX> ok
<asac> gnomefreak: ppa is slow today
<XioNoX> what do you prefer ?
<asac> XioNoX: for now i'd prefer both
<asac> e.g. implement one command
<gnomefreak> i see that
<gnomefreak> >10 minute
<asac> present it as a menu entry as well as a icon in the status bar
<asac> if the user clicks it we want the wizard for the mime-types we accumulated through the xbl constrcture
<XioNoX> ok so I create another xul file
<asac> XioNoX: yes. a "overlay"
<asac> for the menu for now i'd say
<gnomefreak> asac: im guessing you didnt upload firegpg into ubuntu archives right?
<gnomefreak> PPA rejected my upload
<gnomefreak> Rejected:
<gnomefreak> The source firegpg - 0.5.1-0ubuntu1 is already accepted in ubuntu/intrepid and you cannot upload the same version within the same distribution. You have to modify the source version and re-upload.
<gnomefreak> well ill give it an hour or 3 than push again
 * asac  lunch
<asac> bb in 30 minh
<Jazzva> asac, back.
<fta> hi
<fta> anyone familiar with SVG here ?
<Jazzva> gnomefreak, I think it will reject it again. Just add new changelog entry with version 0.5.1-0ubuntu2 (though, adding ~gnomefreak1 at the end of that would be more recommended)
<Jazzva> fta, hi..
<Jazzva> not me... sorry
<gnomefreak> its because i delete the other ones and it hasnt gone through yet
<Jazzva> ah, ok...
<gnomefreak> and ill add ~jjv to it once its ready
<gnomefreak> 2-3 hours at most
<gnomefreak> ok back to pulling tv apart
<Jazzva> good luck
<fta> http://labs.adobe.com/technologies/flashplayer10/
<fta> NSS for Linux – Flash Player 10 for Linux now supports Mozilla’s Network Security Services (NSS) for secure network connections.
<fta> not sure how this works with our sonamed nss
<fta> "Ubuntu OS Support — Flash Player 10 now supports Ubuntu, one of the most popular flavors of Linux." hmm
<asac> fta: it should
<asac> fta: cool
<asac> (e.g. ubuntu support)
<Jazzva> asac... i'm not sure about ia32-libs. It didn't show me list of files on packages.ubuntu.com
<fta> i hope somehow HTML5 kills flash
<XioNoX> or release sources of flash
<XioNoX> or both
<fta> flash is evil, free or not. integration is a pain
<Jazzva> fta, hehe :)
<XioNoX> asac, can we use external js files in xbl ?
<asac> XioNoX: why not?
<asac> but usually you implement your things in "implementation"
<XioNoX> i've created the menuitem
<XioNoX> the status bar item
<XioNoX> but but i don't really know what they should do
<XioNoX> displaying a new windows ?
<XioNoX> be visible only in function of the js of the xbl ?
<asac> XioNoX: you could make your own "menuitem" with xbl, which then could implement fields where you cann add "missing mime types"
<asac> so when you click, the menu item knows what mime-types to look for alternatives for
<XioNoX> the menuitem is (for the moment) in a new xul, so i have to put it in the xbl ?
<XioNoX> i don't understand : which then could implement fields where you cann add "missing mime types"
<asac> XioNoX: you could implement: "myspecialmenuitem" in xbl
<asac> and then use that in your xul instead of menuitem
<asac> XioNoX: maybe you can also just add arbitrary new fields to that menuitem though
<asac> let me think ;)
<XioNoX> new fields = new menuitem under the menuitem  ?
<asac> getElementByid("mymenuitemid").usedMimeTypes =...
<asac> XioNoX: look how the missingplugins thing stores its mime-types
<asac> most likely we want to do it in a similar way
<XioNoX> missingplugins thing ?
<XioNoX> ha ok
<XioNoX> asac, this part : ? event.preventDefault();
<XioNoX>           // Fire a PluginNotFound event to trigger the infobar
<XioNoX>           var ev = document.createEvent("Events");
<XioNoX>           ev.initEvent("PluginNotFound", true, true);
<XioNoX>           this.dispatchEvent(ev);
<XioNoX> asac, I don't understand how the .Event thing in the xbl show a new window :(
<XioNoX> i can't find references to it
<asac> XioNoX: the event listener is probably in "browser.js" for now
<asac> search the full source tree for the event name that is in the .xml
<Jazzva> and i'm off for the most of the afternoon to work on client/server/workstation programs for school project...
<XioNoX> ok, i've find it !
<XioNoX> line 850
<XioNoX> but i've got to go
<XioNoX> i'll continue on this later
<XioNoX> asac, thx  and see you later ;)
<ksbalaji> my firefox 3.0.1 is screwed up. Built up bookmarks are gone! Im unable to select add-ons -FF3 just quits! help
<asac> ksbalaji: restart your system. then start firefox from a terminal with the command
<asac>   firefox -safe-mode
<asac> if that makes firefox to startup, then disable all extensions (except the ubuntu one) in tool -> addons
<ksbalaji> thanks asac I shall try.
<ksbalaji> asac Before restarting, I tried safemode result::balaji@viva100:~$ firefox -safe-mode
<ksbalaji> (firefox:27347): GnomeUI-WARNING **: While connecting to session manager:
<ksbalaji> Authentication Rejected, reason : None of the authentication protocols specified are supported and host-based authentication failed.
<ksbalaji> Segmentation fault
<asac> ksbalaji: upgrade your system to latest
<asac> reboot
<asac> you have a differnt problem
<asac> not firefox related
<asac> ask on #ubuntu
<gnomefreak> Jazzva: its on my PPA building atm if you want to test
<Jazzva> gnomefreak, ok... will do later. currently working on a school project
<Jazzva> asac, I just noticed this change in adblock-plus: "Reproduce the MPL license text in debian/copyright as required by policy, instead of installing it as a separate file."
<Jazzva> That means I should fix this in few of my extensions...
<fta> is that a new 3.8.* policy ?
<Jazzva> fta, probably
<fta> "Every package must be accompanied by a verbatim copy of its copyright and distribution license in the file /usr/share/doc/package/copyright. This file must neither be compressed nor be a symbolic link. "
<fta> Jazzva, ^^
<fta> http://www.debian.org/doc/debian-policy/ch-docs.html#s-copyrightfile
<Jazzva> hmm... ok
<Jazzva> does that apply for gpl/lgpl/the rest in the common-licenses, too?
<fta> no
<fta> "Packages distributed under the UCB BSD license, the Apache license (version 2.0), the Artistic license, the GNU GPL (version 2 or 3), the GNU LGPL (versions 2, 2.1, or 3), and the GNU FDL (version 1.2) should refer to the corresponding files under /usr/share/common-licenses,[92] rather than quoting them in the copyright file. "
<Jazzva> ah... good :)
<fta> [92] In particular, /usr/share/common-licenses/BSD, /usr/share/common-licenses/Apache-2.0, /usr/share/common-licenses/Artistic, /usr/share/common-licenses/GPL-2, /usr/share/common-licenses/GPL-3, /usr/share/common-licenses/LGPL-2, /usr/share/common-licenses/LGPL-2.1, /usr/share/common-licenses/LGPL-3, and /usr/share/common-licenses/GFDL-1.2 respectively.
<fta> Jazzva, and remember to bump standard version to 3.8.0.1 while you're there
<Jazzva> ok
<asac> Jazzva: err.
<asac> i dont think that that copyright policy can be done in ubuntu
<asac> is that a debian policy?
<Jazzva> umm... i suppose..
<asac> i dont think we can actually do this. we are fighting for CD space
<asac> and thus link everything that is a duplicated file
<asac> same for .gz :)
<asac> so for now, just ignore that imo
<asac> (unless someone complains)
<Jazzva> but this shouldn't be a problem for packages in universe/multiverse, right?
<Jazzva> s/this/that
<Jazzva> hmm... has flash 10 reached hardy yet?
<asac> multiverse for sure
<asac> universe has the same standards license-wise as main
<Jazzva> aha... ok
<asac> only difference is the support promise
<Jazzva> canonical vs. community support
<Jazzva> s/canonical/canonical+comm/
<asac> Jazzva: yes.
<asac> more or less
<asac> all this will change hopefully
<asac> but its not an easy task to do
<asac> e.g. main vs. universe will go
<Jazzva> change in what way?
<asac> instead we will get "ubuntu desktop", "ubuntu server", "ubuntu server ibm editioN" and such
<asac> there are discussions about that in debian devel
<Jazzva> and how will that handle the support?
<asac> well ... canonical would commit to support the "ubunt udesktop" and whatever seeds
<asac> if there are third party entities that want to support other sets of packages they can do that
<asac> with their own seed
<Jazzva> and where will current universe packages go?
<asac> its still unclear what to do with the intersecting packages though
<asac> Jazzva: universe will stay universe
<asac> main is just going away in the long run
<asac> and will be replaced with "X distro"
<asac> at lesat thats what i understood
<asac> there are plenty of open points though
<Jazzva> i will try to nod as if I understood that... but I think it's a bit fuzzy :)
<asac> its all not well thought out
<asac> e.g. not finalized
<asac> its just understaood that the main/universe split isnt the best and probably isnt the most flexible way to do that
<Jazzva> aham... ok
<Jazzva> :)
<Jazzva> asac, regarding nspluginwrapper, i still tend to get nspluginviewer's processes in a separate window.
<Jazzva> and they don't work
<Jazzva> if I don't close them, I can browse normally, but none of the flash works
<Jazzva> if I close one of them
<Jazzva> next time I bump into some flash  object, firefox crashes
<Jazzva> at least, that's what I'm usually getting...
<asac> Jazzva: thats 1.0.0 ?
<asac> Jazzva: have you tried to remove libflashsupport.so?
<asac> (which might still be shipped in ia32-libs)
<asac> at least those create deadlocks
<asac> which might cause issues when firefox wants to reuse the same pluginhost for a new website
<Jazzva> I don't think i'm able to install ia32-libs. i'm on i386
<Jazzva> And I don't think I have libflashsupport.so. But I'll run a find to make sure it's not there
<asac> Jazzva: oh. you get that on i686
<asac> strange
<asac> havent seen any issues there
<Jazzva> lucky you :)
<fta> (flash is evil)
<Jazzva> +1
<asac> fta: convince all the flash developers out there that they should abandon their job
<asac> until that happens flash usage will only accelerate
<asac> (unfortunately)
<fta> they will once there's something better... which has yet to occur
<asac> well. i think you shoul dknow that everyone 30+ would try to put more energy in fighting for an old technology than learning a new one
<asac> as long as the new alternative isnt really far, far ahead, adoption can only go through fresh blood
<asac> who also have to convince their old bosses first ;)
<asac> i think that flash will stay for ages :(
<asac> svg failed
<asac> all depends on whether there is a good developer studio
<asac> that allows non-developers to develop something ;)
<fta> svg is not a good competitor against flash
<fta> i wish svg takes on, now that controls and animations are emerging, yet, it's not a video format, just a 2D vectorial still pictures format
<asac> animations exist for ages
<asac> i used a baltic like 6 years ago with javascript
<asac> to do animation
<fta> in svg ?
<asac> yes
<fta> mozilla doesn't have it yet
<asac> the standard always defined animation ... the java implementation worked for ages
<asac> same for the adobe implementation
<asac> yeah ... mozilla decided against that
<asac> no doubt one of the reasons why it failed
<fta> they will, probably for 3.0.2
<asac> lets hope
<asac> but then you need to get a good svn implementation to the other 90% of the computers
<asac> before you can really use that as a web-designer
<asac> http://xmlgraphics.apache.org/batik/
<asac> batik :) ... not baltic ;)
<fta> there's still no native svg in IE, even IE8, but i don't care. I'm producing some now
<asac> fta: well. windows has at least a proper plugin
<asac> i think from adobe ;)
<asac> or was it macromedia ... not that it would make a difference ;)
<fta> which reach end-of-life in december
<fta> +es
<fta> adobe killed it
<asac> oh
<asac> cool
<asac> well, then svg wont fly for sure i guess
<asac> OTOH, there was a talk at moz summit about bringing mozilla technolgies to IE to not have this kind of dilemma
<asac> e.g. produce a svg plugin for IE based on mozilla svg code
<asac> so moz doesnt get stuck because of lazy IE in future
<fta> asac, did they start something already ?
<asac> fta: there was a demonstration about ... some picture format ... let me think ;)
<Jazzva> IE doesn't support SVG? Wow...
<fta> Q: I know this has been talked about (and deflected) over and over, but can we get a sense of what the MSFT mindset is on SVG? I personally think it is a great technology, but the lack of full browser support makes it very hard to use in production....
<fta> A: We believe that graphics support is important, and SVG is a pretty good capture of capabilities, with lots of industry support (though the spec is big and inconsistently/incompletely implemented across browsers). It didn't make the IE8 cut.
<fta> that's from http://www.microsoft.com/windowsxp/expertzone/chats/transcripts/08_0619_ez_ie8.mspx
<asac> umm
<asac> too difficult apparently ;)
<fta> i understand "It didn't make the IE8 cut" as "we have the code but not the quality yet"
<fta> maybe i'm wrong
<XioNoX> asac, still working ?
<XioNoX> you never sleep ?
<asac> no. i understand it as "we didnt care, but we claim that that was for the benefit of the customer - so we could release earlier" :)
<asac> fta: ^^
<asac> XioNoX: i am back ;)
<asac> i am about to sleep :-D
<asac> its just interesting to see whats going on :-D
<XioNoX> asac, do you think that I could continue to contribute with you help after my internship ?
<asac> if you continue to do useful things, why not :)
<asac> otoh, it puts a pile of load on me too
<asac> but i guess it wont be that intense anyway ;)
<XioNoX> i'll be back at school so it will be less intense
<asac> i guess
<XioNoX> you work only on firefox ?
<XioNoX> and NM ?
<asac> mozilla in general
<asac> weighted by importance to some degree ;)
<XioNoX> ok, nice
<asac> NM is something to get out in a different world. to escape from brain-deadlocks ;)
<XioNoX> i'm using 0.7 if you need feedback ;)
<XioNoX> how many dev works for canonical like you ?
<asac> i have no exact number at hand right now
<XioNoX> and do you read brainstorm idea around firefox ?
<asac> i sometimes do
<asac> or at least try to take a look
<asac> some ideas are great, but hard to do
<asac> faster firefox otoh, isnt really a good idea imo ;)
<asac> "Better sound support" is not really a firefox issue ;)
<XioNoX> what firefox 3.1 will use for the sound of ogg ?
<asac> i hope its gstreamer which can use everything
<XioNoX> You will have to code something specially for pulse of firefox dev take care ?
<asac> fta: ?
<asac> is gstreamer used in video tags?
<fta> not yet
<asac> ok. but i think thats the idea
<asac> which would easily bring us easy-codec-install
<fta> bug 422538
<fta> mozilla bug 422538
<asac> ubottu: go
<fta> dead ?
<asac>  mozilla bug 422538
<ubottu> Mozilla bug 422538 in Video/Audio "Ogg Theora backend for HTML5 video element" [Enhancement,Resolved: fixed] http://bugzilla.mozilla.org/show_bug.cgi?id=422538
<asac> hurry ;)
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about go
<fta> hm, gst is another one
<fta> mozilla bug 422540
<ubottu> Mozilla bug 422540 in Video/Audio "GStreamer backend for HTML5 video element" [Enhancement,Assigned] http://bugzilla.mozilla.org/show_bug.cgi?id=422540
<fta> it's a P1
<XioNoX> Good night ;)
<XioNoX> see you tomorrow
<asac_> hmm
<asac_> disconnect
<fta> <fta> mozilla bug 422540
<ubottu> Mozilla bug 422540 in Video/Audio "GStreamer backend for HTML5 video element" [Enhancement,Assigned] http://bugzilla.mozilla.org/show_bug.cgi?id=422540
<XioNoX> asac_, good night ;)
<asac_> yep
<fta> asac_, btw, the svg animation bug:  mozilla bug 216462
<fta> nearly "landable"
<asac_> good news
<fta> but it's a wanted1.9.1
<ubottu> Mozilla bug 216462 in SVG "Implement SVG (SMIL) Animation" [Normal,Assigned] http://bugzilla.mozilla.org/show_bug.cgi?id=216462
<fta> the bot is slow...
<asac_> yeah ;)
<asac_> half a meg patch :-D
#ubuntu-mozillateam 2008-08-13
<fta> looks like ff3 doesn't support glyph-orientation-vertical="0" in SVG :(
<fta> mozilla bug 319163
<ubottu> Mozilla bug 319163 in SVG "vertical writing does not work in SVG" [Normal,New] http://bugzilla.mozilla.org/show_bug.cgi?id=319163
<fta> damn, no fix
<fta> not nominated either
<gnomefreak> Jazzva: asac are either around i have a stupid question about a extension
<Jazzva> gnomefreak, I'm here...
<Jazzva> (sorry ... still haven't look at the firegpg. was working on this school project :))
<gnomefreak> im looking at linkwidgets
<gnomefreak> and i cant find just that source upstream its almost like they packaged all exteniosn in one
<gnomefreak>  see http://clav.mozdev.org/source.html
<gnomefreak> should i grab all re remove the one i want to new dir and start there?
<gnomefreak> and hope it has all files needed
<Jazzva> gnomefreak, the source is there...
<Jazzva> http://www.mozdev.org/source/browse/clav/source/linkwidget/
<Jazzva> i can't understand your question :)...
<gnomefreak> when i tried to grab it it grabed all of thier extensions
<gnomefreak> from this link how do i use cvs?
<Jazzva> gnomefreak, dunno...
<Jazzva> try following the instructions provided there
<Jazzva> cvs -d :pserver:guest@mozdev.org:/cvs login
<Jazzva> cvs -d :pserver:guest@mozdev.org:/cvs co clav
<Jazzva> the second one might checkout all extensions
<Jazzva> i haven't used cvs much, but maybe something like this might work (based on intuition)
<Jazzva> cvs -d :pserver:guest@mozdev.org:/cvs co clav/source/linkwidget
<gnomefreak> ok will try and yes second one does give all of them
<gnomefreak> Jazzva: loosk like it worked
<gnomefreak> Jazzva: thanks again ;)
<Jazzva> gnomefreak, no problem :)
<gnomefreak> Jazzva: some think bothers me about this mainly the CVS dir.
<gnomefreak> gnomefreak@Development:~/linkwidgets$ ls
<gnomefreak> clav
<gnomefreak> gnomefreak@Development:~/linkwidgets$ cd clav/
<gnomefreak> gnomefreak@Development:~/linkwidgets/clav$ ls
<gnomefreak> CVS  source
<gnomefreak> gnomefreak@Development:~/linkwidgets/clav$ cd CVS/
<gnomefreak> gnomefreak@Development:~/linkwidgets/clav/CVS$ ls
<gnomefreak> Entries  Entries.Log  Entries.Static  Repository  Root
<gnomefreak> gnomefreak@Development:~/linkwidgets/clav/CVS$ cd ..
<gnomefreak> gnomefreak@Development:~/linkwidgets/clav$ cd source/
<gnomefreak> gnomefreak@Development:~/linkwidgets/clav/source$ ls
<gnomefreak> CVS  linkwidget
<Jazzva> just mv linkwidget dir... i think that's the one you need :)
<gnomefreak> i guess i should us sources/CVS/linkwideits
<Jazzva> and if you find any CVS dirs inside linkwidget, delete them
<Jazzva> something like
<Jazzva> $ cd linkwidget; find . -name CVS -exec 'rm -rf {}'
<Jazzva> (I think)
<Jazzva> it should work
<gnomefreak> from what dir?
<Jazzva> execute that find from linkwidget dir
<gnomefreak> so from ~/linkwidgits or ~/linkwidgets/clav/source/?
<gnomefreak> im thinking top level since CVS is in top level of both dir
<Jazzva> ~/linkwidgets/clav/source/linkwidgets
<Jazzva> since you need only that one
<Jazzva> the rest are useless for packaging :)
<gnomefreak> thats usless as well
<Jazzva> why is it useless? doesn't it contain the source?
<gnomefreak> i removed CVS all around the source including in *source/kinkwidgits
<gnomefreak> Jazzva: there isnt a copyright file
<Jazzva> bug upstream :)
<gnomefreak> gnomefreak@Development:~/linkwidgets/clav/source/linkwidget$ ls
<gnomefreak> chrome.manifest  content  defaults  install.rdf  lang  makexpi  tests  theme
<gnomefreak> there was one i could swear
<Jazzva> is it maybe just in xpi (though it should be in source too, if that's the case)
<gnomefreak> i think it was in the full pull from cvs intead of using link... directly
<gnomefreak> that isnt so great IMHO
<gnomefreak> i might leave this one for tomorrow or next day until i can decide what i want to do with it
<Jazzva> ok
<gnomefreak> maybe ill email him in morning about how to grab just thid one extenion ewithcopy* and frieds
<gnomefreak> flashgot looks like its windows app and they state for linux/bxd you need wine to run it. is this really one we want to work with?
<fta> http://www.hixie.ch/tests/evil/acid/004/
 * fta applauds in anticipation
<gnomefreak> !info foxmarks hardy
<ubottu> Package foxmarks does not exist in hardy
<gnomefreak> thats 3 i cant find cvs or svn for soure nor anyother mention of source code
<gnomefreak> make that 4
<gnomefreak> Jazzva: im heading for bed now. if you want i can tak some of yours while im waiing for replies, but i will look after i sleep
<Jazzva> some of mine? extensions?
<Jazzva> gnomefreak ^
<crimsun> fta: ok, I'll look (sorry, travelling for work lately)
<crimsun> fta: are there binary packages built for 8.04, too?
<fta> crimsun, yes
<crimsun> ok
<fta> crimsun, and there's a test page too: http://www.double.co.nz/video_test/
<crimsun> ok, thanks
<fta> http://mozillalinks.org/wp/2008/07/native-ogg-vorbis-and-theora-support-added-for-firefox-31/
<fta> going to bed. cu
 * gnomefreak wishes they would put contact on one of their pages 
<gnomefreak> they said ff acid wont work correct until ff 4.0
<gnomefreak> Jazzva: i know your gone and im headin to bed. can we use bugzilla as Extension developer contact i cant find a devs email address or i gues we could use bugzilla please ping me when your around i might be sleeping but ill have away up so i will dee it if my nick is used ;)
<Jazzva> gnomefreak, you can, I suppose... I usually leave it blank if that's the case :)
<gnomefreak> i see there are 4 devs on the pluging page but after reading FAQ it says dont bother them (psrsphrded)
<gnomefreak> ill use bugzilla i think
<Jazzva> s/psrsphrded/paraphrased/?
<gnomefreak> yep
<gnomefreak> ok thats fixed im going to bed. see you in morning
<Jazzva> see you :)
<Jazzva> i'm off too...
<XioNoX> hi !
<asac> hi XioNoX
<XioNoX> ready to work !
<XioNoX> I'm just listening to the new queen song
<asac> hehe
<XioNoX> http://mxr.mozilla.org/mozilla/source/browser/base/content/browser.js#5874
<XioNoX> and line 850
<asac> XioNoX: ok. what we want something similar like the "missingPluginInstaller.prototype.newMissingPlugin"
<XioNoX> newMissingPlugin or installSinglePlugin ?
<asac> XioNoX: for now "newMissingPlugin"
<XioNoX> ok
<asac> that is the function that accumulates a list of plugins used on a tabbrowser instance
<asac> instead of displaying the notification box, we want to activate the menu entry
<XioNoX> ok
<XioNoX> a big and hard function :D
<asac> (ad the status bar icon)
<asac> XioNoX: well ... its almost exactly how we want it
<XioNoX> ok nice
<asac> it gets the event (which we still need to emit)
<asac> associated is with the right tabbrowser tab
<XioNoX> <![CDATA[
<XioNoX>           event.preventDefault();
<XioNoX>           // Fire a PluginNotFound event to trigger the infobar
<XioNoX>           var ev = document.createEvent("Events");
<XioNoX>           ev.initEvent("PLUGIN_DETECTED", true, true);
<XioNoX>           this.dispatchEvent(ev);
<asac> e.g. browser.missingPlugins[...] = pluginInfo
<XioNoX> add something like that in the xbl ?
<asac> XioNoX: yes. maybe use "PluginUsed"
<asac> as ivent name
<XioNoX> ok
<XioNoX> asac, i use the overlay.js of ubufox or I create a new one ?
<asac> XioNoX: for what?
<XioNoX> to put the modified version of "missingPluginInstaller.prototype.newMissingPlugin"
<asac> i think you should do a separate one ... since the overlay will be a separate as well
<XioNoX> ok
<asac> hi bdrung
<bdrung> hi
<asac> bdrung: i think i uploaded your extension right?
<bdrung> yes
<asac> bdrung: i think next step is to normalize the .upstream branch, by using med-xpi-unpack/-pack
<asac> e.g. med-xpi-unpack my.xpi
<asac> bdrung: or are you using upstream sources (e.g. not .xpi)?
<bdrung> for packaging i used the upstream source package
<asac> bdrung: ok. does your extension have "native" components?
<bdrung> no
<asac> e.g. .so libraries
<asac> bdrung: how do the yrelease their source packages?
<asac> if we can use a "watch" file, then that would be fine as well
<asac> otherwise its often easier to directly use the .xpi, unpack that with med-xpi-unpack in the .upstream tree
<bdrung> as tar.gz file. i have added a watch file
<asac> as we can then do auto-syncs
<asac> bdrung: ok cool
<asac> bdrung: is there a way i can automatically download the latest source release?
<asac> (e.g. based on the watch file rule)?
<bdrung> yes, should be done with wget or something else. watches line: http://crypto.stanford.edu/PwdHash/ stanford-pwdhash-(.*)\.tar.gz
<bdrung> currently http://crypto.stanford.edu/PwdHash/stanford-pwdhash-1.6.tar.gz
<asac> bdrung: so how would i automize that?
<asac> i want a script that automatically updates the .upstream branch
<asac> ;)
<asac> when there is a new release available
<XioNoX> asac, all extentions can be included in ubuntu or there are a particular policy ?
<bdrung> how does the scripts work that uses the watches file?
<asac> XioNoX: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MozillaTeam/Extensions/List
<asac> XioNoX: good licenses is important requirement
<asac> XioNoX: another requirement is "active upstream" ... and at best a "responsive upstream contact"
<asac> bdrung: i think they use uscan
<XioNoX> ok
<asac> XioNoX: and of course a ubuntu QA contact
<XioNoX> ok ;)
<asac> who takes care that we update the package regularaly, and who feels responsible in doing the bug work of that extension
<asac> XioNoX: on that extension list page there is a table that has extensions that are ready for the archive
<asac> there appear to be a bunch of extensions that could be packaged ;)
<asac> but better check with Jazzva who has a better overview
<asac> ;)
<bdrung> asac: so we should use uscan for detection of new version, compare this with the version in the upstream branch and if newer we should download the new package and extract it
<asac> bdrung: not sure ;) .... if you could figure out how we can best deal with watch file driven extesions i would appreciate it
<XioNoX> asac, It is just to know, I've never pakaged extentions, I could maybe do it after my internship
<asac> bdrung: what we want is a script that looks at .ubuntu branch and if there is a new upstream release, updates the .upstream branch
<asac> XioNoX: sure. nothing to hurry ;) ... packaging extensions is easy and a good starter for packaging
<asac> (well ... can be hard, but usually the complexity should be managable)
<XioNoX> I've already done pakaging "just for fun" few months ago
<asac> oh
<asac> cool
<asac> XioNoX: how long is your internship to continue?
<asac> one more week
<asac> ?
<XioNoX> My last day (for debriefing) is monday 25
<XioNoX> so yes, 1 more week
<asac> ok cool
<asac> next week we should go through your work and integrate that in ubufox - eventually fixing any bugs/glitches
<asac> so there are final things
<bdrung> asac: in which language?
<XioNoX> ok, nice and hoping that lobbying make some progress
<asac> hopefully
<asac> bdrung: programming language?
<bdrung> asac: yes
<asac> bdrung: doesnt matter ;)
<asac> we just need to agree on arguments for that script/program
<asac> bdrung: which language would you prefer?
<bdrung> asac: ok. i will try to write a script. if shell script is not powerfull enough i prefer to use python
<asac> bdrung: thats fine
<asac> for now use the following contract (if possible):
<bdrung> because it is easier to use python than shell
<asac> script <upstreambranchurl> <ubuntubranchurl>
<bdrung> ok
<XioNoX> asac, if I do something like : alert('test1');
<XioNoX> gBrowser.addEventListener("PluginUsed", gMissingPluginInstaller.PluginUsed, true, true);
<XioNoX> alert('test2'); , I see the test1 but not the test2
<asac> XioNoX: any error in the error console
<XioNoX> gMissingPluginInstaller.PluginUsed exist, it is the modified version of gMissingPluginInstaller.newMissingPlugin
<XioNoX> nothing
<XioNoX> can you give me the url of the page where there are the about:confing stuff to modify to have more error log ?
<XioNoX> just to check
<asac> XioNoX: instead of alert('test1') do a alert('test1 ' + gBrowser)
<asac> if that isnt null
<asac> check if gMissingPluginInstaller.PluginUsed is really defined
<asac> XioNoX: btw, please name that gAltPluginWizard.pluginsUsed
<asac> r something
<XioNoX> ok
<XioNoX> test1 [object XULElement]
<asac> XioNoX: http://developer.mozilla.org/en/docs/Debugging_JavaScript
<asac> javascript.options.strict = true
<asac> ?
<XioNoX> but I haved to add gBrowser = document.getElementById("content"); begore
<asac> (under Strict code checking )
<asac> XioNoX: ok.
<asac> XioNoX: see if  gBrowser.addEventListener is defined at all
<asac> (with alert)
<XioNoX> Erreur : uncaught exception: [Exception... "Could not convert JavaScript argument"  nsresult: "0x80570009 (NS_ERROR_XPC_BAD_CONVERT_JS)"  location: "JS frame :: chrome://ubufox/content/alternatePlugins.js :: <TOP_LEVEL> :: line 7"  data: no]
<asac> whats at that line?
<XioNoX> gBrowser.addEventListener("PluginUsed", gMissingPluginInstaller.PluginUsed, true, true); :)
<asac> XioNoX: i am sure that gMissingPluginInstaller.PluginUsed is wrong there
<XioNoX> I get : function addEventListener() {
<XioNoX>     [native code]
<XioNoX> } with alert(gBrowser.addEventListener)
<XioNoX> Ok i'll check that
<asac> ok
<asac> just check that you pass the right arguments to the addEventListener function
<asac> should work
<XioNoX> asac, I4ve try to recode the related function like on the browser.js but I still get the same error :(
<XioNoX> see  http://pastebin.mozilla.org/513470
<asac> XioNoX: why is line 5 after line 3?
<asac> is that correct?
<asac> and you have: gAltPluginWizard.pluginsUsed
<asac> vs.
<asac> altPluginWizard.prototype.PluginUsed
<asac> which cant be right
<XioNoX> right, but I have te same error if I switch them
<asac> test if gAltPluginWizard.pluginsUsed is defined
<asac> most likely thats the problem
<XioNoX> if I do that, i see test 4 :
<XioNoX> gBrowser.addEventListener("PluginUsed", test(), true, true);
<XioNoX> function test(){
<XioNoX> 	
<XioNoX> 	alert('test4');
<XioNoX> 	
<XioNoX> }
<XioNoX> but I don't understand how works altPluginWizard.prototype.PluginUsed = function(aEvent)
<asac> XioNoX: well... test() will call the alert even before you get the event
<asac> just "test" would be the equivalent
<asac> so is gAltPluginWizard.pluginsUsed defined?
<asac> test that with an alert
<XioNoX> undefined
<XioNoX> so how does i defined this kind of element ?
<asac> the prototype thing is the right approach from what i can tell
<XioNoX> I go to eat ;)
<XioNoX> back
<asac> XioNoX: any progress?
<XioNoX> I don't understant how works the .prototype. thing :(
<asac> XioNoX: please paste your current diff against ubufox.main
<XioNoX> http://pastebin.mozilla.org/513530
<XioNoX> I don't know if it is exaclty what you can
<asac> XioNoX: the new .js file is not in the diff
<asac> you have to bzr add filepath
<asac> in order to make it appear in bzr diff
<XioNoX> here : http://pastebin.mozilla.org/513532
<XioNoX> asac
<asac> yep
<asac> XioNoX: the name is still differnt
<XioNoX> ?
<XioNoX> ok
<XioNoX> fix
<XioNoX> ed
<asac> XioNoX: the altpluginsoverlay xml is not in diff either
<asac> xul
<asac> XioNoX: give me an updated patch with the latest please ;)
<XioNoX> sorry :)
<asac> XioNoX: let me know when you have a fixed diff ;)
<XioNoX> http://pastebin.mozilla.org/513537
<fta> http://maps.google.com/help/maps/2008summergames/
<asac> still unsure how we managed to get 4 ;)
<fta> eheh
<XioNoX> asac,it is working
<asac> XioNoX: there still is not the overlay xul file in it
<asac> XioNoX: please look at what you post before you post ;)
<asac> XioNoX: good. at least that
<asac> XioNoX: try to remove all those .css things
<asac> ah you did
<asac> good
<XioNoX> ok
<asac> well ... commit and push up
<asac> ;)
<XioNoX> Maybe It is too fast, when I say it is working, i mean I have no more error message
<XioNoX> but I still don't see test3, even on flash page
<XioNoX> I thinks it is because the event is loaded (by the contructor thing) only once
<asac> is it pushed?
<asac> XioNoX: ?
<XioNoX> the diff : http://pastebin.mozilla.org/513552
<XioNoX> with everything :D
<asac> yay ;)
<XioNoX> Pushed up to revision 97
<XioNoX> https://code.launchpad.net/~xionox/ubufox/ubufox.altplugins
<asac> event.preventDefault();
<asac> that most likely fails
<asac> XioNoX: if you remove that line it works for me
<XioNoX> cool
<XioNoX> I have 4 test3 but it is cool
<asac> XioNoX: well. there are multiple flash files on that page maybe?
<XioNoX> 2
<asac> so twice ;)
<XioNoX> yep
<XioNoX> So now when we go on e page who have flash content, it show the statusbar idem & menu item
<asac> yes
<XioNoX> but how do I do to remove it if there are no flash content ?
<asac> XioNoX: first question is: where to store the used mime-types
<asac> that should be done per-tab
<asac> if we can access that we would monitor for change in active tab
<asac> and flip the menu state accordingly
<XioNoX-> back
<XioNoX-> sorry, conexion problem
<asac> u
<XioNoX> asac, how do you manage by tab things ?
<asac> XioNoX: look at tabbrowser.xml
<asac> there is mCurrentBrowser for instance
<asac> you can listen for changes to that field
<XioNoX> if this field change we run the event thing ?
<XioNoX> to find flash
<XioNoX> ?
<asac> XioNoX: no if this field changes, we look if there are any "usedplugins" stored
<asac> usedplugins is a field where we add the plugins identified by those events
<asac> what you want to do during event is to add the "usedplugins" to a field of the mCurrentBrowser (however get that)
<asac> when mCurrentBrowser changes you look if there are any usedplugins for that browser
<asac> and if so, display the menu/icon
<asac> otherwise hide it
<XioNoX> okay!
<XioNoX> all of this is into the altPluginWizard.prototype.PluginUsed = function(aEvent){ ?
<XioNoX> and is run each time the event thing do something ?
<asac> XioNoX: in that function you want to find the currentbrowser and add the plugin to a array
<asac> or something
<asac> the menu itself listens for changes to currentbrowser and does the hide/show logic
<Volans> Hi asac :) I have a couple of general questions, if you are not busy ;)
<Volans> 1) have you planned to use the new launchpadlib for the automatic management of the extensions?
<Volans> 2) whit this new automatic system what will be the version number policy for the extensions? (in particular for backports)
<asac> Volans: launchpadlib ... not sure. what benefit does it give us?
<asac> anyway ... i am off to sport now ... will be back in 2-3 h
<asac> (sorry)
<Volans> ok, we can speak after, no problem
<asac> back
<bfiller> asac: having more fun with branding and langpacks. The issue is my branding changes only have en-US locale so branding changes not picked up in different langs..
<asac> bfiller: why do your branding changes only have en-US locale?
<bfiller> asac: was an oversight, I'm trying to add other locales to the branding subdir but they are not getting created
<asac> bfiller: how are you trying to do that?
<asac> bfiller: what you need to do is to modify the .manifest
<asac> and add all the locales you want there
<asac> (given that the branding should be identical for every locale)
<bfiller> asac: one sec
<bfiller> asac: which .manifest do I modify? in mozilla/browser/branding/locales there is currently an en-US dir, so I added other local dirs at that level
<bfiller> asac: s/local/locale
<asac> bfiller: hmm
<asac> bfiller: lets try something different ;)
<bfiller> asac: I think the bigger problem is the mozilla-langpack packages install a language extension that has it's own branding
<asac> bfiller: locales/jar.mn
<asac> try to duplicate the %locale line ... and replace @AB_CD@ with whatever locale you want to support
<asac> i hope that this will create the proper .manifest lines
<asac> that map the branding for the named locale to en-US brnading
<bfiller> asac: ok, I'll try that
<asac> % locale branding @AB_CD@ %locale/branding/
<asac> % locale branding fi %locale/branding/
<asac> bfiller: ^^
<asac> if you want to support fi
<asac> keep the AB_CD thing as that will be en-US in the end
<asac> i hope that just works (TM)
<bfiller> asac: do you think these jars will take precedence to the ones that get installed by mozilla-langpack xpis?
<asac> bfiller:  good point
<asac> bfiller: let me think ;)
<asac> bfiller: do you have a install that exposes this behaviour?
<asac> so we can hack around directly in the .manifest?
<bfiller> asac: don't have an install yet, but I think a way to test..
<asac> ok. my idea is to add override entries to .manifest
<asac> like:
<asac> override chrome://branding/locale/brand.dtd chrome/mybranding/locale/brand.dtd
<asac> err
<asac> override chrome://branding/locale/brand.dtd chrome://mybranding/locale/brand.dtd
<asac> hopefully that will redirect the chrome resolver to the chrome://mybranding/locale/brand.dtd
<asac> so you can just ship your branding for all locales you support and for the rest it hopefully auto falls back
<asac> to the "mybranding" en-US one
<bfiller> asac: I will try both of these approaches, thanks for the help
<asac> cp
<asac> np
<asac> ;)
<fta> firefox: pcm_pulse.c:275: pulse_write: Assertion `pcm->last_size >= (size * pcm->frame_size)' failed.
<fta> Abort (core dumped)
<fta> crimsun, ^^ it still happens
<fta> crimsun, i mean, with mplayer using ao=alsa
<XioNoX> good night ;)
<fta> mozilla Bug 404609
<ubottu> Mozilla bug 404609 in Installer "Update Thunderbird installer with changes made to the Firefox installer" [Normal,Resolved: fixed] http://bugzilla.mozilla.org/show_bug.cgi?id=404609
#ubuntu-mozillateam 2008-08-14
<asac> fta: tbird is now officially not xul ready for 3.0 :(
<asac> well ... guess no real news ;)
<fta> I told you so already, didn't I
<[reed]> not enough time
<fta> i'd say not enough motivation
<fta> there's been a bug for that for years
<asac> mailnews appears to be a huge-pile-of-pita ;)
<asac> (in regards of properly xulifying)
<asac> but agreed, its a priority thing of course
<asac> but tbird has to do a bunch of new features which are even hard enough to do in a reasonable amonut of time
<asac> so we probably have to accept that kind of compromise
<asac> fta: have you subscribed to the xul list on mozdev?
<asac> i think you were on CC list as well ;)
<fta> not yet
<asac> xulcentral
<asac> :)
<fta> yep
<fta> mozilla Bug 449228
<ubottu> Mozilla bug 449228 in Composer "SVG authoring" [Normal,Unconfirmed] http://bugzilla.mozilla.org/show_bug.cgi?id=449228
<asac> Keywords: ... helpwanted
<asac> ;)
<asac> probably a heavy weight task
<fta> but it's Product: SeaMonkey
<asac> yep
<asac> most likely it could deserve a standalone produce ;)
<asac> product
<asac> fta: what features were missing before you would try NM again?
<fta> ?
<asac> fta: you dont use NM right
<asac> what features were missing that made you abandon NM?
<fta> on my desktops, i don't. no need, it's all static
<fta> on my laptop, i'm using it
<asac> fta: ok. you can also do static setups now in NM 0.7
<asac> in case you care ;)
<fta> it was possible before too, but caused me too many problems, included having all my MX blacklisted, hence i've lost a lot of emails
<asac> is your lapptop on intrepid?
<fta> yes
<asac> fta: in 0.6 no static ips were supported iirc
<asac> only dhcp
<fta> ? i've used static with nm since edgy
<asac> static what?
<asac> static IPs?
<fta> yes
<asac> that doesnt work
<asac> you probably used network-admin to configure it
<asac> and then network manager didnt manage anymore
<fta> i don't want anything using /etc/network/if-down.d/sendmail
<asac> fta: why isnt it used in your current setup?
<asac> arent you using ifupdown?
<asac> (which would call that on ifdown)
<asac> hmmm btw, i expect a reconnect to happen any minute :-D
<asac> hmm 11minutes left ;)
<fta> bug 99459
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 99459 in sendmail "[feisty] sendmail unable to automatically determine domain name" [Undecided,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/99459
<asac> right ... by why isnt that script run in your current setup?
<fta> because i no longer run anything to manage my network. it's statically configured and i'm happy like that
<fta> debian bug 375787
<ubottu> Debian bug 375787 in sendmail-base "sendmail-base: bad dialup.m4" [Important,Closed] http://bugs.debian.org/375787
<Jazzva> hmm... anyone up who could help me with a client/server related, programming problem? (and sorry for offtopic :))
<fta> depends
<fta> shout
<fta> oo
<Jazzva> I need help with unique identification system... client connects to a server, then sends a job to the server, and it can disconnect after
<Jazzva> he can connect later, and ask for the results...
<Jazzva> So, I'm not really able to use client's host:port, since it's port is mostly random
<Jazzva> So, I came up with two solutions
<Jazzva> 1.) get ID from server, and give it to the user, so he can use it later
<fta> yep, that's a cookie
<Jazzva> 2.) trust client and let him provide some sort of unique username
<Jazzva> a simple cookie :)
<Jazzva> hmm... actually, i haven't thought of keeping if in a file, so I can get it when client connects later
<Jazzva> s/if/it/
<fta> either the server passes a cookie to the client so it could come back, or you need a auth mechanism.
<Jazzva> I thought of letting user type his id if he knows it...
<Jazzva> hmm, I'll think I'll go for cookies
<Jazzva> ...and now I'm hungry. off to get some icecream, too :)
<Jazzva> thanks, fta :)
<fta> cookie is easier, if you have permanent storage
<fta> (or if it's still in memory)
<Jazzva> I think I can use it. the project spec doesn't mention it, so I can use whatever I like in that case :)
<asac> Jazzva: you could also use "client-certs"
<asac> Jazzva: or simple http auth
<asac> (if you dont want to use session cookies ... which makes sense if your service is stateless)
<Jazzva> asac: well, it has certain states
<asac> what kind of?
<Jazzva> server keeps track of jobs on workstations and their statuses...
<Jazzva> and status of the workstations...
<Jazzva> but I think I don't need that kind of info in a cookie
<asac> Jazzva: imo, the server keeps that state indpendent from a session cookie
<Jazzva> asac, huh? :)
<fta> it has to. cookies usually expire, and should be re-newable
<Jazzva> fta, these won't... unless the user decides to delete them :)
<asac> Jazzva: without knowing any details i might be wrong, but from what i understand
<fta> asac, http://blog.vlad1.com/2008/07/30/no-browser-left-behind/ is guess that's what you referred to yesterday
<asac> you are looking for a auth mechanism to post jobs
<asac> and to query server state
<asac> the server itself does all the job management
<Jazzva> yep...
<asac> which isnt related to the client server communication at all
<asac> e.g. why would a server stop processing a job when the client isnt connected?
<asac> fta: yes
<Jazzva> server shouldn't stop processing the job. (well, workstations, which are behind the server, but that's another part of the project :))
<Jazzva> client will connect back, and it will ask the server for the results. the server will send them to the client, if they're ready
<asac> right
<Jazzva> i thought that cookie should be simple enough
<asac> for what?
<Jazzva> server would keep track of next avail ID
<asac> jobid?
<Jazzva> client ID
<Jazzva> (I need to know the jobs that one client sent)
<asac> ok
<Jazzva> so I need to keep track of the clients, and provide a unique IDs for all of them
<asac> but client ID is not the same as session cookie
<asac> and you dont need authetntication?
<Jazzva> nope
<Jazzva> so it will be something like cookie - client gets his unique ID and uses it later to get job results. after that, it can reconnect and get some other ID if it wants to
<asac> and client doesnt know about any ID in the beginning?
<asac> you can use cookies ... sure ;)
<Jazzva> nope... client will get his id from the server, and then will use it when it tries to connect again
<Jazzva> yay for cookies :)
<Jazzva> thanks :)
<asac> yeah. ersistent cookies is right then
<asac> ... but that constraints you to HTTP
<asac> which shouldnt be a big problem i guess
<Jazzva> can't I make some sort of my cookie (which will keep an integer as ID :))?
<asac> fta: yes. canvas was the example they mentioned for that
<Jazzva> and then just read that int from a file and send it to the server
<asac> Jazzva: you could use uuidgen ;)
<asac> which hopefully will be unique
<asac> but without client/server negotiation you usually cannot be 100% sure that something is unique
<asac> but then, without authentication it doesnt really matter ;)
<asac> anyone can snoop and steal your id ;)
<Jazzva> right... but I don't think that's the problem in this project :)
<asac> Jazzva: what is the problem?
<Jazzva> make a client/server/workstation programs, client sends a job, server does the job mgmt, workstation gets the job, returns the results to the server, which are returned to the client
<fta> just generate a hash on the server, md5, sha1 or hmac, that kind of thing. collisions are highly improbable, especially for a school project ;)
<Jazzva> so, it's mostly concentrated on a synchronization between all threads, and distribution of work
<asac> fta: if he generates a hash on the server, he can also just use a integer ;)
<asac> Jazzva: i'd give all participants a client certificate ;)
<fta> :)
<asac> which can then be used to do everything
<Jazzva> asac, will google up, as I'm not sure what exactly do you mean :)
<asac> Jazzva: will the workstation be a server itself or will it poll for jobs
<Jazzva> poll for jobs... the server will send it to the one of the workstations
<asac> ok
<asac> if its server centric, then use the "acquire id from server approach"
<asac> otherwise generate a unique id on client
<asac> which would make this more peer-to-peer like
<asac> i think client certs are overkill for something like that
<asac> anyway ... i am off ;)
<asac> time to sleep for me
<asac> night!
<Jazzva> night, asac
<Jazzva> thanks for the help ;)
<gnomefreak> asac: Jazzva are we still packaging chatzilla since now there is another extension?
<gnomefreak> fta: i thought you had said you were dropping tbird-3.0 and ff-4.0 from your list of packages, atleast that is what you said a month or so ago (before your vacation)
<XioNoX> hi !
<gnomefreak> !rar
<ubottu> rar is a non-free archive format created by Rarsoft. For instructions on accessing .rar files through the Archive Manager view https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FileCompression. There is a free (as in speech) unrar utility as well, see !info unrar-free
<asac> hi XioNoX
<XioNoX> hi asac ;)
<XioNoX> still trying to detect the tab switch with mCurrentBrowser....
<XioNoX> :D
<XioNoX> asac, i can do a alert(gBrowser.mCurrentBrowser);
<XioNoX> and i get a [object XULElement]
<XioNoX> but I don't know what fields there are in it
<asac> XioNoX: i found a good resource ;)
<XioNoX> cool
<asac> http://developer.mozilla.org/en/docs/Code_snippets:Tabbed_browser
<asac> does that help?
<XioNoX> I've to read it first :)
<XioNoX> Detecting tab selection is the interesting part I think
<asac> XioNoX: yes. http://developer.mozilla.org/en/docs/Code_snippets is nice as well
<asac> XioNoX: just read aroujnd
<asac> ;)
<XioNoX> this is a cool thing
<asac> XioNoX: i think that gBrowser.selectedTab.myUsedPlugins could be used
<asac> to store the plugins used on that tab
<asac> well
<asac> you get the point
<asac> of course not only for selectedTab
<XioNoX> I don't understand exactly how the full thing should work
<XioNoX> When we have 2 tabs with flash content
<XioNoX> does it work like we have 2 firefox windows ?
<XioNoX> And when we switch tabs, the js should detect it, and run a function to know what is the mimetype of the content ?
<XioNoX> and by the way show the statusbar icon ?
<XioNoX> or when the tab is load for the first time, save all mimetypes present on the page in a global array (with all tabs content) with the tab ID, and when we switch tab, the function Detecting tab selection select the good content modify the statusbar icon to pass the good mimetype to the opening window ?
<XioNoX> asac ?
<asac> XioNoX: no ... whenever a page loads we get events from our xbl
<asac> so we remember which tab has which plugins
<asac> .... the only thing we do while switching tabs is to check whether our memory for that tab has a plugin at all
<asac> if it doesnt we disable the menu et al
<XioNoX> ok
<asac> XioNoX: i think you ment something similar
<asac> in your last sentence
<XioNoX> so it is what i've write last ?
<XioNoX> ok
<asac> i think so
<XioNoX> good
<XioNoX> does the tabs have a unique ID ?
<XioNoX> if yes, how can I get it ?
<XioNoX> I find nothing in code snippets
<asac> XioNoX: why do you need a unique ID?
<XioNoX> to store the tab id with the mimetype
<XioNoX> but maybe it is useless
<asac> XioNoX: try to attach it to the tab directly
<asac> (not really sure if that works)
<asac> like:
<asac> var tab = ....
<asac> tab.usedMimeTypes = ....
<XioNoX> if we run  Detecting tab selection and then getPluginInfo(aEvent.target);, it will get the plugin info of the curent tab or not ?
<XioNoX> but what "tab" refer to ?
<asac> depends of what getPluginInfo does
<asac> XioNoX: you probably get the tab through target
<asac> the other way is to:
<asac> var mytab = gBrowser.selectedTab
<XioNoX> and attach an array on it ?
<XioNoX> like var mytab.mymetype[] = ........ ?
<asac> mytab.myArray =
<asac> yes something like that
<asac> but maybe attach PluginInfo
<asac> thugh for now it doesnt matter ;)
<asac> just try
<asac> how far you get
<XioNoX> ho! by the way, tomorrow is a off day
<XioNoX> in france
<asac> lucky you
<XioNoX> héhé :)
<XioNoX> var gBrowser.selectedTab.mimeType = mimeType;
<XioNoX>         alert(gBrowser.selectedTab.mimeType);
<XioNoX> don't work
<XioNoX> but alert(mimeType); work
<asac> XioNoX: why would alert("" + mimeType"); work?
<asac> ah
<asac> hmm
<XioNoX> alert(mimeType); return the mimetype
<asac> XioNoX: ok so maybe we have to manage them on our own
<XioNoX> or all the mimetypes present on the page beacause it is in a loop
<asac> XioNoX: you can use selectedTab as the "key" in a map
<XioNoX> ok
<asac> but take care that we have to listen for "tabs getting closed"
<XioNoX> a kind of tab id ?
<asac> and remove it from the map
<XioNoX> I know
<asac> XioNoX: yes. the object is a good enough tab id
<asac> it should be unique throughout the lifetime
<asac> of the tab
<XioNoX> but maybe calling  getPluginInfo when tab switch could work
<asac> XioNoX: i dont understand where getPluginInfo comes from?
<asac> what does it do?
<XioNoX> browser.js
<asac> and what does it do?
<XioNoX> ultimage function who retun the mimetype :D
<XioNoX> nobody know
<XioNoX> I is Magic I think
<XioNoX> asac, see here : http://pastebin.mozilla.org/513810
<asac> XioNoX: for that you need to find the plugin element first ;)
<asac> XioNoX: i dont want to search the full dom tree for plugin elements everytime you select a tab
<asac> especially since we could remember which plugins are on which tab
<XioNoX> I call it with getPluginInfo(aEvent.target);
<XioNoX> so maybe the aEvent of the tab change will be enough for him ?
<asac> XioNoX: sorry. in what context are you?
<asac> XioNoX: what do you want to call getPluginInfo when tab switch? what purpose?
<XioNoX> to get mimetype of plugin in the curent page :)
<XioNoX> if it work it will be easier than managing a king of database
<XioNoX> but it is heavier for the browser
<XioNoX> i think
<asac> XioNoX: imo its a performance issue
<XioNoX> ok
<XioNoX> so let's go for the array
<XioNoX> but first, I need to eat !
<XioNoX> c u
<XioNoX> back!
<XioNoX> asac, what do you think of gBrowser.currentTab.setAttribute("myextension-myattribute", "xyz"); ?
<XioNoX> can we give him an array ?
<XioNoX> and what happend if we open a new tab who have flash in the background ?
<asac> XioNoX: you cannot use attribute for other things than strings afaict
<asac> XioNoX: what you can do is implement a xbl destructor
<asac> and unregister it there
<asac> if there is no entry left you could remove the key (tab) from the browser as well
<asac> makes sense?
<XioNoX> people on xulfr
<XioNoX> sayd that we can do ton_onglet.mon_tableau = ...
<XioNoX> with var ton_onglet = gBrowser.selectedTab; ?
<asac> XioNoX: i thought you tried that
<asac> (that was the initial idea)
<XioNoX> I thought too
<asac> 12:23 < XioNoX> var gBrowser.selectedTab.mimeType = mimeType;
<asac> 12:23 < XioNoX>         alert(gBrowser.selectedTab.mimeType);
<XioNoX> yes
<XioNoX> exactly
<asac> XioNoX: maybe try again ... but since tabbrowser is a xbl object and not a "normal" javascript thing, it might indeed not ork
<asac> XioNoX:
<XioNoX> paul> XioNoX: tu peux attacher un objet JS à ton noeud DOM.
<XioNoX> paul> XioNoX: you can attach an object JS to your DOM node
<asac> XioNoX: i didnt look closely
<asac> the first line of the two is bogus
<asac> find out on your own
<asac> ;)
<asac> its syntactically non-sense
<XioNoX> ?
<asac> look closer
<XioNoX> even :         var activeTab.mimeContent = "test" ;
<XioNoX>         
<XioNoX>         alert('foo');
<XioNoX> don't work
<asac> yes
<asac> thats normal
<asac> its not javascript
<asac> the fifrst line is wrong
<asac> i dont know why you think its right ;)
<bfiller> asac: still having problems with the localization. Tried solution 1, added additional "locale branding" lines to the en-US.manifest but this did not redirect the branding after the langpack-xx-xx@firefox-3.0.ubuntu.com extension gets installed. Seems the extension always wins. As for the 2nd solution you proposed, I wasn't sure which manifiest file to modify. en-US.manifest?
<XioNoX> I don't know
<XioNoX> what is not javascript ?
<asac> you will figure
<asac> look around in the code
<asac> there are other places where something similar is achieved
<asac> why do you think you need a "var" ?
<XioNoX> I've removed it before you sayd it :)
<XioNoX> and it work
<asac> var is for local variabled
<asac> makes no sense to use it there
<XioNoX> i get it
<asac> good ... then go back to the initial idea
<asac> just add a new field like that with mime-type to store the array
<asac> XioNoX: if you can access the getPluginInfo thing you could also get the plugin info for your element and store that ... but for now lets only use the mime-type to get things going
<XioNoX> ok
<Jazzva> fta, teatime should bbe fixed now in Debian...
<asac> Jazzva: nice
<asac> in testing?
<asac> if not ask for a freeze exception
<asac> in debian-release
<Jazzva> asac, not sure... let me re-read the mail :)
<Jazzva> (i just got up, after 10.5 hours of sleep. that's bad)
<asac> Jazzva: if it just entered sid
<asac> waait a few more days and get confirms that the RC bug was fixed
<asac> then ask for exception to enter testing
<asac> aka lenny
<asac> crimsun: the problem with your alsa-lib branch is that it would break kde (that dont have pulse)
<asac> crimsun: is there a way to configure a fallbacdk
<asac> e.g. if pulse is not detected fallback to whatever was used by fdefault
<bfiller> asac: I know a brute force way of fixing but it's ugly: modifying the language-pack-xx (as that contains the ff lang extension) and insert the correct branding
<bfiller> asac: much rather figure out how to override the langpack extension branding files if possible though
<asac> bfiller: try the second solution
<asac> it doesnt matter which manifest you modify
<asac> any should be ok
<asac> ( as long as its read by xulrunner/firefox)
<bfiller> asac: so browser.manifest or classic.manifest would be ok
<asac> the override should always win
<asac> i just havent used it for locales
<asac> yes
<asac> for testing thats ok
<asac> later we can figure where to put that
<bfiller> asac: ok, you said to add the following: override chrome://branding/locale/brand.dtd chrome://mybranding/locale/brand.dtd. Where do I put the "mybranding", in the associated .jar file?
<Jazzva> asac, it's still not built in any.
<asac> bfiller: use chrome://ubufox/locale/brnad.dtd
<asac> for now
<asac> you can put the override in ubufox chrome.manifest
<asac> ifrst test if you can open chrome://ubufox/locale/brnad.dtd
<asac> then add the override and see if
<bfiller> asac: I'll give it a try thanks
<asac> chrome://branding/locale/brand.dtd opens the same file
<asac> if thats the cas then chances are high that it works ;)
<bfiller> asac: trying it now, I'll let you know
<fta> hi
<asac> hi fta
<Jazzva> hey fta
<fta> Jazzva, is that 2.8.0-5 ?
<Jazzva> fta, yes
<fta> cool, rebuilding it..
<asac> Jazzva: when it built properly we might try to sync it to ubuntu
<asac> (i assume that its not in ubuntu yet)
<Jazzva> asac, I wondered if it's too late to be synced
<Jazzva> no, it's not in. I thought it could be just synced
<asac> Jazzva: well. i think its a different thing wheteher a package is just synched
<asac> or whether the package is maintained by a ubuntu contributor
<Jazzva> well, this should be just synced
<Jazzva> it's not maintained by an ubuntu contributor
<asac> not?
<asac> hmm
<asac> is it in the archive atm?
<Jazzva> Ian Wel... I forgot the surname
<asac> if its broken in ubuntu and a synch would cure that, we can certainly sync it
<Jazzva> good :)
<asac> Jazzva: just file a bug against teatime about the bug that makes it unusable
<asac> then present the sync a solution
<Jazzva> mhm... ok :)
<asac> and ask hobbsee (i think she still does universe synchs)
<Jazzva> I'll wait for it to get built in debian
<asac> sure
<fta> testing it...
<Jazzva> well, I'm off to redesigning GUI for client and server for my project. now to actually send a job :), instead of test message :)
<asac> hehe
<asac> i dont think the syn needs to happen to day
<asac> take your time
<Jazzva> asac, it's not a time-consuming thing, so I'll check periodically :)
<fta> yeah, fixed
<Jazzva> thanks for testing :)
<Jazzva> fta, I'll ask you to report that in a bug report, once I open it... I think that would be good :)
<asac> Jazzva: hehe
<asac> Jazzva: you can subscribe to package tracking system
<asac> then you would get mails on build failure
<asac> (iirc)
<fta> Jazzva, it was not a big deal to test: http://paste.ubuntu.com/37434/
<fta> er, http://paste.ubuntu.com/37435/
<asac> fta has scripts for everything ;)
<asac> which is quite efficient ;)
<asac> i am always too lazy and everytime i have to do something twice loose time ;)
<asac> my problem is not to write scripts ... i usually just forget that i have a script for something though :)
<Jazzva> heh :)
<asac> thus i gave up to do scripting for things that take 6 commands
<asac> or less
<fta> it's because i track a couple of pkgs from debian and i'm far to lazy to beg for syncs
<asac> yep
<asac> you have a use-case
<asac> and since you use that script regularly, you wont forget  that you have it ;)
<asac> at least not easily
<asac> ok ... of for 30 minutes
<asac> off
<fta> the real issue is that i don't have upload power, so i do things just for myself :(
<bfiller> asac: override works great in ubufox and also allows me to have a unique branding for each locale. many, many thanks!
<asac> fta: http://paste.ubuntu.com/37447/
<asac> fta: send that to motu-council
<asac> @lists.ubuntu.com
<asac> and CC me, seb, jcastro, persia maybe and others you have been working with
<asac> fta: feel free to change wording. If you want to add a section what you are most interested in (like helping in fixing the REVU/review process) that would even be better
<asac> bfiller: good crack then ;)
<asac> bfiller: rock the override
<asac> :)
<asac> bfiller: and it automatically falls back to ubufox en-US branding?
<asac> (if you dont have translations ?)
<bfiller> asac: haven't tried that case yet but hopefully it will work
<jcastro> fta: nice, it's about time you applied. :D
<asac> jcastro: he did?
<asac> jcastro: or did you just see my paste ;)
<jcastro> asac: no I was looking at the paste
<asac> jcastro: if you can have better wording feel free to improve. I think fta deserves that we help him in getting his application out
<jcastro> the wording looks fine, I don't think there will be any issues
<asac> fta: ^^
<asac> fta: get that thing out asap
<fta> oh, thanks
<fta> do I need to subscribe to that list ?
<asac> fta: i dont think so
<asac> jcastro: ??
<asac> fta: i think jcastro email is jorge@ubuntu.com
<jcastro> I am not sure
<jcastro> you probably should
<asac> fta: yes. better do it
<asac> its really low traffic and you can unsubscribe afterwards
<asac> fta: otoh, i dont think they want all voters to be subscribed
<asac> so maybe it goes through
<asac> i asked on -motu ;)
<jcastro> oh, I don't think you should sub to the council list, I think it's actually private
<jcastro> but probably -motu
<asac> 17:23 < soren> asac: Strictly speaking, yes, but we moderate things through *very* quickly.
<asac> 17:23 < asac> soren: ok.
<asac> 17:23 < asac> soren: is motu-council still the place to send motu applications to?
<asac> 17:23 < soren> asac: I doubt anything ever sits in the queue for more than an hour. dholbach's a frickin' machine!
<asac> 17:23 < soren> asac: Yes.
<asac> 17:23 < soren> asac: You want to be a MOTU? :)
<asac> fta: ^^
<asac> you dont neeed to subscribe then
<fta> ok
<fta> what am i applying for ? motu or core-dev or ubuntu member or what ?
<XioNoX> asac, If I do alert(gBrowser.selectedTab);  	alert(gBrowser.selectedTab.mimeContent); I get 2 popups : [object XULElement] and application/x-director,application/x-shockwave-flash, and if I remove the first alert, I get just a popup with "undefined"
<asac> XioNoX: dont access selected tab directly
<asac> var mytab = bBrowser.selectedTab
<asac> then use that
<asac> might make a difference
<asac> not sure though wy
<XioNoX> var mytab = gBrowser.selectedTab;
<XioNoX> 	alert(mytab.mimeContent);
<XioNoX> still undefined
<XioNoX> :(
<XioNoX> weird
<XioNoX> and on dmo they said : var browser = gBrowser.selectedTab.linkedBrowser;
<XioNoX>   // browser is the XUL element of the browser that's just been selected
<asac> XioNoX: yes. then use the linekdBrowser
<asac> maybe thats better
<XioNoX> yes, but browser.mimeContent give nothing
<asac> how do you set it?
<XioNoX> I get "undefined"
<asac> maybe its not set?
<XioNoX> 	var browser = gBrowser.selectedTab.linkedBrowser;
<XioNoX> 	alert(browser.mimeContent);
<XioNoX> set ?
<asac> fta: let me know once you send that to the list ... so i can send prepare my cheerful reply ;)
<asac> XioNoX: how do you set mimeContent
<XioNoX> and alert(browser); give me [ XUL element] ...
<XioNoX> activeTab.mimeContent = mimeArray;
<XioNoX> in an other function
<asac> activeTab == a tab .... linkedBrowser === a browser
<fta> asac, sure. i will
<XioNoX> and var mimeArray = new Array(); outside
<asac> XioNoX: why do you tink that browser.mimeContent != undefined
<asac> if you do
<asac> activeTab.mimeContent = mimeArray;
<asac> browser != tab
<fta> asac, jcastro: I'm just not sure about that motu vs core-dev thing. packages i usually touch are in main so motu will not really help here.
<asac> fta: you touch a bunch of packages in universe
<asac> like prism, seamonkey
<asac> others as well
<asac> go for it ... do a bunch of uploads
<fta> right
<asac> then go for core-dev
<asac> fta: nobody will come and say "hey, you are doing mostly main packages, go away, we dont want you to be a motu"
<fta> lol
<asac> if someone comes up with that you can say that you "find the motu process of getting sponsorship cumbersome and thuse didnt do all the things you usually would do§
<XioNoX> asac, activeTab.linkedBrowser.mimeContent = mimeArray; with var browser = gBrowser.selectedTab.linkedBrowser; 	alert(browser.mimeContent); give the same "undefined"
<asac> fta: just send the mail. after that you can do everything in universe and from there to core-dev is a quick jump for you imo
<asac> fta: you can also write that you consider MOTU a intermediate step for your final goal: becoming a core-dev
<asac> but well ... better keep silence about that
<asac> MOTUs might feel that they are not "enough appreciated"
<fta> asac, http://paste.ubuntu.com/37462/ what about this ?
<asac> fta: sounds great
<asac> just hit the send button
<asac> if you need emails from someone you want to CC look in launchpad
<asac> or ask me
<asac> fta: seb definitly will vote for you
<asac> fta: and in case someone replies in a negative fashion ... dont jump on it. wait a bit to see if someone else jumps in for you
<asac> s/case/unlikely case/
<asac> fta: in case you didnt see: the idea of the first line was to be the "mail subject"
<asac> but i guess you figured that ;)
<fta> i could have mentioned http://www.sofaraway.org/ubuntu/debdiff/ but mabye that's enough like that
<fta> yep, i figured out
<asac> fta: its enough
<asac> better reply in case people ask for more
<XioNoX> asac, I stop for today :) We're going to dring few beers for the leaving of one intern
<asac> XioNoX: ok cool
<asac> enjoy
<asac> dont drink too much
<asac> ;)
<XioNoX> if someone here live in paris and want to come :)
 * asac  checks for cheap flights
<asac> hmm none available today :(
<XioNoX> we will stay the night maybe,
<XioNoX> thanks to catholic people :) tommorow is off
<asac> weak ;)
<XioNoX> see you ;)
<asac> in germany states with mostly catholics have like 6 days more holiday
<asac> :)
<XioNoX> nice
<XioNoX> :)
<asac> not me :/
<asac> i live where people have no religion
<XioNoX> berlin ?
<asac> hamburg
<XioNoX> ok
<XioNoX> I went in berlin
<asac> yeah ... berlin and hamburg are the only cities i would live ;)
<asac> both are liberal ... and big enough
<asac> (would live in germany)
<XioNoX> and dresden
<XioNoX> It was cool
<XioNoX> dresden is a nice city
<asac> yeah. but dresdnen is a place i would feel trapped in
<asac> pitti is from dresden
<XioNoX> pitti ?
<asac> might be nice from architecture ... but its too much a village for me :)
<asac> and the accept is too funny ;)
<asac> accent
<asac> pitti == Martin Pitt ... master of everything in ubuntu ;)
<XioNoX> Durring the year i live in a 3000 inhabitant village ;)
<XioNoX> ha ok
<XioNoX> I've go to go
<asac> http://launchpad.net/~pitti
<asac> sure
<XioNoX> bye
<fta> asac, done
 * asac dances
<fta> thanks for your help
<asac> np
<asac> fta: i replied ;)
<fta> probably quarantined in my greylist..
<asac> fta: asac@ubuntu.com is sender
<fta> don't worry, i'll get it once the smtp server retries
<asac> kk
<fta> asac, gasp, a stupid mail farm: http://paste.ubuntu.com/37479/
<fta> if it keeps changing ip, it will never pass
<fta> got it: http://paste.ubuntu.com/37480/
<asac> fta: well its a major webhoster
<asac> most likely has a mail cluster
<fta> sure it's technically permitted but it's a bad behavior to change server for the very same email. i have exceptions for big mail farms such as gmail but it's impossible to track all mail farms
<asac> hmm
<asac> i doubt that they would listen to my complain ;)
<asac> i dont have any prime communication channel ;)
<asac> only support form on web ;)
<asac> I asked something once, but never got a reply
<fta> most of the time, it's not a problem, just a longer delay
<fta> except for really huge mail farms with so many servers
<fta> like yahoo groups and gmail with 5 or 6 /24 each
<fta> for those, i maintain whitelists
<asac> fta: my mailfarm is "authenticated"
<asac> so you can whitelist them i guess
<asac> you have to pay for the service
<asac> i dont think they offer any free plans
<asac> they add some kind of authentication tag
<asac> to the mail headers
<asac> not sure what that is or how to check/test that
<asac> X-Provags-ID:
<asac> is the header
<fta> doesn't matter, at the greylist level, it's just a tuple <Sender IP, Sender e-mail, Recipient e-mail>
<asac> oh. so no header introspection
<asac> fine
<fta> later on, i have header introspection, but it has to pass greylist 1st
<fta> that blocks 99.9% of the spam
<asac> maybe let a bit more spam hit the header introspection level ;)
<asac> let as much in as your CPU can handle ... but not more ;)
<fta> i still get about 1000 spams a day after the greylist
<asac> through gmail/yahoo?
<fta> no, as a whole
<asac> or are the spammers just smart enough to try twice?
<fta> yep, some are dumb enough to retry
<asac> why dumb ... at least they get through greylist then, right?
<asac> ;)
<fta> i have categories, the worse is greylist of 23h, and some retry every 5 min or so, that's a waste for a spammer, they should give up on me
<fta> especially as they are blocked by spamassassin afterwards, so they are not smart enough to pass that
<asac> fta: how do you block them in spamassasin?
<fta> content
<asac> do you have individual content rules?
<asac> or just the custom ones?
<fta> both
<asac> err, default
<asac> fta: how do you adapt individual rules?
<asac> do you do that manually everytime a spam gets painful?
<fta> i 1st use spamcop, spamhaus, and various rbls at the smtp level, then i pass through some virus scanners, then content based spamassasin with generic and customized scoring
<fta> then procmail rules
<fta> i read the rest :)
<asac> how is this other thing called
<asac> bogofilter
<asac> have you tried that?
<asac> my 250 Mhz mail system cannot really cope with more spamassassin ... its mostly utilized by the work its doing now
<asac> oh ... have to go to supermarket and get food ;)
<asac> bbiw
<wikz> Hi Folks
<wikz> I am having a bit of a problem building a thunderbird deb.I posted a questions on launchpad with details
<wikz> https://answers.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/thunderbird/+question/42187
<fta> you should run that outside of the mozilla directory
<fta> (just above)
<fta> ie, you must run dpkg-buildpackage where you have the "debian" directory
<fta> wikz, ^^
<wikz> got ya
<fta> wikz, did it work ?
<wikz> I was there where you are mentioning !
<wikz> lemme give my dir
<fta> wiki@wiki-desktop:~/Projects/ubuntu/hardy/thunderbird.dev/mozilla$ dpkg-buildpackage -rfakeroot
<wikz> exactly
<fta> cd .. ;  dpkg-buildpackage -rfakeroot
<wikz> it doesn't work
<wikz> dpkg-buildpackage: set CPPFLAGS to default value:
<wikz> dpkg-buildpackage: set CFLAGS to default value: -g -O2
<wikz> dpkg-buildpackage: set CXXFLAGS to default value: -g -O2
<wikz> dpkg-buildpackage: set FFLAGS to default value: -g -O2
<wikz> dpkg-buildpackage: set LDFLAGS to default value: -Wl,-Bsymbolic-functions
<wikz> tail: cannot open `debian/changelog' for reading: No such file or directory
<wikz> dpkg-buildpackage: failure: tail of debian/changelog gave error exit status 1
<wikz> it was working otherwise!
<wikz> I mean at least building to some extent
<wikz> fta: ^^
<fta> then you have unpacked the files in the wrong location
<wikz> thiught so
<fta> please paste "ls -l ~/Projects/ubuntu/hardy/thunderbird.dev" to http://paste.ubuntu.com/
<wikz> will do that
<fta> .. then paste the url here :)
<wikz> http://paste.ubuntu.com/37518/
<wikz> there you go
<wikz> fta: ^^
<wikz> I did for both the directories
<fta> mv mozilla/debian . ;  dpkg-buildpackage -rfakeroot
<wikz> Ohhh k
<wikz> Lemme try that
<fta> you could have used "apt-get source thunderbird" to get the source tree ready to be built
<wikz> Ohhhh yes I could have.Didn't the idea :(
<fta> next time ;)
<wikz> I was so excited that thunderbird had compiled after 2 hours that I wanted a deb from there itself
<wikz> it seems to be building ...
<wikz> lots of warnings.
<fta> yep
<fta> it's expected
<wikz> didn't build :(
<wikz> I think I need to start fresh
<fta> most probably :)
<wikz> http://paste.ubuntu.com/37519/
<fta> yes, those files are not supposed to be there. they are from your previous attempts.
<wikz> do I need to redownload those three fiiles I took from packages.ubuntu.com :the .dsc,.orig.tar.gz and the diff.tar.gz ?
<fta> if you just want to rebuild the same as your distro (even i don't understand why you'd want that), use "apt-get source -b thunderbird"
<wikz> do I need to redownload those three fiiles I took from packages.ubuntu.com :the .dsc,.orig.tar.gz and the diff.tar.gz ?
<fta> move them somewhere, wipe everything else, and move those 3 files back
<wikz> I am just learning to create a deb file.Out of curiosity.
<wikz> alright
<fta> imho, mozilla packages are not the easiest to start with
<fta> this one is using embedded tarball
<fta> adds cdbs and quilt and you end-up with one of the most complex packages ;)
<wikz> yeah those .mk files I saw in the rules file
<wikz> but
<fta> it's not really difficult, but you should probably start with something simpler to learn each part one by one, instead of all at once
<wikz> the sunbird package was pretty simple.They just packaged the binaries together
<wikz> trivially simple
<wikz> from the linux mint project
<fta> until you need to patch the mozilla build system itself...
<[reed]> lol
<fta> [reed], hi, long time no see
<[reed]> hi
<fta> [reed], is it funny ? your crappy^H build system ?
<[reed]> hehe
<[reed]> yes
<fta> [reed], do you know if the smil svg patch (animation) will land in 3.0.1 or just in 3.1 ?
<[reed]> 3.1
<[reed]> no need features in 3.0.x
<[reed]> no new
<fta> damn
<fta>   PID USER      PR  NI  VIRT  RES  SHR S %CPU %MEM    TIME+  COMMAND
<fta> 32419 fta       20   0  193m  58m  23m S  101  2.9  25:09.54 rhythmbox
<fta> hmm. 101% cpu
<[reed]> how many CPUs do you have?
<[reed]> if you have more than one, that's normal
<fta> 1 with 2 cores
<[reed]> so, your max is 200%
<wikz> hey fta ,does it pick up something from the .mozconfig file ?I was playing around with it before I started this !
<fta> wikz, no, you'd better add your changes to debian/rules
<wikz> noted :)
<fta> wikz, in DEB_CONFIGURE_USER_FLAGS if it's configure flags
<wikz> fta: If I were to build an app on top of thunderbird,Should I follow the same way as ubuntu-mozilla has done ?
<fta> wikz, what do you mean by an app on top of thunderbird ?
<wikz> Say I modify the interface ,add in some XUL and js files,customize it like a collaboration suite.I am trying to work on packaging spicebird,a collaboration suite that I work on.We currently have a simple .tar.gz file like mozilla.org does.I was trying to build a debian package to make it easier.
<wikz> www.spicebird.org
<wikz> I should have told you earlier :|
<wikz> we are integrating stuff like a jabber IM client.pidgin backend support etc.telepathy support etc ...all based on TB as a base.
<fta> i know spicebird, it could be packaged like tb... yet, we (the ubuntu mozilla-team) would prefer it to be packaged as a xulrunner application (like we did for firefox-3.0). not sure it's ready for that.
<wikz> we still use TB 2.0. as our base
<fta> oh, i see. then tb2 packaging is a good base
<wikz> I guess it wont work as xulrunner then ,right ?
<wikz> http://developer.mozilla.org/en/docs/Configuring_Build_Options
<fta> in the long run, we would like to have all mozilla-like applications to be built with --with-libxul-sdk=$(XUL_DEV) so we can only skip one xul
<wikz> I actually work on the web client interface and not this one.I was just excited a bit :P
<wikz> we are around 6 of us working in a flat :D
<fta> -skip+ship
<wikz> It's building fine .I guess it will take a couple of hours
<fta> what cpu do you have ?
<fta> it takes ~40min here, even less on my laptop
<wikz> the lowest CPU intel has on the duo core list :|
<fta> ok
<wikz> fta: If mozilla uses gtk then how does it pack it in such a small package whereas other gtk apps require the entire gtk framework on windows ?
<fta> we have dependencies
<fta> look at debian/control
<wikz> on windows too ?
<wikz> Not on linux
<fta> we don't do windows ;)
<wikz> haha
<wikz> I know but still
<asac> a new brave soul working on tbird?
<wikz> lol
<wikz> yes
<asac> one thing that really needs to be done is to bumb enigmail ;)
<fta> a brave upstream soul wanting to package spicebird
<asac> ah
<asac> whats spice bird?
<wikz> lol
<wikz> www.spicebird.org
<fta> http://www.spicebird.com
<asac> so com or org?
<wikz> a cool collab suite
<wikz> both
<asac> wikz: based on tbird?
<asac> or on xulrunner?
<wikz> yes sir
<wikz> tb 2
<asac> an extension?
<wikz> No a complete package
<asac> or yet-another-fork?
<wikz> yeah kinda
<asac> why not an extension?
<wikz> but we sync with mozilla once in two months
<wikz> we merged calendar,IM,pidgin and stuff like that
<asac> you will have a hard time to get that into distros.
<wikz> we changed a lot of tb's interface
<asac> people feel reluctant to add more copies of mozilla code
<asac> (at least when they want to support it)
<fta> wikz, i guess you can close the question on lp now
<wikz> yes that would be more of a complete collab groupware suite like exchange
<wikz> yes fta ,I will
<asac> there are a bunch of solutions trying to do the same
<asac> tbird 3
<wikz> asac: SB is just the desktop client .we have a mail+jabber+...server and a web client
<asac> firefox extensions, like snowl
<wikz> yes
 * asac off working on NM
<asac> hmm ... thought so;)
<asac> but i wiped the build
<asac> hehe
<wikz> fta: thanks a lot
<fta> wikz, you're welcome
<wikz> asac: we are just filling the void by clubbing up scattered open source products into a groupware soln.there aren't enough products to challenge Exchange .ZImbra maybe one.
<asac> wikz: true. its not the why or what you do, its how you do it that causes a cold shiver ;)
<asac> wikz: i know that the situation for reusing mailnews isnt that great though
<asac> wikz: the kicker is to maintain your package in PPA for a while
<wikz> asac: lol,I won't be packaging SB for now.I work on the backend - web interface client.
<wikz> sure asac
<wikz> Once I get a hold on TB , I will try the same on SB and see how things work out.
<asac> wikz: should be quite easy
<asac> wikz: but please try to reuse as much system libs as possible
<asac> e.g. like libpidgin (or however thats called)
<asac> libpurple?
<asac> not sure
<wikz> yes
<wikz> libpurple
<wikz> telepathy
<wikz> mostly gnome
<wikz> KDe is aanother beast
<wikz> :P
<asac> wikz: how do you maintain your patches against tbird code base?
<wikz> I will point you to our repo
<asac> wikz: no ;) ... what patch-system are you using? or are you just using a vcs and do merges?
<asac> sourceforge?
<wikz> http://www.spicebird.com/pub/spicebird/0.4/
<wikz> a simple diff and patch
<wikz> I am new to this
<asac> what is patches?
<asac> where is the svn repository?
<wikz> https://svn.spicebird.org/repos/collab/trunk
<wikz> will that do ?
<asac> wikz: so the patches tar.gz thing is all you have changed?
<asac> e.g. https://svn.spicebird.org/repos/collab/trunk/patches/ ?
<wikz> not just that.
<wikz> also the folder names collab
<wikz> http://wiki.spicebird.org/Developer:Building_Spicebird_From_Source_Code
<wikz> this will answer your questions
<wikz> we try not to touvh the mozilla code as much as possibnle
<wikz> fta: Hey,it built :D
<wikz> quite an achievement :P
<fta> yeah
<asac> wikz: i dont understand out that approach
<asac> i mean the source management
<asac> so when you touch a mozilla file and change it you copy that file to the collab directory tree?
<asac> or are all those files "new" files
<asac> hmm obviously not ... mailnews/Makefile.in certainly exists in mozilla tree as well
<asac> oh
<asac> collab is just a subdir in mozilla/ ?
<wikz> yes
<wikz> and build it just like mail or calendar ...
<asac> ok and "patches" is all you patch in the mozilla tree?
<wikz> yea !
<asac> mozilla bug https://svn.spicebird.org/repos/collab/trunk/patches/
<asac> ups
<asac> mozilla bug 134590
<ubottu> Mozilla bug 134590 in Address Book "(Temporarily) Duplicated Address Listing" [Normal,Verified: fixed] http://bugzilla.mozilla.org/show_bug.cgi?id=134590
<asac> mozilla bug 406921
<ubottu> Mozilla bug 406921 in Address Book "Address book listener on nsIAddrBookSession.added notify flag receives multiple "onItemAdded" calls" [Normal,Resolved: fixed] http://bugzilla.mozilla.org/show_bug.cgi?id=406921
<asac> mozilla bug 434978
<ubottu> Mozilla bug 434978 in Address Book "Addressbook view not updated when a new card is created while creating a new mailing list" [Normal,Resolved: fixed] http://bugzilla.mozilla.org/show_bug.cgi?id=434978
<asac> wikz: you think thought might be suitable for upstream 1.8 branch inclusion?
<asac> all appear to be fixed on trunk aka tbird 3
<wikz> Hmm
<asac> wikz: why do you need to put the complete telepathy code in the code tree? cant you use the system libs available?
<wikz> I don't make those decisions.I will forward your suggestion to the main devs
<wikz> asac: will that be feasible ?if I arrange the devs with you ?
<wikz> they can answer you better
<asac> wikz: yes. this channel is good for all devs from mozilla based products ;) ... I'd love to speak with them
<wikz> sure
 * asac off for NM testing ;)
<asac> fta: do you have a cisco gateway name i can use to see if NM VPN plugin pops up an auth dialog?
<asac> fta: i dont need an account
<asac> just a hostname ;)
<asac> vpnc
<fta> hm sorry, i don't. no my part of the business
<asac> np
<fta> ^no^not
<fta> well, i'm starting to see the light with my project
<asac> good ... in the end most things work out better than expected ;)
<fta> i ended up using Corba, SSL, XML, XSL, XSLT, XSD, RDF, SPARQL and SVG
<asac> corba is still used?
<asac> :)
<fta> that's just a transport protocol in my case
<fta> my IDL is quite simple
<asac> ok i think i know why vpn doesnt work
<fta> $ gdlib-config --libs
<fta> -lXpm -lX11 -ljpeg -lfontconfig -lfreetype -lpng12 -lz -lm
<fta> strange, no -lgd ???
<fta> anyway, i'm using cairo now
#ubuntu-mozillateam 2008-08-15
<fta> Jazzva, liferea is sucking my CPU for several minutes each time it updates my feeds. Do you see that too?
<Jazzva> with the latest update?
<Jazzva> I haven't updated intrepid in a while
<fta> it's not new. several weeks i'd say
<Jazzva> i think it does, if there're new feeds
<Jazzva> s/feeds/feed items/
<Jazzva> since now that it's updated, i can't reproduce it
<Jazzva> but it did took a lot of cpu when it was updating feeds on start
<fta> i wonder if it's not xul, the sqlite thing
<Jazzva> fta, can we test that?
<Jazzva> isn't it using system xulrunner?
<fta> yes
<fta> i tried to strace it once when it was at 100% cpu but there was no IO.. kind of pure CPU activity, but the last action before and the 1st after were xul related
<asac> hi
<XioNoX> hi !
<zbraniecki> hi!
<zbraniecki> XioNoX: how's your work?
<XioNoX> yeah
<XioNoX> yesterday evening we went to the Hall Beer Tavern, and I've show the last project to dmp
<XioNoX> And he sayd that it wasn't the good way to do it
<XioNoX> :(
<XioNoX> but he helped me and explained me many things
<XioNoX> it was interesting
<asac> hi XioNoX, hi zbraniecki
<asac> thought you were on holiday
<XioNoX> hi asac
<asac> brave
<zbraniecki> asac: I am :)
<zbraniecki> XioNoX: dmp ?
<asac> good .... holiday is nice ;)
<asac> anything special?
<asac> like a holiday trip?
<asac> XioNoX: so now you know how to do it ;) ?
<XioNoX> dmp is from xulfr, a friend of paul
<XioNoX> not really
<asac> XioNoX: were are we stuck? still no store for the plugin Info?
<XioNoX> iirc whereas using the xbl thing, he recomand to use the event load to wait the page load totally. Then analyse it in the chrome
<XioNoX> I can push it if you want to test
<XioNoX> the mimetype store coreclty in the tab
<asac> yes please push
<asac> quick ;)
<XioNoX> there are some french comments
<XioNoX> and some useless functions
<XioNoX> Pushed up to revision 98.
<XioNoX> https://code.launchpad.net/~xionox/ubufox/ubufox.altplugins
<asac> looking
<XioNoX> shower
<XioNoX> back
<asac> XioNoX: so what is the problem with that?
<asac> (except that you used french comments :))
<XioNoX> French comments are more useful l than english one :) Specially When you are doing XUL/JS half drunk
<asac> haha
<asac> as long as you remove them ;)
<XioNoX> You can practice your french :)
<XioNoX> iirc, If you open a tab
<asac> err, i want to learn good french ... not the drunken slang ;)
<XioNoX> and then open a webpage who have flash
<XioNoX> It don't detect it
<XioNoX> it don't get the mimecontent
<XioNoX> but if you switch tab and come back on the first one, it will show the mimetype
<asac> it does forme
<asac> yes
<asac> it does that for me
<asac> so you say when "load" is finished?
<asac> you probably just dont listen for the right event there?
<XioNoX> no, the load thing
<asac> how do you do the load thing?
<XioNoX> the onload event is just an idea from dmp, better than the xbl thing as he sayd
<XioNoX> the problem is that "PluginUsed" happen before the page is load
<XioNoX> so at the first opening of the page/tab it don't scan for mimetype, and if you "refresh" it will show the mimetype
<XioNoX> refresh = switch tab
<bdrung> asac: would you support me when i apply for joining universe-contributors team?
<armin76> no *g*
<asac> bdrung: whats the universe-contributors team?
<asac> XioNoX: i dont concur with the idea to parse the whole document when its loaded
<asac> doesnt really help us here anyway
<asac> as we still have to store the mime-types somewhere
<asac> which brings us to where we are
<asac> our mechanism works.
<asac> only thing missing is that when you have PluginUsed even that comes fromthe current active tab
<bdrung> asac: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuDevelopers (step between noob and motu)
<asac> that we have totrigger the menu/item activation
<asac> instanticly
<asac> anyway ... lunc now
<asac> be back in 1h
<asac> XioNoX: makes sense?
<asac> bdrung: have never heard of the ubuntu contributor term
<asac> ;)
<asac> bdrung: but well ... how about this: you prepare two or three more extension updates ... and here we go ;)
<bdrung> asac: htmlvalidator is in the pipe
<XioNoX> asac, not really
<XioNoX> storing the mimetype per tab into the tab is ok
<XioNoX> and the problem is when the page are "scaned"
<asac> XioNoX: no thats not a problem imo.
<asac> what you do is that you also listen for PluginUsed and whenever you get such an event check whether it comes from the current active tab
<asac> if thats the case you enable the menu
<XioNoX> the way we use, the PluginUsed is called before the page is loaded
<asac> so you disable menu entry wheN:
<XioNoX> as sayd dmo
<asac> XioNoX: how do you get the mimetypes atm?
<asac> of the page?
<XioNoX> using pluginInfo
<asac> and that doesnt work when the PluginUsed ewvent is emitted?
<XioNoX> var stuffy = aEvent.target.ownerDocument;
<XioNoX>         stuffy.mimeContent = mimeArray;
<XioNoX> this work
<XioNoX> you have try the code I've pushed ?
<asac> yes. it work when you switch tabs
<asac> i dont understand whats the problem
<asac> PluginUsed2 is called when we emit the PluginUsed event right?
<asac> there getPluginInfo works
<asac> right?
<XioNoX> my fault
<XioNoX> I was persuaded there was an alert() on PluginUsed2
<XioNoX> and it didn't work
<XioNoX> so now all seam to work
<XioNoX> I'll continue and make deeper test later
<asac> XioNoX: yes. i really think that the only thing left is to ttest
<XioNoX> ok
<XioNoX> nice
<asac> whether a event comes from active tab
<asac> and then activate menu item
<asac> (in addition to activation when tabselected)
<XioNoX> ok
<XioNoX> after the activation of buttons, what should I do ?
<asac> nothing
<asac> when the user clicks
<asac> you open the pluginfinder with the array of the current tab
<XioNoX> the pluginfinder ?
<XioNoX> which one ?
<asac> currently we only have the one in ubufox ;)
<XioNoX> right :)
<XioNoX> and that's all ?
<asac> XioNoX: when that works, we have to improve the plugin finder so it properly handles replacement of existing plugins
<asac> but thats the future
<asac> for now get the button properly working
<XioNoX> ok
<asac> cool. i think we are getting closer
<XioNoX> ok the buttons works
<asac> I have to do some innovation to make replacing existing installs with alternatives easy
<XioNoX> but I've find the problem
<asac> XioNoX: so it is greyed out
<asac> if there are no plugins used
<asac> and otherwise active?
<XioNoX> hidden = true/false
<asac> better grey it out
<asac> hiding is too confusing
<asac> for [4~ hiding is okthe status bar thing
<XioNoX> and for the statusbar icon ?
<XioNoX> ok
<asac> err ... read the last cryptic line ;)
<asac> wierd ... i am sure i used the proper order of words
<XioNoX> you have no excuse :o
<asac> hehe
<XioNoX> for greyed out, it is active = true/false ?
<asac> not sure ;)
<asac> mybe enabled="true" ?
<asac> bdrung: do you get any improved permissions by becoming contributor?
<asac> bdrung: or is it just an intermediate step to MOTU?
<asac> e.g. to officially start the "career"
<bdrung> asac: i would be a ubuntu member and thus get a @ubuntu.com mail adress
<asac>  ah
<asac> cool
<asac> contribute a bit and I'll vote for you ;)
<bdrung> because the contributer team is member of ubuntu-members
<asac> too often people come, do one thing and then go ... this whole procedure exists to see who is contributor for the long run ;)
<bdrung> asac: i have contributed on matplotlib and xmms2 related stuff
<asac> you have followed up on your extension ... if you do two more i am fine to vote ;)
<bdrung> have a look at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/bdrung
<asac> "small Origami stars"
<asac> lol
<asac> great
<XioNoX> asac, the problem, is that when you open a new tab, you should see the goody good alert
<asac> my hands are not made for that
<asac> XioNoX: why?
<XioNoX> and you see it only if you swich tabs
<asac> XioNoX: if you open a new tab there is no flash on it
<XioNoX> I talk about tab with flash
<bdrung> asac: you can use larger paper, e.g. 20x20 cm.
<sebner> bdrung: 60 day later I have worked on 147 bugs  <--- O_o . cool
<XioNoX> it make more sens when you add the menu stuff
<XioNoX> I've got to go
<XioNoX> see you later ;)
<asac> XioNoX: sure. ... remind me that i wanted to tell you something about that
<asac> XioNoX: once you implemented that events from the current active tab automatically active the menu
<bdrung> sebner: may be touched 147 bugs is a better description
<asac> this wont be a problem
<asac> XioNoX: ^^
<asac> XioNoX: it should automagically work then i guess
<XioNoX> I've copy/past what you've sayd, and I'll try to understand it later ;)
<XioNoX> bye
<asac> XioNoX: oh
<asac> bdrung: i am also looking for hel pin forwarding confirmed bugs upstream
<asac> s/hel/help/
<asac> e.g. as soon as we have neough information and a testcase we want to put those into bugzilla and follow up on eventual requests
<asac> ;)
<asac> (just because you said 147 bugs) :)
<bdrung> ok
<asac> swell .. only if you want ;)
<bdrung> asac: if i have time to, i can have a look at it
<bdrung> some search strings for launchpad?
<bdrung> asac: i have written a script for check updates.
<bdrung> asac: it is not completely ready, but can you have a look at it? so that i do not drive in the wrong direction.
<bdrung> asac: where should i put the script?
<asac> bdrung: script for check update?
<asac> bdrung: please paste it to http://paste.ubuntu.com
<bdrung> asac: http://paste.ubuntu.com/37728/
<asac> bdrung: you have a branch url to test that?
<bdrung> asac: i have tested it locally with stanford-pwdhash.upstream/ and stanford-pwdhash.ubuntu/ in the current directory
<asac> bdrung: does it work with remote branches too?
<bdrung> mom
<asac> bdrung: doesnt work ;)
<asac> python test.py "https://code.edge.launchpad.net/~bdrung/firefox-extensions/stanford-pwdhash.upstream" "https://code.edge.launchpad.net/~ubuntu-dev/firefox-extensions/stanford-pwdhash.ubuntu"
<asac> `https://code.edge.launchpad.net/~ubuntu-dev/firefox-extensions/stanford-pwdhash.ubuntu' must be an existing directory.
<bdrung> asac: the files must be locally (uscan needs this)
<fta> apport is not using the preferred browser :(
<bdrung> or is there a way to access directly a file of the bzr branch?
<bdrung> should the script pull the upstream branch, update it, commit and push back?
<asac> bdrung: the script should do it implicitly
<asac> e.g. checkout to a tempdir and then look at the files
<bdrung> asac: but how should the script detect if the update was already pushed to upstream branch?
<bdrung> e.g. if you rerun it
<fta> it's possible to get a file directly from bzr
<bdrung> fta: how the command for that?
<fta> bzr cat
<asac> bdrung: you cannot detect that from upstream branch
<asac> bdrung: you just assume that ubuntu branch has proper version
<asac> and version isnt bumped before new upstream is merged in
<bdrung> asac: so you are only allowed to run the script once when a new upstream release is out
<asac> bdrung: no ... you run the script ... if upstream hasnt released anything new, it just does nothing
<asac> bdrung: in the end I would like to have too operatoins:
<asac> test if new upstream is available
<asac> (thats 1)
<bdrung> asac: 1) is easy
<asac> 2) update .upstream branch and do the merge ... if the merge doesnt work without conflict
<fta> isn't 1) already my check-extensions.sh ?
<asac> leave users in a shell that is in the merge attempted branch
<asac> fta: not for extensions packages from sources
<bdrung> fta: where do i find this?
<asac> fta: check extension doesnt have an operation to test for a specific branch either
<asac> bdrung: its in a branch
<bdrung> link?
<asac> https://code.edge.launchpad.net/~mozillateam/mozilla-devscripts/mozilla-devtools
<asac> ok ... a friend visits me in a second. ill be out most likely till tomorrow
<fta> asac, enjoy
<bdrung> have fun
<asac> thanks
 * asac suspends ;)
<fta> i'm gonna go for sports too
#ubuntu-mozillateam 2008-08-16
<fta> Jazzva, i think i've identified the problem with liferea
<Jazzva> fta, what seems to be the problem?
<fta> in src/db.c, db_item_remove() is not working at all
<Jazzva> so it blocks there? does something?
<fta> items are never removed, so they keep accumulating
<Jazzva> ah.. that's bad
<fta> it's a sqlite3 call
<Jazzva> any way to fix that?
<Jazzva> why isn't it working?
<fta> could you verify you see the same thing ?
<Jazzva> if you tell me how :)
<fta> run liferea --debug-all and capture the output to a file
<Jazzva> ok, sure :)
<fta> let it run a few hours (to have several updates)
<fta> then: grep 'removing item with id' lf.log | sort | uniq -c | sort -n | awk '{ print $1 }' | uniq -c
<fta> that will count the number of items with how many times they have been "removed"
<fta> in my case, i see:
<fta>     193 1
<fta>    8433 2
<fta>     700 3
<fta> hmm.
<Jazzva> oke... I started it
<fta>     193 1
<fta>    7958 2
<fta>    1175 3
<fta> http://paste.ubuntu.com/37840/
<Jazzva> wow... just read there is firefox qt
<fta> yep, not really new
<fta> the problem is how could we support that.. except a ff-qt in universe
<Jazzva> that sounds good...
<fta> and i'm not sure any of us is using kde
<Jazzva> I suppose it could integrate with xulrunner :)
<Jazzva> i think you're right
<fta> sure, it's a ff 3.1
<fta> even if the qt branch is merged into mozcentral, that would mean building twice.. like totem-gst vs totem-xine :(
<fta>     182 1
<fta>     675 2
<fta>    7775 3
<fta>     700 4
<fta> (firefox-3.1:30167): Gdk-WARNING **: /build/buildd/gtk+2.0-2.13.6/gdk/x11/gdkdrawable-x11.c:822 drawable is not a pixmap or window
<fta> Segmentation fault (core dumped)
<fta> [reed], ^^
<fta> [reed], got the warning and the crash at the same time
<fta> http://thc.emanuele-gentili.com/utu.php
<Admin2> Anyone in Channel?
<Admin2> Hi can anyone help me with Firefox Certificates, please? I am running Firefox under Ubunbu
<jtv> Admin2: I'm no expert, but what's the problem?
<jtv> Admin2: (also note this machine could go down any moment, so I may suddenly disappear)
<Admin2> I exported the Certificate properly and then imported back into Firefox under windows. In Ubuntu, firefox never asks me to accept the certificate because it is properly stored into firefox. In Windows anytime I brouse the specific website I am asked to accept the certificate, as if it is not stored or so. I
<Admin2> jtv, I exported the Certificate properly and then imported back into Firefox under windows. In Ubuntu, firefox never asks me to accept the certificate because it is properly stored into firefox. In Windows anytime I brouse the specific website I am asked to accept the certificate, as if it is not stored or so. I
<Admin2> I am thinking to just try and copy the file that contains all certificates, rather than import / export
<Admin2> would it work?
<Admin2> what would the file name be?
<jtv> Admin2: Ouch.  I have no idea!
<Admin2> np
<Admin2> I thank you for your trying
<Admin2> take care and good day
<asac> hi
<bdrung> hi
<mdke> hi all. Does anyone know how to make a file:/// link work correctly in firefox? e.g. https://help.ubuntu.com/8.04/programming/C/ar01s01.html - the dive into python link there doesn't work, even though the file is installed on my system
<mdke> ah, I've found this that says it is disabled for security reasons - http://kb.mozillazine.org/Firefox_:_Issues_:_Links_to_Local_Pages_Don%27t_Work
<mdke> :(
<mdke> if anyone knows a workaround please let me know, otherwise I've have to remove those links
<kgoetz> mdke: the work around on that page doesnt work?
<mdke> kgoetz: there is a workaround for a user, but not for the website administrator, as far as I can see
<mdke> i.e. there isn't a way to make the link work for everyone, only for me
<kgoetz> mdke: unless FF got shipped with ubuntu.com (or whatever) as an ok-to-local-link site
<mdke> kgoetz: seems overkill maybe for just two links, unless this problem has been reported elsewhere too? I can fix the links on that page to point to online versions of the documents
<kgoetz> mdke: i guess it depends if theres a plan to use local links more in the future, otherwise i'd agree its a lot of work
 * mdke nods
<rbu> asac: heyo
<fta> Jazzva, http://paste.ubuntu.com/37965/
<Jazzva> fta, I'll try to run that now
<Jazzva> although, not many feed items have appeared during the night...
<fta> it should not matter if you have the same problem. this is about existing entries not expiring
<Jazzva> fta, http://paste.ubuntu.com/37970/
<Jazzva> I think I'll still need to add more feeds to test
<Jazzva> s/I'll/I/
<fta> i think that's enough. if i understand the code correctly, we should only have the 1st line, ie, each item deleted only once.
<fta> who's skilled in python here ?
<fta> i have a test like that "if 'firefox' in gct.communicate()[0]:", i want it to match when gct.communicate()[0] is equal to "firefox", or "firefox-foo" (with foo a random string)
<fta> nm, i figured out
<crimsun> asac: yes, we can easily configure the pulseaudio pcm+ctl plugin to fall back to ALSA directly.  I'll merge that into an alsa-plugins branch this weekend.
<sebner> crimsun: pulseaudio \o/
<fta> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=KyLqUf4cdwc
<sebner> fta: lol, well also billy had his problems with it :)
<fta> the guy gets really mad at 4:30
<Jazzva> ah, that video is great :)...
<fta> damn, i'm far behind in my rss reading
<fta> greader stops counting at 1000, i'm at 1000+ :P
<fta> asac, i/we have a problem. sm2 and tb3 are now in comm-central (hg), meaning the same (huge) tarball, like xul1.9.1 + ff3.1 with mozcentral. Worse, sm2 & tb3 also pull then full mozcentral..
<fta> asac, for xul1.9.1, i move to embedded tarball, that helped a bit, yet, the new deb source format /w quilt3 seems to prevent that.
#ubuntu-mozillateam 2008-08-17
<gnomefreak> i think im taking tomorrow off my arm is really hurting something awful
<fta> [reed], I get http://paste.ubuntu.com/38273/ sometimes when i hit back or when i click on a tab (i know I need proper symbols..). Problem is that it dies with the focus grabbed so my whole desktop becomes unusable, i have to kill the process (here gdb) from a console :P
<fta> damn ppa, still not doing dbgsym :(
<fta> asac, Jazzva: http://hg.mozilla.org/index.cgi/mozilla-central/rev/4a506fa751d8f89f0abc93662cb5ad805b9f24c5
<fta> they patch the in-source cairo to add qpainter so exit system cairo for a possible xul-qt
<fta> [reed], what is that http://hg.mozilla.org/index.cgi/mozilla-central/rev/cae882483daebb4c62786d0316973cd9ab8f045c  ? it says "merge with mozilla-central" but it is mozilla-central, so merge from where/what ??? there are several commits like this one
<fta> mozilla Bug 450646
<ubottu> Mozilla bug 450646 in Security: PSM "Firefox 3.0.2 should use NSS 3.12.1" [Normal,New] http://bugzilla.mozilla.org/show_bug.cgi?id=450646
<fta> http://hg.mozilla.org/index.cgi/mozilla-central/rev/2e5f07e2b75b1912f843443c8a2b05d55eb81bff
<fta> armin76, bumb
<armin76> bumb!
<fta> strange, i only see NSS_3_12_1_RC1
<fta> i should read 1st
<fta> mozilla bug 330628
<ubottu> Mozilla bug 330628 in Build "coreconf/Linux.mk should _not_ default to x86 but result in an error if host is not recognized" [Normal,Resolved: fixed] http://bugzilla.mozilla.org/show_bug.cgi?id=330628
<asac> ola
<asac> fta: can we keep the "embedded" layout optional for xul?
<fta> ?
<fta> asac, eh?
<asac> 00:14 < fta> asac, i/we have a problem. sm2 and tb3 are now in comm-central (hg), meaning the same  (huge) tarball, like xul1.9.1 + ff3.1 with mozcentral. Worse, sm2 & tb3 also pull then  full mozcentral..
<asac> 00:15 -!- wantok [n=kgoetz@gnewsense/friend/pdpc.active.kgoetz] has joined #ubuntu-mozillateam
<asac> 00:16 < fta> asac, for xul1.9.1, i move to embedded tarball, that helped a bit, yet, the new deb  source format /w quilt3 seems to prevent that.
<fta> it is optional, but used by default
<fta> ..when you create your tarball with m-d
<asac> ok
<sebner> asac: mighty alexander. When I have a package with Suggests: iceweasel | iceape what should I use instead?
<asac> and debiNan/rules?
<asac> sebner: just add firefox and seamonkey
<asac> no need to remove the ice* things
<fta> asac, same as 1.9, regarding the embedded code
<asac> ok
<sebner> asac: so iceweasel | iceape | firefox | seamonkey ?
<fta> asac, any idea on how to solve that?
<asac> sebner: yes. or make them first ;)
<sebner> asac: hrhr. and what about all the descriptions? Change iceweasel everytime to Firefox?
<asac> sebner: that would be good
<sebner> asac: Ay Ay mighty Alexander :)
<asac> fta: you mean the problem with quilt 3?
<fta> no, the huge tarballs
<asac> how huge?
<asac> 100+M?
<fta> in bz2, xul and ff are 38M each
<fta> so tb and sm are bigger
<asac> 50?
<asac> what size has xul 1.9 ?
<asac> 32?
<fta> -rw-r--r-- 1 fta fta 40330244 2008-06-10 15:04 xulrunner-1.9_1.9+nobinonly.orig.tar.gz
<fta> -rw-r--r-- 1 fta fta 37040669 2008-08-16 00:44 xulrunner-1.9.1_1.9.1~a2~hg20080815r16722+nobinonly.orig.tar.gz
<fta> this is better, but:
<fta> -rw-r--r-- 1 fta fta 10884365 2008-06-10 15:04 firefox-3.0_3.0+nobinonly.orig.tar.gz
<fta> -rw-r--r-- 1 fta fta 37055272 2008-08-16 00:54 firefox-3.1_3.1~a2~hg20080815r16723+nobinonly.orig.tar.gz
<asac> why is ffox so huge?
<fta> because it is the full mozcentral
<fta> same as xul
<asac> ok. so mozclient doesnt yet strip it down?
<sebner> asac: what should I do if the manpage is outside the debian folder? use a patch system? Also the debian maintainer made the changes direct to the file so a patch system doesn't seem worth to me
<fta> correct, and it will not
<asac> fta: why?
<fta> asac, it's a hg clone
<fta> and i remember bs said it's fine like that
<asac> fta: let me think
<asac> ;)
<asac> fta: so is tbird 3.0 now built from 1.9.1 branch?
<asac> or do they have a branch for 1.9 in hg which is used by tbird 3?
<fta> not mine yet but yes, tb3 and sm2 are now in comm-central, which also clone the full mozilla-central
<fta> eh, clone through client.py
<asac> fta: ok,  but tbird 3 is still maintained in cvs?
<sebner> asac: seems ok to me since latest version is from 2001 ^^
<fta> i think they stopped in july
<asac> sebner: 2001?
<asac> sebner: what package is that?
<sebner> asac: http://packages.debian.org/changelogs/pool/main/w/wmnetselect/current/changelog
<[reed]> fta: 1) 449959
<[reed]> fta: 2) mozilla-qt merge (which includes all log messages from mozilla-qt branch)
<fta> [reed], for 2), it's far from clear in hgweb
<fta> mozilla bug 449959
<ubottu> Mozilla bug 449959 in GFX: Gtk "[@ gdk_x11_drawable_get_xdisplay - cairo_draw_with_gdk] Since checkin of bug 422221, dragging stuff (bookmarks, tabs, toolbar elements) crashes Firefox" [Critical,New] http://bugzilla.mozilla.org/show_bug.cgi?id=449959
<sebner> asac: crazy, hmm?
<fta> but who's still using WindowMaker and netscape anyway...
<sebner> dunno
<sebner> but debian maintainer is active ^^
<fta> asac, https://bugzilla.mozilla.org/show_bug.cgi?id=437064
<ubottu> Mozilla bug 437064 in DOM Inspector "Create an own hg repository for inspector" [Normal,Resolved: fixed]
<fta> [reed], debian bug 494694
<ubottu> Debian bug 494694 in xulrunner-1.9 "xulrunner-1.9: bad template in download dialog when using a bad" [Minor,Open] http://bugs.debian.org/494694
<fta> [reed], http://ondrejcertik.blogspot.com/2008/08/i-am-switching-from-mercurial-to-git.html
#ubuntu-mozillateam 2009-08-10
<BUGabundo> you run a tracking on chromium?
<BUGabundo> what's that realtime search thingy?
 * BUGabundo google real time search engine
<BUGabundo> http://venturebeat.com/2009/06/20/who-rules-real-time-search-a-look-at-9-contenders/
<BUGabundo> grreee
<BUGabundo> bad google
<BUGabundo> 2nd hit http://collecta.com/
 * BUGabundo echo sleep > /etc/mode && /home/BUGabundo reload
<fta> BUGabundo, you should really learn some shell
<BUGabundo> its a joke
<BUGabundo> come on!!!
<BUGabundo> its not even meant to work
<BUGabundo> just to say gudd night
<BUGabundo> grrr
<BUGabundo> some day I'll have to install a spellchecker on this brain of mine
<micahg> asac: are you still here?
<asac> micahg: for a minute or so ... yes
<micahg> ok, first, I rejected a bug to pacakge FF3.6a1
<asac> micahg: wishlist bug?
<micahg> second, I just saw that mozilla wants to release ff3.6 in quick order
<micahg> Well, is there any chance we'd consider packaging individual pre-releases
<micahg> I would think that time would be better spent elsewhere
<asac> not sure what you mean by that
<micahg> as we have the dailies
<micahg> packaging 3.6a1 in an official repo
<micahg> ?
<asac> not a1
<asac> micahg: so for official archive we usually start on late alphas
<asac> like 5 or 6 in the past
<asac> or even early betas
<asac> we want to create a milestone ppa though
<asac> that would fit in there imo
<asac> milestone/backports ppa
<micahg> should I reopen the request?
<asac> micahg: a general wishlist bug "3.6aX in the archive can be kept open
<asac> at best give us the bug id so we can alread add it to changelog
<micahg> ok, I'll just open as packaging ff3.6
<asac> yeah
<micahg> second
<asac> micahg: and xul 1.9.2 ;)
<micahg> separate bug?
<micahg> or same?
<micahg> bug 410959
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 410959 in ubuntu "[needs-packaging] Firefox 3.6" [Wishlist,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/410959
<micahg> should xul192 be a separate bug?
<asac> not sure. i think most will look for ffox bug so it should be fine
<micahg> ok
<micahg> so just add xul192 to it?
<micahg> or jsut leave it
<asac> micahg: at best link our .head branch to it so noone wastes time and does a package ;)
<asac> micahg: add both branches
<micahg> This one? https://code.edge.launchpad.net/~mozillateam/firefox/firefox-3.2.head
<asac> yes
<asac> we should rename it at some point
<micahg> Is this the head for xulrunner?  lp:~mozillateam/xulrunner/xulrunner-1.9.2.head
<asac> http://benjamin.smedbergs.us/blog/2009-08-07/pyxpcom-welcome-todd-whitema/
<asac> micahg: yes
<micahg> ok
<micahg> last issue for the night
<micahg> mozilla was talking about releasing 3.6 quickly
<asac> from what i know they try to aim for 9 month cycles since 3.0
<asac> 3.5 took 12 month though
<micahg> would it follow that 3.5 support will only be 6-9 months after 3.6 release?
<asac> i guess they will not extend their support timeframe unfortunately
<asac> so yes.
<micahg> so, maybe we should include ff 3.6 in universe in karmic
<micahg> that way it'll have a browser for its entire life
<asac> problem is that we cant really make it the default so this wouldnt help much
<fta> asac, we should do something to make the bot abort if the tarball is not for the right branch.. like foo-1.2 version 1.3a1pre
<asac> fta: yeah
<asac> otherwise we are doomed when they bump version i guess
<micahg> well, for hardy was ff3 default or ff2?
<asac> we have now moz-version --compare in mozilla-devscripts. we could use that to test/declare upper/lower version bounds
<asac> either manualyl maintained or auto generated from changelog upstream version
<fta> ...
<asac> micahg: for hardy ff3
<micahg> ah
<fta> maybe abort in MOZCLIENT_POSTCOCMD and propagate the failure.. not sure the rest will follow though..
<micahg> well, what happens to jaunty after january?
<micahg> default browser loses support
<asac> micahg: backports
<asac> micahg: what happens to hardy-jaunty after january
<micahg> ok, but at least ff3.5 is in the repos and will have support at least though 2010
<micahg> that's why I'm wondering about ff3.6
<asac> not in hardy
<micahg> yeah
<asac> the universe package are not a valid support option
<asac> the problem is xulrunner ... which has rdepends
<asac> it would be quite an effort to backport all rdepends to new xulrunner
<asac> but might be the best way indeed ;)
<fta> maybe we'll have chromium by then ;)
<asac> not so sure yet if i want to do that
<fta> !info firefox dapper
<asac> fta: it doesnt matter. rdepends is the problem
<ubottu> firefox (source: firefox): lightweight web browser based on Mozilla. In component main, is optional. Version 1.5.dfsg+1.5.0.15~prepatch080614l-0ubuntu1 (dapper), package size 7810 kB, installed size 23108 kB
<fta> we still have that, so why not 3.0
<asac> did i say something different?
<micahg> fta: dapper isn't receving desktop support
<asac> i will backport patches until i die ;)
<fta> i really wonder how many users are still using that...
<asac> fta: its EOL now.
<asac> (dapper)
<micahg> asac: can we add a note about FF EOL like debian does?
<asac> only server is still supported
<fta> the desktop
<asac> micahg: no
<asac> micahg: debian surrenders ... which is not something we can do
<micahg> lol
<asac> actually we supported in debian for full stable
<asac> just not for oldstable
<asac> because we have no folks that are willing to maintain oldstable long enough
<micahg> so you intend to backport fixes to 3.0.x until karmic is EOL?
<asac> and i tried as best as i could, but my time is also finite
<micahg> I know
<asac> micahg: until hardy is EOL
<asac> not sure what comes first
<micahg> same time :)
<micahg> 4/11
<asac> 3.0 will ride along with that
<asac> so yeah
<asac> good luck for karmic then
<asac> i think its 12 month backports
<asac> should be doable
<asac> 3.5 branch is not that much different
<asac> i expect most issues to popup in tracemonkey ... which dont need to be backported in most cases
<asac> as 3.0 has no tracemonkey
<asac> the layout stuff etc. is hopefully similar enough to make backports possible
<micahg> ok, so only CVE's would be backported?
<asac> in the past i backported all sg:* bugs fixed upstream
<micahg> I'm just wondering if I should be marking stuff Won't Fix for ff3.0
<asac> not all get a MFSA/CVEs, but most
<asac> of course MFSA/CVE bugs have priority
<micahg> what is sg:*?
<asac> micahg: everything except security group bugs or top crashers are wont fix in 3.0
<asac> (and packaging bugs)
<micahg> ok, I'll keep marking them then ;)
<asac> micahg: please ask reports to add firefox 3.5 task on their own if they dont see it
<asac> in that way we might loose some bugs that just sit there for nothing ;)
<asac> i mean for low/undecided and maybe medium bugs
 * micahg usually adds it...is that not right?
<asac> if you touch bugs you can add it
<asac> but dont go through the list and add it everywhere... its a good time to let users confirm it
<micahg> ok, I usually add it if it's already upstream
<asac> yes. upstreawmed bugs should be moved too
<micahg> I'll do that...ping user for update
<micahg> I hope next weekend to do more triage
<micahg> I hope this is the last Sunday I have to work for a while
<fta> scons: *** [/build/buildd/chromium-browser-3.0.198.0~svn20090809r22888/build-tree/src/sconsbuild/Release/lib/libskia.a] /build/buildd/chromium-browser-3.0.198.0~svn20090809r22888/build-tree/src/sconsbuild/Release/.sconsign.dblite: No such file or directory
<fta> hmm
<fta> so system scons is not good enough in intrepid
<fta> bugzilla is broken
<fta> "Repairs in Progress"
<maco> duh-RAM-a!
<asac> yeah
<asac> lots of other sites too
<asac> MDC for instance is down
<asac> https://developer.mozilla.org/en/GRE
<bjsnider> firefox 3.5 cannot use the URW Chancery L font
<bjsnider> http://www.codestyle.org/servlets/FontSampler?class=URWChanceryL&font=URW%20Chancery%20L&compare=normal
<bjsnider> it can use that font on mac
<micahg> why not?
<micahg> looks fine to me
<bjsnider> really? it's a script font. you're seeing that on that page?
<micahg> oh maybe not then
<micahg> it would need to be installed on teh system
<bjsnider> it's showing you a default font
<bjsnider> it's instaleld in ubuntu by default. you've got it
<micahg> it looks different
<bjsnider> try that page in ff 3
<bjsnider> or any other browser
<micahg> It shows me that font family as being nrendered
<bjsnider> as being what?
<micahg> ah, I see
<micahg> hmmm
<micahg> in Firebug
<micahg> ok, I'd say open a bug
<bjsnider> no, i can't do that yet
<bjsnider> guhhh
<micahg> why not?
<bjsnider> i have to test all of the other fonts too
<bjsnider> how can i trust it?
<bjsnider> if it broke this one why didn't it break any others?
<micahg> ok, well, when you are done, please open a bug report in firefox-3.5 and I will check upstream
<micahg> the common fonts page shwos discrepencies
<bjsnider> huh?
<micahg> http://www.codestyle.org/css/font-family/sampler-UnixResults.shtml
<micahg> between ff3 and ff3.5
<bjsnider> oh crap
<bjsnider> how many, do you suppose?
<micahg> looks like quite a few
<bjsnider> guhhhhh
<micahg> most are unnoticable unless you are specifically looking for it
<bjsnider> i'm having trouble coming up with this bug report title: "font rendering is all effed up in FF 3.5"
<micahg> non standard fonts aren't rendering correctly?
<bjsnider> i dunno
<Jeffrey04> I attempted to update my firefox-3.5 this morning and it seems like firefox.desktop would be updated after the update is completed, is it intended?
<Jeffrey04> apt refused to overwrite firefox.desktop saying something like it belongs to firefox-3.0 (???)
<Jeffrey04> i then uninstalled firefox-3.5 and revert back to firefox-3.0 for now (using hardy 64bit)
<micahg> Jeffrey04: is someone helping you?
<Jeffrey04> no, I don't know where I can report this
<micahg> ok
<micahg> can you start over
<micahg> sorry
<micahg> what is the problem?
<Jeffrey04> I ran apt-get upgrade this morning
<Jeffrey04> and then updated firefox-3.5
<micahg> oh hardy?
<micahg> *on
<Jeffrey04> but the upgrade failed saying that firefox-3.5-branding cannot overwrite firefox.desktop
<Jeffrey04> yea, hardy 64bit
<micahg> from where did you get a firefox-3.5 package?
<Jeffrey04> ubuntu-mozilla-daily ppa
<micahg> ah
<Jeffrey04> not sure what causes the problem and i uninstalled firefox-3.5 for now
<Jeffrey04> just  being curious whether the overwritting of firefox.desktop is intended??!
<micahg> well, they're getting ready to switch branding for Karmic
<Jeffrey04> :D
<micahg> if you look at the changelog, it seems like they are indeed changing/breaking stuff
<micahg> fta was talking about this earlier I think
<Jeffrey04> iC
<Jeffrey04> thanks for the information
 * micahg is checking the logs now
<micahg> ok, so it seems that it will be fixed in the next few days
<micahg> Jeffrey04: still there?
<Jeffrey04> yes
<micahg> ok
<micahg> yeah, so they caught it today
<Jeffrey04> was reading through the changelog
<micahg> http://irclogs.ubuntu.com/2009/08/09/%23ubuntu-mozillateam.txt about 4PM
<micahg> 4:30PM
<micahg> oops
<micahg> 5:30PM
<Jeffrey04> OK :D guess I just wait and reinstall after a few days :)
<Jeffrey04> i spend most of the time under google-chrome (unless I'm doing javascript) though
<Jeffrey04> thanks for the help @micahg
<micahg> no problem Jeffrey04
<micahg> the team is still working on a more permanent solution for FF3.5 on hardy
<Jeffrey04> yea,
<asac> fta: so i think we need to add firefox 3 top dailies (and milestone) ppa to properly ship a firefox-3.0.desktop thing
<sebner> asac: bahh, mozilla didn't fix the flash-fullscreen bug yes (not even with 3.5.2) :(
<asac> Err http://ubuntu.intergenia.de karmic Release.gpg Something wicked happened resolving 'ubuntu.intergenia.de:http' (-11)
<asac> hmm. /me unable to setup chroot as it seems
<asac> 11:36 < lool> Ah now I find it in https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/thunderbird-3.0 I had checked thundebird3
<asac> 11:36 < asac> oh. so launchpad creates packages pages for ppa things now?`
<asac> 11:36 < asac> interesting
<asac> 11:36 < asac> one even can file bugs
<asac> 11:37 < asac> i guess that answers the question: "where to file bugs against those packages not yet in ubuntu for real"
<asac> fta: ^^
<asac> sebner: sorry for that ;) ... but isnt that a flash problem
<asac> fta: https://edge.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/chromium-browser
<asac> ;)
<asac> bugs
<sladen> btw, there's some (maybe related) issue with  bug #406352
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 406352 in firefox-3.5 "Needs correctly set Preferred applications>Browser gconf key (fails on manual Firefox 3.5 installs)" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/406352
<asac> sladen: not sure how we can address that in the packaging (except when doing the full migration)
<asac> migration==transition
<asac> not sure why you have firefox.desktop if firefox-3.0 is removed (unless you run dailies, where we migrated firefox 3.5 to default now)
<asac> hmm ... so probably -branding package is left over
<asac> after removal
<asac> not sure if i like circular dependencies
<asac> but i guess that would be needed here
<asac> hmm. firefox-3.0-branding depends on firefox-3.0 ... so that shouldnt be a problem
<sebner> asac: the fix is for xulrunner so I blame mozilla .. ok,  flash. We always can blame flash too \o/
<asac> ack ;)
<sladen> looking through gconftool-2 -R /   some things hardcode   "firefox"  some  "firefox %s"  and some  "firefox.desktop"
<sladen> but I guess the only alternative would be to have those  hardcoded to  /usr/bin/default-distro-browser   and have the packages dpkg-divert that
<asac> i think those are bugs from gnome-panel etc.
<asac> some get a full copy of .desktop and some get a reference to .desktop
<asac> in any case. the default transition will make this work
<asac> before that we dont really support uninstalling firefox-3.0
<sladen> asac: right, elephant in the room time.  are you just counting the total hits to  :hsw1kx-3zxg  :jhy8zj-qv39  :getzo5-xcfi
<sladen> asac: if so, what's the fourth one?
<asac> sladen: the start.ubuntu.com/9.10 code
<sladen> asac: ah, of course
<asac> sladen: btw, i didnt want to merge all multisearch bug into a single huge one ... ;)
<asac> thats why we used the "multisearch" tag
<asac> but doesnt matter ;) ... now all subscribers are on that bug :)
<sladen> asac: yeah... I merged them because, AFAICT, the only way to pacify the various technical breakages, is not to use CSE
<asac> sladen: well. but still they are individual issues
<sladen> asac: what are Mozilla doing;  is their returned page also a CSE, or is it a "special" with Google?
<asac> of course you can always create a "fix all" and merge in there, but that doesnt make it easier
<asac> sladen: they have a special page
<sladen> asac: so the situation is either that Canonical either need to also get a special arranged, or need to drop CSE
<asac> thats one opinion. yes.
<asac> there are various compromises though
<sladen> what do you have in mind?
<asac> of course having special page would be the perfect fix
<asac> i think the most annoying things are:
<asac> 1. awesomebar does not have feeling lucky
<asac> 2. chrome changes google searchplugin
<asac> 3. newtab not configurable
<sladen> is that special page (or rather /lack/ of obviously non-standard page) done on the by the User-Agent, or just via the partner = {firefox,firefox-a} partner ID
<asac> one way would be to drop 1. and 3. and make 2. an "ubuntu search" plugin living next to the real google one
<asac> sladen: the cse page happens because of the action url we are using
<asac> custom search has a different path than the real google search
<sladen> the /cse
<asac> yes.
<asac> but its odd. you can add a few of our arguments to the real google search and get something in the middle ;)
<sladen> can the real Google search not just be fed with the changed partner-id
<asac> http://www.google.com/coop/cse/
<asac> sladen: that doesnt work. otherwise noone would probably use custom search ;)
<sladen> it works for Mozilla
<asac> yeah. they are lucky ;)
<sladen> see, that page is higlighting three bullet points, of which none are actually a desired outcome
<sladen> the only one that is really desired is revenue shared  (and maybe some numbers)
<asac> sladen: not sure what you mean ... which page are you referring to?
<sladen> http://www.google.com/coop/cse/ "Include one or more websites, or specific webpages" (not required)  "Host the search box and results on your own website" (not, except for start.ubuntu)  "Customize the look and feel of the results to match your site" (negatively desired)
<asac> sladen: we dont host the results in a search box, but direct to google
<asac> also we dont really customize it much ... what you see is basically the default.
<asac> everyone can create a cse account and suggest how to do that better
<sladen> okay, in that case, all *three* are *not* desired :)
<asac> so (an unrelated) in-box approach can be found here: http://people.canonical.com/~kirkland/search.html
<sladen> Google's front page is the peak of usability---virtually anything done to it has negative impact
<sladen> and, Google's results page is the peak of usability---virtually anything done to it has negative impact
<sladen> be it (consults list) being in my local language, handling stock quotes, providng a list to gmail, providing a link to images
<sladen> asac: kirkland's use of CSE is a valid one;  restricting to a subset of webpages
<sladen> asac: at the moment, the geeks are peeved, and the grannies are complaining "Google doesn't work on Ubuntu"
<asac> we repeated that we are aware that the current solution is sub-optimal. And one reason of this experiment was to get a detailed list of issues, so we can mitigate them if possible and balance them when with the win that would come out of the various options for the ubuntu project
<sladen> *blink*.  But can you expand various options?
<asac> so there are a few potential outcome of this:
<asac> 1. we get special page -> best
<asac> 2. we address as many issues as possible in a fashion that we think is the most diligent one (like what i suggested above)
<sladen> I'm still slightly lost as to why a special page is (ever) going to be better than the Google default
<asac> 3. we drop all this
<asac> sladen: there are also benefits for the project that are not insignificant. we need to balance them with the loss of usability carefully.
<sladen> asac: expand benefits
<sladen> revenue and numbers?
<asac> like what rick and me already mentioned in the bug
<asac> from my blog: "will help to fund more talented developers"
<asac> we are not really interested in the numbers
<asac> and those would be hard to defer from it anyway afaik
<sladen> yeah, your method of statistics gathering is sub-optimal anyway   (no control group, and impacted behaviour)
<sladen> has a fortnight of deployment delivered any meaningful results yet?
<asac> sladen: we dont need accurate numbers to get an idea
<sladen> is extending the experimental likely to massively altered the results?
<asac> we really just look at the generic numbers to understand the importance etc.
<sladen> asac: no, but is something is changed (I'm feeling lucky) then you'll get a notch on the first use;  maybe the second, but not by the time somebody has changed their preferences, or switched to another method (eg. doing searches via Pidgin, to quote above)
<sladen> and as of a fortnight of deployment what do the "generic numbers" show?
<asac> i dont know about final numbers. we wanted to wrap up next week
<sladen> presumebly somebody has frequenctly checked the numbers to see that the experiement is actually working
<asac> no we verified it once after starting it
<asac> that was a day or two afterwards iirc
<asac> not sure if someone monitored the data eagerly ;) ... could be.
<asac> sladen: what would you want to know about those numbers?
<asac> absolute numbers are really meaningless
<sladen> asac: not really, I'd like to know if the observed ratios have been useful
<asac> yes ... otherwise we wouldn't have kept it in for the full alpha
<sladen> is the intention to keep this going for one alpha, or for two?
<sladen> s/is/was/
<asac> ~1 alpha
<asac> seems we will miss the alpha release though. i am currently working on ffox 3.5 by default and also have a to fix knetworkmanager to work somehow
<asac> so next week is idea of starting to work on this
<asac> and wrapping up etc.
<asac> also a few are on holiday this week, so not really best time to drive things in any direction
<sladen> asac: if it's a time thing;  I think there are volunteers who will upload a clean version
<asac> as i said. its not decided what exactly to do
<asac> we just know that something will be done ;)
<sladen> who needs to make that decision (if it's not you)
<asac> more than one person
<asac> not all are available atm. that blocks it for now
<asac> anyway. have to work now ;)
<asac> from what I see now on CD there won't be multisearch. its shipped as part of 3.0 package and 3.5 will be on CD unless i have no time to work
<sladen> okay, so it's only in the 3.0  upload
<sladen> I can mark the 3.5 stuff as invalid?
<asac> sladen: i would say yes. folks see it in firefox-3.5 if they have 3.0 installed though
<asac> sladen: at best keep it open
<asac> otherwise folks will rant and bitch about it
<asac> i we will close the bugs when things get done
<asac> how can i see if a package is in "auto-installed" mode?
<sladen> asac: apt-mark
<asac> thx
<sladen> asac: grep -A1 firefox /var/lib/apt/extended_states
<asac> ah extended states
<asac> great
<asac> thx
<gnomefreak> ok that was odd, firefox-3.5 asked if i wanted to import my 3.6 settings
<asac> gnomefreak: 3.6? sure it wasnt 3.0?
<asac> gnomefreak: what did you select?
<asac> decide later?
<gnomefreak> asac: decide later. i think it was 3.6 but im still sleeping
<asac> gnomefreak: can you stop and start it again?
<asac> gnomefreak: and read if its 3.0 ;)
<asac> then select decide later :)
<gnomefreak> asac: ok 1 sec, can you please explain comments in bug 18995
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 18995 in mozilla-thunderbird "[MASTER] "Open With" dialog not user-friendly" [Undecided,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/18995
<gnomefreak> checking now
<asac> gnomefreak: open with dialog is not user friendly. thats known
<gnomefreak> asac: comments on why we dont patch it i mean
<asac> because we dont have the proper code
<asac> the one suggested istn good enough afaik
<asac> if there is any suggested at all there
<gnomefreak> asac: the ones we gave is not good enough to certain people
<gnomefreak> comparing the start page to this issue
<asac> not sure what you mean
<gnomefreak> i did not get the dialog agian. do i need to restart system?
<asac> gnomefreak: ensure that no process is running
<asac> maybe its a bug
<asac> gnomefreak: try to re-login
<asac> if it doesnt re pop up its a bug
<asac> file one and ping fta about it ;)
<gnomefreak> asac: here are 3 of the many comments. this is after telling them we are waiting for upstream to do it due to major code changes  http://paste.ubuntu.com/250803/
<gnomefreak> asac: ill be right back going to try to get it to pop-up
<gnomefreak> gnomefreak@Development:~$ ps aux | grep firefox-3.5
<gnomefreak> 1000      4370  0.0  0.2   1856   576 pts/1    S+   08:23   0:00 grep firefox-3.5
<gnomefreak> be back in a few
<gnomefreak> asac: is there a config setting i can change to get the dialog back about importing settings
<asac> gnomefreak: i already checked it. it works... you probably hit the wrong button
<gnomefreak> asac: i was thinking that as well after i restarted and it didnt come up
<asac> gnomefreak: ls -l /home/gnomefreak/.mozilla/
<asac> what do you get there?
<gnomefreak> asac: http://paste.ubuntu.com/250813/
<asac> gnomefreak: stop all running firefox
<asac> then mv firefox.3.0-replaced
<asac> then mv firefox.3.0-replaced firefox.3.0
<asac> err
<asac> then mv firefox.3.0-replaced firefox-3.0
<asac> ;)
<asac> next time you start it should ask again
<gnomefreak> asac: ok thanks i try
<gnomefreak> ~/.mozilla$ mv firefox-3.0/ firefox.3.0  did not work
<asac> gnomefreak: type exactly what i wrote dude :)
<asac> mv firefox.3.0-replaced firefox-3.0
<gnomefreak> asac: that didnt work either
<gnomefreak> gnomefreak@Development:~/.mozilla$ mv firefox.3.0-replaced/ firefox-3.0  was first
<asac> then dont bother
<gnomefreak> has the transition to 3.5 been done?
<asac> in daily its half done
<asac> working on finishing it
<gnomefreak> asac: ok cool thanks
<sladen> asac: can you review  https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Multisearch  please
<sladen> asac: if you can give a non-cagey answer about who's calling the shots, then I can include that too
<asac> sladen: add my blog post to the quicklinks ...
<asac> sladen: i think the removal section reads like there isa  commitment to remove everything, which isnt necessarily true. its just that we will start to decide what to do based on the results and address issues
<sladen> asac: -> Edit + fixage :)
<sladen> asac: where is your blog post;   /last http   doesn't show it in the scrollback
<asac> i wont submit content to it. it could be interpreted as signing everything off ... we already have all the content required imo
<asac> http://www.asoftsite.org/s9y/archives/162-What-is-this-Multisearch-thing-in-my-Firefox-about.html
<gnomefreak> asac: i thought you stated a few weeks ago we were removing multisearch
<sladen> asac: mmm, I don't think there would be 76 comments on an LWN article if the answers I'm attempted to gathered had been published beforehand
<asac> gnomefreak: yes. it will not be in final release in its current form
<sladen> asac: I'm doing the clean-up work now that should ideally have been done before this stuff was even shipped to users
<gnomefreak> ok can we add that to wiki or blog
<asac> sladen: people dont read. thats the main problem
<asac> we should have announced it before, but even then people would have had the same stories et al
<sladen> asac: who do I need to get to sign-off that you may contribute to the wiki?
<asac> i dont think the wiki page gives much more info than what we have. folks just dont read, but jump into bugs and rant without checking. bringing up more official content won't help i think. e.g. post that link somewhere and in the end there will only be more misunderstandings in the world - like i said in my blog: its quite emotional because it touches users primary daily workflow.
<asac> and because the bug is so long they dont even read the documents linked from it
<sladen> which is the reason not to be storing documentation in bug reports...
<asac> we made a blog post for this.
<sladen> now, having written some _documentation_ (not blog posts, not bug tracker comments), I'd like it to be the best possible
<sladen> I would like it to be as good as a man page is expected to be
<asac> sladen: yeah. i commented already.
<asac> dont speak for others (e.g. like why you merged the bugs)
<asac> link to the blog post which is the official content source. you can also link to rick spencers more contentfull comment in the bug
<asac> "For the moment these have all been duped to the same bug report because they are all related to the CSE page and the author of this wiki page thinks that they are probably only fixable by avoiding the use of CSE."
<sladen> I've add "Paul Sladen has duped ..."
<asac> also tell them to use the multisearch tag if they want to be recognized and dont dupe into the main bug
<asac> otherwise they might be missed
<asac> we will check the duped bugs and see which one we can fork out when closing the main bug (or keeping it open)
<sladen> got both of these two
<asac> sladen: besides from that it looks ok to me
<sladen> can you give me a better statement/clarity for wording the Removal sub-heading
<sladen> I wrote the current on the basis of  "11:37 < asac> i dont know about final numbers. we wanted to wrap up next week" and "11:55 < asac> from what I see now on CD there won't be multisearch. its shipped as part of 3.0 package and 3.5 will be on CD unless i have no time ..."
<asac> sladen: Removal -> Multisearch extension will not exist in its current form in final ubuntu release; until that happens you can disable it in tools -> addons
<asac> + what to do/not to do in karmic will get reviewed shortly after alpha 4 release
<asac> sladen: "As it stands, the upstream Mozilla code needs more work:
<asac> 1.
<asac> "
<asac> that reads wrong.
<asac> the list below are not upstream problem, but main issues of multisearch
<asac> "try to cut"
<asac> we dont try to trick users doing more clicks
<asac> (also Longer term)
<asac> i guess i dont understand that section
<gnomefreak> one of these days ill fix the profile patch and test build 2.1 again but today is most likely not going to happen
<gnomefreak> IMHO we need to remove it all together this will make everyone happy (or a major abount of people
<gnomefreak> happy)
<sladen> asac: it's a high-level example of why any of these UI work is being done
<sladen> ...knowing that having an address under the cursor likely means wanting a mapping search result
<sladen> and wanting to give a more specific example than just a line of vague "improve the UI somehow" bullshit
<asac> "cut out even more clicks for when searching" ... this will make folks bitch about us trying to maximize revenue rather than explain that we need to decide in which area to put effort in.
<asac> also i wouldnt mention "porn" on that page ... most likely folks will start to be offended by that word too ;)
<sladen> yeah, I've tried really hard to not mention the revenue thing until the bottom
<sladen> "don't worry about searching for Microsoft Windows, or Mac OS from ubuntu"
<asac> something like that ;)
<sladen> gnomefreak: have you spotted anything (constructive) in the wiki page that could be tweaked?
<asac> sladen: conflict on page ;)
<sladen> meh
<sladen> fixing
<asac> did you conflict with your own?
<sladen> nope, somebody else (Popey) seems to have been watching the wiki changelogs just a bit closely
<gnomefreak> sladen: ill look again
<gnomefreak> sladen: under removal:The multisearch plugin will not exist form in the final should either read will not exist in ..... or will notr exist in current form ...
<sladen> okay got that, and the removed "(see previous sentence)" since we had a back track on that
<gnomefreak> k
<sladen> asac: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Multisearch?action=diff&rev2=9&rev1=3
<asac> sladen: i am going to late-lunch/dinner ... will be back in 1h
<asac> " Blog upsdate"
<asac> -> typo
<sladen> done
<gnomefreak> sladen: in rRevenue you might want to show diff between free and Free as people might not understand free=license Free=no money
 * gnomefreak wonders if we shouldnt have it as an installible extension rather than forced on users
<sladen> gnomefreak: popcon is probably a best-practice example of anonymousised statistics gathering---people *love* helping with that
<gnomefreak> true
<sladen> gnomefreak: because they actively choose to;  because it doesn't change behaviour, or affect workflow;  because the results of publically shared for the good of all;  because it is statistically viable (a well designed experiment)
 * gnomefreak really didnt see SM2.1 in my day but simple fix and build will be it if fails agian another day it will wait
<gnomefreak> sladen: its not running in popcon is it?
<sladen> gnomefreak: which/what isn't running in popcon?
<gnomefreak> sladen: multisearch gathered info
<sladen> gnomefreak: popcon is an on-going, well-through out, well-designed statistics gathering exercise that helps improve Debian and Ubuntu
<gnomefreak> sladen: i know popcon and i keep it disabled
<sladen> gnomefreak: if you know how useful it was, would you tick the box?
<sladen> s/useful//; it's subjective word
<gnomefreak> sladen: if there was a good reason but as i understand it doesnt collect anything from PPA packages
<sladen> gnomefreak: PPA packages aren't in the main archives, so would not be in the selection of packages that a normal user who find and install
<gnomefreak> sladen: than it wouldnt help for me. most of things i use daily/weekly are in PPA
<sladen> gnomefreak: btw, if you have a 3.5 install there, could you take a screenshot, zoom in and see if  bug #404955  is there for you
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 404955 in firefox-3.0 "Search and URL box heights off-by-one" [Undecided,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/404955
<sladen> gnomefreak: I found the height="36" hardcode in the plugin source, but haven't found the "37" yet
<gnomefreak> sladen: i cant try but my eyes arent so great since i just had surgery
<sladen> Applications->Graphics->Gimp  File->Create->Screenshot
<sladen> Take screenshot of Entire Windows;   Delay = 10 seconds   [OK]
<sladen> flick around to Firefox, wait for the big '+' mouse pointer and click
<sladen> you should then be able to zoom in
<gnomefreak> sladen: 3.5 here seems fine. ill test
<gnomefreak> its unlikely i will know for a while. system is lagging bad due to build
<gnomefreak> opening gimp now though
<sladen> oooh, Loic has confirmed it
<gnomefreak> thats what he said but they are only testing on 3.0 AFAIK
<gnomefreak> gimp just died i have to check later
<sladen> never mind, it's one of those things which would take <15 seconds if the machine was working and not short of RAM
<gnomefreak> ok sorry i have been just trying to get 2.1 built and pushed to PPA since im way behind
<fta> asac, http://paste.ubuntu.com/250877/
<fta> asac, https://code.edge.launchpad.net/~fta/+junk/ppa-scripts
<asac> fta: looks good
<asac> fta: maybe the rules itself could prevent such a build too?
<asac> moz-version --compare would work too i think. but if thats more comfortable its good :)
<fta> maybe, but i preferred to add that there as a safe guard
<asac> yeah
<fta> grr, i need a better cdbs for chromium
<asac> fta: what features?
<fta> better lzma support
<fta> per package DEB_DH_BUILDDEB_ARGS
<asac> are those two features requested?
<asac> doesnt sound that difficult to do
<fta> it's not
<fta> but it's not there
<fta> i can just put more of cdbs into the package, but it's a shame
<fta> if i clone debhelper.mk, i'm not sure it will work well with backports
<asac> fta: we should try harder to get it upstreamed
<fta> won't help backports, it's always the same song
<asac> you can put updated cdbs in daily ppa .. or a dependent ppa
<fta> asac, not sure you saw my little experiments with lzma: http://paste.ubuntu.com/248183/
<asac> no but looks good ... though i was told by ogra that we shouldnt use lzma unless we want to occupy armel builders for days :/
<fta> lzma -2 seems (slightly) better and faster than bzip2
<fta> not worth the cdbs changes though..
<fta> i was thinking of going with -4 as a compromise, but it means another cdbs change, and maybe tar or dpkg, as there's no way to pass that -4 to lzma..
<fta> lol, we should drop or update /usr/share/bug/firefox-3.*/presubj
<micahg> asac: any advice we can give people that a new profile fixes their problem about getting the data out of the old profile?
<asac> micahg: they should figure which extension breaks it
<asac> also they might have old flash in profile plugins/ directory
<micahg> bug 411158
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 411158 in firefox-3.0 "Page up and down and arrow keys have stopped working" [Undecided,Incomplete] https://launchpad.net/bugs/411158
<micahg> Is it safe to export bookmarks and other settings from the current profile?
<sladen> fta: I thought -policy still disallowed lzma sources
<fta> sladen, where? which policy? debian?
<fta> our openoffice is compressed with lzma
<asac> sladen: its a nested tarball layout
<asac> sladen: i have never seen a policy that restricts what you do in the nested part
<asac> the orig.tar.gz is still gz
<fta> ooo compresses the debs too
<fta> iirc, gcc too
<asac> yeah i think it was done in the hope that it helps
<asac> but in the end it didnt as the livecd can only do gz compression
<fta> asac, ooo is not on the cd?
<asac> it is. but lzma didnt help for that ;)
<asac> just saying that there were big hopes in lzma debs
<asac> but because of livecd it doesnt matter
<asac> it helps for download/alternate CD though
<asac> no question asked
<asac> but its not the main product we have unfortunately
<fta> with lzma:
<fta> # chromium-browser_3.0.196.0~svn20090729r21952-0ubuntu1~ucd2_amd64.deb  (9.7 MiB)
<fta> # chromium-browser_3.0.196.0~svn20090729r21952-0ubuntu1~ucd2_i386.deb (9.7 MiB)
<fta> # chromium-browser_3.0.196.0~svn20090729r21952-0ubuntu1~ucd2_lpia.deb (8.4 MiB)
<fta> without lzma:
<fta> # chromium-browser_3.0.197.0~svn20090731r22152-0ubuntu1~ucd1_amd64.deb  (17.7 MiB)
<fta> # chromium-browser_3.0.197.0~svn20090731r22152-0ubuntu1~ucd1_i386.deb (17.7 MiB)
<fta> # chromium-browser_3.0.197.0~svn20090731r22152-0ubuntu1~ucd1_lpia.deb (15.5 MiB)
<asac> yes
<fta> i don't understand then. if lzma is not usable for the livecd, why is it still used for oo?
<fta> #  chromium-browser-dbg_3.0.196.0~svn20090729r21952-0ubuntu1~ucd2_amd64.deb  (64.1 MiB)
<fta> #  chromium-browser-dbg_3.0.197.0~svn20090731r22152-0ubuntu1~ucd1_amd64.deb  (114.2 MiB)
<asac> fta: because it reduces .deb sizes
<fta> those are the 2 debs i want to compress
<asac> which is good on its own
<asac> fta: whats the unpack time difference for the -dbg packages?
<asac> (and the pack time delta)
<fta> unpack time is the same
<fta> i mean, same as bzip2
<asac> sladen: for me my 5 steps always worked: https://bugzilla.mozilla.org/show_bug.cgi?id=505732#c9
<ubottu> Mozilla bug 505732 in Layout "website triggers caret browsing mode" [Normal,New]
<asac> damn. we need a testcase
<asac> thats a bad bad bug
<asac> even feels security related
<fta> http://en.opensuse.org/LZMA
<asac> websites triggering caret browsing? ouch!
<sladen> hold down any of the up/down/pageup/pagedown keys whilst the page is loading
<asac> sladen: i mean ... didnt my instructions work?
<asac> its just loading. wait till subscriberts are loaded ...  click on it ... press up or down -> caret
<sladen> asac: upstream were still in disbelief, so I reproduce in various other ways
<asac> ah ok
<sladen> reproduced
<asac> sladen: its important to be logged in
<sladen> of course, I don't expect anyone to bother reading all the bug comments, nobody does :-P
<asac> lol
<sladen> you're right, I can't reproduce it without being logged in
<sladen> 0
<fta> looking at my apt cache, there are plenty of lzma debs already.. libgl1-mesa* libglu1-mesa* libqt4-* mesa-utils* openjdk*
<fta> asac, your fault: http://launchpadlibrarian.net/30118421/buildlog_ubuntu-jaunty-amd64.firefox-3.6_3.6~a2~hg20090810r31282%2Bnobinonly-0ubuntu1~umd1~jaunty_FAILEDTOBUILD.txt.gz
<asac> yes. i excepted somethign like that
 * asac checks
<asac> hmm. i removed the hunk that is supposed to create the versioned thing
<sladen> asac: is me001 Mozilla Extension ?
<sladen> fta: are you confusing LZMA debs (allowed) with LZMA sources (not allowed, IIRC)
<asac> sladen: mozilla experiment
<asac> but dont put too much thoughts into that one
<asac> ;)
<fta> sladen, no i'm not. i want both. http://bazaar.launchpad.net/~chromium-team/chromium-browser/chromium-browser.head/annotate/head%3A/debian/rules#L17
<asac> sladen: he is using lzma tarballs in orig.tar.gz ... which should be allowed as its nothing the packaging system itself sees
<asac> fta: hmm isnt the firefox-3.6 binary in pkglibdir packaged by packages-static?
<asac> why is there no patch?
<asac> e.g. now we produce dist/bin/firefox
<asac> but it seems it doesnt get installed
<asac> oh its probably sedded ;)
<fta> it was fine before your last commits
<fta> sladen, $ tar ztvf chromium-browser_3.0.198.0~svn20090810r22916.orig.tar.gz
<fta> drwxr-xr-x fta/fta           0 2009-08-10 17:06 chromium-browser-3.0.198.0~svn20090810r22916/
<fta> -rw-r--r-- fta/fta    79205786 2009-08-10 17:06 chromium-browser-3.0.198.0~svn20090810r22916/chromium-browser-3.0.198.0~svn20090810r22916-source.tar.lzma
<asac> or not
<fta> (embedded tarballs)
<asac> fta: i know it was fine before my commit
<fta> i need to run, back in ~1h
<james_w> hey asac
<james_w> I've just updated and firefox is throwing all sorts of errors, but it hasn't given me the internal restart notification yet
<james_w> I've got the external one, and the file is present on disk to instruct it to prompt me, but nothing
<james_w> any clues on how to debug?
<asac> james_w: ffox 3.5?
<james_w> nope, not yet
<asac> in general the problem is well understood
<asac> its just that the real fix is hard
<asac> even with the internal mechanism you might end up in a busted situation
<asac> e.g. if you do something within the 10 second delay the update check has
<asac> james_w: so as long as killing all firefox processes helps i wouldnt bother for now
<james_w> well yeah, but you've told me before that the fix for losing all my tabs when I restart manually is to wait for the internal notification
<james_w> so I try and do that now, but more often than not I don't get it
<bdrung> asac: are there any remaining topic for -devscripts (except moz-version -> debian version string policy)?
<BUGabundo> boas
<asac> james_w: hmm. ok.
<asac> let me search for something
<asac> http://mxr.mozilla.org/mozilla1.9.1/source/content/xul/document/src/nsXULPrototypeCache.cpp
<BUGabundo> asac: 3G broken still
<BUGabundo> with MM downgrage
<BUGabundo> got a link for NM ?
<asac> saw that
<asac> no
<asac> its in trunk ppa
<asac> obsolete/superseded again
<asac> take the latest from july
<asac> also what do you get in syslog?
<asac> http://mxr.mozilla.org/mozilla1.9.1/source/xpcom/io/nsFastLoadService.cpp
<fta> asac, any idea how i can detect at build time that i'm not doing the arch-indep debs?
<asac> fta: by using a -indep target to hook things up?
<fta> hmm....
<BUGabundo> asac: I need help again!
<fta> asac, it's for http://bazaar.launchpad.net/~chromium-team/chromium-browser/chromium-browser.head/annotate/head%3A/debian/rules#L226
<BUGabundo> I can't find the superseed package
<BUGabundo> :(
<fta> BUGabundo, which ones?
<BUGabundo> kamirc 64bits
<fta> of?
<BUGabundo> NM
<fta> ppa?
<BUGabundo> trunk
<BUGabundo> 0.8
<fta> https://edge.launchpad.net/~network-manager/+archive/ppa?field.name_filter=&field.status_filter=superseded&field.series_filter=karmic ?
<fta> oh 0.8
<fta> it's not in that ppa
<asac> its in trunk ppa
<asac> but now in real archive
<fta> https://edge.launchpad.net/~network-manager/+archive/trunk?field.name_filter=&field.status_filter=superseded&field.series_filter=karmic
<BUGabundo> I'm lost
<BUGabundo> with all this PPA changes
<BUGabundo> and how LP puts stuff
<BUGabundo> even google sometiems doens help
<BUGabundo>                                          network-manager -  0.8~a~git.20090702t164632.9c8e600-0ubuntu1~nmt1
<fta> https://edge.launchpad.net/~network-manager/+archive/trunk/+sourcepub/663554/+listing-archive-extra
<BUGabundo> nm and applet too right asac»
<fta> or https://edge.launchpad.net/~network-manager/+archive/trunk/+sourcepub/660031/+listing-archive-extra
<BUGabundo> asac: baisicly applet just keeps going around
<BUGabundo> I can't lock an IP
<fta> oh, the debs are gone, too old
<asac> fta: that code is in the binary-install/$(DEBIAN_NAME) package
<asac> feels like its always arch
<asac> just use the binary-install/$(indep_package_name):: ?
<BUGabundo>        network-manager-gnome_0.8~a~git.20090701t182005.3bec17d-0ubuntu1~nmt1_amd64.deb          (802.8 KiB)
<fta> asac, it works fine for the builders, and for my local i386 builds, but not amd64
<fta> local builds do the arch indep by default, whatever the arch
<asac> fta: well. that is true, but you are still using a arch dependent rule to hook it up
<asac> indep doesnt mean that arch is never run
<asac> its just that indep packages are only installed on archs that build all packages
<asac> fta: what exactly are the symptoms
<asac> not sure i understand
<fta> that's why is mentioned "We assume we're *not* doing the "Architecture: all" packages", i knew that the assumption was weak
<fta> it's the -l10n package (indep) & compare
<fta> i want to do something when i'm *not* doing an arch indep build
<BUGabundo> asac: http://paste.ubuntu.com/251015/
<BUGabundo> something didn't go that well :(
<asac> fta: ok i think i undestand the problem now ;)
<BUGabundo> asac: come on... a tiny bit of your help here
<asac> fta: touch a file in common-configure-indep and only do the removal if that file does not exist
<asac> in the post-install thing
<asac> or wait
<asac> thats one option that would work i am sure ;)
<BUGabundo> dinner
<asac> fta: i think that might make sense.
<asac> dont see any env from here that is set
<asac> you can touch file in common-binary-indep:: or binary-indep:: even
<asac> BUGabundo: dont install the -dev packages
<sladen> fta: it would be good if you could double-check/run the LZMA source thing past cjwatson;  an .orig.tar.lzma isn't allowed and "hiding" the LZMA inside that seems to be just getting around that
<BUGabundo> ahh
<BUGabundo> ok asac
<fta> sladen, i don't call that hiding, we've been using embedded bz2 tarballs for a very long time, it really helps speed things up for huge source tarballs
<BUGabundo> asac: fixed now
<fta> sladen, i can discuss that with Colin for sure but i really don't see how it could be a problem. deb lzma is another topic, but with the extra precautions i used, it should not be a problem either
<sladen> fta: I presume it's something to do that a base-level machine/infrastructure must always be able to installl---but that's a presumption
<sladen> fta: deb LZMA *is* fine for non-base package through
<fta> sladen, we're not doing base here ;)
<fta> i pre-depend on lzma so i'm sure my debs will be properly unpacked
<fta> BUGabundo, http://www.sofaraway.org/ubuntu/tmp/chromium-popcon-5.png  google is catching up
<BUGabundo> again?
<BUGabundo> at least u failed your last predition
<fta> yep
<fta> BUGabundo, you're not denting/blogging enough ;)
<BUGabundo> ahahahhahahahha
<BUGabundo> about chroumium?
<BUGabundo> I'll start
<BUGabundo> and point you to it too
<BUGabundo> ahaha
<BUGabundo> poor fta
 * BUGabundo ducks
<fta> lol
<BUGabundo> fta: is it possible to add other Dicionaries to Chrome/Chromium
<BUGabundo> ?
<fta> BUGabundo, well, it's supposed to download the dicts from upstream, it's not the same format as our hunspell, but it's not ready
<BUGabundo> ohh ok
<BUGabundo> I miss the PT dics
<BUGabundo> asac: it works
<BUGabundo> I now have 3G back
<e-jat> BUGabundo: u update the NM ?
<BUGabundo> downgraded it
<BUGabundo> :)
<e-jat> from ? to ?
<BUGabundo> NM$ ls | pastebinit
<BUGabundo> http://paste.ubuntu.com/251062/
<BUGabundo> to this
<BUGabundo> why e-jat?
<BUGabundo> you also having trouble?
<e-jat> http://pastebin.com/f5ee56a40
<e-jat> im in kubuntu .. using kppp to dial my 3g :(
<e-jat> havent try in gnome yet
 * e-jat checking the git .. yours or mine use the latest ..
<BUGabundo> fta: funny chromium new bug
<BUGabundo> mouse middle click
<BUGabundo> send the entire window to background
<e-jat> BUGabundo: u revert back dont u ?
<BUGabundo> I did
<e-jat> ic..
<e-jat> BUGabundo: yeah .. the middle click :)
<BUGabundo> funny right?
<e-jat> paste then goes to background ..
<fta> hm, not for me
<BUGabundo> I didn't say past
<BUGabundo> I just said Window
<fta> i'm tracking this bug: http://code.google.com/p/chromium/issues/detail?id=11612  but it's not the same
 * BUGabundo look
<BUGabundo> nope
<BUGabundo> not the same thing
<BUGabundo> this is to open new tabs
<e-jat> BUGabundo: file the bug :)
<e-jat> if it is a bug ..
<fta> check for existing bugs 1st
<BUGabundo> oohhh kewl
<BUGabundo> its a window changer
<BUGabundo> LOLOL
<BUGabundo> its a _feature_
<BUGabundo> DOH
<BUGabundo> a very bad one if you ask me
<e-jat> BUGabundo: ?
<BUGabundo> minimez all window
<e-jat> shortcut key ?
<BUGabundo> open just two C wind
<BUGabundo> and middle click a few times
<BUGabundo> it will change amoung the two
<e-jat> u r right :)
<BUGabundo> I'm always right
<BUGabundo> memorize that!
<fta> compiz?
<BUGabundo> I wish I knew if any of this addons is the cause for my gmail killing FF 3.6
<BUGabundo> http://paste.ubuntu.com/251069/
<fta> because it doesn't do that for me (metacity)
<BUGabundo> I have compiz
<micahg> BUGabundo: new noscript is out
<BUGabundo> again?
<micahg> yep, 1.9.8
<BUGabundo> that's like every two days now
<BUGabundo> micahg: let me see if tmp as a new build too
<BUGabundo> those guys are way behing 3.6 compatibilty
<BUGabundo> several features are now on 3.6 core
<BUGabundo> so it totally messes up the addon
<BUGabundo> I can't use ctrl+tab now :(
<fta> asac, did you fix 3.6?
#ubuntu-mozillateam 2009-08-11
<Jazzva> asac: hello
<Jazzva> and hello everyone
<Jazzva> asac: regarding nspluginwrapper... upstream added new option to nspluginwrapper executable, which shortform collides with one that we added. what should i do? the colliding options are "nosymlink" and "native"
<fta> Jazzva, does nspluginwrapper still work for you? (since the ia32 update)
<Jazzva> fta: yes, but I'm using 32-bit system anyway.
<fta> some people complained that o3d now segfault in nspluginwrapper
<Jazzva> o3d?
<fta> http://arstechnica.com/software/news/2009/04/google-releases-3d-graphics-plugin-for-browsers.ars
<fta> well, https://edge.launchpad.net/~ubuntu-webtech/+archive/o3d-daily
<Jazzva> fta: ia32 is only used on 64-bit systems, right?
<Jazzva> I'll give a try to o3d plugin anyway, just to see if I'm getting segfaults :)
<Jazzva> fta: any link where I can test this plugin?
<Jazzva> ok, found them
<fta> it may not work for your h/w
<Jazzva> fta: it probably isn't. and I don't see it in about:plugins :/
<fta> 32bit? weird, it should be there, even if it doesn't support your video chipset (that's visible during rendering)
<Jazzva> fta: do I need to install o3d-tools, too?
<fta> no
<fta> it's useful when you create o3d scenes
<Jazzva> fta: then it's weird... I'm not seeing o3d in plugins yet...
<fta> Jazzva, on 32bit without nsp?
<Jazzva> fta: on 32bit with nsp
<fta> try without
<fta> well, it should be without by default
<Jazzva> fta: what should be without it by default?
<fta> o3d
<fta> i didn't package it with nsp on 32bit
<Jazzva> sorry, i meant "without what"? :)
<Jazzva> well, i'm using nsp... so you want me to remove nsp
<Jazzva> ?
<Jazzva> fta: I removed nspluginwrapper, reinstalled o3d-plugin, and still nothing.
<fta> nothing in the console?
<fta> i mean shell
<Jazzva> fta: http://paste.ubuntu.com/251106/
<Jazzva> I actually got that error message 6 times, instead of 2.
<fta> hm, no /etc/ld.so.conf.d/o3d-plugin.conf ?
<fta> LoadPlugin: failed to initialize shared library libXt.so [libXt.so: cannot open shared object file: No such file or directory]
<fta> LoadPlugin: failed to initialize shared library /usr/lib/o3d-plugin/32/libnpo3dautoplugin.so [libCg.so: cannot open shared object file: No such file or directory]
<Jazzva> fta: it's there
<fta> oh, this is different, libCg.so cannot be loaded because of libXt.so
<fta> of course, the .so is in a -dev, bad :(
<fta> well, bad from o3d, not Xt
<fta> hmm
<fta> Jazzva, strange, it works if i set LD_LIBRARY_PATH to /usr/lib/o3d/ before starting ff
<fta> which means my /etc/ld.so.conf.d/o3d-plugin.conf is not longer working
<Jazzva> I'll give it a try in a minute :)
<fta> -not+no
<fta> Jazzva, hm, just try sudo ldconfig
<fta> i should drop the two non-lib files in /usr/lib/o3d/
<Jazzva> fta: it works now, but I don't think my hardware is supported
<Jazzva> and I got a segfault with nsp, but I'm not sure if that's because of mentioned reason, or crashy ff3.5 :)
<Jazzva> fta: after trying again with nsp, I will say that segfault was related to crashy ff3.5.
<fta> hm
<fta> nsp is crashing on 64bit for me, but asac said he did something to it so i don't know
<Jazzva> he did upload -0ubuntu6 on sunday. here's the changelog, if that helps http://paste.ubuntu.com/251119/
<Jazzva> Hmm... so I have accidentally pushed the same version of nspluginwrapper to my PPA, as the one I have prepared for the archive. Will this cause any problems?
<asac> Jazzva: in general its not a problem. its just in case there is something that needs to be improved
<asac> that you need to raise version again ;)
<asac> Jazzva: did you get what i mean ;)
<asac> e.g. about uncommiting nspluginwrapper and reapplying what i uploaded as ubuntu6?
<asac> hmm ... prism seems to be not compatible with 3.5.*
<asac> fta: is it because we didnt upload latest daily builds for a while? wanna do?
<asac> Jazzva: you could have used debcommit -e ;) for the reply thing ... but ok. it was my fault initially. thanks.
<asac> multisearch gone: http://identi.ca/notice/7918170 ;)
<asac> sladen: ^^
<asac> bdrung_: http://identi.ca/notice/7918352
<asac> mozilla-devscript in debian ;)
<asac> (at last)
<bdrung_> asac: i saw it yesterday. short after that pwdhash was accepted. now there are less than 200 packages in NEW (previous over 300).
<bdrung_> asac: how about having a build-xpi target instead of a variable for it (that would make long build commands more readable).
<bdrung_> ?
<asac> bdrung_: we could make BUILD_XPI an optional command and also have a build-xpi:: hook that runs that command if its set
<bdrung_> asac: yes, that's what i would like to see
<asac> bdrung_: i wanted to upload 0.14 now ... but we will have at least 0.15 before feature week. just want to discuss with the debian extension team if they are happy to adapt their policy according to what we did or if there are things we should add
<bdrung_> asac: ok, upload it. we can add this to 0.15
<gnomefreak> asac: keeping 3.0 in repos?
<asac> gnomefreak: for now yes.
<asac> gnomefreak: for final -> most likely not
<gnomefreak> asac: ok thanks
<gnomefreak> finally M$ makes an app and uses a GPL and i get a call at ~3am telling me its not free. everywhere i read it is
<gnomefreak> s/is/is free
<gnomefreak> tbird3 seems to have dropped the word wrap from the preferences from 2.0>3.0
<asac> gnomefreak: which app are you talking about?
<gnomefreak> asac: MSE thier new "free" antivirus
<gnomefreak> they are planning to includ it by default in Windows7 but have made it for XP already
 * gnomefreak do email than figure out why patch is failing and why rejects dont look like rejects
<gnomefreak> mailing list admin fun is done
<asac> thx
<gnomefreak> np
<bdrung_> asac: the Vcs-Bzr entry in -devscript's control file needs an update.
<gnomefreak> anyone see crashes when bringing http://jasoncalacanis.posterous.com/virgin-america-lax-to-jfk to foreground or opening it in foreground?
<gnomefreak> also need someone to try and reproduce bug 314227
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 314227 in mozilla-thunderbird "Can't empty trash" [Undecided,Incomplete] https://launchpad.net/bugs/314227
<asac> bdrung_: indeed.
<gnomefreak> the bug for the crash is bug 228806
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 228806 in firefox-3.0 "[MASTER] various unrelated crashes for firefox-3.0 and xulrunner-1.9" [Medium,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/228806
<asac> bdrung_: fixed
<asac> i guess we didnt break existing extensions ?
 * asac hopes not
<bdrung_> asac: why should we break them?
<bdrung_> asac: what the heck is that: Vcs-Bzr: lp:~mozillateam/mozclient/mozclient.dev
<asac> hmm
<asac> did i mess that up again :)
<bdrung_> yes
<bdrung_> but the browser is correct
<asac> indeed
<asac> man i such
<asac> suck
<bdrung_> and you should break the long lines, and apply the new standards-version
<asac> we can do that later.
<asac> ok fixing it now :-P
<asac> because sid chroot takes a while to update anyway
<bdrung_> asac: why didn't you use "lp:mozilla-devscripts"?
<gnomefreak> asac: you removed multisearch only from 3.0 not 3.5?
<asac> whats the current standards version
<asac> gnomefreak: it was never in 3.5
<gnomefreak> oh i thought i had it in it
<bdrung_> asac: 3.8.2
<gnomefreak> looking
<gnomefreak> asac: i have it in 3.5
<asac> bdrung_: http://paste.ubuntu.com/251316/ please check
<asac> committed
<bdrung_> asac: instead of tabs i would use spaces to indent
<bdrung_> asac: you could break depends and suggests, too
<asac> nah tabs are good ;)
<asac> they are not that long yet.
<bdrung_> asac: example: http://git.debian.org/?p=pkg-multimedia/audacity.git;a=blob;f=debian/control;h=e16566658f1da3d586546dd67016eb515e53642e;hb=1077cc97081a64774254cd5122c2d13ef8c27078
<bdrung_> asac: W: mozilla-devscripts: debian-changelog-line-too-long line 35
<bdrung_> W: mozilla-devscripts: debian-changelog-line-too-long line 38
<bdrung_> W: mozilla-devscripts: binary-without-manpage usr/bin/med-xpi-pack
<bdrung_> W: mozilla-devscripts: binary-without-manpage usr/bin/med-xpi-unpack
<bdrung_> W: mozilla-devscripts: binary-without-manpage usr/bin/moz-version
<bdrung_> W: mozilla-devscripts: script-not-executable ./usr/share/mozilla-devscripts/lp-locale-export.mk
<bdrung_> W: mozilla-devscripts: script-not-executable ./usr/share/mozilla-devscripts/minefield-packager.mk
<bdrung_> and W: mozilla-devscripts source: debhelper-but-no-misc-depends mozilla-devscripts
<asac> i am not a standards fetish :). if you want we can clean everything up in 0.15
<asac> only thing is the changelog line which i usually try to not make too long
<asac> uploading as is now.
<bdrung_> asac: ok, i will make lintian happy for 0.15 (except the man pages, someone else should write them)
<asac> thx!!
<bdrung_> yw
<bdrung_> asac: you fail in writing changelogs: "bump standards version to 3.8.3"
<bdrung_> you bumped it correctly to 3.8.2
<bdrung_> 3.8.3 is not released, yet
<asac> i wrote a changlog entry? thats just bzr commit
<asac> anyway. you are right. i will keep my fingers off from standard version bumps in future
<asac> never saw the benefit of them ;)
<bdrung_> asac: ok, you only messed the bzr commit message. ;)
<asac> i would think one only should bump the standard version if one adjust something that uses new details specified ... but i guess most disagree
<bdrung_> asac: no, you need to update the standards-version, if your package is compatible to it.
<asac> e.g. i look from the other side: if i dont need to change packaging in newest standards that i dont require the latest standard to explain my packaging
<gnomefreak> do we support linuxmint?
<asac> bdrung_: honestly i dont know if my packages are compatible - actually because there are lintian warnings i would think its not ;)
<asac> e.g. would lintian spitout an error if we were not compatible?
<bdrung_> asac: probably for some parts, but most lintian warnings do not imply an incompatibility to the standard-version.
<bdrung_> asac: lintian checks are for packaging mistaces, deprecated thing, etc.
<bdrung_> gnomefreak: do you refer to -devscripts?
<asac> gnomefreak: if folks file bugs that are valid here, then yes. otherwise no
<bdrung_> asac: have a look at http://git.debian.org/?p=dbnpolicy/policy.git;a=blob_plain;f=upgrading-checklist.html;h=f657e279fd9421b06749990a453e8d968388ed6d;hb=2896ed649157a2ff9b1ad2a128acdfb08cc90eb8
<asac> that still requires me to look up the details ;)
<asac> Tighten some format requirements for changelog files from a should to a must.
<asac> (4.4)
<asac> i will try to take more care in future :-P
<bdrung_> :)
<gnomefreak> asac: ok ill leave it than.
<gnomefreak> bdrung_: no firefox+linuxmint
<bdrung_> gnomefreak: ok
<gnomefreak> what browsers does ubuntu have other than QT that are not xulrunner dependant?
<gnomefreak> gui browsers
<fta> asac, feel free to do it, no time
 * gnomefreak finally done with email
<gnomefreak> the time i need dchen hes not here :(
<asac> gnomefreak: midori aurora? ... webkit based browsers in general
<gnomefreak> oh forgot about midori, never heard of aurora :) and i asked him to test on epiphany-webkit
<gnomefreak> it seems once you fixed firefox-3.0 to remove multisearch it got removed from 3.5 as well
<asac> fta: is there any packaging work we would need to do to do 3.0 dailies too? (e.g. so hardy users get a good backport of the way we transition)
<fta> asac, probably nothing, just add it to the bot
<fta> +need to
<asac> fta: ok ... maybe think a bit if there are any reasons not to do that. i dont see any atm
<asac> fta: i think we could just do firefox-3.0 backport not xul 1.9 to not eat even more builders cycles
<gnomefreak> not placing it in umd right?
<asac> though it feels safer to do everything
<asac> gnomefreak: adding 3.0 to umd ... thats the idea
<gnomefreak> asac: IMHO a bad one. that means people can use and most likely install other versions and not sure we want them to use them? 3.0 has release monthly anyway
<gnomefreak> have we tested anything on hardy/intrepid yet?
<gnomefreak> makes for a very unstable system for users that dont have a clue
<asac> gnomefreak: you dont understand the problem
<asac> gnomefreak: without changing firefox, running our dailies will make firefox 3 completely disappear
<asac> for them
<asac> people that opt-in to dailies opt-into getting the karmic experience as close as possible
<asac> that also menas that they need the karmic firefox 3 package
<gnomefreak> if installing 3.5 at least i just commented on a bug with that
<asac> and eventually they get migrated to firefox 3.5 by default
<asac> the problem is that we dont have a ppa for ffox 3.5 that want a safe backport
<gnomefreak> ah i get it now sorry about that.
<asac> no problem
<gnomefreak> once we find a place for it and i get SM bullshit worked out i have no problems running builds for 8.04 and 8.10 but first on my list is this profile patch shit
<gnomefreak> maybe tomorrow or thursday
<gnomefreak> oh and i dont recall # having anything to do with rejects
<asac> gnomefreak: i will upload your bits still asap
<asac> maybe today
<asac> latest tomorrow
<asac> sm + sun
<asac> sorry for the delay again. its an awful busy time atm
<gnomefreak> not to mention patching the file that the rejects go to makes it a PITA as well but i will get it this week i hope
<gnomefreak> asac: i know
<gnomefreak> asac: np :)
<gnomefreak> autoconf2.13 would have nothing to do with profile patch right? IIRC SM2* has autoconf enabled in rules
<gnomefreak> i dont see rejects here http://paste.ubuntu.com/251366/  the orig patch is http://paste.ubuntu.com/251369/  if you see rejects please let me know.
<gnomefreak> unless that is not the whole file but no way to tell that
<fta> asac, when i start ff or chromium, the 1st thing i see is a square at the top left corner of the window
<asac> fta: yes. just for a short time though. feels like a compiz issue
<asac> e.g. zooming in windows
<asac> or something
<fta> i'm not using compiz
<fta> metacity + compositing
<asac> could be related
<asac> does it go away without compositing
<asac> ?
<fta> asac, no
<gnomefreak> dont recall what browser it was but i know not ff i saw it im install chromium atm to see if it was that. not using any compositing or compiz
<asac> fta: for me it doesnt feel like a new issue
<asac> but i guess its X or gtk then
<fta> for me, it appeared a few days ago, maybe weeks, but no more
<fta> i'd bet on gtk
<gnomefreak> i had to close the one i saw though
<gnomefreak> i had 2 pop-up but they left when browser loaded start page
<gnomefreak> on chromium
<gnomefreak> maybe the new tab tabs?
<gnomefreak> fta: i think that is it. now i only saw one and only one new tab tab
<gnomefreak> it still loads 2 tabs on start im looking for a way to disable one of them
<gnomefreak> fta: is there a way to drop about:linux-splash from opening?
<fta> no, it's hardcoded by upstream
<gnomefreak> well crap you cant disable home page either
<fta> hm, you can
<gnomefreak> not in options i cant, at least that i can see
<gnomefreak> its either going to open new tab+the about:* page  or its going to open home page+ about:linux*
 * gnomefreak wants to make sure its the extra tab you are seeing
<gnomefreak> s/you/we
<gnomefreak> thats not it. i used open tabs last open and it only opened the one tab and still see the square
<fta> imho, it's an early expose event during the window creation, or something like that, not a tab thing
<gnomefreak> fta: got that at least i was thinking that but checked because first start up i got 2 squares and 2 new tab tabs than down to 1 and 1
<bdrung_> asac: i found a bug in -devscripts.
<gnomefreak> !info thunderbird
<ubottu> thunderbird (source: thunderbird): mail/news client with RSS and integrated spam filter support. In component main, is optional. Version 2.0.0.22+build1+nobinonly-0ubuntu3 (karmic), package size 11796 kB, installed size 35272 kB
<gnomefreak> !info thunderbird jaunty
<ubottu> thunderbird (source: thunderbird): mail/news client with RSS and integrated spam filter support. In component main, is optional. Version 2.0.0.22+build1+nobinonly-0ubuntu0.9.04.1 (jaunty), package size 10787 kB, installed size 32420 kB
<bdrung_> asac: take pwdhash and have a look into the install.rdf
<bdrung_> asac: it uses "RDF:RDF" instead of "RDF", "RDF:Description" instead of "Description" and therefore your xml parsing command fail
<jaymtee_> so what is the 'correct' version of thunderbird/lightning to be using with the latest ubuntu?
<gnomefreak> jaymtee_: 2.0.0.22
<gnomefreak> lighting 0.9 in jaunty + karmic
<jaymtee_> is that thunderbird or lightining or a combo?
<statik> hi asac, just checking about uploading bindwood - anything you need from me? (i know you are very busy with the firefox transition, sorry to nag)
<gnomefreak> tbird=2.0.0.22 lightning=0.9+nobinonly-0ubuntu2
<gnomefreak> jaymtee_: ^^^
<jaymtee_> tnks
<gnomefreak> jaymtee_: np
<jaymtee_> got that tb... now need to get correct lightning I guess
<gnomefreak> jaymtee_: repos have it
<gnomefreak> jaymtee_: install lightning-extension
<jaymtee_> TypeError: Components.classes["@mozilla.org/calendar/calendar;1?type=" + type] has no properties
<jaymtee_> i'm still getting this
<jaymtee_> just did an apt-get install and it sure looks like it got the right version
<jaymtee_> Setting up calendar-google-provider (0.9+nobinonly-0ubuntu2) ...
<gnomefreak> jaymtee_: when do you get that?
<jaymtee_> i removed the existing extensions and apt-get removed, and then apt-gte installed and now it is happy
<jaymtee_> must have had older versions installed in thuinderbird
<gnomefreak> ok cool.
<jaymtee_> ack... google calendar server is unavailable!
<gnomefreak> please tell me that google not me. jaymtee_ what are you doing when you get it?
<Jazzva> asac: thanks for the reply :). i had a problem with colliding short options... for example, both --native and --nosymlinks used the short version -n. it was like that even before, so looking from the code -n would always mean --native.
<Jazzva> asac: I changed that to -x for --nosymlinks. i first did change to -s, but then i noticed that in debian patch they added --systemonly, which uses -s too
<jaymtee_> gnomefreak: it's a google problem... just frustrating
<gnomefreak> oh good. tired of fixing it for now. ubuntu3 will have a bunch of fixes 5-6 bugs fixed
<jaymtee_> you want to try?  I don't know why it would be site specific.. but you never know
<jaymtee_> http://www.google.com/calendar
<gnomefreak> looking
<gnomefreak> hm this is not good. jaymtee_ when i get a spare minute i will test, i have a conflict here between 1.0 and 0.9 that is my fault though
<jaymtee_> twitter is abuzz with goggle calendar failure
<asac> Jazzva: i think we should drop the short options until we get this upstreamed to avoid conflicts etc.
<gnomefreak> jaymtee_: good let google screw with it :) im trying something to get around the conflict. i should know better than to play with upstream too much
<gnomefreak> ill be back inn a few
<Jazzva> asac: ok, i'll change that, and then see if everything still works correctly
<asac> Jazzva: thanks. you think the current change is upstreamable?
<Jazzva> asac: what change exactly?
<Jazzva> all of them? (nosymlinks, systemonly, NSPLUGIN_DIRS)
<asac> Jazzva: systemonly i guess
<asac> and nosymlinks
<Jazzva> asac: nosymlinks are usable for us and debian. it actually prevents from calling code which installs symlinks on debian systems. but still, it would be good if there's no need to refresh that patch :). and it will improve upstream code for people on debian/ubuntu
<Jazzva> asac: and for systemonly, although i don't see the need to only update the plugins in system dirs, it looks ok
<Jazzva> so we can submit those two and then see if the upstream thinks if they're improving the main tree.
<asac> Jazzva: i think distro needs are valid argument enough as long as it doesnt break upstream tree in some way
<bdrung_> asac: can lp-locale-export.mk and minefield-packager.mk run directly or are they only usefull if they are included somewhere else?
<Jazzva> asac: i think they're ok ... didn't notice any breakage to the code
<gnomefreak> this is gonna be harder than i thought i seems i have to find all bits and remove them. maybe tomorrow. it worked fine until i installed 1.0
<fta> bdmurray, minefield-packager.mk is alone
<fta> bdmurray, oops, nm
<fta> bdrung_, ^^
<fta> confusing nicks..
<bdrung_> :)
<fta> usually, 2 letters + tab are enough ;)
<bdrung_> fta: should i marry and adpot the name? ;)
<bdrung_> s/adpot/adopt/
<bdrung_> fta: alone = stand alone?
<bdrung_> fta: = keeping shebang?
<gnomefreak> gnomefreak
<fta> yep
<gnomefreak> damn someone else type my nick please
<fta> gnomefreak, test
<bdrung_> gnomefreak: why?
 * gnomefreak testing sound
<gnomefreak> yes it works. thanks :)
<bdrung_> freak :)
<gnomefreak> bdrung_: because im a moron and had speakers in wrong sound card again :(
<bdrung_> gnomefreak: and highlighting makes sound? there are programs to test the speaker.
<gnomefreak> bdrung_: i know its easier for someone to type nick than to go through all kinds of tests screens ( at least in the hardware tester)
<gnomefreak> if there is an easier please please let me know
<bdrung_> gnomefreak: yes, there is: speaker-test
<bdrung_> i used it to test my 5.1 setup
<gnomefreak> i get static sounds
<fta> 5.1 never worked for me
<bdrung> gnomefreak: rtfm for speaker-test
<bdrung> fta: purging pulseaudio solved my problems.
<fta> lol
<bdrung> fta: i have to remove pulseaudio on two systems.
<bdrung> fta: so 50/50
<asac> Jazzva: cool. do you want to submit them?
<asac> i am subscribed to the list, so i should see them and jump in if they have questions
<bdrung> fta: what is with lp-locale-export.mk?
<fta> export the lang packs for launchpad at build time
<bdrung> fta: is it stand alone?
<Jazzva> asac: ok. it's ok if they come from debian?
<Jazzva> asac: i mean, maybe maintainers from debian didn't submit the patches before, because they had some reason...
<Jazzva> which i can't see
<fta> bdrung, always called from a debian/rules
<bdrung> fta: called or included?
<fta> included
<asac> bdrung: we might want to improve that actually ;)
<fta> why?
<asac> (the lp-locale-export) ... but lest talk about that after alpha4 rush
<asac> Jazzva: those are our patches
<bdrung> fta: when makefiles are included they do not need a shebang and do not need to be executable. otherwise they need to be executable if they include a shebang
<asac> Jazzva: debian from time to time picks them
<fta> well, lang packs are dark magic for me, it's obscure what does what
<asac> we should also suggest those to them. but if we upstream them they get that automatically
<asac> fta: thats ok. its dark magic to be true ;)
<Jazzva> asac: are you sure? i didn't notice systemonly in our packages before :).
<asac> fta: what it does is that it filters out all the chrome stuff that is locale related
<asac> and creates a en-US.xpi for you with just locale stuff and a locale only chrome.manifest
<fta> bdrung, i know that but it doesn't really matter here, don't be too picky with those details ;)
<fta> asac, i can read your code, i just don't know what lp does with it
<bdrung> fta: i am currently fixing lintian warnings
<asac> i disagree with lintian complaining about our scripts not being executable
<bdrung> fta: that's why
<asac> fta: ah ... thats often magic to me too ;)
<fta> asac, i mean, i can't obviously do the same in other packages, lp will just ignore me
<asac> fta: you can do the same in all packages.
<bdrung> asac: with a shebang it should be executable.
<asac> fta: its just that launchpad refuses the uploads for non-main packages
<asac> so all main packages work
<bdrung> asac: otherwise the shebang is useless.
<asac> also you can take the produced en-US:xpi and upload it to a launchpad project manually
<asac> so you can translate mozilla stuff there
<asac> bdrung: yeah, one of the details i usually dont care about. But then the longer you do this the more ignorant you get about lintian and I am more than happy if someone fixes the complains ;)
<bdrung> asac: lintian is a very usefull tool, but it is not 100% perfect.
<fta> asac, https://blueprints.edge.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+spec/desktop-karmic-firefox-3.5 needs an update
<padrecarlo> hi
<padrecarlo> how can i backup my thunderbird e-mails?
<padrecarlo> ubuntu 8.04 runs
<gnomefreak> padrecarlo: save the .thunderbird profile:) im sur eyou can export them as well i never tried though. i know importing from outlook is not possible yet
<padrecarlo> where save thunderbird the e-mails?
<gnomefreak> padrecarlo: in the dir named .thunderbird
<gnomefreak> i guess there is no export
 * gnomefreak saves profile
<padrecarlo> and where is the profile?
<padrecarlo> or start thunderbird, and anywhere in the menu?
<gnomefreak> asac: am i missing some export menu in thunderbird
<gnomefreak> padrecarlo: its in your home dir named .thunderbird  the . is important you can find it using view hidden files in nautilus
<padrecarlo> nautilus?
<asac> gnomefreak: the mails are kept in mailbox format
<asac> there is no way to export them
<asac> you can just copy the folders with the mail out of the profile
<gnomefreak> asac: ah profile is only way than
<gnomefreak> padrecarlo: are you using ngome or kde?
<gnomefreak> gnome even
<padrecarlo> gnome
<gnomefreak> padrecarlo: go to Places>Home Folder
<padrecarlo> yo
<gnomefreak> once there click view> view hidden files (something named like that)
<padrecarlo> i found profiles.ini
<gnomefreak> padrecarlo: sorry its called .mozilla-thunderbird
<padrecarlo> yes, i found it
<asac> padrecarlo: there is a randome dir inside like xjasd123.default
<asac> thats where the used profile usually is
<padrecarlo> yes
<asac> there are Mail or ImapMail folders
<asac> those contain the mail
 * gnomefreak saves the whole dir. makes my settings magicly come back :)
<asac> yeah
<asac> to be safe backup the full .mozilla-thunderbird ... especially if this is about backing stuff up
<bdrung> asac: how to request a merge from the command line.
<bdrung> ?
<padrecarlo> so i should save the whole xjad...12
<padrecarlo> .default file?
 * gnomefreak wonders if export isnt something that we should have to make life easier in exporting mails from tbird2 to tbird3 or to evo or something like that. they are looking  into adding import from outlook thing
<Jazzva> asac: I think I'll have to use some short option for nosymlinks. Otherwise I get compile-time errors about empty character constant. The other option would be to use some non-printable character code for short option. So, what is better for patch submission and release for the archives?
<gnomefreak> thing == lost train of thought
<asac> bdrung: thats something i would like to know if you find out ;)
<padrecarlo> and how can i restore it to a new thunderbird?
<asac> Jazzva: maybe '' ?
<gnomefreak> padrecarlo: move it from saved location to home folder
<padrecarlo> ok
<asac> there should be a way to add options without a short option
<padrecarlo> thanks
<bdrung> asac: normally i use the browser for it, but https://code.launchpad.net/~bdrung failed with a timeout
<asac> maybe some preserved char
<bdrung> asac: bzr branch bzr+ssh://bazaar.launchpad.net/%7Ebdrung/mozilla-devscripts/lintian/
<gnomefreak> padrecarlo: that is if you back up the full .mozilla-thunderbird dir. if only *.defau;t you would place it back into the .mozilla-thunderbird dir
<bdrung> asac: this is the lintian fix branch
<bdrung> asac: only a lintian bug and the missing man pages are remaining
<Jazzva> asac: it complained with ''
<padrecarlo> it will be better an extra extension for it....
<Jazzva> that's what I tried, just removed the char and left ''
<asac> Jazzva: what parser does it use?
<asac> Jazzva: yeah. maybe try \0
<asac> or just 0
<gnomefreak> padrecarlo: there may be one but i use as few extensions in tbird as possible
<Jazzva> asac: it tests in the if-condition ... (opt[0] == '-' && opt[1] == options[j].short), where options[j] is struct which keeps short and long options (with  callback functions, etc...)
<gnomefreak> i have lightning and engimail and thats it
<Jazzva> asac: ok, I'll go with non-printable char
<bdrung> asac: how did you do the merge?
<padrecarlo> ok thanks
<asac> bdrung: i didnt do the merge. i requested a merge for you ;)
<Jazzva> asac: I'm scared to try with \0... if someone places "-" at the end of command line, then the next char might be \0
<asac> bdrung: https://code.edge.launchpad.net/~bdrung/mozilla-devscripts/lintian -> there i requested a merge ;)
<asac> i think going directly to branch is less resource hungry and works more often
<bdrung> asac: seams so.
<asac> Jazzva: so it does its own parsing. then its trickier indeed
<asac> Jazzva: no argv or getopt?
<asac> bdrung: are all the other .mk files in mozclient executable?
<asac> bdrung: is that done in makefile too? or are they just properly committed to bzr?
<asac> we could also just change mod in bzr tree
<bdrung> asac: all other .mk files either do not have a shebang or they are executable
 * gnomefreak always a day behind on tbird3
<micahg> hi gnomefreak
<gnomefreak> hi micahg
<bdrung> asac: i only modified the makefile / removed the shebang from the .mk file.
<micahg> should we talk about the font issue?
<gnomefreak> micahg: yeah although i havent seen him in a day or so and cant remember his nick :)
<micahg> unfortunately, I wasn't too much help except to confirm there's a problem
<micahg> bug 411707
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 411707 in firefox-3.5 "Firefox 3.5 Has Font Problem" [Low,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/411707
<gnomefreak> looking
<asac> Jazzva: http://paste.ubuntu.com/251440/ ... wouldnt that allow us to use 0 ?
<asac> we should probably make a separate patch out of "allow no short options" ;)
<Jazzva> asac: it reads arguments from argv
<asac> yes.
<asac> i saw that now
<asac> but the diff above should make it safe to use 0, "--long-option", ...
<asac> imo
<asac> for things that dont have long option
<Jazzva> asac: i agree...
<gnomefreak> micahg: where did you find Chancery what did you try to reproduce it. im all kinds of confused as to why 1 font would be the only one messed up and yet be firefoxes bug
<asac> micahg: we have a master for that already
<gnomefreak> asac: #?
<asac> micahg: bug 379761
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 379761 in firefox-3.5 "FF 3.5 font hinting wrong in content area" [High,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/379761
<gnomefreak> thanks :)
<asac> updated title now: bug 379761
<asac> ubottu: wake up
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about wake up
<gnomefreak> marked as such
<asac> bug 379761
<asac> hmm. guess lp is slow
<Jazzva> asac: can I add that before all patches? just because it's logical to apply that patch before the one where we use empty short option (though it will make no difference)
<asac> Jazzva: if you dont mind the rebasing work ... i think for upstream submission it should be the first of the patchset. yes
<micahg> ah, guess I never understood what that bug was
<asac> micahg: i hope the new description is cleaner now
<asac> err ... new title that is
<gnomefreak> asac: he says his bug is not a hinting problem
<Jazzva> asac: i don't mind... do you want me to add it as 000_allow_empty_short_option, and then increment the rest of the patches, or just to leave them as they are? (not sure about the style)
<micahg> well, a little, but I still don't know what font-hinting is, but maybe that's just me
<gnomefreak> micahg: me neither
<micahg> gnomefreak: I can see the font fine in Firefox 3.0
<micahg> the reporter said the font comes with Ubuntu
<asac> micahg: i didnt know that until i had to look into it. it makes fonts smoother on low dpi medias
<asac> (like screens)
<asac> micahg: ffox 3.0 honoured gnome settings but not fontconfig ... now its flipped
<asac> but its clearly a bug. i checked upstream code already and they want it to work properly as it seems
<micahg> ah, well than, this isn't a dupe as Chancery is a script font and it's rendering as block
 * gnomefreak doesnt use the "problem" font nor do i know wher eit is. i like default fonts
<asac> micahg: if its about a specific font its a font problem
<asac> not a firefox issue
<micahg> why wouldn't the font render in ff3.5?
<asac> not render at all?
<mac_v> hi... does anyone know why icons in firefox dont change with icon themes? [only the folder changes] the rest of the icons are always the gnome icons, why is that , is it a known bug?
<gnomefreak> ?
<gnomefreak> what icons
<asac> micahg: there are icons that are not stock icons. the rest will change. maybe not on the fly
<asac> try restarting ffox properly
<asac> (to be sure relogin)
<mac_v> gnomefreak: > http://dl.getdropbox.com/u/1325768/firefox.png note the history , bookmarks
<asac> mac_v: maybe you use a firefox theme too?
<gnomefreak> mac_v: see asacs comment to micahg i think it was you he ment
<asac> that could block that as well
<mac_v> asac: this has been a problem for a long time... not now actually , only now i'm trying to figure it out
<asac> yes it was to mac_v
<micahg> asac: it renders as block like it couldn't find the font
<asac> mac_v: are you using a firefox theme?
<mac_v> yes..
<mac_v> oh!
<asac> thats the problem most likely. switch to default
<gnomefreak> micahg: i can leave the font in your hands.. please ;) ive been walking out the door for over an hour now
 * mac_v checks
<asac> mac_v: in tools -> addons -> themes
 * gnomefreak not sure what to tell the reporter atm
<mac_v> asac: i'm using a custom theme... let me check with default
<asac> micahg: for me the screenshot looks ok
<gnomefreak> incoming i think
 * gnomefreak is outgoing i hope
<gnomefreak> asac: bjsnider is bug 411707
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 411707 in firefox-3.5 "Firefox 3.5 Has Font Problem" [Low,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/411707
<bjsnider> i don't see the connection to 379761
<gnomefreak> bjsnider: we think we decided it wasnt the same. i unmarkled it
<bjsnider> the font is skipped entirely, not unhinted
<gnomefreak> unmarked it
<bjsnider> ok
<micahg> asac: of course the screenshot will look fine :)
<gnomefreak> so it doesnt show up at all?
<gnomefreak> bjsnider: that was for you
<bjsnider> the guy i was talking to in here a couple of days ago said there were other discrepancies with some fonts, but i can't see them
<micahg> bjsnider: I think I was referring to the bug asac found
<bjsnider> probably
<bjsnider> antialiasing would account for it
<gnomefreak> anyone need be before i leave for the day? im going to smoke but ill read when i get back
<mac_v> asac: nope... even with default it is the same , the icons for the bookmarks which *dont* have favicons , always use the gnome icons , and the rest in the screenshot i showed above are still the same
<gnomefreak> using the mac_linux1 theme atleast i think thats the name of it uses gnome icons for non favicons
<gnomefreak> Mac4Lin_v1.0 is the theme im using atm
<asac> mac_v: there might be some that have no equivalent that is common in gtk
<asac> mac_v: so firefox doesnt use them
<mac_v> asac: gnomefreak: so you notice it too? i have tried it with several the themes , made sure the gnome equivalent names are used , but still it only uses the gnome icons
<asac> mac_v: it doesnt use the gnome icons. it uses its own copies
<asac> i tried to explain that thats because if there are theme icons that are not common enough, firefox cannot use tham
<gnomefreak> mac_v: for my bookmark dirs. they are gnome folder (my themes) and the unorginized has like a doc with a round thing in it
<asac> mac_v: btw. the GNOME icons are the current themed icons
<asac> i think you mean "the gnome default icons"
<mac_v> yeah
<asac> mac_v: that just means that the icons are not themed in firefox
<asac> firefox can only use gtk stock icons to be exact
<asac> everything on top wouldnt work everywhere
<asac> at least thats what i always thought ... and it matches this
<mac_v> asac: so firefox uses only the gnome fallback icons! how weird , but the folders use the icon for the theme! that is inconsistent
<asac> mac_v: no it doesnt use the gnome fallback icons. they most likely just used the _same_ icons that gnome used
<asac> its a copy
<asac> they dont use themable icons at all
<asac> for those
<asac> that are not in gtk-stock
<mac_v> asac: ah... can i file a wishlist bug?
<asac> mac_v: file it against gtk to add that icon as a stock icon.
<asac> _only_ gtk stock icons are ok for firefox as otherwise it might break on some systems
<asac> makes sense?
<mac_v> asac: oh! ok... then no use... a new gtk icon , wil take *forever* ,
<mac_v> they wont easily accept adding a new naming for firefox
<asac> mac_v: why a new naming?
<gnomefreak> damnit i cant get my buttons on the right side of the bar :(
<asac> i think i missed the important point ;)
<asac> if its a new icon like "bookmark-important" ... then thats not just a new name
<mac_v> then how do you propose gtk to add a stock icon? gnome labels will just say it is a firefox bug , they have the icon already but firefox is not using it
<asac> mac_v: which icon is it exactly?
<asac> whats the name of it?
<gnomefreak> how do i move the close/min/max buttons to the right of the window boarder again :( changing theme and boarder settings dont help
<mac_v> asac: actually there is 1 icon for html , and several symlinks > main icon > /usr/share/icons/gnome/scalable/mimetypes/text-html.svg , i'm not sure which symlink is hardcoded in firefox
<mac_v> but other icons also dont change , like for history , bookmarks , recent *
<asac> yeah. feels like the gtk icon set should be extended
<asac> figuring out what the requirements for that are would be interesting
<gnomefreak> ok ill screw with boarders tomorrow. gone
<mac_v> asac: i'll check firefox source... where am i to look for this exactly?
<asac> mac_v: not sure what you want to look for
<asac> there is no gtk stock icon -> there is no gtk icon that firefox can use without depending on a gnome version or something
<mac_v> asac: where are the icon labels assigned? which file? that would give a hint about the problem
<asac> the source is huge. to have to find the implementation of the dialog you look at and then check how it refers to the icon
<mac_v> asac: oh ok... i'll try and figure it out... if i find something i'll report back
<asac> mac_v: its obvious to me without looking that they use their own copy of the icon
<mac_v> you mean firefox uses its own icons?
<asac> if you know the name of the icon it uses you can search the source for that
<Jazzva> asac: pushed to lp:~jazzva/nspluginwrapper/1.3.0
<asac> mac_v: yes. thats what i am saying all the time
<asac> mac_v: it uses its own copy for things that are not gtk stock icons
<asac> but thats a feature
<Jazzva> asac: another question related to submission of patches to a list. should I prepare three diffs, that are unrelated from one another? e.g. to always do diff related to the clean source tree
<mac_v> asac: i dont believe so... sorry, why would firefox create replica of something which already exists? and why allow only the folders to change?
<asac> mac_v: folders are gtk stock icon
<asac> i cannot repeat the same thing i said multiple time
<asac> s
<mac_v> ok
<asac> the html thing is gnome only
<asac> thats the difference
<mac_v> oh... :(
<asac> so folders can be themed without risking brekage for cross-platform use of firefox
<asac> but html not
<asac> solution is to get html icon into gtk
<mac_v> asac: ah... finaly you drove it through my thick head..
<asac> hehe
<asac> good :)
<mac_v> ;p
<asac> its ok ;)
<asac> np
<mac_v> i'll try to persuade some gnome devs to add gtk icon :)
<asac> mac_v: you need to persuage gtk devs to add gnome icons ;)
<mac_v> asac: hehe... ok
<asac> mac_v: you can search the full source for moz-icon: to see what stock icons they make use of
<asac> mac_v: i would think its just gtk icons. but you could confirm that
<mac_v> asac: ah... thanx for narrowing it down... :)
<asac> e.g. grep -r "moz-icon:" mozilla/
<asac> most would be in toolkit/.../gnomestripe and browser/.../gnomestripe
<asac> (most uses that is)
<asac> mac_v: e.g. http://mxr.mozilla.org/mozilla1.9.1/source/toolkit/themes/gnomestripe/global/button.css#194
<asac> <xul:image src="moz-icon://goat?size=16" class="typeIcon"
<asac> not sure what "goat" is
<asac> the rest are all stock/gtk-...
<asac> syntax of moz-icon is: moz-icon://[<file-uri> | <file-with-extension> | <stock-image>]? ['?'[<parameter-value-pairs>]]
<mac_v> ah.... nice...
<asac> /browser/themes/gnomestripe/
<asac> and toolkit/themes/gnomestripe
<asac> m,asac thats where you can find all this
<asac> and ye. only gtk- stock icons used
<mac_v>  yeah i notice that...
<mac_v> asac: /browser/themes/gnomestripe/ has the complete list... awesome... thanx so much...! :)
<asac> mac_v: its not complete
<asac> mac_v: toolkit/themes/gnomestripe is the other half
<mac_v> well the the subsequent child folders too
<asac> mac_v: but basically its what i said. its only gtk- stock icons
<asac> mac_v: sure.
<mac_v> asac: yeah... :)
<asac> we should really try to get more icons into gtk. but even then mozilla probably dont want that until that gtk version has aged (they dont want to rely on the latest gtk)
<Jazzva> asac: when you have the time... should i submit three patches, which are all against clean source tree, or to submit first patch which is against clean source tree, second, which is agains source with first patch applied, etc?
<Jazzva> *against
<asac> Jazzva: i think it should be a patchset. e.g. stacked patches
<asac> first is the infrastructure required: e.g. allow no short option
<asac> second and third are based on that
<mac_v> asac: how does firefox access these icons ? are they locally installed or does it query on connection and cache them?
<asac> mac_v: it accesses them through gtk ...
<Jazzva> asac: ok... so second and third are diffed against source tree with first patch? anyway, i guess upstream will know what to do :)
<mac_v> oh ...
<asac> mac_v: meaning. its unlikely to be a bug in the moz-icon code itself
<asac> its really just that the icon that isnt themed has no stock icon in gtk or the stock icon was only introduced in recent gtk versions (e.g. still too young to use)
<mac_v> yeah i get it... :)
<asac> Jazzva: i think you usually submit them on top of each other ... but yeah. shouldnt be a big deal
<Jazzva> ok, thanks
<asac> mac_v: making a list of icons that are candidates for gtk inclusion would be a first step
<asac> then we need to get that in and wait for a year or so ;)
<mac_v> hehe... By that time Chrome would have arrived ;p
<asac> mac_v: which probably faces the same problems i would think
<mac_v> asac: BTW why is firefox , becomming so slow to start..? can we pre-load firefox during startup like how windows does IE?
<asac> mac_v: for me it starts in 2 or three seconds for the first run
<asac> well. sometimes 5 or 6
<mconnor> asac: it'd still be good to get GTK to support a wider set of icons anyway.  someday we'll be able to use them! ;)
<asac> lots of extensions can cause that
<mac_v> for me 4-5 secs , but still why wait ;p
<asac> mconnor: hi. exactly. thats what i am saying ;)
<asac> gtk needs more stock icons
<mac_v> several windows user think IE is faster to load , but thye dont realize windows is cheating by pre-loading it ;p
<asac> mconnor: is anyone on your side actively trying to get new icons to gtk or is that something you expect us to push for?
<asac> s/expect/would like to see/
<asac> mac_v: i dont think that pre-loading on linux is the answer. but we will. see. lets first get our boot process down to <10 seconds :)
<mac_v> asac: are you also involved in the boot time?
<asac> not directly. no.
<asac> just cheering for the progress we are making ;)
<mac_v> ah... BTW karmic is so much more faster than jaunty ... totally loving it
<mac_v> nearly cut down my boot by 30secs!
<mac_v> well maybe i had cruft too, which slowed my jaunty ... but still i think this is great now ;p
<asac> indeed
<asac> i dont boot so often, but when i do i am more happy
<asac> i think our new boot experience is supposed to land today ;)
<asac> at least the first stab at it
<asac> no more console stuff etc.
<asac> no mode switching etc.
<mac_v> boot experience as in the xsplash theme?
<asac> i think xsplash is involved. yes.
<mconnor> asac: I don't think it's something we're actively pursuing, but anything's possible :)
<asac> mconnor: ok. just wasnt sure if you already tried and got turned down by gtk or something. thanks
<asac> mac_v: so if you come up with a list of icons used that are not in gtk, but that seem to have a valid gnome replacement that would be a good list to poke at
<mac_v> asac: ah.. sure...
<mac_v> where do i report it ? bugzilla or somewhere else?
<asac> mac_v: just prepare it and then we can check what to do next
<mac_v> ok :)
<mac_v> asac: off topic, do you know about rf kill switch and where the kernel settings have been shifted to?
<mconnor> asac: life's too short to argue with GTK maintainers myself ;)
<mconnor> </snark>
<mac_v> lol
<mac_v> no-one seems to know , where those are set as of now... so just took a shot ;p
<crimsun> what are set?
<asac> mconnor: hehe yeah. didnt expect that you did it yourself. rather ventnor or someone else down in the food chain ;)
<asac> crimsun: rf kill
<asac> mac_v: i lost track of that myself. hal is gone at least
<crimsun> (wireless-tools now ships the rkfill executable from sipsolutions)
<asac> mac_v: check with awe on ubuntu-desktop. he knows more about rfkill than i ever want to know to be honest
<mac_v> ah... ok...
<asac> mac_v: or try crimsun ;) ... who seems to know something too
<mconnor> asac: food chain sounds so pejorative ;)
<crimsun> tony (awe) is likely to know more, since that's his focus this cycle
<asac> sorry. lizard throat ;)
<mac_v> crimsun: where to the setting ? to assign the boot state?
<mconnor> lol
<mac_v> where tot set the setting*
<mac_v> to*
<crimsun> mac_v: right, please ask awe
<mac_v> oh... ok thanx. :)
<asac> mac_v: he is on #ubuntu-desktop
<mac_v> i think he is away now... will catch him the some time ;p
<asac> he is busy saving kubuntu alpha4 not having network at all ;)
<asac> so if it can wait for a day ask after the alpha ;)
<mac_v> literally no one seems to be aware of the settings ! and i'm been asking this for nearly a month! seems like magic ;p
<mac_v> i dont mind waiting 1 day :)
<mac_v> or even more... :) alteast i know someone who has info :)
<crimsun> the boot state should be done in the driver
<asac> mac_v: yeah. just try to ping him in public. personally i dont answer to pmsgs unless there is a very good reason ;)
<mac_v> i  know... i dont PM either :)
<asac> great
<asac> then you are one of the "good ones" ;)
<mac_v> :)
<mac_v> crimsun: it just keeps varying with every kernel, some kernels remember the previous session state , some need to be manually started , some auto start always!
<mac_v> it was easier when everything was an option in /etc/modprobe.d
<crimsun> the wireless stack moves very quickly
<mac_v> hmm...
<mac_v> asac: oh... i forgot to ask... what about the info gathered by multisearch? will the statistics/results be published
<mac_v> asac: is gonna kill me !
<mac_v> ;p
<Jazzva> asac: I would just like to attribute the patches to the right persons. Are you sure debian_make_symlinks and systemonly_update are from us? Rob Andrews is signed in those two patches. If he's not the right person, do you know who is?
<asac> mac_v: i dont know ... i will try to get something to publish. some stakeholders are not there this week (vacation) though so probably nothing before next week
<asac> mac_v: i will do a blog post though hopefully tomorrow wrapping up with this
<mac_v> asac: sure , no hurry , but just hope they are published sometime :)
<asac> mac_v: we will definitly publish out findings and what we derived from them. personally i dont think that raw numbers are actually something anyone would have a valid interest in seeing though.
<asac> i will know more after the wrap-up calls we will do next week
<mac_v> nah, not the raw numbers , but just what you guys deduced for this experiment , would be interesting to know
<mac_v> asac: i just have my own conspiracy theory > you guys are trying to make a new search engine , ;p
<mac_v> checking how users use google and findin the flaws :)
<asac> heh. thats a good idea ;)
 * asac notes it down :)
<asac> lol
<asac> "tomorrow searching a ''praktikum'',going to sturbucks (maybe) and searching a book for my way to Hamburg!"
<fta> ?
<asac> i guess its not going to be successful if you cannot even type the employers name ;)
<asac> fta: "praktikum = internship"
<asac> but ok its twitter ;)
<Jazzva> asac: http://www.msnbc.msn.com/id/29796962/ "Twitter gets you fired in 140 characters or less" :)
<Jazzva> asac: actually, this one is with screenshots http://thebrandbuilder.wordpress.com/2009/03/19/how-to-lose-your-job-in-140-characters-or-less/
<jcastro> hi fta, what's new!
<fta> jcastro, hi
<fta> jcastro, about what? :)
<jcastro> I've been gone 2.5 weeks, so I am assuming you've broken launchpad like 10 times or something. :p
<jcastro> but hey I noticed this: http://groups.google.com/group/chromium-dev/browse_thread/thread/89a3652cbcd5558
<fta> well, i've made the builders boil a few times ;)
<jcastro> I was wondering if in the future maybe just doing weekly builds of the stuff they make the branded chrome from would make sense
<fta> jcastro, at UDS, Mark wanted to know how popular dailies could be, http://www.sofaraway.org/ubuntu/tmp/chromium-popcon-5.png
<jcastro> holy shit
<jcastro> how can people still be installing the wine thing
<fta> jcastro, no idea. someone from google told me popcon figures are way off, probably 1/10, so there are [9000..90000] users
<fta> jcastro, about the tags, they are more like branches. and there's no clear way to know which branch to follow, there's something like one branch per week
<jcastro> yeah I tried to figure it out last week
<fta> i wonder when it will be acceptable in universe
<fta> asac, what are we supposed do with the licenses in the (stripped) chromium tarball when it's about webkit, or some 3rd party?
<jcastro> fta, is that even realistic?
<jcastro> also, does chromium even do releases?
<fta> jcastro, do you mean it will never be in the archive?
<asac_> fta: what do you mean?
<jcastro> fta, I'm just saying, someone is going to have to check all the files, etc.
<asac_> fta: you mean the license in the top level dir?
<asac_> fta: or how to maintain a license diff?
<fta> asac_, licensecheck
<fta> http://www.sofaraway.org/ubuntu/tmp/chromium-license-check.txt
<fta> i wrote a helper a while ago
<fta> http://www.sofaraway.org/ubuntu/tmp/chromium-license-check-full.txt
<asac_> fta: we could add info about what the license of that subdir really is and check that on our own
<asac_> i think when we give that list to archive admins that helps a lot
<fta> i just post-process licensecheck -r
<asac_> ./third_party/WebKit/WebCore/platform/gtk/ [ *No copyright* LGPL (v2 or later) ]:
<asac_> fta: yes. you post-process it. we could maintain a list of "manual licenses" that we check
<fta> i do
<asac_> fta: what i mean is that we maintain a list of subtrees for which we know the license because its in a LICENSE file further on top
<asac_> or is that what you are really doing?
<fta> asac_, i do just that
<fta> http://bazaar.launchpad.net/~chromium-team/chromium-browser/chromium-browser.head/annotate/head%3A/debian/licensecheck.pl
<maco> i just installed updates and was told to restart my browser.  did so. ive been using shiretoko so when it asked if i want to keep my 3.5 beta profile i said yes. for some reason, it is giving me a default empty profile with all my settings gone. how do i get my stuff back?
<asac_> so [ *No copyright* LGPL (v2 or later) ]:
<asac_> is basically that?
<asac_> fta?
<maco> there's ~/.mozilla/firefox ~/.mozilla/firefox-3.5 and ~/.mozilla/firefox-3.0-replaced ..is there something i can do with them?
<asac_> maco: thats odd. ~/.mozilla/firefox ~/.mozilla/firefox-3.5  together should retrigger it
<asac_> maco: maybe you said "decide later" ?
<fta> asac_, i have $manually_identified that could be used to remember a manual check, per file, or per tree/dir
<maco> no i said keep my 3.5 profile
<asac_> maco: if you start again what happens?
<asac_> maco: ensure that there is really no firefox running before that
<maco> if i try again it asks again with the same result
<maco> i thought maybe it was using the wrong profile but profile manager now only shows 1 profile when i had two. since that required running from the cli i could see the errors it was spitting though
<maco> Found Beta Participation ...mv: cannot move `/home/maco/.mozilla/firefox' to `/home/maco/.mozilla/firefox.3.0-replaced/firefox': Directory not empty
<maco> mv: cannot move `/home/maco/.mozilla/firefox-3.5' to `/home/maco/.mozilla/firefox/firefox-3.5': Directory not empty
<maco>  keep beta profile.
<maco>  ... will check again next time.
<maco> oh! ~/.mozilla/firefox.3.0-replaced/ appears to have all my stuff in it.  where should i put it to make it default?
<Jazzva> maco: i think current ff/abrowser 3.5 uses ~/.mozilla/firefox
<Jazzva> maco: at least, that's the case here.
<Jazzva> maco: so try something like
<Jazzva> mv ~/.mozilla/firefox ~/.mozilla/firefox-backup
<Jazzva> mv ~/.mozilla/firefox.3.0-replaced ~/.mozilla/firefox
<Jazzva> and see if that works for you.
<maco> i tried that
<maco> and it still asked me what to do
<maco> and this time i hit import because i figured keep 3.5 settings would use ~/.mozilla/firefox-3.5 which is wrong
<maco> but its wrong again :(
<maco> all my extensions are gone
<Jazzva> maco: another thought - try to copy just your profile dir (e.g. 12345.default) from firefox.3.0-replaced to firefox, and select "keep my current settings" when/if it asks you.
<Jazzva> maco: yeah... that's how i lost my settings/extensions/bookmarks/passwords last night :). accidentally deleted the folder
<Jazzva> on the other note, why did it ask if I want to import from 3.0? I was using 3.5 at the time already.
<maco> OH
<maco> ok so apparently "its wrong again" is because i had two profiles and it was using the wrong one
<maco> so i needed to mv -replaced over firefox then choose import instead of keep-3.5 BUT i had to do it while running with -profilemanager
<jdstrand> asac_: I've noticed that firefox-3.5 fonts are blurry as opposed to firefox-3.0 (karmic). it is both in the rendered page and the gtk toolbar fonts. I am using bitstream in gnome and bitstream in firefox. have you seen this?
<jdstrand> well, all gtk widgets in ff35
<fta> bug 379761
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 379761 in firefox-3.5 "MASTER - FF 3.5 font hinting does not honour gnome-settings" [High,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/379761
<jdstrand> thanks fta
<asac_> jdstrand: its all fontconfig
<asac_> atm
<asac_> its a bug
<asac_> ffox 3.0 only honoured gnome, but not fontconfig properly
<fta> mozilla 508427
<ubottu> Mozilla bug 508427 in General "Firefox process chews through CPU even when in the background (or save my laptop battery)" [Major,New] http://bugzilla.mozilla.org/show_bug.cgi?id=508427
<asac_> fta: does chrome stop javascripts for tabs
<fta> there are in different processes
<fta> they
<asac_> but are they stopped?
<asac_> otherwise they will probably consume battery too ;)
<asac_> just curious
<asac_> i think its not really possible as lots of webapps are like apps
<asac_> and if you stop them they might have the expected experience
<fta> i don't think so
<fta> but my problem is not battery, it's that ff sucks 20% cpu minimum, even when idle
<fta> (on a dual core 2 cpu)
<bdrung> asac_: i have found another bug in -devscripts (Vcs-Bzr-Browser -> Vcs-Browser). i have update the lintian branch
<asac_> bdrung: where is that specified?
<asac_> i mean that its not Vcs-Bzr
<bdrung> asac: the qa page does not show the link, http://www.debian.org/doc/developers-reference/best-pkging-practices.html
<fta>   PID USER      PR  NI  VIRT  RES  SHR S %CPU %MEM    TIME+  COMMAND
<fta> 21768 fta       20   0  673m 287m  25m R   22 14.3 191:36.19 firefox-3.6
<fta> asac, by cumulative time: Xorg 270h, firefox 191h, rhythmbox 91h, pulseaudio 50h, gnome-panel 38h, metacity 36h, gwibber 28h, xchat 20h, evolution 19h
<fta> evolution is a pig, but firefox is 10 times worse :P
<BUGabundo> ola ola
<fta> gettimeofday() every 0.05 ms, that's crazy
<asac_> bdrung: ok convinced ;)
<bdrung> asac: i am always right :p
<asac_> firefox just using 4times pulseaudi omakes me feel better ;)
<fta> asac_, not funny
<fta> this is bad as a whole
<fta> gnome-settings-daemon just crashed.. need to restart.. grr
#ubuntu-mozillateam 2009-08-12
<asac__> fta is completely gone now :/
<BUGabundo> heeh
<BUGabundo> its just a but
<BUGabundo> bit
<BUGabundo> reboot
<BUGabundo> he will be back
<BUGabundo> asac 3g work after reboot only. standby or hibernate stops from finding the dongle
<asac__> BUGabundo: good. i also had odd issues here with backtraces in kernel
<asac__> BUGabundo: can you try .30 kernel again?
<BUGabundo> nope
<BUGabundo> don't have any
<BUGabundo> all .31
<asac__> BUGabundo: you should always keep at least one of each series
<BUGabundo> why???
<BUGabundo> this is a clean install
<asac__> you could grab one from the kernel ppa thing
<BUGabundo> 1 month agio
<BUGabundo> did not bring any older kernel
<asac__> sure. but if you have the chance keep the old versions to track regressions
<BUGabundo> too lazy
<BUGabundo> you know that
<asac__> didnt know you installed new
<asac__> i never reinstall ;)
<BUGabundo> I keep 4 kernel
<BUGabundo> more then I want
<BUGabundo> only two work
<BUGabundo> 1st time too
<BUGabundo> lasted 4 devel cycles
<BUGabundo> too small /
<asac__> ok good
<BUGabundo> only 10GiB
<BUGabundo> always above 90%
<asac__> http://kernel.ubuntu.com/~kernel-ppa/mainline/
<BUGabundo> so I set a new SINGLE partition
<BUGabundo> now trying swap on file
<BUGabundo> not ready for prime time
<BUGabundo> I know the PPA
<asac__> hmm either .31 isnt out or they dont maintain those anymore
<asac__> yeah seems rc5 is the latest upstream
<asac__> ok
<asac__> you could also try the latest .31 kernel from there. the issues i saw looked really to basic to be broken in vanilla kernel ;)
<BUGabundo> I can't
<BUGabundo> those are JAUNTY sauce builds
<BUGabundo> not karmic
<BUGabundo> they will break stuff like audio and maube X
<crimsun> huh?
<BUGabundo> crimsun: isn't that right?
<BUGabundo> that was what I was told
 * micahg has .30 kernel
<BUGabundo> that the kernel ppa builds are for jaunty not karmic
 * micahg is running Jaunty :)
<BUGabundo> we know!
<BUGabundo> you keep saying
<BUGabundo> so your X is now ok ???
<crimsun> BUGabundo: i don't know what you mean by "for jaunty" - they run fine on karmic
<BUGabundo> guess we need a fork ubuntu running on rolling base distro LOL
<crimsun> there's nothing in the base chain that requires you run those cod kernels on jaunty
<crimsun> jaunty's udev is new enough
<BUGabundo> that's what I was told on +1 I thinkg
<BUGabundo> not only me, several other terstes
<BUGabundo> need to track down the guilty part and wack him with a wet toutgh
<BUGabundo> hey fta
<BUGabundo> that was hard!!! bad disk ?LOLOL
<BUGabundo> time to hit the sack
<rleeds> I just got the update which made firefox-3.5 default
<rleeds> I selected Keep 3.5 settings, but my addons are all gone
<rleeds> so I switched profiles.ini to point to (what I think) is my old profile...and still no luck
<rleeds> any ideas?
<rleeds> micahg, found it. thanks
<micahg> ping asac
<micahg> asac: I have to go to sleep, but when you return to the channel, could you please look at bug 407180 -- I commented, but wasn't sure about the workaround the user mentioned.
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 407180 in firefox-3.5 "Firefox 3.5 needs language packs" [High,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/407180
<dupondje> and checkout  https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/firefox-3.5/+bug/412418
<dupondje> :)
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 412418 in firefox-3.0 "Broken website" [Undecided,New]
<micahg> dupondje: could you please file a crash report
<dupondje> how ? :)
<micahg> dupondje: do you have apport enabled?
<micahg> dupondje: It doesn't crash for me
<micahg> but I'm not running karmic
<dupondje> 32bit ?
<micahg> nope, 64
<micahg> do you have apport enabled?
<dupondje> ye
<micahg> ok
<micahg> does it pop up if you generate the crash?
<dupondje> it did :p no more now :p
<micahg> so it's not longer crashing?
<dupondje> it crashes, just no apport ...
<micahg> ah
<micahg> can you start firefox like so:
<micahg> strace -eopen firefox-3.5 2&>1 | tee /tmp/strace_ff35.log
<micahg> and then attach that file to the bug after you generate the crash
<dupondje> removed all files from /var/crach
<dupondje> crash :p
<dupondje> and now apport is back
<micahg> ah
<dupondje> 14mb big :p
<micahg> which one?
<micahg> the log file
<micahg> you can gzip first
<micahg> dupondje: I have to go to sleep
<micahg> I'll take a look tomorrow night
<dupondje> ok
<dupondje> :)
<micahg> so, if you can attach the strace and/or submit a crash report and note the number in that bug that would be helpful
<micahg> thanks asac
<asac> np
<micahg> asac: is Ubuntu Translations the place to report language problems?  You mentioned langpack-omatic?
<dpm> micahg: hi, regarding your question, yes, it is worth opening a bug task for ubuntu-translations as well for language problems. You can ping me as well if you like, but asac will be more knowledgeable on the technical bits.
<micahg> dpm: should bug 410060 be in Ubuntu translations instead of lanpack-o-matic?
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 410060 in firefox-3.0 "wrong translation dutch endless loop page" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/410060
 * dpm is reading
<dpm> micahg: I think it is a simple translation (l10n) bug, which probably comes from upstream. As such, it doesn't have anything to do with langpack-o-matic, which is the program used to export translations from Launchpad and create language packs. It might be worth adding ubuntu-translations as a task, but I believe the langpack-o-matic task should be cloased as Invalid. asac: is the Dutch team whitelisted for ff3.0? If it is, this bug could be fixe
<dpm> d in Rosetta and released through the next language pack releases
<micahg> I moved the project task to Ubuntu Translations
<dpm> thanks
 * micahg is off to bed
<asac> micahg: night
<asac> micahg: dpm: the technical bits is often langpack-o-matic too
<asac> in this case that would probably hve been the better target ... but i wanted to look at enabling ffox 3.5 and copying existing translations this week
<dpm> asac: we were talking about another bug^ (bug 410060), which had nothing to do with langpack-o-matic. But back to the question: is the Dutch team whitelisted for ff3.0? If it is, this bug could be fixed in Rosetta and released through the next language pack releases
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 410060 in firefox-3.0 "wrong translation dutch endless loop page" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/410060
<asac> dpm:  cat mozilla-rosetta/po2xpi/data/9.10/whitelist.txt
<asac> ast
<asac> fi
<asac> oc
<asac> those are the three currently whitelisted
<dpm> ah, thanks
<asac> but we will enable all any day ;)
<asac> for karmic
<asac> but that doesnt help here
<asac> does the problem also happen when user installs upstream .xpi?
<asac> http://releases.mozilla.org/pub/mozilla.org/firefox/releases/3.0.13/linux-i686/xpi/
<asac> there are the .xpis
<asac> commented
<dpm> asac: well, if the language is not whitelisted, only the upstream translations are used. After looking at the upstream nl.xpi files, I see that the error comes from there (netError.dtd).
<asac> dpm: ok its still in there, then we should forward the bug properly for now
<dpm> asac: I'll contact the Dutch translation team and let them forward this to upstream (actually, forwarding I could probably do myself). Also, they should judge whether the translation fix is important enough to justify an update. If they say yes, I think the easiest thing to do would be for them to fix this in LP and export the translation into the next Jaunty language pack update
<dupondje> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/firefox-3.5/+bug/412418 <- asac, check last comment, kinda weird ...
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 412418 in firefox-3.5 "Broken website" [Undecided,Confirmed]
<asac> dupondje: can you reproduce?
<dupondje> yep
<dupondje> always
<asac> dupondje: -safe-mode too?
<asac> DownThemAll! (version: 1.1.4)
<asac> SmoothWheel (AMO) (version: 0.44.18.20090408.3)
<asac>  Ad blocker (version: 0.6.5) -
<asac> ok i can see this too
<asac> please check this with upstream builds and if it happens too forward and give me bug id
<sveinung> Hello
<sveinung> Thank you for uploading mozilla-devscripts to debian and implementing substvars in it
<bdrung_> sveinung: yw. feel free to report any issue with it.
<statik> hi asac, just nagging about bindwood package - did you get a chance to look at uploading since last thursday?
<bdrung_> sveinung: or any improvement
<sveinung> I was wondering if you would mind me trying to get all-in-one-sidebar uploaded to Debian. A nice way to test if some improvement is needed. If you already have plans to do it yourself I can help if you want me to.
<sveinung> (aios uses mozilla-devscripts)
<bdrung_> what is aios?
<sveinung> all_in_one_sidebar
<sveinung> firefox extension
<sveinung> I did the previous two updates of all-in-one-sidebar in Ubuntu (the bzr branch for the last update is not merged yet but the package is in the Ubuntu archive) so I think I won't break it ;)
<bdrung_> sveinung: i do not know this extension.
<sveinung> it gives you a sidebar in Firefox
<sveinung> https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/all-in-one-sidebar
<bdrung_> sveinung: you should search, if there is a wnpp report for it. if not you can file one
<bdrung_> sveinung: with -devscripts in debian it makes packaging easy
<sveinung> I know :)
<sveinung> just wanted to know if you would mind it
<sveinung> (for examle if you had plans to upolad it)
<sveinung> (since it already is in Ubuntu)
<bdrung_> sveinung: you should probably ask sebner (initial packager)
<bdrung_> sveinung: or asac
<sveinung> ok
<bdrung_> sveinung: otherwise go ahead :)
<asac> we have all-in-one-sidebar in archive
<bdrung_> asac: that was not the question
<sveinung> asac: i wondered if you were OK with me trying to get it into Debian (or if you had plans to do it yourself)
<sveinung> (or was opposed to it for other reasons)
<bdrung_> sebner: do you have plans to bring all-in-one-sidebar to Debian or would you like to see sveinung to do this?
 * asac_ is exhausted from the knetworkmanager triaging
<bdrung_> asac: then come back to gnome :)
<asac> bdrung_: i _am_ on gnome
<asac> and it took me half of the night to finally get things so that i could debug the real issue
<asac> just because kde folks didnt add all dependencies that were needed ;)
<bdrung_> asac: that's bad.
<asac> well. now i learned it the hard way
<asac> so at least i can look into knetworkmanager things ;)
<asac> previously i just refused with "thats far too dirty for me to touch" ;)
<bdrung_> that was probably simpler :)
<asac> had to triage the low level libs to find out that i missed a package ,)
<asac> yeah
<asac> but every cycle knetworkmanager was broken
<asac> that breaks my heart
<bdrung_> thats not good
<sveinung> bdrung: tanks for your post to pkg-mozext-maintainers@lists.alioth.debian.org. It was better formulated than what I was about to post in my clumsy English.
<sveinung> However it seems like it didn't get through to the list. At least I can't find it in the mail archives yet. (http://lists.alioth.debian.org/pipermail/pkg-mozext-maintainers/2009-August/000109.html) Are you registered? If not: do you want me to forward it for you?
<bdrung> sveinung: yw. my english is probably not even better. :)
<sveinung> bdrung: yw? (Sorry, I'm not used to IRC)
<bdrung> sveinung: i am registered there, but i used my gmail address instead of the ubuntu one for sending the mail. the mail is waiting to be moderated
<sveinung> ok
<bdrung> sveinung: you're welcome
<bdrung> :)
<bdrung> sveinung: you can use the "wtf" program for such abbreviations :)
<sveinung> tanks
<sveinung> *thanks
<bdrung> nice typo :)
<asac> bdrung: is that a new thread?
<bdrung> asac: new thread?
<bdrung> what?
 * bdrung is confused.
<asac> about the CDBS thing
<asac> i am replying too
<asac> noit sure what you wrote ;)
<bdrung> asac: i wrote something similar. i setup now my ubuntu email address and can resend it via it.
<asac> bdrung: are you subscribed? i think i was whitelisted at some point
<asac> or someone subscribed me to it
<bdrung> asac: my ubuntu address is subscribed, but not the gmail address.
<asac> ah
<bdrung> asac: i finally setup evolution (after having the ubuntu address for month)
<asac> doppelt haelt besser ;)
<bdrung> :)
<bdrung> asac: or: zu viele köche verderben den brei
<asac> bdrung: dont be pessimistic ;)
<bdrung> asac: i am an optimist with experience :p
<asac> as long as we dont disagree its fine i think ;)
<bdrung> asac: there are only 10 types of persons: the optimists and the optimists with experience.
<micahg> asac: do we suggest installing upstream language xpis until we produce our own?
<asac> bdrung: so one thing for 0.15 i almost forgot was "better debhelper" support ;)
<asac> micahg: we suggest to use english
<asac> we are not even at alpha4
<asac> its important to have translations
<bdrung> asac: better debhelper support?
<asac> but not that important for folks that probably rely on being able to get support from international communities
<micahg> ok, user was talking about jaunty more than karmic with regard to translations
<asac> at least thats my idea on it ;)
<asac> micahg: which languages are missing?
<asac> we have almost all
<micahg> ff3.5
<asac> maybe 2 or 3 were added
<asac> micahg: if they really need it they can use xpis
<asac> but we dont encourage them
<asac> at least i wouldnt to because those extensions will hide the system once forever
<micahg> well, user was wondering why we don't post he workaround to get the upstream xpis in the master bug
<asac> micahg: tell them to remember and write down a few times to uninstall them when they upgrade to karmic
<asac> ;)
<micahg> and I response idk, I but i'll find out
<asac> micahg: because of the reason i mentioned
<asac> even if we tell folks to remember to uninstall them
<asac> they will surely not remember
<micahg> right
<asac> as they wont see a problem until they upgrade to 3.6
<micahg> like flash 9 :)
<asac> then they dont have translations and then cause maintenance problems
<asac> best way would be to provide lang packs somewhere in ppa or so
<asac> but i am not sure about that
<micahg> so, I should just reply we don't recommend using upstream xpis at this time?
<asac> micahg: yes. point them that there is the option and tell them about the risk and to remember blah blah blah ...
<micahg> ok :)
<asac> they will find the instructions somewhere anyway
<asac> so better put it there with the background
<asac> maybe some folks will remember when this happens and can help instead of putting load on us
<micahg> asac: http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/252025/
<bdrung> asac: what do you mean with "better debhelper support"?
<bdrung> asac: what needs to be done?
<asac> bdrung: a easy way (or maybe just instructions) on how to hook it up
<asac> example if all is fine
<asac> not sure though ;)
<asac> maybe also integrating in debhelper v7 ... which does more on its own afaik
<asac> but i am out of sync there ;)
<bdrung> asac: does debhelper v7 support "plugins"?
<asac> ENOCLUE ;)
<asac> but we have a few weeks before we need to get 0.15 out i hope
<bdrung> asac: do you know some debhelper hacker hanging out on irc?
<bdrung> asac: you probably mean -ENOCLUE :)
<asac> i dont even know who is a debhelper hacker
<asac> lets check manpages
<asac> joey hess
<asac> no clue if he is in #debian-deve on oftc
<micahg> I'm assuming bug 375205 is an upstream issue?
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 375205 in firefox-3.0 "resizing "Organize Bookmarks" window returns you to the top of the bookmark list" [Undecided,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/375205
<asac> most likely
<asac> i think its safe to foward. but check for existing bugs ;)
<micahg> ok, will do later tonight
<micahg> I opened an upstream task in the mean time
<asac> ok i am dropping out. worked almost all night. need to get away from system
<asac> talk to you tomorrow!
<micahg> ok, bye asac
<bdrung> asac: bye
<asac> thx
<sebner> bdrung: please take it. It was just one try to package a mozilla extension and to make asac happy =) thx for asking
<bdrung> sebner: sveinung wants to bring it to Debian.
<bdrung> sveinung: ^
<sebner> bdrung: I know, just read his mail
<bdrung> sebner: ah, ok
<sveinung> good
<fta> PPA exceeded its size limit (42629.00 of 40600.00 MiB).
<bdrung> fta: over 40 gig for what?
<fta> https://edge.launchpad.net/~chromium-daily/+archive/ppa
<fta> but it's volatile
<fta> i can't push 2 releases in 24h
<bdrung> fta: maybe chromium should provide a data package.
<fta> bdrung, it will do no good. the only indep files are the lang packs (i already have the -l10n deb) and inspector
<fta> http://code.google.com/p/chromium/issues/detail?id=18121
<bdrung> fta: but why is the binary package 17 mib big?
<fta> -rwxr-xr-x 1 root root 29177904 2009-08-11 19:46 chromium-browser
<fta> -rw-r--r-- 1 root root 10119816 2009-08-11 19:46 libnpapi_test_plugin.so
<fta> this one i should probably drop
<bdrung> compared to
<bdrung> -rwxr-xr-x   1 root root  93048 2009-08-05 11:45 firefox-3.5
<bdrung> fta: one more reason not to try chromium
<fta> compare with libxul and all the other libs
<fta> chromium is statically built, not firefox/xul
<fta> -rw-r--r-- 1 root root 16346616 2009-08-11 18:28 /usr/lib/xulrunner-1.9.2a2pre/libxul.so
<fta> -rw-r--r-- 1 root root  1375792 2009-08-11 18:28 /usr/lib/xulrunner-1.9.2a2pre/libmozjs.so
<bdrung> fta: ok, then the diff is not that big
<fta> and i'm working on making chromium use more system libs, so it will shrink a bit
<fta> but not much i'm afraid
<fta> it's not the reason why the ppa is so big
<fta>  chromium-testsuite-dbg_4.0.202.0~svn20090812r23134-0ubuntu1~ucd1_amd64.deb  (799.9 MiB)
<fta> this is why
<fta> 4x3x800MB
<fta> #  chromium-testsuite_4.0.202.0~svn20090812r23134-0ubuntu1~ucd1_amd64.deb  (209.3 MiB)
<fta> +4x3*210MB
<fta> #  chromium-browser-dbg_4.0.202.0~svn20090812r23134-0ubuntu1~ucd1_amd64.deb  (116.3 MiB)
<fta> +4x3*116MB
<bdrung> wow, the testsuites are really big
<fta> side effect of static builds
<fta> asac, i should probably stop the songbird PPA, it's been broken for a while (no time to fix it), no one noticed (or at least no one complained or offered a fix), and worse, i'm not even using it
<BUGabundo> oias
<Mook_sb> fta: ah; didn't realize the ppa died; looks like a patch failed to apply, though, so it doesn't seem to be anything I can do.
<fta> Mook_sb, well, it's my burden to fix those stuff usually, but i'm spending my time on something else. i just can't do it all by myself anymore
<Mook_sb> fta: yeah; it's all right, I was just randomly poking in to see if I could help
<Mook_sb> no pressure on you to fix anything :)
<asac> fta: i will send out a call for help
<asac> there were more than one asking how to help on ppas ;)
<asac> now its their chance
<fta> THUNDERBIRD_2_0_0_23_BUILD1
<BUGabundo> fta: a tiny bit too fast
<BUGabundo> asac only came *after*
<fta> THUNDERBIRD_2_0_0_23_BUILD1
 * BUGabundo hears an echo
#ubuntu-mozillateam 2009-08-13
<BUGabundo> "Amd Alexander Sacks? Go fuck yourself. You couldn't have made this situation worse if you tried, so much so that I have to question who the fuck is funding you to do this crap."
<BUGabundo> some one needs to read CoC
<fta> i think jcastro was supposed to do something about that
<BUGabundo> but it express how ppl feel this stab in the back
<BUGabundo> at least I do
<fta> well, i just disabled it
<fta> like i do for ubufox
<fta> no big deal for me
<fta> i would have complained if it was impossible to disable it
<BUGabundo> me too
<BUGabundo> but we didn't like it self instaling like that
<BUGabundo> with out no prior notice
<BUGabundo> that's as simple as that
<BUGabundo> but I'll shut up
<BUGabundo> this has already been over discussed
<fta> $ file chromium-browser
<fta> chromium-browser: ELF 64-bit LSB executable, x86-64, version 1 (SYSV), dynamically linked (uses shared libs), for GNU/Linux 2.6.15, not stripped
<BUGabundo> true 64
<BUGabundo> ?
<fta> yes
<BUGabundo> w00t ? or too soon?
<fta> i'm booting my laptop to test it
<fta> well, it needs an upgrade too
<BUGabundo> ok
<BUGabundo> upgrading now
<fta> lol, no, it's not in the ppa, testing locally 1st
<fta> it's another branch
<BUGabundo> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/BugReportersStrike
<BUGabundo> ahaajahhaha
<micahg> not funny
<micahg> sad
<BUGabundo> not as sad as having still 80 unread emails from that bug
<BUGabundo> and some is waking really old bugs
<BUGabundo> bzr commit -m '* good-bye "Multisearch"; we remove our karmic alpha3 experiment called
<BUGabundo> LOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOL
<micahg> ping asac
<fta> grrr, i can't play openarena, master server unreachable
<micahg> anyone know who this gabbyayala is?
<fta> nope
<fta> any player of openarena here? just to try tp connect, in case it's my network..
<BUGabundo> bed time
<BUGabundo> bye
<micahg> fta:  is nspr a different code base from the gecko 1.9.1 codebase?
<fta> micahg, it's a standalone project, but each gecko has its own copy, we use our system lib whenever possible
<micahg> right, I was just going to clean up this bug with NSPR and FIrefox upstream tasks where the patch landed on gecko 1.9.1
<micahg> so it's not NSPR
<micahg> right?
<mconnor> micahg: depends.  what file(s) are you touching?
<fta> donno, whcih bug?
<micahg> bug 242926
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 242926 in nspr "Incorrect date in firefox for 'America/Caracas' timezone" [Medium,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/242926
<micahg> mozilla bug 411726
<ubottu> Mozilla bug 411726 in JavaScript Engine "Date's time zone is incorrect when machine time zone is set to Caracas (Venezuela) on OS X" [Major,Verified: fixed] http://bugzilla.mozilla.org/show_bug.cgi?id=411726
<micahg> someone came in and messed everything up
<micahg> and I wanted to clean it up
<fta> https://edge.launchpad.net/~gabbyayala7  he just joined today, apparently only to touch this bug :P
<mconnor> nope, not NSPR
<mconnor> that's JS
<micahg> ok, thanks mconnor
<micahg> mconnor: are you a FF developer?
<mconnor> I play one on TV sometimes
<asac> hi
<mac_v> asac: hi... http://brainstorm.ubuntu.com/idea/18584/ ;)
<asac> hehe
<asac> brainstorm usually comes up with so generic ideas ;)
<mac_v> asac: generic in the sense?
<mac_v> rubbish ;p
<mac_v> ?
<asac> i was kidding. i ment that most ideas area just not new ;)
<asac> http://brainstorm.ubuntu.com/idea/20966/
<asac> thats a good one ;)
<asac> There are few linux-capable repair shops.
<asac> "user desktops are often a mess   "
<asac> lol
<mac_v> lmao!
<mac_v> asac: i'm making a list about the firefox icons , do you want just the icons which have valid similar icons in gnome? or ?
<asac> mac_v: i think that would be a good start
<mac_v> ok
<asac> mac_v: if you somehow generate a list of icons it doesnt matter ... we need to poke the list and filter out important candidates
<asac> anyway
<asac> Jazzva: any problems with adding heikki-mantysaari to extension team?
<heikki> I applied a membership as I maintain the package mozvoikko
<heikki> I'm heikki-mantysaari :)
<asac> heikki: hey. yes i know ;)
<asac> heikki: i am fine with adding you. just wanted to get Jazzva ack this too ;)
<heikki> ok
<asac> heikki: you also wanted to take care of other extensions?
<asac> or mozvoikko for now?
<heikki> just mozvoikko for now but I'll see
<asac> fine.
<gnomefreak> anyone know how to get my close/min/max buttons back on the right of the window boarders?
<asac> gnomefreak: choosing a different theme?
<gnomefreak> no tried that even trtied customizing the boarders
<gnomefreak> s/trtied/tryed
<asac> make a screen ;)
<asac> maybe you just lost decorations due to compiz or something ;)
<gnomefreak> asac: it was due to the mac theme, Im 95% sure that is what caused this but after removing it it never went back to normal
<gnomefreak> think i found the reason nowi just need to find the script
<asac> gnomefreak: the "global menu thing"?
<Jazzva> asac: I'm fine with that :)
<asac> Jazzva: great.
<asac> Jazzva: can you approve?
<Jazzva> ok
<gnomefreak> asac: global menu? this theme is Mac4Lin theme
<Jazzva> gnomefreak: do you use emerald for window decorations?
<asac> gnomefreak: yes. thats part of it i think. dont install that crap
<asac> mac4lin should be block listed
<asac> ;)
<gnomefreak> Jazzva: no normal gnome but i installed a mac theme and now shit is all messed up :(
<Jazzva> gnomefreak: "global menu" thing is a part of Mac4Lin theme, that strips the menu from window to panel... tried it once, it doesn't work that good
<gnomefreak> little late ;) there is an uninstall script that will put gnome back but i cant find it in the dir anywhere
<gnomefreak> Jazzva: how do i get to it
<Jazzva> gnomefreak: cd to the dir where you found install script?
<Jazzva> or, if you deleted it, download it again, and run the uninstall script
<gnomefreak> i just cded into the unpacked folder
<gnomefreak> Jazzva: thats one problem. i tried what i can think of it would be but its not it and there is no --help
<Jazzva> gnomefreak: shouldn't it just work when you run it without parameters?
<gnomefreak> Jazzva: thats how i installed it. i ran ./Mac4Lin_Install_v1.0.sh  if i change the Install partt to Uninstall it still doesnt work
<gnomefreak> this ./Mac4Lin_Install_v1.0.sh --help  or even -H doesnt work either
<Jazzva> gnomefreak: "ls" and then find the name of the uninstall script
<gnomefreak> gnomefreak@Development:~/Mac4Lin_v1.0$ ls
<gnomefreak> AWN  GRUB  Mozilla  Usplash  Wallpapers
<gnomefreak> not helpfull :)
<gnomefreak> find . uninstall is not helpful either just .xpi and tar.gz
<Jazzva> gnomefreak: it seems like you deleted some files, if that's all output from ls
<gnomefreak> ok lets try redownloading it
<Jazzva> I just downloaded mac4lin, and there's Mac4Lin_Uninstall_v1.0.sh
<gnomefreak> could the script have gotten rid of it? i didnt touch the dir but i did remove the themes from the apperance menu item in gnome
<gnomefreak> ok downlaoding again
<gnomefreak> Jazzva: thanks that worked
<Jazzva> No problem :)
<gnomefreak> asac: what version of nss/nspr should be in rules to fix the FTBFS problems? I really doubt its my problem since i updated rules to use nss >= 3.12.3 however i didnt touch nspr
<gnomefreak> asac: http://launchpadlibrarian.net/27243867/buildlog_ubuntu-karmic-i386.seamonkey-2.0_2.0~b1~hg20090528r2718%2Bnobinonly-0ubuntu1.9.10_FAILEDTOBUILD.txt.gz is the failure, i going to look at the mozilla bug to see if im missing something
<gnomefreak> mozilla 485052
<ubottu> Mozilla bug 485052 in Security: PSM "Embed a list of default OCSP Responder URLs for certain CAs" [Normal,Resolved: fixed] http://bugzilla.mozilla.org/show_bug.cgi?id=485052
<gnomefreak> thats not it
<gnomefreak> bug 485052
<ubottu> Error: Launchpad bug 485052 could not be found
<asac> gnomefreak: thats a missing nspr update i think
<asac> higher the nspr lower bound to what we have in archive
<gnomefreak> asac: happen to have updated version?
<asac> hmm looks wierd we have latest nspr in karmic
<asac> gnomefreak: try to bump to latest snapshot
<asac> that might help
<asac> for seamonkey i mean
<Jazzva> asac: do you mind if i merge bdrung's moz-version-manpage branch of mozilla-devscripts into mozillateam's?
<Jazzva> so that i can then branch of that new in mozillateam's and add my manpages :)
<gnomefreak> 4.8 is the version i have installed
<asac> Jazzva: first merge his other branch (lintian)
<asac> the one he suggested is based on that
<asac> we should make two commits out of it
<asac> i think it should be fine
<asac> as long as stuff stays UNRELEASED ;)
<asac> gnomefreak: yes. bump seamonkey to latest. you are building an old snapshot from may
<asac> g20090528r2718+nobinonl
<asac> make that an august snapshot and i am sure it will work better
<Jazzva> asac: ok, i'll try it locally, and see if I bump into any problems :)
<gnomefreak> 4.7 is there now
<asac> Jazzva: thx
 * asac out for lunch
<Jazzva> have a nice lunch
<gnomefreak> asac: since Lp isnt working where can i find latest snapshot and do i use the g2.... also?
<asac> gnomefreak: huh? you get the latest upstream snapshot using get-orig-source and bump the changelog accordingly
<asac> i think Jazzva can help you while i am eating ;)
<gnomefreak> i cant use get-orig-source since m-d hasnt been fixed for that yet
<gnomefreak> im building a May build anyway
<Jazzva> gnomefreak: i'll read the backlog to get the context
<gnomefreak> 2.1 i have alot of work to do on it still, at least try to figure out the profile patch failiung
<gnomefreak> Jazzva: ok you might want to look at: http://launchpadlibrarian.net/27243867/buildlog_ubuntu-karmic-i386.seamonkey-2.0_2.0~b1~hg20090528r2718%2Bnobinonly-0ubuntu1.9.10_FAILEDTOBUILD.txt.gz
<gnomefreak> May 28th build
<asac> may build is old. i am sure this is fixed in latest upstream (thats what i am saying) its easier to bump than to check out that failure
<gnomefreak> once m-d gets updated maybe i can build a newer version but atm im stuck
<asac> oor did that fail back in may?
<asac> if so you can just try again
<gnomefreak> asac: failure was may build
<asac> gnomefreak: was the build done in may or today?
<gnomefreak> asac: may
<asac> just retry in launchpad
<asac> it will work now
<gnomefreak> ok ill try again
<gnomefreak> asac: thanks trying now
<fta> debian 523329
<ubottu> Debian bug 523329 in tar "tar: causes dpkg-source extract failures" [Important,Closed] http://bugs.debian.org/523329
<asac> good
<asac> probably will get synched soon
<asac> Jazzva: good practice when commiting merges is to use debcommit -e and add the (merge lp:....) on top of the whole changelog changes
<asac> in that way the commit log doesnt get hidden in the nested commits ;)
<Jazzva> asac: ah.. thanks :)
<Jazzva> will do that next time... didn't know about the -e option
<asac> Jazzva: merged you changes
<asac> thanks for the manpages
<asac> i think the med-xpi-unpack and med-xpi-pack scripts have a few bugs though
<Jazzva> asac: saw them. I'll look into it
<fta> asac, no, the fix went to dpkg, which is not the right place, it should be in tar
<asac> hmm
<asac> why was it filed against dpkg then?
<fta> because we all experienced this there
<fta> bug 399938
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 399938 in bzr-builddeb "unpacking the upstream tarball not working" [Undecided,Fix released] https://launchpad.net/bugs/399938
<fta> still happening to me http://paste.ubuntu.com/252558/
<asac> tell that james_w
<asac> i asked him now
<asac> in -desktop
<fta> i told him several times already
<fta> http://paste.ubuntu.com/209301/
<fta> 5 or 6 weeks ago
<fta> i even provided the tarball: http://www.sofaraway.org/ubuntu/tmp/songbird_1.3.0~a~svn20090703r14148.orig.tar.gz
<asac> fta: he is waiting for an answwer on the bug
<fta> done
<fta> "Update V8 to version 1.3.4"
<gnomefreak> bzr-builddeb was held back due to bzr upgrade
<gnomefreak> could that be the issue?
<gnomefreak> fta: asac is there a way to change the amount of chars per line in thunderbird3 compose window. its no longer in the preferences where it was in 2.0
<fta> no idea
<fta> i use evolution
<fta> asac, fedora is tracking trunk for v8
<fta> asac, and they ship libv8.so.1.3.3
<asac> yeah ... they are on crack ;)
<asac> they probably even use it for the chomrium build
<asac> and dont mind the timezone problem
<asac> gnomefreak: i dont know ;)
<asac> i would think so. at least a hidden pref
<asac> if you ask me a in a few days i will loook it up
<gnomefreak> asac: anything i should look for in hidden pref. there is a long list of crap and not sure what to search for
<gnomefreak> asac: ok thanks
<gnomefreak> asac: thanks it looks lik SM2 build on the retry.
<micahg> asac: I was thinking of tagging bugs in LP once Mozilla approves them for a release with the release version like fixed-3.5.3
<micahg> then when you upload, you can just add all the LP numbers that have that tag
<gnomefreak> is the ./mozilla/*.default firefox-3.0 or what i have set as default browser?
<gnomefreak> ok the path is .mozilla/default
<asac> micahg: would that be a bot doing it?
<asac> or manually tagging?
<asac> if its manually you could also commit changelog entries while doing it ;)
<asac> but not so sure yet
<gnomefreak> asac: the hidden pref for word wrap is mailnews.wraplength set to 60 and all is well
<asac> yeah
<micahg> manually :)
<micahg> what changelog entries
<micahg> ??
<gnomefreak> micahg: are you running stable 3.5.2 from repos?
<micahg> yes
<micahg> jaunty
<gnomefreak> micahg: in Help do you see something like report a broken website? dont recall the name
<micahg> no, but I think it's in ff3.0
<gnomefreak> asac: anyreason we removed that in ubufox?
<micahg> yeah, that's missing as well as get help online and report a bug
<gnomefreak> micahg: yep
 * micahg isn't running ubufox for 3.5
<gnomefreak> ubufox regression IMHO
<gnomefreak> oh either was i
<asac> gnomefreak: the report a broken website is only available in nighlies afaik
<asac> we definitly dont remove it intentionally in ubufox
<asac> if it reappears when disabling ubufox let me know
<micahg> asac: it is on ff3.0
<micahg> so asac, the tagging of fixed versions is ok?
<gnomefreak> asac: i dont have it in my nightly i only have report a forgery  well for website choices anyway
<gnomefreak> asac: only 3/4 coices without ubufox with ubufox there are 6 or so (without counting) but im looking for broken website but only web forgery is there on that topic
<gnomefreak> asac: when you say "nightlies" you mean FF nightlies or ubufox ones?
<micahg> I have the same menu in 3.6nightly as I do 3.5release
<gnomefreak> me too and i dont have nightlies for ubufox or have i heard of them. we should really have report a broken site in stable versions so i can tell people to use it rather than upgrade to nightly and than use it
<micahg> indeed
<asac> micahg: i have no better idea for now
<asac> micahg: but i probably will not remember until i get this into my brain
<asac> soo keep on complaining if i forget to close them until i get it ;)
<asac> if you see commits on the .head branches ping me if you remember ;)
<asac> i usually only touch 3.0.head for new updates going out
<micahg> how can I watch the .head brand?
<micahg> *branch
<asac> micahg: got to it and subscribe
<micahg> ok
<micahg> cool
<gnomefreak> subscribe to it from mozillateams branches
<micahg> yeah, at least this way, someone can close it
<asac> micahg: subscribe to xulrunner-1.9.head xulrunner-1.9.1.head and firefox-3.0.head and firefox-3.1.head (which we will rename at som point)
<micahg> ok
<micahg> I'll do that a little later
<micahg> gtg to work
<asac> thx
<asac> ttyl
<asac> micahg: i will be off tomorrow taking a swap day
<asac> for the night shifts and dublin sprint
<asac> but will be eventually here on weekend .. but not much as a friend from far away visits here
 * gnomefreak likely to only be here a couple of hours if at all until tuesday, monday maybe an hour. and i have to go like now im way late for a meeting that cant start until i get there :)
<micahg> ok, I guess I'm on my own :)
<micahg> but thanks for the update
<micahg> I'll let people know if they're looking for you
 * gnomefreak taking care of a few things than i am gone like the wind
<fta> asac, prism needs some love...
<asac> daily?
<Jazzva> I'm packaging mozilla ubiquity. I have a dilemma. Should we include 0.5 or 0.1.9? 0.5 introduces new features, which break some 3rd party commands that work with 0.1.x. But it's gonna be primary release in the  future, 0.1.9 is going just to receive bug fixes. Any suggestions?
<Jazzva> Here's ablog post, that explains the current situation http://www.azarask.in/blog/post/ubiquity-05-conondrum/
<Jazzva> *a blog
<fta> asac, daily
<asac> fta: patch diverged?
<asac> Jazzva: wanna check prism patch not applying in prism.head ?
<asac> ;)
<fta> i didn't check, but the version is bad too
<Jazzva> asac: ok... and any suggestion for ubiquity ;)?
<asac> Jazzva: oh also we can package weave now .... 0.5 rocks
<asac> Jazzva: i would think we should take the latest even if it means that not everything works. but let me check the blog
<Jazzva> asac: that was other on my list... i'm using it atm (after I deleted my profile)
<Jazzva> asac: Ok. I'll branch prism.head now
<asac> Jazzva: yeah. probably need to create "new snapshot commit" bumping changelog to current failed snapshot and adjust patch
<asac> fta: you mean that he didnt release 1.0 yet?
<fta> no 1.0b1 vs 1.0~b1
<Jazzva> is this the right branch - lp:~mozillateam/prism/prism ?
<Jazzva> ah, I guess it isn't :)
<Jazzva> ok, found the right one
<fta> Jazzva, the bot uses lp:~mozillateam/prism/prism
<fta> just bump changelog in a single commit, then fix on top
<Jazzva> fta: not the one in ubuntu-mozilla-daily? ok
<fta> no, this is for the bot only
<fta> asac, ok, found a way to drop the system lib sources in chromium without breaking the build: http://paste.ubuntu.com/252639/
<asac> didnt know that that was a problem at all
<asac> just that the sandboxing breaks with system libs ;)
<asac> fta: btw. we are supposed to take over the debian ITP and get this through debian once we got rid of a few more in-source things
<fta> good
<fta> no, sandbox is fine with system libs, there was jsut a problem with v8
<asac> yes because it tries to read a file outside of sandbox
<fta> now, it needs a newer v8
<asac> the tzdat thing
<asac> i can update it. but you said it doesnt make sense because of the sandboxing
<fta> i think this has been fixed recently
<fta> i said what upstream said
<asac> so they copy the tzdata into the sandbox? or preread it and keep in shmem?
<asac> ok
<fta> the suid sandbox is going away
<fta> in favor of another sandbox method
<fta> seccomp
<asac> yeah
<asac> however, imo all this is really not giving much benefit as long as you render directly to X
<fta> i'm already building it, it's just not enabled yet
<asac> then X is the weak spot and probably easy to exploit anyway
<fta> file a bug ;)
<fta> and explain that
<asac> nah ... they are aware of that
<asac> its just that they dont want to stop doing sandboxing. maybe they even dont render directly anymore
<asac> but to a framebuffer
<asac> which is then passed to the users process
<asac> do you know if that do that?
<fta> no
<asac> they are smart :) ... so they will solve it ;) (if they didnt already)
<asac> in worst case they copy all of X :-P
<asac> jk
<Jazzva> fta: pushed new commits
<Jazzva> asac: any advice on ubiquity 0.5?
<asac> Jazzva: is it broken?
<asac> otherwise go for the latest
<asac> its still at labs state so we shouldnt consider tools sourrounding an old version a blocker for now
<Jazzva> asac: it works for me. but as I said, they mention that 0.5 will break some of 3rd party commands that work in 0.1.x, because of the new features.
<Jazzva> now, I suppose that most of those commands will be fixed when we release karmic
<Jazzva> I'll go for 0.5 then...
<asac> yes. thats what i am saying. for mature software considering third party depends makes sense
<asac> but not for things that are on labs.mozilla.com
<asac> thats expected
<asac> and those third parties will probably follow soon (or exit)
<fta> Jazzva, by bump changelog, i didn't mean to create a new entry, the previous one is still UNRELEASED, just use it
<fta> Jazzva, and please use the same syntax for commit logs
<fta> ok, dinner time, cu
<Jazzva> fta: sorry
<asac> Jazzva: you can uncommit for that
<asac> ;)
<asac> thx
<Jazzva> asac: that includes overwrite on server too?
<asac> Jazzva: what do you mean?
<asac> doesnt matter much. you can also fix that on top
<Jazzva> asac: when I uncommit two commits that I made, and push then new commits to LP, they will also be uncommited on server?
<Jazzva> I mean, is that OK to do? :)
<asac> Jazzva: yes you need to explicitly push --overwrite
<asac> double check if its all ok before you do that
<asac> otherwise its ok because not many track that branch
<micahg> asac: are the ff3.0 and ff3.5 head branches in mozilla-team or firefox in LP?
<asac> micahg: both
<asac> its always ~TEAM/PROJECT/BRANCHNAME
<micahg> are they the same or do I need to subscribe to both?
<asac> so they are ~mozillateam/firefox/firefox-3.1.head and 3.0.head
<asac> micahg: they are the same
<micahg> cool
<asac> you can just browser branches by PROJECT or TEAM
<asac> which might cause confusion
<micahg> indeed
<micahg> ok, I subscribed to lp:firefox-3.0 and lp:firefox-3.5 as well as the xulrunner heads
<asac> good
<micahg> maybe one day I can push code to those branches too :)
<asac> why not ;)
<asac> just do it (TM)
 * micahg still needs to learn more about packaging
<micahg> and bzr
<asac> ok... next time we have a daily breakage i will ask you ;)
<asac> (an easy daily brekage)
<micahg> ok, if you want to train me, that would be great :)
<asac> you are around long enough that I dont think you will go away soonish. so yeah. sounds good
<micahg> oh, speaking of not going away, need to get my bug control membership extended...
<asac> micahg: you need to? cant you renew yourself?
<asac> bdmurray: ^^ please fix that ;) ... maybe even for a a bit extended period :)
<asac> thanks
<asac> bdmurray: whats the current time? 6 month?
<asac> for me it feels like 2 month ;)
<asac> but time is running too fast for me anyway
<micahg> I had a 3 month trial
<asac> ah good
<asac> so next is longer?
<micahg> I'd like to upgrade to a full subscription now ;)
<asac> cool yeah.
<asac> nice
<asac> so i actually had quite an accurate time feeling ;)
 * micahg just made top 20 for bug management in ubuntu
<asac> well done
<asac> well deserved ;)
<micahg> thanks :)
<micahg> I had a lot of help getting up to speed
<asac> i think you should consider applying for ubuntu membership sooner or later ;)
<micahg> yeah, I'm gonna look into that at the end of the month
<micahg> that would be very cool
<asac> yep
<micahg> I finally was able to figure out how to dup crash reports last night
<micahg> with seb's help
 * micahg just had a mental block on it before
<asac> hehe
<asac> you have to undupe wrong dupes first ;)
<Jazzva> asac: how to go with for loops in debian/rules? It's not really working for me. For example: "for something in `find . -name something` ; do rm -f $(something); done" is failing to remove files.
<Jazzva> and the file is still there...
<asac> Jazzva: syntax looks wrong
<asac> $$something
<fta> no need for a loop
<Jazzva> fta: find . -exec rm...?
<fta> find . \( -name foo1 -o -name foo2 -o -name foo3 \) ...
<fta> either -exec rm {} \; or -delete
<Jazzva> thanks :)
<fta> depending on what you want to drop, you may need -depth &  -maxdepth with -delete
<asac> hehe... fta gigantes arrived ... also thinking further than the actual question ;)
<asac> Q: "how do i do a loop" ... A: "you dont need a loop"
<Jazzva> some unneeded .DS_Store files. It finds them correctly.
<asac> .DS_Store
<asac> somehow i remember that
<asac> where are you working on?
<asac> what i mean ;)
<Jazzva> ubiquity developers are working on Macs ;)
<fta> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/.DS_Store
<asac> oh ... thats where it comes from
<Jazzva> yep
<asac> we need to criminalize macs ;)
 * asac in radical mode
<Jazzva> I installed Ubuntu on a friend's laptop, and he has an iPhone. I think that's a really bad phone, considering how locked it is...
<asac> like at the distro sprint quite a lot had a mac ... and then come and complain about wifi, because they are on the hook of those cheap broadcom chipset ... even though they paid quite a lot for the hardware
<asac> mac == expensive for cheap hardware
<Jazzva> that's what I say... IMO you mostly pay for the name and design.
<asac> ack
<asac> i made a survey and most folks think they have good hardware ;)
<asac> then next you hear: "my keyboard does not work anymore ... damn. have to cool this thing down"
<asac> or .. "my wifi doesnt work ..." ;)
<Jazzva> heh :)...
<asac> or "my keyboard didnt work either and i had to buy a new macbook because you cannot replace keyboards"
<asac> thats BRANDING ;)
<Jazzva> for real?
<Jazzva> the last one?
<asac> making folks believe all is fine even though they complain all the time ;)
<asac> Jazzva: yes.
<asac> at least some models
<asac> its built into the main chassie
<Jazzva> dinner time
<asac> or amybe thats not true, and the guy at the mac store didnt know any better or just wanted to sell a new macbook ;)
<asac> i was at a funny talk from some journalist at some point
<asac> he had pictures of folks coming out of the store with loads of people lined up and cheering
<asac> (the first that got the new iphone"
<asac> his comment was: if you get out of a store and people cheer at you it probably means that you have just been ripped off ;)
<fta> # DEB_ARCH_PACKAGES=chromium-browser chromium-browser-dbg chromium-testsuite chromium-testsuite-dbg
<fta> # DEB_INDEP_PACKAGES=chromium-browser-l10n
<fta> so it doesn't help.. dman
<fta>   /usr/bin/fakeroot debian/rules binary-arch
<fta> oh, maybe this will.
<asac> still problems with the indep/arch order?
<asac> do you touch a file to remember it now?
<fta> not really a problem, i have a workaround
<asac> or did you dismiss my idea ;)
<fta> but i wanted something clean
<fta> what was your ide?
<fta> a
<asac> touch a file in some build-indep:: rule and if the file exists you know you are indep otherwise you are arch
<asac> or configure-indep even
<fta> see the only difference is binary vs binary-arch, should be good enough
<fta> seems
<sveinung> hello
<asac> hi sveinung
<sveinung> I have worked a bit on getting all-in-one-sidebar in a state where it can be uploaded to Debian
<sveinung> The WIP can be found at https://code.launchpad.net/~kvilhaugsvik/debian/sid/all-in-one-sidebar/all-in-one-sidebar.dev
<sveinung> (I wasn't sure where to put the branch. Since firefox-extensions says it's for Ubuntu I put it at debian/sid/all-in-one-sidebar to avoid stepping on any toes. I can move it to a more appropriate location)
<sveinung> I have some questions
<sveinung> * What is the license status of the packaging? According to the changelog I, asac, sebner and Emanuele Gentili have code in it. Since it's in universe I guess the license is DFSG-free, but I couldn't find out wich one and i know Debian care a lot about that sort of things.
<asac> sveinung: we want to jointly maintain it i guess. so firefox-extensions should be ok. even if we upload to debian and then sync it to ubuntu from there
<asac> sveinung: is there nothing in changelog saying what license it has?
<sebner> MPL, GPL, LGPL
<sebner> hi sveinung asac ;)
<sebner> sveinung: argh, I forgot to send the mail. I'm sorry
<asac> sveinung: yes its tri-licensed as we dont say that packaging has a different license
<asac> its usually a good idea to use the same license for packaging as the upstream license ... which is what we do here
<sebner> asac: I see so many blog posts saying that they have issues with their wlan and with wicd it's working instead of nm. Why is wicd evidently that better?
<sveinung> asac: ok. So I can safely say that the packageing also is MPL/GPL/LGPL in debian/copyright?
<sveinung> or is it somehow implied?
<asac> sebner: its similar to saying that a bazouka is better for getting into houses because you will also be able to enter houses if you dont have the key ;)
<asac> sveinung: if copyright doesnt differentiate than it means the license applies everywhere (packaging + orig)
<asac> then
<asac> sebner: understood?
<asac> ;)
<sveinung> ok, so no need to modify it?
<asac> sveinung: no. unless you disagree and want your packaging changes to be only GPL ;)
<sebner> asac: not really. both are a piece of software. Bad example :P
<sveinung> asac: AGPL of course. You never know if anyone tries to put tihis on a server... :p
<asac> sebner: another analogy would be to say that bakteriums are better than humans because they will probably survive a nuclear winter ;)
<asac> sveinung: you cannot make AGPL out of GPL
<asac> thats putting restrictions on top
<asac> at least i think you cannot do that
<sveinung> you can if it's GPL+ or GPL3
<asac> ok ... if you are sure. but i would have to check that
<sveinung> but I was joking (just in case the joke didn't translate that well to English)
<asac> i understood that ;)
<asac> just took it jokingly serious :)
<sebner> asac: in software words it would be: wicd is more powerful and nm has more features? :P
<asac> sebner: no. wicd is more robust for the use cases it fulfills because it only uses a tiny subset of kernel feature, but NM is more sophisticated, has more features, but needs  higher driver sophistication for that
<sveinung> Next question: I also get a lintian waring since the current build puts the license file for the extension in it's folder. A possible solution to that could be to add functionality to specify files to exclude to med-xpi-pack in mozilla-devscripts. For example that any argument after the first two would be files to exclude. I could give a try to implement it later.
<asac> sveinung: what is the lintian warning?
<sebner> asac: nm should be also that robust then :P
<Jazzva> sveinung: that wouldn't be too hard, if it's needed.
<asac> i dont think its needed
<sveinung> don't remember it word by word but it's triggerd by license.txt ending up in files from the extension
<Jazzva> asac: lintian complains about license file in root
<asac> most likely the packaging does something wrong or the warning is misinterpreted
<asac> having a license file in the orig shouldnt be a bug
<asac> Jazzva: i need to see the exact warning to tell whats going on ;)
<Jazzva> asac: here's one ;)
<Jazzva> W: mozilla-ubiquity: extra-license-file usr/share/mozilla-ubiquity/scripts/codemirror/LICENSE
<asac> is the license different from the top level license?
<sveinung> the extension is built using "med-xpi-pack . all-in-one-sidebar.xpi" so it includes the license
<sveinung> http://lintian.debian.org/tags/extra-license-file.html
<sveinung> for explaination
<Jazzva> asac: it's not a particular known license, but it sounds free enough. so it differs
<asac> upstream should put it into top level dir
<asac> we shouldnt fix it on our side
<asac> but we should document it explicitly in copyright
<Jazzva> asac: anyway, the point is that upstream usually puts it in the top level dir. And that's why lintian complains :)
<asac> Jazzva: we can have a variable: DOCUMENT_LICENSE_FILES = LICENSE scripts/codemirror/LICENSE etc.
<asac> so users can add license files they properly documented in copyright
<asac> but yeah. so having an --exclude= feature is probably ok
<Jazzva> asac: and what to do with that variable? to skip zipping those files in med-xpi-pack?
<asac> Jazzva: i think we should add it to unpack though
<asac> thats the script used by all packages to get the stuff unpacked to the final install locations
<asac> not all packages use -pack to pack the .xpi up
<asac> we can add it everywhere ... but we should use the default DOCUMENT_LICENSE_FILES thing just for the final unpack i think
<Jazzva> asac: med-xpi-unpack is manually called when developer is preparing a package
<Jazzva> so that would mean that the source would also miss those files, and then it would differ from clean source.
<asac> oh you are right
<asac> so we dont need it
<asac> we just need to add it to the unzip we are doing
<Jazzva> asac: don't we lose those license files in the source too?
<asac> no we dont want to
<Jazzva> oh... so you mean to unzipping done in xpi.mk?
<asac> thats why we shouldnt touch the unpack/pack things ... just the unzip that xpi.mk calls when installing stuff to the package tree
<asac> right
<Jazzva> and then declare D_L_F in debian/rules
<asac> ack
<asac> i would like to keep it explicit ... instead of adding a default set of common license file names
<asac> at lesat the packager gets reminded to check that he has the file in copyright then
<asac> but we can also use a good set of default licesne file name if feedback suggests that thats what we want
<Jazzva> if that's ok, I can add that functionality tonight to mozilla-devscripts branch. (after I prepare ubiquity and weave)
<asac> sure ... go ahead
<Jazzva> and to XPI.TEMPLATE
<asac> use MOZ_XPI_LICENSE_FILES ... or something
<asac> yep
<asac> cool.
<asac> Jazzva: we probably also want to adjust it a bit ... like the DIRS are not used anymore
<asac> at least shoudlnt be used for new things
<asac> as we find the right targetapp install folder automatically now
<Jazzva> asac: that's nice :)
<asac> i am not sure if bdrung already added the feature to use the first binary package name by default for MOZ_XPI_PACKAGE_AME
<asac> if not that should go into 0.15 as well
<asac> not a blocker of course ;)
<BUGabundo> hey kids
<fta> hm, chromium x64 crashes a lot, but fixes are coming in fast
<BUGabundo> ok
<BUGabundo> still staring here
<fta> i wonder if i should push debs somewhere
<fta> or just wait
<BUGabundo> let me do updates
<fta> BUGabundo, the ppa is still doing ia32
<BUGabundo> :(
<fta> i don't want to break who knows how many people
<BUGabundo> make it named chromiumx64
<BUGabundo> LOL
<Jazzva> how to do licenses to debian/copyright when there are a lot of files, licensed under trilicense, and the only difference is copyright for initial developer, and contributor(s)?
<Jazzva> *how to add
<fta> no, enough packages already, transitions are hell
<BUGabundo> asac another guy with the same MM bug as me https://bugs.edge.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/modemmanager/+bug/412570
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 412570 in modemmanager "modemmanger does not connect to 3G network, icon keeps spinning. " [High,New]
<eagles0513875> hey guys
<BUGabundo> fta: would that naming work??
<fta> BUGabundo, my last sentence was for you
 * BUGabundo scrolls
<BUGabundo> fta: make it named chromiumx64
<BUGabundo> :)
<fta> <fta> no, enough packages already, transitions are hell
<fta> that's my answer
<fta> http://popcon2.ecchi.ca/package/chromium-browser.html#graph-2  seems like people are loosing interest
<dupondje> BUGabundo: u have 64 / 32bit ?
<BUGabundo> 64
<BUGabundo> ahh
<BUGabundo> missed that fta
<dupondje> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/firefox-3.0/+bug/412418
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 412418 in firefox-3.0 "Broken website" [Undecided,Confirmed]
<dupondje> u can reproduce ?
 * dupondje slaps BUGabundo 
<BUGabundo> why?
<dupondje> <dupondje> u can reproduce ?
<BUGabundo> no nick there
<BUGabundo> I aint here all the time
<BUGabundo> my screen is filed with blinking tabs
<dupondje> :p
<BUGabundo> I don't use FF 3.0
<BUGabundo> no its on karmic now
<dupondje> its 3.5 also
 * BUGabundo reluntly checks
<BUGabundo> loading
<BUGabundo> damn it
<BUGabundo> it is freezing my FF 3.6 :(
<BUGabundo> actually it killed it
<BUGabundo> you are a bad person dupondje
<dupondje> 3.6 ?
<BUGabundo> won't do more tests for you
<BUGabundo> of course
<BUGabundo> do you think I run stable stuff?
<dupondje> ;)
<dupondje> mozilla-daily ?
<BUGabundo> of course
<dupondje> could you add your experience in the bug ? ;)
<BUGabundo> F*ck
<BUGabundo> can't restore my sesssio
<BUGabundo> you suck
<dupondje> no no :) you found another bug :)
<BUGabundo> fta: daily ppa IS TOTALLY BROKEN no new pages will load after upgrade
<BUGabundo> FIX IT NOW if you please
<BUGabundo> :(
 * BUGabundo goes to chromium
<dupondje> brb
<fta> eh, not my fault
<BUGabundo> ok!
<BUGabundo> but I need to yell at some one
<BUGabundo> pages are slllooooowwwwwlllllyyyy loading
<BUGabundo> Chromium is faster
<fta> then use it
<BUGabundo> I am
<BUGabundo> can't use FF on gmail
<BUGabundo> both here and on debian
<BUGabundo> cpu sky rocks
<fta> !info nvidia-cg-toolkit sid
<ubottu> 'sid' is not a valid distribution: dapper, dapper-backports, hardy, hardy-backports, intrepid, intrepid-backports, jaunty, jaunty-backports, karmic, karmic-backports, kubuntu-backports, kubuntu-experimental, kubuntu-updates, medibuntu, partner
<fta> !info nvidia-cg-toolkit debian
<ubottu> 'debian' is not a valid distribution: dapper, dapper-backports, hardy, hardy-backports, intrepid, intrepid-backports, jaunty, jaunty-backports, karmic, karmic-backports, kubuntu-backports, kubuntu-experimental, kubuntu-updates, medibuntu, partner
<fta> gnignigni
<asac__> hmm why am i here 3 times ;)
<asac__> oh ... laptop still on as it seems ;)
<fta> clones invasion
<BUGabundo> hahah
<fta> i wonder if i should do my own cdbs
<asac__> lets put that into mozilla-devscripts ;)
<asac__> bdrung probably likes to do that too :)
 * asac finally demutated
<BUGabundo> eh
<asac> 00:59 -!- Keepnick: Nickstealer left [freenode], got asac back
#ubuntu-mozillateam 2009-08-14
<asac> http://hg.mozilla.org/pyxpcom/
<asac> fta: i think the idea would be to make a substantial amount of patches. try to upstream them and if unresponsive make "cdbs2" project ;)
<asac> or cdbsng
<bdrung> asac: i am back
<bdrung> asac: did i miss something?
<asac> no
<asac> actually i dont know
<asac> just came back a few minuites ago ;)
<bdrung> asac: the feature to use the first binary package name by default for MOZ_XPI_PACKAGE_NAME is already in version 0.14
<asac> bdrung: ;)
<asac> well done
<bdrung> asac: i was the complete day away
<asac> thats good ;)
<asac> i mean really ;)
<asac> tomorrow i will be away i hope
<bdrung> asac: now i have to read 58 mails :)
<asac> thats still managable
<asac> :-P
<bdrung> asac: when i am off the mail flood is lower :)
<asac> hehe
<fta> asac, it seems we have our own branch: https://code.edge.launchpad.net/~ubuntu-branches/ubuntu/karmic/cdbs/karmic
<asac> what is the "ubuntu-branches" team?
<asac> never heart of it
<asac> yeah. so start developing
<asac> also we should commit the change we had in firefox i think
<micahg> oh, will there be a TB 2.0.0.23 anytime soon asac?
<asac> yes
<asac> i need to uploade it to -security ppa now that you say that
<micahg> last release for FF 3.0.13, I couldn't d/l from security ppa for about 13 hours after it was built
<asac> really?
<micahg> yeah
<micahg> idk why
<asac> probably a publishing bug i guess
<micahg> ok
<micahg> I'll bug the LP admins if it happens again
<asac> hmm. armel build queue doesnt look good
<asac> i guess i should get that up asap
<asac> yeah ... do that
<micahg> ok, enjoy your day off if I don't mention it later asac
<asac> hehe. yeah.
<asac> feels like i will upload tbird tomorrow :/
<asac> but thats ok. own fault. forgot completely even though getting mails about that for a while
<micahg> I saw it yesterday on the Mozilla Planet blog
<BUGabundo> htheeh
<BUGabundo> thanks for the ping
<BUGabundo> lolol
<asac> oh you are there ;)
<asac> here
<BUGabundo> I am
<asac> i would have replied here then ;)
<BUGabundo> im everywhjere
<BUGabundo> np
<BUGabundo> I was going to ask you something
<asac> about 3g? ;)
<BUGabundo> but my brain already shutdown
<BUGabundo> no idea :(
<asac> thats good
<asac> rest is good for you and me ;)
<BUGabundo> fyi 3G is a bit unstable
<BUGabundo> when I downgraded it fixed
<BUGabundo> but won't work after hiberna
<asac> downgraded NM?
<BUGabundo> yep
<BUGabundo> now with all upgrade I guess I upgraded again
<asac> yeah hibernate could be mm ... but also linux more likely
<BUGabundo> asac another guy with the same MM bug as me https://bugs.edge.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/modemmanager/+bug/412570
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 412570 in modemmanager "modemmanger does not connect to 3G network, icon keeps spinning. " [High,New]
<BUGabundo> got that on identica
<BUGabundo> guess that what I have too
<BUGabundo> ahhh now I recall
<BUGabundo> loved htat paux de faul joke you did with multisearch addon
<asac> you see the same problem?
<BUGabundo> damn you must have been mad
<BUGabundo> with all that ppl poking at you and saying nasty stuff
<asac> which one? ;)
<BUGabundo> asac I see. it keeps spining
 * BUGabundo is too sleepy to keep two conversations
<BUGabundo> back to MM
<BUGabundo> asac I see. it keeps spining
<BUGabundo> seems very similar to what the bug describes
<BUGabundo> nothing even remotely useful in the logs
<asac> BUGabundo: you need to run modemmanager with --debug
<BUGabundo> yeah
<BUGabundo> will do next time I plug the dongle
<BUGabundo> better ask that on the bug too
 * BUGabundo is toooo sleepy to read http://seclists.org/bugtraq/2008/Apr/0250.html but its nice to see how lame ISPs and Manufactures are
<asac> (driver: 'option1')
<BUGabundo> Default key algorithm in Thomson
<BUGabundo> llololol
<BUGabundo> asac that bug already has debug log
<BUGabundo> is it useful?
<asac> i think so ... yes.
<BUGabundo> ok
<fta> asac, are your nm branches ready?
<BUGabundo> then no need for me to debug it
<BUGabundo> :)
<asac> fta: not for LOCAL_BRANCH
<asac> besides from that i would think so.
<asac> they produce good orig.tar.gz on get-orig-source
<asac> BUGabundo: if its exactly your issue then yet
<asac> yes
<asac> BUGabundo: you sure you have novatel?
<BUGabundo> guess so
<BUGabundo> by the description and symptoms
<BUGabundo> novatel??
<BUGabundo> what's that?
<asac> well... the description and symptoms dont really matter
<asac> its the log that must match
<BUGabundo> ok
<asac> e.g. fail at the same point after the same series of commands
<BUGabundo> ill get mine now
<BUGabundo> just a sec
<BUGabundo> back
<BUGabundo> dongle in hand
<BUGabundo> what you need?
<fta> asac, once everything is there, give me the branch urls, and where i should push (i need perms) - in an email
<BUGabundo> I'm on wifi, so what ever we do that may affect that , let me know ahead
<asac> fta: yes. i would think monday
<asac> thx
<BUGabundo> asac: where do you want me to start?
<asac> BUGabundo: wifi can interfere. but as long as you have a good thing thats ok
<asac> good connection
<BUGabundo> nm stop,
<BUGabundo> mm --debug?
<asac> BUGabundo: yes. then sudo killall modem-manager; modem-manager --debug 2>&1 > /tmp/mm.log.txt
<asac> err
<asac> BUGabundo: yes. then sudo killall modem-manager; sudo modem-manager --debug 2>&1 > /tmp/mm.log.txt
<BUGabundo> before or after pluging the dongle?
<asac> BUGabundo: dont plug it in
<asac> then do that
<BUGabundo> ok
<asac> then plug in ;)
<BUGabundo> back
<BUGabundo> !ping
<ubottu> ping yourself ;-) really the diodes all down my left side are sore
<BUGabundo> !ping
<BUGabundo> back
<BUGabundo> asac http://dl.getdropbox.com/u/112892/mm.log.txt
<asac> ack
<BUGabundo> asac it is as if it connects
<asac> so different plugin -> different bug ;)
<BUGabundo> starts with red lead (3G) then falls to GPRS
<BUGabundo> transfer speed stays at 0
<BUGabundo> diff bug, but exactly same behaviour
<BUGabundo> lets see how long until a triagger dupe them
<BUGabundo> ahah
<BUGabundo> filling now
<asac> BUGabundo: please add [huawei] to the title
<asac> and [novatel] in front of the other
<BUGabundo> Package modem-manager does not exist
<BUGabundo> grrrr
<asac> BUGabundo: also please downgrade and do the same and attach the log from the successful attempt ;)
<BUGabundo> $ ubuntu-bug modemmanager
<asac> that probably makes it trivial
<BUGabundo> [] added to both bugs
<BUGabundo> downgrading now
<BUGabundo> asac will I have to reboot ?????
<asac> BUGabundo: no.
<BUGabundo> ok
<asac> at least i hope so
<asac> stop NM kill mm and start with --debug  ... then start nm
<BUGabundo> https://bugs.edge.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/modemmanager/+bug/413333
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 413333 in modemmanager "[huawei] MM wont connect, keeps nm.applet spinning" [Undecided,New]
<BUGabundo> killing NM now
<BUGabundo> brb
<BUGabundo> !ping
<BUGabundo> !ping
<BUGabundo> dsdfdsbgsgbdb
<BUGabundo> !ping
<BUGabundo> !ping
<BUGabundo> is this thing on???
<BUGabundo> !ping
<Mook_sb> BUGabundo: yes, it is
<BUGabundo> oh ok
<BUGabundo> why aint the bot replying ??
<BUGabundo> asac https://bugs.edge.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/modemmanager/+bug/413333
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 413333 in modemmanager "[huawei] MM wont connect, keeps nm.applet spinning" [Undecided,New]
<BUGabundo> updated with new log
<BUGabundo> take a look please
<asac> k
<BUGabundo> asac also I still get hitted by that very annoying bug where the 1st connect doesn't work
<BUGabundo> and re-connecting just disconects
<BUGabundo> that should be visible in those logs
<asac> ** (modem-manager:27265): DEBUG: (ttyUSB1): probe requested by plugin 'Generic'
<asac> ** (modem-manager:27265): DEBUG: (ttyUSB1): --> 'AT+GCAP<CR>'
<asac> ** (modem-manager:27265): DEBUG: (ttyUSB1): <-- 'AT+GCAP<CR><CR><LF>+GCAP: +CGSM,+DS,+ES<CR><LF><CR><LF>OK<CR><LF>'
<BUGabundo> that's tells me nothing
<BUGabundo> I can only read 10
<BUGabundo> :D
<asac> its different ;)
<asac> seems like the successful one tries to use manual CREG
<asac> and the unsuccessful one uses unsolicited CREG
<BUGabundo> ok
<BUGabundo> that affects many many users
<BUGabundo> who don't understand why they are "connected" but don't have net
<BUGabundo> I noticed it clearly
<BUGabundo> because I have an applet
<BUGabundo> netspeed
<BUGabundo> and since it stays at zero, I immediately reconnect
<BUGabundo> asac if you don't need anything else
<BUGabundo> I'm going to bed
<BUGabundo> im up in 6 h
<asac> well.
<asac> many many users is exaggeration
<asac> its karmic
<asac> we have to flash things out
<asac> it claims your port as a secondary por
<asac> t
<BUGabundo> ehehe
<asac> thats wrong
<asac> and fixing that will fix it i guess ,)
<BUGabundo> I didn't say that bug was karmic only
<BUGabundo> I see it too on jaunty
<BUGabundo> ill request a couple of logs
<BUGabundo> bed
<bdrung_> Jazzva: thanks for the man pages. -devscripts is now lintian clean. :)
<Jazzva> bdrung_: no problem :)
<bdrung_> Jazzva: but why didn't you use utf-8 for your name in the man page?
<bdrung_> Jazzva: btw, you can wrap long lines.
<Jazzva> bdrung_: I figured it autowraps, and just left them as they are (though it's cleaner if I wrap them...)
<Jazzva> bdrung_: as for the utf-8... I have no idea... I think I just started without š and ž, and then I was lazy to change :).
<bdrung_> Jazzva: :)
<bdrung_> good night
<Jazzva> good night
<Jazzva> i'm off too
<fta> bdrung_, you should not have touched changelog, some tools use diffs to show new revs, you broke them
<bdrung_> fta: which tools?
<asac> fta: whats broken?
<fta> +if
<asac> fta: what context i mean?
<asac> fta: you mean the cleanup of previous changelog?
<fta> yes
<fta> it's like rewriting history
<asac> fta: well. its just line wraps ;)
<asac> i didnt even know that mozilla-devscripts is maintained by a bot
<asac> otherwise i would have been more careful
<asac> fta: what tool is broken now?
<asac> ok off for today.
<Kamping_Kaiser> hi team.
<Kamping_Kaiser> I was hoping to confirm that Ubuntu removes mozillas proprietary crash reporting module
<Kamping_Kaiser> from Thunderbird.
<asac> Kamping_Kaiser: we dont remove it ... we have it disabled
<Kamping_Kaiser> asac: so (aiui) its in the source tarball, but not included in the binaries?
<asac> Kamping_Kaiser: we strip binaries out of tarball. also we strip non-free stuff that we are aware off
<asac> checkout our tarball and if you see something that is not free let us know+
<asac> vi ./toolkit/crashreporter/google-breakpad/COPYING
<asac> -> thats a free license
<asac> i dont think its proprietary afaik
<asac> at least not the client side
<Kamping_Kaiser> asac: thanks. that was my understanding of what happened, but I thought before I close the bug in question I should double check.
<asac> Kamping_Kaiser: yeah. if the user has specific files in mind we should check that
<Kamping_Kaiser> asac: None that I'm aware of. If some come to light, I'll get it investigated. thanks for your help
<asac> if user is just ranting. close the bug
<fta> asac, reed is "on indefinite leave from the Mozilla project" ?
<asac> fta: hmm. how do you know?
<asac> fta: i think he has some study things still going on
<fta> in bugzilla
<asac> hmm. i think he would probably even mark a leave of 3 weeks like that ;)
<asac> maybe we should send him a mail ;)
<fta> asac, he subscribed us to mozilla 510358 yesterday
<ubottu> Mozilla bug 510358 in Socorro "Accept crashes from Fedora distro Thunderbird builds" [Enhancement,New] http://bugzilla.mozilla.org/show_bug.cgi?id=510358
<asac> yay
<fta> that's how i found out
<asac> updated https://bugzilla.mozilla.org/show_bug.cgi?id=447771
<ubottu> Mozilla bug 447771 in Tracking "allow Linux distributions to submit crash reports to crash-stats.mozilla.com" [Normal,New]
<asac> lets hope we can move forward
<asac> ok out for some pre-dinner and relaxing in sun
<tyn0r> hi
<micahg> tyn0r: Can I help you?
<tyn0r> On ubuntu with Thunderbird 3.0b4pre install with the ppa mozilla-daily, when i install the french xpi (http://ftp.mozilla.org/pub/mozilla.org/thunderbird/nightly/latest-comm-1.9.1-l10n/thunderbird-3.0b4pre.fr.langpack.xpi) It doesn't change thunderbird in french ... Any ideas to make it works ?
<tyn0r> Only add the french dictionnary ...
<micahg> sorry, I don't have any experience with i18n
<tyn0r> Maybe it's the wrong file ?
<micahg> idk if the lang packs are working yet for tb3
<tyn0r> ok thanks ... i'm going to mail the ml !
<tyn0r> so why give them ?
<micahg> well, they might be :)
<micahg> I really don't know
<asac> tyn0r: check that "matchOS"="true" in the preferences of tbird
<asac> also ensure that LANG=fr
<asac> in your env
<tyn0r> in the preference menu .. .?
<asac> tyn0r: in the advanced config editor search for matchOS
<tyn0r> ok
<asac> yeah
<asac> its false
<asac> thats a packaging bug actually
<asac> set that to true
<micahg> hi asac, I thought you were off :)
<asac> intl.locale.matchOS
<asac> micahg: i am ;) ... just checked if anything blew up :)
<micahg> should I ask you about ff-kde blueprints or wait til monday?
<tyn0r> so i put intl.locale.matchOS => true ?
<asac> yes
<tyn0r> and restart th ?
<asac> could be that having that in your user config doesnt help
<asac> yes
<asac> you might need to put it in /etc/thunderbird-.3.0/pref/...
<asac> but first try to set it in your user account
<asac> tyn0r: remember that if installing a .xpi it will hide your system extensions/translations forever. so as soon as we have proper translations support for tbird, remove your .xpi again
<tyn0r> so matchOS to true ... restart and nothing ... i had to edit something in my ~/.thunderbird-3.0 ?
<asac> no
<asac> tyn0r: you have to edit it here i guess: /usr/lib/thunderbird-3.0b4pre/greprefs/all.js
<asac> unfortunately that will get overriden on every update ;)
<tyn0r> ok i'll tri
<asac> the packages are not properly hooked up
<asac> with system configs yet
<asac> tyn0r: are you sure your whole desktop is in french `
<asac> ?
<tyn0r> i didnt have the directory : /usr/lib/thunderbird-3.0b4pre/greprefs/all.js
<asac> yes
<tyn0r> yes it's in french
<asac> you didnt have that?
<asac> ls /usr/lib/thunderbird-3.0b4pre/greprefs/
<asac> all.js	security-prefs.js  xpinstall.js
<asac> thats what i have
<asac> you sure you have our package installed?
<asac> /usr/lib/thunderbird-3.0b4pre/greprefs/all.js -> thats a file not a dir
<tyn0r> no thunderbird dir in /usr/lib ...
<asac> tyn0r: then you dont have our package
<asac> and we cannot help you ;)
<asac> install thunderbird-3.0 package
<asac> from our ppa ;)
<tyn0r> yes install by an apt-get install thunderbird-3-gnome-support
<tyn0r> it's done !
<asac> 3.0
<tyn0r> i'llcheck
<asac> great
<tyn0r> oups ...
<tyn0r> sorry my term was in a ssh on my server ...
<tyn0r> so in this file i had to change ?
<asac> the option we discussed
<asac> its already in there
<asac> just set to "false"
<tyn0r> i had to remove the french xpi from the addon menu ?
<tyn0r> ok
<asac> no
<tyn0r> pref("intl.locale.matchOS",                 false);
<asac> yes that needs to be true
<tyn0r> ok
<tyn0r> Works fine !
<tyn0r> thanks !
<tyn0r> and so, when the release will came up, i had to change this to false and install the future thunderbird-3-language-fr (exemple)...
<tyn0r> It's a quite good work that you make !
<asac> tyn0r: no. so on every update you get this will get changed
<asac> tyn0r: back
<asac> unfortunately
<asac> we will change it in the package
<tyn0r> thanks ... (i'll post the trick in my blog for all french thunderbird 3 users !)
<asac> just ping us if it breaks on next update
<asac> so i remember to fix it
<tyn0r> ok
<tyn0r> Thanks
<tyn0r> & bye
<asac> tyn0r: well
<asac> tyn0r: if you tell that to users, please tell them that they must remove the addon when we get real translations
<asac> at some point it will break tbird badly
<asac> e.g. when tbird strings changes
<tyn0r> yes ... because the xpi is remplace with a real package ? as in firefox !?
<asac> it might break the complete UI
<tyn0r> ok
<asac> tyn0r: no. its just that the xpi you installed wont get auto updated
<asac> so when string changes in tbird, you dont have all strings translated
<asac> and in some situation that will bust the UI
<tyn0r> ok
<tyn0r> noted !
<asac> good
<tyn0r> thanks for your help !
<asac> even if it doesnt break they should remove the addon as they will not get any system translations otherwise ;)
<asac> and latest for 3.1 it will break for sure :)
<asac> ok off too
<asac> no problem
<asac> jdstrand: ok requested review from fta for packaging aspects. when he is happy i am happy and you can ask anyone here to merge it in (or bug me on monday)
<asac> (on apparmor merge request)
<jdstrand> asac: thanks
<mac_v> hi... is there a way to backup Firefox History  ?
<bernhard> is there somebody who can tell me when the official bits of firefox 3.5.x will be available for ubuntu 8.04 ?
<fta> asac, Jazzva: still red.. http://launchpadlibrarian.net/30320748/buildlog_ubuntu-karmic-amd64.prism_1.0b2%2Bsvn20090813r49078-0ubuntu1~umd2_FAILEDTOBUILD.txt.gz
<Jazzva> fta: I'll take a quick look now
<micahg> fta: are you going to branch into 3.6 and 3.7 for nightlies?
<fta> micahg, yes, i was waiting for it to start but it apparently started
<fta> *ERROR* 3.7~a1~hg20090814r31562+nobinonly doesn't match ^3\.6(\~|\.). Abort
<micahg> http://blog.mozilla.com/bhearsum/archives/108
<fta> and i need to rebranch 3.6 to Namoroka
<micahg> yep :)
<micahg> I just e-mailed asac about getting namarooka into karmic
<micahg> RC is scheduled for end of October
<fta> which just a1? lol
<micahg> fta: https://wiki.mozilla.org/Firefox/Namoroka
<pace_t_zulu> micah sounds like it belongs in karmic+1
<fta> i will close 1.9.2~a1 and 3.6~a1 anyway (even if it doesn't go to karmic), it's better to fork the branch at a milestone
<pace_t_zulu> you guys able to use code.launchpad.net ?
<pace_t_zulu> i get a timeout error
<micahg> try again
<micahg> sometimes the servers are overloaded
<micahg> there's already a xul2.0?
<micahg> oh, that's old
<pace_t_zulu> micahg: it has been this way for days... i think it's because i am a beta tester.. "As a member of the Launchpad Beta Testers team, you're more likely to experience them"
 * micahg is also a beta tester
<micahg> actually I haven;t had problems recently
<pace_t_zulu> i cannot access http://code.launchpad.net/~fta
<pace_t_zulu> https
<micahg> wfm
<fta> micahg, yes, after 3.0 they did 4.0->3.1->3.5   (1.9 => 2.0->1.9.1)
<micahg> :)
<fta> and during 3.1, 3.2->3.6
<Jazzva> fta: I won't be able to look into this more tonight. I experienced this type of things with some extensions, but it's not the same cause of problem. It seems like the XPI_FILE parameter is lost somewhere (even if there is valid MOZ_XPI_FILE in debian/rules). If no one gets to it, I'll check it tomorrow about 11, 12.
<pace_t_zulu> fta: i am unable to view your code through launchpad... could you pass along the location for your bot scripts and confs?
<fta> https://code.edge.launchpad.net/~fta/+junk/ppa-scripts
<fta> https://code.edge.launchpad.net/~fta/+junk/ppa-confs
<pace_t_zulu> ah code.edge ... ty fta
<BUGabundo> hey guys
<pace_t_zulu> hey BUGabundo
<BUGabundo> hey pace_t_zulu
<pace_t_zulu> fta:  just now tried to set up the ppa bot... haven't had time to work on it since you first showed me
<pace_t_zulu> fta: almost have it working
<pace_t_zulu> BUGabundo: micahg wants ff3.6 in karmic... what do you think of that?
<BUGabundo> ohh
<BUGabundo> don't be stupid
<pace_t_zulu> haha
<pace_t_zulu> BUGabundo: sounds like a karmic
<pace_t_zulu> BUGabundo: sounds like a karmic+1 kind of thing
<pace_t_zulu> BUGabundo: FF3.5 just landed in karmic
<BUGabundo> maybe
<BUGabundo> not sure what the roadmap for 3.7 or 4 will be
<micahg> BUGabundo: 3.6 is supposed to be out in Nov
<BUGabundo> really?
<BUGabundo> didntknow there would be a release for 3.6
<BUGabundo> only 3.7 and 4
<pace_t_zulu> micahg: but karmic is out in october...
<micahg> right
<micahg> so?
<micahg> jaunty had 3.5 before release
<pace_t_zulu> micahg: but 3.0 was default
<micahg> so?
<micahg> 3.5 is default in Karmic
<pace_t_zulu> micahg: 3.6 could be in main but the 'firefox' meta should point to firefox-3.5 ... not firefox-3.6
<pace_t_zulu> micahg: well i agree with you then
<micahg> nah, throw it in universe
<micahg> i don't care
<micahg> just get it in there
<pace_t_zulu> as long as firefox => firefox-3.5
<micahg> I'll talk to asac Monday
<micahg> right
<pace_t_zulu> micahg: you can get it from the ppa
<BUGabundo> not enoug test for 3.6
<BUGabundo> forget that idea ok ?
<micahg> BUGabundo: 3.6 isn't trunk anymore :)
<BUGabundo> maybe in universe
<pace_t_zulu> BUGabundo: micahg's idea is actually a good one... it'll help karmic+1
<BUGabundo> but it would be too much work to put on the team
 * micahg can help :)
 * pace_t_zulu can help too :)
<BUGabundo> on karmic+1 we can put 3.6 on universe
<BUGabundo> and then replace 3.5 before FeatureFreeze
<micahg> BUGabundo: karmic + 1 it'll be the default :)
<BUGabundo> or even 3.7 or 4
<micahg> ok, I'm off
<fta> or Chromium ;)
<BUGabundo> ehehe
<BUGabundo> fta: are 64build ready?
<fta> no
<BUGabundo> :(
<fta> no update today either
<fta> the tree was closed for almost 48 hours
<BUGabundo> why?
<asac_> fta: nice... i see the "version" safety net worked ;)
<asac_> 22:52 < fta> *ERROR* 3.7~a1~hg20090814r31562+nobinonly doesn't match ^3\.6(\~|\.). Abort
<asac_> 22:52 < fta> *ERROR* 3.7~a1~hg20090814r31562+nobinonly doesn't match ^3\.6(\~|\.). Abort
<fta> yep
<BUGabundo> hey asac
<asac_> hi
<BUGabundo> fta: so why was the tree closed?
<BUGabundo> fta: what do I need to make this vids play on chromium ? http://p.bugabundo.net/
<asac_> too many reds/orange most likely
<fta> yep
<asac_> the schedule looks really slick
<asac_> https://wiki.mozilla.org/Firefox/Namoroka
<asac_> just one alpha
<fta> 120 commits on top of red, today's sheriff was mad and closed the tree
<asac_> then beta1/2 in sep and RC in 09?
<asac_> err oct
<asac_> i dont believe it yet :)
<asac_> yeah
<asac_> i guess folks think now that 3.7 is trunk they can throw in crazy stuff
#ubuntu-mozillateam 2009-08-15
<asac_> fta: did you create xul/ffox branches yet?
<fta> yes
<asac_> maybe we want to start using the new approach: trunk is always trunk ;) ... and then when they spin of branches we do branches ;)?
<asac_> dont think it matters much ;)
<asac_> fta: how about renaming our ffox to 3.5/3.6 finally?
<BUGabundo> fta: what do I need to make this vids play on chromium ? http://p.bugabundo.net/
<asac_> at least we should get it done before we release 3.5 as stable ;)
<asac_> (or even 3.6 ?;)
<fta> BUGabundo, it plays fine for me
<asac_> we have to manage to get to a point for karmic+1 where we can do major version upgrades for security i guess
<BUGabundo> I mean, do I need to enable anything? like codecs?
<asac_> otherwise we (I) will have endless pain
<asac_> backporting stuff
<fta> in /etc/chromium-browser/default i have CHROMIUM_FLAGS="--enable-plugins"
<BUGabundo> fta: I prob don't
<fta> $ bzr push --remember lp:~mozillateam/firefox/firefox-3.7.head
<fta> Using default stacking branch /~mozillateam/firefox/firefox-3.2.head at lp-45207824:///~mozillateam/firefox
<fta> Created new branch.
<fta> asac, ^^ ??
<BUGabundo> asac: any test for me on MM/NM ? I didn't manage to try the diff
<asac> fta: whats the question. the stacked branch?
<asac> thats because if you dont say anything, bzr will try to stack on top of the branch that is associated with current development focus series in launchpad
<asac> stacked branch just meanst that you dont upload everything to launchpad. only those commits not in the stacked branch
<asac> ment to make things like branching faster on first upload
<fta> i know what a stacked branch is, but i don't know where it's getting that information from
<asac> fta: it defaults to what i said. otherwise you can specify it on command line explicitly somehow
<asac> but i didnt get that working when i tried
<asac> but could be that it was just broken at that point as it was quite hot
<asac> BUGabundo: thats ok. the patch wouldnt work anyway. it basically was the other way around
<asac> BUGabundo: please sudo apt-get build-dep modemmanager ... then git clone the modemmanager upstream branch and run the following commands:
<asac> sh autogen.sh --prefix=$HOME/local_mm
<asac> make
<asac> make install
<asac> (if last command fails because of permissions, just run sudo make install, but ry without first)
<asac> then i give you a patch that adds more debugging output
 * BUGabundo awakes
<asac> BUGabundo: cloning mm is: git clone git://anongit.freedesktop.org/ModemManager/ModemManager
<asac> cd ModemManager
<fta> http://paste.ubuntu.com/253405/
<asac> ... then the autogen stuff and so on from above
<BUGabundo> asac: calm down
<asac> fta: looks good
<BUGabundo> I'm still adding a source to my source.list
<asac> BUGabundo: the whole procedure will take 3 minutes
<asac> ;)
<asac> (after installing build-deps)
<fta> i mean, the bot is ready
<asac> fta: kick it off ;) ... or does it have a --dry-run feature ;)
<fta> nope
<asac> was kidding
<asac> fta: howa bout renaming our ffox branches?
<asac> do we want to defer that until this is set up?
<fta> yes, esp. that i'm not there this w-e
<asac> ok lets defer it then
 * BUGabundo waits for aptitude to finish updating
<fta> #include "third_party/zlib/contrib/minizip/unzip.h"
<fta> #include "third_party/zlib/contrib/minizip/zip.h"
<asac> well done ;)
<fta> grrr, we don't have that in our system zlib dev
<asac> minizip sounds like a different project?
<asac> apt-cache search minizip
<asac> zlib-bin - compression library - sample programs
<asac> odd
<asac> ;)
<asac> http://www.winimage.com/zLibDll/minizip.html
<asac> winimage?
<asac> Now, with version 1.23 and 1.14 of zLib, the Minizip library is inlucded in the contrib/minizip directory.
<BUGabundo> step one done
<asac> BUGabundo: my own step 1?
<asac> the build-dep?
<BUGabundo> yes
<fta> !info zlib1g-dev
<BUGabundo> now git
<ubottu> zlib1g-dev (source: zlib): compression library - development. In component main, is optional. Version 1:1.2.3.3.dfsg-13ubuntu1 (karmic), package size 159 kB, installed size 380 kB
<asac> so do we have 1.23?
<BUGabundo> sudo apt-get install git-core
<asac> You need the source code of Zlib (zlib123.zip  or zlib-1.2.3.tar.gz. Fo
<BUGabundo> bash: git: command not found
<BUGabundo> bah
<asac> what a version mess ;)
<fta> !info zlib-bin
<ubottu> zlib-bin (source: zlib): compression library - sample programs. In component universe, is optional. Version 1:1.2.3.3.dfsg-13ubuntu1 (karmic), package size 49 kB, installed size 132 kB
<fta> no idea
<asac> i assume we have 123 aka 1.2.3 aka 1.23 ;)
<asac> seems the 123 name is for old windows crap ;)
<asac> guess no long names supported;)
<fta> so i can't drop the zlib sources from the tarball :P
<asac> zlib-1.2.3.3.dfsg$ ls contrib/minizip/
<asac> ChangeLogUnzip	ioapi.c  iowin32.c  Makefile   minizip.c  mztools.h  unzip.h  zip.h
<asac> crypt.h		ioapi.h  iowin32.h  miniunz.c  mztools.c  unzip.c    zip.c
<asac> feels like we need to package the headers up somewhere
<asac> let me check
<fta> they are not shipped in -dev
<asac> i see that ;)
<asac> just want to check why
<BUGabundo> step two brgan
<asac> fta: they build it, but dont make install it for some reason in rules
<BUGabundo> git complete
<asac>        $(MAKE)
<asac>         $(MAKE) CC=$(DEB_HOST_GNU_TYPE)-gcc OPT="$(CFLAGS)" -C contrib/minizip
<asac> but
<asac> just
<asac>         $(MAKE) prefix=$(CURDIR)/debian/tmp/usr install
<asac>         install -d debian/tmp/lib
<asac> prefix?
<asac> sounds bogus
<asac> ;)
<asac> DESTDIR
<asac> folks dont use prefix for that ;)
<fta> indeed
<asac> might not matter, but for libtool and stuff it hurts
<BUGabundo> making
<asac> pfft
<asac> cat contrib/minizip/Makefile | pastebinit
<asac> http://paste.ubuntu.com/253416/
<asac> its not ment to be installed as it seems ;)
<asac> its not even a lib or something. just a binary.
<BUGabundo>  /usr/bin/install -c -m 644 77-mm-ericsson-mbm.rules 77-mm-zte-port-types.rules '/lib/udev/rules.d'
<BUGabundo> /usr/bin/install: cannot remove `/lib/udev/rules.d/77-mm-ericsson-mbm.rules': Permission denied
<BUGabundo> /usr/bin/install: cannot remove `/lib/udev/rules.d/77-mm-zte-port-types.rules': Permission denied
<BUGabundo> make[3]: *** [install-udevrulesDATA] Error 1
<BUGabundo> guess I need sudo
<asac> so chromium rips stuff out of existing binaries now
<asac> BUGabundo: yeah
<BUGabundo> done
<asac> BUGabundo: ok after that you should be able to start the build modemmanager like sudo ./src/modem-manager --debug (after stopping NM, killing mm etc. as usually)
<asac> so basically similar to how you did before ... just with ./src/modem-manager ... instead of just modem-manager
<BUGabundo> ok
<asac> BUGabundo: check that it works and then wait for 2-3 minutes ;)
<asac> have to run somewhere first
<BUGabundo> brb
<asac> BUGabundo: so wget http://paste.ubuntu.com/253420/plain/
<asac> and apply the file like: patch -p1 < FILENAME
<asac> (in ModemManager dir)
<asac> make; sudo make install
<asac> BUGabundo: wait a sec
<asac> http://paste.ubuntu.com/253422/plain/
<asac> rather use that one
<asac> the other fails to build ;) ... hackish me
<asac> BUGabundo: still there ;)?
<asac> fta: did anyone ever complain about our move to migrate daily users to 3.5?
<asac> except the one who catched the temporary issue?
<fta> nope
<asac> odd
<asac> maybe noone uses < jaunty
<asac> or it was a perfect job ... what i cannot yet believe
<fta> https://edge.launchpad.net/builders/
<asac> too bad ... armel dead
<asac> :/
<asac> i guess we will never get tbird out
<asac> but all dailies ;)
<asac> makes me a bit happier
<asac> the armel situation frightens me though for sure
<asac> fta: hmm. actually i think we need to put 3.0 in the daily for the < karmic users to get fully migrated
<asac> now i am not even sure what state they are in
<asac> ;)
<asac> i think we dont have enough distinct icons for dailies anymore
<asac> shiretoko branding for 3.5 ... minefield for 3.6 ... 3.7
<asac> granpardiso fo 3.0 ;)
<asac> we need to put the version on it
<asac> good that we can edit the icons ;)
<asac> maybe we want to patch the number in during build by getting it automagically ?
<fta> eh?
<fta> gasp http://launchpadlibrarian.net/30345461/buildlog_ubuntu-karmic-i386.firefox-3.7_3.7~a1~hg20090814r31579%2Bnobinonly-0ubuntu1~umd1_FAILEDTOBUILD.txt.gz
<fta> Applying patch awesome_browser_branding_install.patch
<fta> patching file browser/installer/unix/packages-static
<fta> Hunk #1 FAILED at 273.
<asac> convert -font helvetica -fill black -pointsize 30 -draw 'text 70,25 "3.6"' firefox-3.6.png firefox-3.6-new.png
<asac> guess thats not the best approach ;)
 * asac wonders if one can teach quilt to dump the .rej files after failure so one can see how bad it is in the build log
 * asac checks out the latest branches
<asac> fta: 3.7 depends on 1.9.2-dev
 * asac looks at the packages patch
<fta> bad
<fta> yep, missed that one
<fta> fixing
<fta> asac, ^^ fixed
<fta> asac, #442
<fta> woww, 442 commits for a single package :P
<asac> ok let me update then before committing patch fix
<asac> yeah. things getting old ;)
<asac> now i cannot test build anymore ;)
<asac> hehe
<asac> fta: so do we stop documenting diverged patches in changelog for 3.7+ ?
<asac> i mean unless for things that are getting released in to the archive
<fta> we should, it's useless for the end users
<fta> bzr log is enough
<asac> ok i agree. thats why i am asking
<fta> lol chromium, 284 commits in less than 280 days
<fta> maybe i should give it a rest and stop improving it
<asac> sometimes going slower, but bigger steps is more efficient. yes.
<asac> especially to prevent burnout ;)
<fta> xulrunner-1.9.3 amd64 is ready, if it's the one you need
<asac> but there also is the risk, that you get distracted by all the new time and the fall behing ;)
<asac> fta: no. i already committed stuff
<asac> fta: ok 3.6 seems to build ... /me should have looked at the real state
<asac> why dont they display the puzzle piece on frontpage ;)
<fta> 3.6?
<asac> fta: wanna kick 3.7 again=
<asac> ?
<asac> https://edge.launchpad.net/~ubuntu-mozilla-daily/+archive/ppa
<asac> i looked there and thought 3.6 had the same brokenness
<asac> but it was wait depend
<fta> yes, it's been like that for months
<asac> i know
<asac> i was just a bot and thought they probably landed stuff on both branches
<asac> most likely we will see the same breakage in a few days there too
<asac> so bugabundo probably failed ;)
<fta> http://code.google.com/p/chromium/issues/detail?id=19157
<pace_t_zulu> fta, you there?
<fta> sort of
<pace_t_zulu> fta: would you mind pastebining your ~/.dput.cf file?
<asac> thx for rekicking 3.7 ;)
<asac> hmmm. why did todays prism build just fail on karmic?
<asac> run-mozilla.sh: Cannot execute ../../dist/bin/shlibsign.
<asac> why is that in there?
<asac> nss leftover?
<fta> pace_t_zulu, http://paste.ubuntu.com/253445/
<fta> old style probably
<pace_t_zulu> fta, ty
<fta> asac, Estimated repository size: 9.0 GiB (90.41%) of 10.0 GiB
<asac> moz?
<fta> yes
<asac> yeah. we should bump it
<asac> anyone ever complained ... yet?
<fta> about what?
<asac> resource consumption ;)
<fta> no
<Jazzva> fta: I think I fixed prism for karmic daily (couldn't sleep, so I got back to that)
<asac> Jazzva: why did it fail ?
<Jazzva> what does $(wildcard $(MOZ_XPI_FILE)) do?
<asac> Jazzva: probably checks if a file exists
<asac> if it doesnt exist it returns empty
<asac> otherwise the filename
<Jazzva> because of change in mozilla-devscripts "$(MOZ_XPI_FILE)" => "$(wildcard $(MOZ_XPI_FILE))"
<asac> or a list of  filenames if the XPI_FILE would be a pttern
<asac> let me check
<Jazzva> well, I noticed prism build on jaunty (which has m-d 0.12), and failed in karmic, which has 0.14, and I looked into diff and played around a bit, and found that after returning to $(MOZ_XPI_FILE) it builds locally
<Jazzva> s/prism build/prism built/
<pace_t_zulu> :/
<asac> Jazzva: maybe this would help too: http://paste.ubuntu.com/253451/ ?
<Jazzva> asac: I'll try that now
<fta> all my attempts to make the chromium tarball smaller are ruined after a few days.. http://www.sofaraway.org/ubuntu/tmp/chromium-tarballs-1.png
<asac> fta: "all" is kind of an exaggeration
<Jazzva> asac: not working...
<asac> in nature nothing is a straight line
<asac> Jazzva: same issue?
<Jazzva> mhm
<fta> asac, I drop more that 50% of the files now
<asac> Jazzva: http://paste.ubuntu.com/253453/ that works for me (e.g. make echo)
<fta> and i completely skip some huge deps (not counted in the 50%)
<asac> Jazzva: o sorry. remove the $(..) from the calls
<asac> e..g just $(call XPI_FILE)
<asac> but shouldnt matter
<asac> i mean the previous worked too
<asac> http://paste.ubuntu.com/253454/
<asac> Jazzva: what is MOZ_XPI_FILE in prism?
<Jazzva> asac: http://paste.ubuntu.com/253455/ here's the output :)
<asac> Jazzva: you need to put the file in the PWD named as Makefile
<asac> or use make -f FILENAME echo
<asac> hmm
<asac> but you have 1.2.3. ;)
<asac> odd
<Jazzva> yes...
<asac> make --version
<asac> GNU Make 3.81
<Jazzva> though, when I type "man sh", it shows me dash's man page...
<Jazzva> but I thought dash is default
<asac> oh
<asac> works in dash too
<asac> Jazzva: is that the output from the last thing i pasted?
<Jazzva> now I'm confused...
<Jazzva> asac: yes
<asac> http://paste.ubuntu.com/253454/ ?
<asac> http://paste.ubuntu.com/253454/plain/ ;)
<asac> Jazzva: oh
<Jazzva> asac: http://paste.ubuntu.com/
<asac> Jazzva: you need a file called COPYING in the current dir ;)
 * asac feels completely off ;)
<Jazzva> hmm... ok, that was it :)
<asac> wildcard COPYING doesnt give you anything if the file doesnt exist
<asac> which is the principal idea
<asac> Jazzva: so what is MOZ_XPI_FILE in prism?
<Jazzva> refractor.xpi,
<Jazzva> it's specifically named so in debian/rules, so xpi.mk should use that...
<asac> and does that exist?
<asac> Jazzva: maybe a typo?
<Jazzva> asac: well, it should exist once it's build (which is before unzip)
<Jazzva> *built
<asac> but does it exist in top level dir?
<Jazzva> asac: let me check
<Jazzva> asac: no, it's in ./dist/xpi-stage/refractor.xpi
<asac> http://paste.ubuntu.com/253458/
<asac> Jazzva: we should do that
<asac> hmm. so thats why its broken everywhere
<asac> i thought we copy it to top level dir in some kind of post-build rule in rules
<Jazzva> asac: well, at least now it's only broken in karmic :)
<asac> Jazzva: but thats odd
<asac> maybe < karmic it failed silently?
<asac> and we just dont have refactor xpi packaged?
<Jazzva> asac: prism built ok in PPA in < karmic
<asac> yes. but it could just have failed silently somehow
<asac> prism is more than the .xpi
<asac> the .xpi is just a supplemental thing
<asac> Jazzva: so refractor.xpi:: build/prism
<asac> check that out
<asac> that basically should take care that its copied to top level dir
<asac> you sure its not in there?
<asac> (in debian/rules)
<Jazzva> asac: unzip -d temp-xpi-SeaQkIOD ./refractor.xpi ... that's from jaunty log...
<asac> yes
<asac> but does it exist in karmic too?
<asac> it should
<asac> i mean we copy it right there in the rules
<asac> hmm
<asac> maybe the dependency does not properly trigger
<asac> oh yeah
<Jazzva> asac: yeah, it was copied to top-level in jaunty
<asac> i think i know whats going on
<asac> the wildcard evaluates to NOTHING
<asac> and hence the copy never happens
<Jazzva> I see...
<asac> stamp-unzip-%: $(XPI_FILE)
<asac> that one does not trigger the copy from the prism rule because at that time the .xpi does not even exist
<Jazzva> so, to remove wildcard from XPI_FILE, and to test if that file exists in stamp-unzip-%, and to give error if it doesn't?
<asac> i think we should use a different hook in prism
<asac> that will fix it
<asac> and then also think about what to do with the $(XPI_FILE) requirement in xpi.mk
<fta> http://www.flickr.com/photos/36015194@N00/2260529558
<asac> Jazzva: try to hook that copy thing into common-post-build::
<asac> instead of refractor.xpi::
<asac> you dont need the build/prism part then
<asac> nice fox
<asac> must be cold there ;)
<Jazzva> ok, trying that now
<asac> Jazzva: ok i am off. we can check that tomorrow. but i think the common-post-build:: target is the way to go
<Jazzva> asac: ok... i'm off too. at least we know why it fails :).
<Jazzva> good night
<asac> yeah
<asac> 'night
<pace_t_zulu> fta, still around?
<bdrung> asac: do you have time to merge the new upstream release branch of adblock-plus?
<andv> hi all
<andv> asac, I've sent a mail for you
<andv> asac, feel free to read it when you have some free time
<BUGabundo> boas
<BUGabundo> asac: I'm back to good old really old working version
<BUGabundo> :)
<asac> BUGabundo: did you get the log at least?
<BUGabundo> yes
<BUGabundo> forgot to upload it :)
<asac> good
<asac> where?
<asac> pff
<BUGabundo> well for my defence, I was networkless
<BUGabundo> :)))
<BUGabundo> to the bug report, of course
<asac> id?
<BUGabundo> no idea
<BUGabundo> was going to ask you the same
 * BUGabundo turns to FF awesome bar
<asac> why do you think i remember your bug id more than you ;)
<asac> bug 413333
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 413333 in modemmanager "[huawei] MM wont connect, keeps nm.applet spinning" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/413333
<asac> bug 412570
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 412570 in modemmanager "[novatel] modemmanger does not connect to 3G network, icon keeps spinning. " [High,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/412570
<asac> luckily modemmanager bug list is short ;)
<BUGabundo> https://bugs.edge.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/modemmanager/+bug/413333/
<ubottu> Ubuntu bug 413333 in modemmanager "[huawei] MM wont connect, keeps nm.applet spinning" [Undecided,New]
<BUGabundo> correct
<asac> BUGabundo: there is no new log
<BUGabundo> I filed it on MM??
<asac> yes
<BUGabundo> wasn't it on NM?
<asac> no
<BUGabundo> asac: ill upload it NOW
<asac> there is no new log BUGabundo
<asac> ah ok
<BUGabundo> asac: I had no network
<BUGabundo> until now
<BUGabundo> and was way all day
<BUGabundo> driving karts
<BUGabundo> and taking pics with my android
<asac> just because of this modemmanager thing? cant believe it ;
<asac> ah ;)
<BUGabundo> asac: http://p.bugabundo.net/
<asac> use ogg
<BUGabundo> upload
<BUGabundo> asac: I wish Android provided that codec
<BUGabundo> not even PNG :(
<asac> kart on sand?
<asac> wow
<asac> we only have tarmac things here ;)
<asac> oh thats miniature ;)
<BUGabundo> right
<BUGabundo> remote controled cars
<asac> BUGabundo: thats not a log with my patch
<BUGabundo> some of those go as fast as 80KM/H
<asac> yeah ... but wouldnt be a sport for me ;)
<BUGabundo> -rw-r--r-- 1 bugabundo bugabundo 5.2K 2009-08-15 01:00 /home/bugabundo/Desktop/mm2.log.txt
<BUGabundo> it must be
<BUGabundo> its the one I ran last night before bad
<BUGabundo> asac: is it not correct?
<asac> doesnt feel correct
<asac> BUGabundo: did you capture all output on console?
<BUGabundo> no
<BUGabundo> that's the log from MM
<asac> BUGabundo: but how did you produce the log?
<BUGabundo> asac: $ sudo killall modem-manager; sudo ./src/modem-manager --debug 2>&1 > /tmp/mm2.log.txt
<asac> yeah
<asac> you sure you did build it and ran sudo make install ?
<asac> the log is crazy
<asac> i mean it uses the same registration method it used in the successful log
<asac> and there is no sign of any of my g_message additions
<BUGabundo> *shrugs*
<BUGabundo> asac: AFAIK and can remember from such a late hour, yes I run it all OK
<BUGabundo> I even reported it, as I was doing it
<asac> BUGabundo: in the build tree run git diff
<asac> and paste what you get
<BUGabundo> remember I said make install failed and that I used sudo make install??
<asac> yes
<asac> buzt that was the first build
<asac> before applying the patch
<asac> you most likely never applied the patch ;)
<BUGabundo> asac: nothing out of git diff
<asac> yes then you didnt even finish what i said ;)
<asac> you tested the test build and not the one with the patch
<asac> but letes do that later
<asac> not today ;)
<BUGabundo> okay
<asac> enjoy your net
<asac> (for now)
<BUGabundo> but I would raise the priority
<BUGabundo> anyone with NM from archive has no MM working
<BUGabundo> another user on +1 just reporting it too
<asac> not many complains yet ;)
<asac> two bugs ... thjats it
<asac> but most probably filed against NM
<BUGabundo> prob
<BUGabundo> ppl have no idea what MM is :)
 * penguin42 wiggles
<BUGabundo> hey penguin42
<BUGabundo> asac: you have another extra 1 min?
<BUGabundo> probs with 3.0 -> 3.5 migration
<asac> most likely i cannot be helpful
<penguin42> bug 414139
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 414139 in firefox-3.5 "[Karmic] firefox 3.5 bookmark upgrade failure" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/414139
<BUGabundo> seems it deletes existing 3.5 profiles :(
<BUGabundo> asac: it is all fta handy work??
<asac> thats bad luck for him then ;)
<asac> i dont think its a problem. for now i think that he just is confused and actually wanted to use 3.0
 * penguin42 has been running 3.5 for a few months
<BUGabundo> asac: I _think_ I was affected too, and may have lost 3 one year old profiles :(
 * BUGabundo checks
<asac> we dont delete anything in that script
<asac> so it cant be gone
<penguin42> BUGabundo: That makes me feel a lot better, I'd been feeling guilty for not checking this earlier when you told me last week
<penguin42> asac: I'm up for suggestions where to look
<BUGabundo> right
<asac> read the bug
<BUGabundo> I have NO 3.5 otet
<asac> if you disagree read the script and find the bug ;)
<BUGabundo> other then the test migration one
<asac> BUGabundo: thats because your 3.5 folder was renamed to firefox
<asac> and the previous firefox renamed to somehting else
<asac> so you are now using it
<BUGabundo> asac: I'm cecking firefox
<BUGabundo> only one profile there
<BUGabundo> firefox.3.0-replaced/
<penguin42> asac: firefox -ProfileManager only shows one profile
<BUGabundo> not firefox.3.*5*-replaced/
<BUGabundo> penguin42: that's expected
<BUGabundo> asac: I'm using 3.6 :)
<penguin42> asac: I grep'd for one of the terms that was in the old firefox 3.5 bookmarks and it wasn't there
<asac> BUGabundo: thats all fine for you
<penguin42> confusingly the firefox directory has two  blah.default directories, with one of them containing very little
<asac> penguin42: yes ... that means you have two profiles
<asac> that might be a bug indeed
<penguin42> hmm time to give you a find .mozilla output
<asac> :q
<asac> penguin42: no need
<penguin42> ok
<asac> penguin42: whats in your firefox/profiles.ini ?
<asac> actually its in the firefox folder, so there probably isnt really a bug in it
<asac> penguin42: do you hav two profiles in there?
<penguin42> asac: The profiles.ini points to my 6zz0n38z.default which is the only one
<asac> do the names match the folders that are in firefox/ ?
<asac> penguin42: kind of odd. add a new entry like
<asac> [Profile1]
<asac> Name=test
<asac> IsRelative=1
<asac> Path=le52tk7a.test
<asac> with the other name in Path
<asac> and start profile manager ... then select "test"
<asac> most likely thats the profile you are missing?
<asac> whatever you do also backup stuff ;)
<penguin42> asac: No, the other directory, hxj2fgu2.default only has adblockplus and localstore.rdf in - no other contents
<asac_> reconnect
<asac_> 00:49 < penguin42> asac: No, the other directory, hxj2fgu2.default only has adblockplus and localstore.rdf in - no other contents
<asac_> -> then i dont know.
<asac_> check the copy script
<penguin42> asac_: I'm fairly sure the old 3.5 stuff has gone
<penguin42> where does the script live?
<asac_> penguin42: sure you didnt use firefox-3.6?
<asac_> often and add the bookmarks there?
<penguin42> about says 3.5.2
<asac_> penguin42: i mean before
<asac_> do you have firefox-3.6 installed?
<penguin42> no
<asac_> maybe you used that rather than 3.5 and so your 3.5 profile was pretty empty still
<asac_> the script is /usr/bin/firefox
<asac_> there lives the code that does the migration
<penguin42> never used it
<asac_> but if you have firefox-3.0-replaced then it just copied the firefox-3.5 to firefox after moving that to the -replaced file
<penguin42> ok, go back a few steps
<penguin42> prior to this script, if I was running both firefox and firefox 3.5 where would they keep there stuff?
<penguin42> sorry, firefox-3.0 and firefox-3.5
<asac_> .mozilla/firefox-3.5 and firefox
<asac_> the latter for 3.0
<penguin42> ok
<BUGabundo> asac firefox-3.0-replaced is a bad name for a 3.5 profile :)
<asac_> BUGabundo: itst the old firefox 3.0 profile
<asac_> if you would have said: "i want to keep using the stable firefox profile" then there would have been firefox-3.5-obsoleted
<asac_> or -abandoned i think
 * penguin42 reads script
#ubuntu-mozillateam 2009-08-16
<penguin42> so my old .mozilla/firefox should have become .mozilla/firefox.3.0-replaces and .mozilla/firefox-3.5 would become .mozilla/firefox - so seems sane
<asac_> penguin42: yes.
<asac_> penguin42: question is: does your old firefox 3.0 profile look like hte one you have now?
<BUGabundo> I just don't see my 3.5 old profile in there :(
<asac_> penguin42: also did you have firefox 3.0 still running when you did this migration?
<asac_> penguin42: that might be interesting and we should put a safety net in the script i think
<BUGabundo> nor I remember seeing the question when I test-run the migration before it hit the archive
<penguin42> asac_: Good question; I think I had firefox-3.5 running when this migration happened possibly?
<asac_> BUGabundo: it was in ppa for 1 or 2 days before going to archive
<asac_> penguin42: hmm. that shouldnt be that bad i think
<asac> in any case it shouldnt migrate if anything is still running
<asac> rather pop up a dialog saying: "stop all firefox instances first"
<penguin42> asac: ? What in that script detect sthat?
<asac> but we did the same for firefox 2->3 migration
<asac> and had almost no complains
<asac> penguin42: it doesnt do that atm
<asac> we would have to do something new for that
<penguin42> ah right - I didn't think I could see anything....
<penguin42> asac: The thing is the state I was in after migration was no old bookmarks, no browser history or any other data
<penguin42> asac: IMHO that script needs to create a log of what it did, when and also needs error checking on it's shell commands
 * penguin42 finds his firefox.3.0-replaced has a firefox subdirectory
<penguin42> I think that script has tried to do the move twice
<penguin42> asac: OK, try this scenario - I don't know if it's what happened or not; I click a link that runs /usr/bin/firefox and then click it again before I notice the dialog; both instances bring up dialogs, and I answer 'keep 3.5 settings' to one, then I see the 2nd dialog and I think 'shrug, it didn't do it - ok, same again' and click 'keep 3.5 settings'
<penguin42> ahha!
<penguin42> yes
<penguin42> BUGabundo: Can you look inside your firefox.3.0-replaced and see if you have a firefox dir?
<BUGabundo> looking
<BUGabundo> don't think so
<BUGabundo> only looks like old 3.0 profiles
<penguin42> ok
 * penguin42 updates the bug
<penguin42> asac: See comment in the bug
<penguin42> in other fun and excitement - since the last few weeks I've been getting flash related crashes - commonly if I kill nspluginwrapper firefox seems to go with it - I'd never seen that before ~3 weeks ago
<penguin42> hohum
<rigo> Anyone: when will firefox 3.5 be available for jaunty?
<micahg> rigo, just install firefox-3.5
<micahg> it's been there since release
<rigo> micahg: I'm refering to canonical's official version
<micahg> ugh, it may or may not be
<micahg> rigo: It's the same browser
<rigo> micahg: k thanks
<BUGabundo> good morning
<BUGabundo> Mozilla/5.0 (X11; U; Linux x86_64; en-US; rv:1.9.2a2pre) Gecko/20090815 Ubuntu/9.10 (karmic) Namoroka/3.6a2pre ID:20090815003024
<BUGabundo> humm Namoroka kewl
<micahg> BUGabundo: I told you Friday that 3.6 is no longer trunk
<BUGabundo> did u»
<BUGabundo> don't recall it
<BUGabundo> glad I run trunk ppa then :)
<micahg> yep, 3.7 is ther
<micahg> *there
<micahg> I guess it's time to upgrade :)
 * BUGabundo looks
<BUGabundo>                                          firefox-3.7 - 3.7~a1~hg20090815r31585+nobinonly-0ubuntu1~umd1
<BUGabundo> alpha 1?
<micahg> it's trunk
<BUGabundo> 3.6 just got pre alpha 2
<BUGabundo> olol
<micahg> trunk stays alpha until right before it branches AFAIK
<BUGabundo> so I just need firefox-3.7-gnome-support ?
<BUGabundo> it should pull everything else right?
<micahg> If you're using gvfs yes
<micahg> yes
<BUGabundo> ok
<BUGabundo>   firefox-3.7{a} firefox-3.7-branding{a} firefox-3.7-gnome-support xulrunner-1.9.3{a} xulrunner-1.9.3-gnome-support{a}
<BUGabundo> there goes ALL my addons again :)
<micahg> ooh, didn't know where was xulrunner gnome support
<micahg> BUGabundo: you have the override extension though
<micahg> if it doesn't break ;)
<BUGabundo> well I'll force them to work.
<BUGabundo> but not to work WELL
<BUGabundo> several addons are broken on 3.6
<BUGabundo> like greasemonkey
<BUGabundo> tabmixplus
<BUGabundo> updir
<BUGabundo> nosquint
<BUGabundo> stuff I use *daily*
<BUGabundo> bbl
<mac_v> wow , micahg sleeps only for 4 hrs ! 0.o
<mac_v> or even less!
<micahg> mac_v: never made it to sleep yet :)
<micahg> will go to sleep in about 1.5 hours
<micahg> it's morning already
<micahg> but whatever
<micahg> did that package work for you?
<mac_v> yeah... now i have to reconfigure all the settings
<mac_v> micahg: this there a bug about firefox and the cursor not being in the right spot?
<mac_v> imena the cursor in firefox!
<mac_v> i mean*
<micahg> you mean seeing a cursor in the text vs a field?
<mac_v> when i select & drag text , the cursor shows up at a level higher[3-4 lines] that the pointer
<mac_v> also the cursor lags , when i move it using pointers , could it have something to do with me always having firefox ON?
<mac_v> but this is a new problem , only after recent updates , and the problem starts even when i start firefox fresh
<micahg> I remember just seeing something about that first problem
<micahg> bug 413950
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 413950 in firefox-3.5 "Drag in drop in "Organize Bookmarks" is misaligned." [Undecided,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/413950
<mac_v> hm... i think it has nothing to do with the bookmarks but just with the cursor positioning...
<micahg> agreed, which leads me to believe it's not even a firefox problem
<micahg> maybe check on +1 for cursor odditties
<mac_v> micahg: i thought so too , but the cursor drag works well in other apps , i'm now writing a comment on how to test it. its a problem only in firefox. this has been there for several days, maybe even since alpha3 , i was just too lazy to report it!
<mac_v> micahg: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/firefox-3.5/+bug/413950/comments/2
<ubottu> Ubuntu bug 413950 in firefox-3.5 "Drag in drop in "Organize Bookmarks" is misaligned." [Undecided,Confirmed]
<mac_v> stupid typos! not I... It*
<micahg> mac_v: idk about that
<mac_v> micahg: hmm... np... I'll ask asac ... should i change the title? and edit the description ?
<micahg> it makes sense for the cursor to be where the text would be inserted, line 1
<mac_v> what??? i'm confused?  the cursor is always located 3 lines higher than the pointer
<micahg> doesn't matter, cursor should be next to the first letter that will be inserted
<mac_v> yeah , exactly, something is wrong in firefox
<micahg> no, I think the FF behavior is fine
<micahg> if you're hanging a picture, do you want it to settle based on the top, or where your ahnds are?
<mac_v> micahg: try the same select and drag in text editor , note the pointer is always close to the pointer , this was the behavior , now there is a bug
<mac_v> cursor*
<micahg> ok, well I think the firefox behavior is correct
<mac_v> nah , its wrong , it is difficult for text drag [pictures maybe ok]
<micahg> I just tested it, I'd want the cursor to show me where line one is going to be, not where the hand is.
<micahg> but you can ask someone else
<mac_v> micahg: when you select from line one the cursor doesnt even exist! only when you go down to line 3 the cursor shows up in line 1
 * micahg is too tired...
<micahg> I won't touch it till tomorrow night
<BUGabundo> fta: chromium specific bug ? http://www.jaiku.com/channel/jaikuengine/presence/5e26f1d963a94a2a9e7e07b00d5324e8
<BUGabundo> anyone else here using chromium could test that??
<BUGabundo> fta                                            20 source packages        (719.1 MiB)             144 binary packages        (24.1 GiB)
<BUGabundo> you don't play in service
<BUGabundo> lol
<fta> asac, "Rejected: PPA exceeded its size limit (10264.00 of 10240.00 MiB). Ask a question in https://answers.launchpad.net/soyuz/ if you need more space."
<BUGabundo> hey fta
<fta> asac, could you please request 15GB?
<fta> asac, umd
<BUGabundo> fta: one more ? LOLOL
<BUGabundo> (01:36:45 PM) freenode: fta                                            20 source packages        (719.1 MiB)             144 binary packages        (24.1 GiB)
<BUGabundo> I just said that earlier
<BUGabundo> eheheh
<micahg> fta: are you going to change the name for Namoroka in the menu for 3.6 daily?
<fta> micahg, i did, last friday
<micahg> hmm
<fta> but the ppa got some rejects, maybe in today's builds
<BUGabundo> yeah
<micahg> I just upgraded and it still says minefield 3.6
<micahg> ah
<micahg> ok
<BUGabundo> mine is called Namoroka
<BUGabundo> but gnome do still see minefield
<BUGabundo> :\\
<BUGabundo> I have TWO minefields on menu eheh
<BUGabundo> 3.6 and 3.7
<micahg> right
<fta> well, it's always the same, before final, should a snapshot build be called minefield of by its codename?
<fta> asac wants minefield, i don't mind either way
<micahg> hmm, I think codename is more appropriate, but it's asac's call
<micahg> I thought minefield was trunk
<fta> a long time ago, i called all the tagged releases by their codename, asac preferred to wait for beta 1 (that was 3.0), then he moved to only final (3.5)
<BUGabundo> fta: the prob for me is that calling minefield from GnomeDO
<BUGabundo> now it *sees* 3.6
<BUGabundo> when I want 3.7
<BUGabundo> The following packages will be upgraded:
<BUGabundo>   chromium-browser firefox firefox-3.5 firefox-3.5-branding firefox-3.5-gnome-support firefox-3.7 firefox-3.7-branding
<BUGabundo>   firefox-3.7-gnome-support firefox-gnome-support gwibber xulrunner-1.9.1 xulrunner-1.9.1-gnome-support xulrunner-1.9.3
<BUGabundo> this is going to start to hurt
<fta> BUGabundo, ?
<BUGabundo> fta: have you seen the size of this updates daily ?
<fta> well, no one forces you do use them
<BUGabundo> dinner bbl
<BUGabundo> who is going to test them then???
<BUGabundo> pfff
<BUGabundo> no need to thank me :\\\
<fta> CVE-2009-2416
<fta> CVE 2009-2416
<fta> CVE 2009 2416
<fta> hm
<fta> !cvz
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about cvz
<fta> !cve
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about cve
<micahg> http://web.nvd.nist.gov/view/vuln/detail?vulnId=CVE-2009-2416
<fta> yep, found it, i'm just glad google finally fixed chromium
<fta> i reported it to them when it landed in ubuntu
<mac_v> fta: hi... could you look at this > Bug #413950
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 413950 in firefox-3.5 "Incorrect cursor positioning in Firefox." [Undecided,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/413950
<micahg> mac_v: fta doesn't do bugs
<mac_v> ah... sorry fta :)
<mac_v> i was hoping he would know what the problem was
<BUGabundo> I'm pissed
<BUGabundo> laptop halted  with no aparent reason during dinner and FF lost an entire session loaded with Android wikis :(
<BUGabundo> it should be able to restore it, but no..... only offers an older one :( FAIL
<BUGabundo> fta: kde systemsetting is listing 3.5 as Shiretoko Web Browser
<BUGabundo> 3.6 as Minefield 3.6 Web Browser
<BUGabundo> 3.7 Minefield 3.7 Web Browser
<BUGabundo> Bleed Browser
<BUGabundo> Browse the Bleeding Edge
<BUGabundo> LOLOLOL
<fta> BUGabundo, if all are from umd, that's expected
<BUGabundo> not all
<BUGabundo> I think 3.5 is archive
<BUGabundo>   Installed: 3.5.3~hg20090816r26247+nobinonly-0ubuntu2~umd1
<BUGabundo> nope its daily
<BUGabundo> 3.5.2+nobinonly-0ubuntu2
<BUGabundo> its higher now
<fta> downgrade then
<BUGabundo> fta: why?
<BUGabundo> I won't use it
<BUGabundo> actually I haven't used 3.0 or 3.5 for many months
<fta> ok
<BUGabundo> only do it for testing purpose
<BUGabundo> I'm running 3.6, and today started 3.7
<BUGabundo> if it wasn't for the depencies, I would remove 3.5 :\
<BUGabundo> guud night
#ubuntu-mozillateam 2010-08-16
<micahg> chrisccoulson_: so, good news and bad news, enigmail builds, but I still need -fshort-wchar
<micahg> chrisccoulson_: and since I've used it for a few other mozilla apps (instantbird, weave) I think we might have a problem with the build system
<micahg> chrisccoulson_: I'll talk to you about it in the morning my time
<era> yo.
<rsavoye> asac: around ?
<asac> busy searchng for something
<rsavoye> just a minor thing. we're about to switch to Git this week, so you'd need to change the import from savannah into Launchpad for Gnash
<rsavoye> I gave up trying to get the savannah admins to fix their bzr server side
<asac> rsavoye: you already said so, yes.
<asac> give me the new git url please
<rsavoye> git://git.sv.gnu.org/gnash.git. I was just making sure everyone is informed before switching
<rsavoye> I'll be turning off our bzr tree in a day or so is the plan
<asac> jdstrand: there?
<asac> jdstrand: we will reupload qws now ... it was an explicit wish of riddell to have it in a duplicated source for now
<jdstrand> asac: I understand it was an explicit wish of Riddell's, but other archive admin's disagreed with that wish without a justification. I sent an email to the submitter. I think a massive code duplication needs to be tracked in a bug
<jdstrand> asac: that bug should be referenced in the changelog so that people are aware of the issue
<jdstrand> asac: it may very well be that it is the only thing we can do, but I feel pretty strongly that needs to be discussed and approved in a bug
<jdstrand> it is almost 2 million lines of code...
<asac> jdstrand: ok riddell opens a bug and uploads a again
<era> what's the big deal about beta 5? is it finally gonna bring gecko up to par with webkit in terms of speed?
<micahg> era: I think it's feature freeze
 * micahg isn't 100% sure though
<era> i heard mozilla 2 was going to land with it
<micahg> era: huh?
<micahg> oh, yeah, maybe the new JS engine
<era> why is firefox consistently behind though?
<micahg> era: huh?  It's hard to be best in everything.  They have a much older and vast codebase than the otehr projects
<micahg> a lot of cleanup has gone into this release as well as tweaks
<fta> jdstrand, hi, when will chromium move out of lucid-proposed?
<jdstrand> fta: it needs to get through the SRU process. I commented in the bug. the ubuntu-sru team may be waiting for more people to comment
<jdstrand> fta: if you or others could comment in bug #612109, it might help
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 612109 in chromium-browser (Ubuntu Lucid) (and 1 other project) "new upstream release: 5.0.375.125~r53311 (affects: 1) (heat: 271)" [High,Fix committed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/612109
<Dimmuxx> since people are talking about chrome, any way to get h264 to work with the 6.0 beta?
<Dimmuxx> it works in 5.0 but when I add the beta repo and upgrade it to 6.0 it doesn't
<fta> i'm on it
<fta> Dimmuxx, should work now
<Dimmuxx> fta: yeah it works and webm support too, nice :)
<nxvl> chrisccoulson: ping
<chrisccoulson> hi nxvl
<nxvl> chrisccoulson: i noticed that content/startpage.html has been removed from ubufox
<nxvl> chrisccoulson: and i've a patch changing the default homepage, should i change the patch?
<chrisccoulson> nxvl - yeah, you'd need to change the patch
<nxvl> chrisccoulson: what's the new location or file handling that?
<chrisccoulson> nxvl - ubufox sets the default start page preference to about:home, and the protocol handler in ubufox then constructs the correct URL depending on whether you're on/offline and which locale you're using
<chrisccoulson> so, you could either change the default preference
<chrisccoulson> or you could patch components/AboutHome.js in ubufox to construct a different URL
<nxvl> chrisccoulson: the patch just changes the "var HOMEPAGE_ONLINE" variable
<chrisccoulson> do you mean HOMEPAGE_ONLINE_PREFIX?
<nxvl> chrisccoulson: var HOMEPAGE_ONLINE = "http://start.ubuntu.com/9.04/";
<nxvl> that line
<chrisccoulson> nxvl, we might be looking at a different version of ubufox ;)
<nxvl> chrisccoulson: that was in 0.7-0ubuntu1
<nxvl> chrisccoulson: i need to update this patch for 0.9
<nxvl> but no clue how
<chrisccoulson> ah, ok. in 0.9, that variable is replaced with HOMEPAGE_ONLINE_PREFIX
<chrisccoulson> which is set to the same URL ;)
<chrisccoulson> but there is some other magic which appends to the search engine name to the end of the URL
<chrisccoulson> so, you get "http://start.ubuntu.com/9.04/Google or "http://start.ubuntu.com/9.04/Yahoo
<chrisccoulson> although
<chrisccoulson> i have a feeling i actually patched that out of the jaunty version
#ubuntu-mozillateam 2010-08-17
<micahg> chrisccoulson: let's chat in the morning about thunderbird
<chrisccoulson> hi micahg
<chrisccoulson> what did you want to chat about?
<micahg> chrisccoulson: hi, well, steps left before the update
<chrisccoulson> ok, cool
<micahg> chrisccoulson: but I'm not feeling too well, BTW, enigmail in PPA
<chrisccoulson> ok, thanks. and i hope you feel better soon
<micahg> chrisccoulson: thanks, ended up working through it today, but can't do much extra stuff
<chrisccoulson> yeah, no problem :)
 * Milos_SD-aWay is Away, Reason: ( Spavam ... ) | Since: ( Monday, August 16, 2010. 22:13:47 ) Xlack v2.1
 * Milos_SD-aWay is back ( Away 1 min 52 secs )
<micahg> Milos_SD-aWay: stop spamming the channel
<micahg> Milos_SD: stop spamming the channel
<Milos_SD> how is one line spam? :)
<Milos_SD> and I did /away reason... but that script did the announce
<micahg> Milos_SD: http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/479155/
<alexbodn> hello friends
<alexbodn> i've previously made a script to checkout and debuild bluegriffon, a website editor with xulrunner-2.0-dev from ubuntu ppa. the program builds (apparently correctly) but it doesn't show anything. tell me please how to proceed: upload files etc.
<fta2> chrisccoulson, asac, jdstrand: for chromium 6 in lucid, i also need libvpx (NEW), as it needs the ffmpeg codecs 0.6 for which libvpx is a mandatory build-deps. is that possible?
<jdstrand> fta2: it is technically possible, but please coordinate with chrisccoulson
<chrisccoulson> fta2 - we had to do it for the recent firefox update too
<jdstrand> it sounds like a lot of regression testing will need to be done on anything that uses ffmpeg codecs
<fta2> jdstrand, it's not system ffmpeg, it's a multi-threaded private copy
<jdstrand> so then a new libvpx comes in which nothing in the archive would use? that sounds safe enough
<fta2> jdstrand, i think so. it would be possible for me to use system ffmpeg *iif* we enable threading in it.. which i agree would mean lots of regression testing in tons of other apps. that's not what i'm requesting here.
<fta2> perhaps we can do that in maverick (iirc, debian does it in unstable), or in m+1
<jdstrand> maybe, though it sounds like chromium could just up their requirements once maverick is released and we'd have to use a private one anyway
<Dimmuxx> fta2: any plans to make chromium look more like a native app by default? Like including the ubuntu lighttheme extensions in some way
<chrisccoulson> jdstrand, how are the chromium updates built at the moment? are they built in -proposed and copied to -security?
<chrisccoulson> or built in the security PPA?
<jdstrand> chrisccoulson: they are built in ubuntu-security-proposed, then pocket copied to -proposed and follow the normal SRU process from there. when they are deemed acceptable they are pocket copied to both -updates and -security
<chrisccoulson> jdstrand, ok, so that's fairly similar to what we do already for mozilla. i wasn't sure if we could upload new packages to -proposed or not
<chrisccoulson> urgh, daily builds are broken on amd64 for everything on all releases :-/
<alexbodn> i've made a script to checkout and debuild bluegriffon, a website editor with xulrunner-2.0-dev from ubuntu ppa. the program builds (apparently correctly) but it doesn't show anything. tell me please how to proceed: upload files etc.
<gnomefreak> is tb31 using the, damn just blanked
<gnomefreak> the same thing that 2.0 -> 3.0
<gnomefreak> profile merge?
<fta> Dimmuxx, do you mean enabling the "system title bar and borders" by default?
<Dimmuxx> fta: no the scrollbar still looks weird with that
<Dimmuxx> https://chrome.google.com/extensions/detail/mikdfeaeaecoffpjoodiihgejnbfigln
<Dimmuxx> I'm talking about that
<fta> Dimmuxx, the scrollbar is a webkit widget, it's not gtk. hence, it's themable with css only.
<fta> oh, the extension. iirc, extensions have no system path
<Dimmuxx> yes I know that but it looks wrong and most users probably doesn't know about that extension
<fta> at least, last time i checked, but maybe there's a way now
<Dimmuxx> and if chromium gonna be default sometime in the future it should probably look more like a native app
<fta> that's no longer the plan.
<fta> at least, last time i heard
<fta> but i've been kept in the dark for this whole story so who knows
<Dimmuxx> I know that too but who knows what happens in the future. It was just an idea
<chrisccoulson> fta / Dimmuxx - it's still the plan to have chromium as default, but just not this cycle ;)
<Dimmuxx> it's always not this cycle for everything ;)
<Dimmuxx> will rgba be in maverick or is it maverick+1 now? :P
<fta> Dimmuxx, i need to figure out that "policies" vs "preferences" thingy in chromium, to see what's the best way to tweak the default install
<chrisccoulson> i've no idea, i'm not the right person to ask about rgba ;)
<fta> Dimmuxx, and that extension is distro specific, ie, it's for lucid but it looks weird on maverick
<Dimmuxx> yeah and it needs to be changed for every theme too but at least the light themes could get special treatment imho
<gnomefreak> people like Ambiance theme :(
<gnomefreak> chrisccoulson: it is default in UNR isnt it?
<chrisccoulson> gnomefreak, not for maverick
<gnomefreak> chrisccoulson: oh
<gnomefreak> did mozilla ever upgrade the nightly tester tool for 4.0?
<micahg> gnomefreak: nightly tester tool seems unmaintained
<gnomefreak> micahg: that would explain that
<gnomefreak> thanks
<micahg> gnomefreak: what issue were you having with 3.1?
<micahg> chrisccoulson: seems like some bad code landed or all the amd64 buildds are messed up
<chrisccoulson> micahg - it's the builders
<gnomefreak> micahg: none yet i just want to know if it uses the same profile manager(not sure of the name) like the thing from 2.0 -> 3.0
<chrisccoulson> we've just been talking about it on #ubuntu-devel
<chrisccoulson> they think they're i386 builders ;)
<chrisccoulson> so all the amd64 builds are failing
<micahg> chrisccoulson: ah, good :) nothing for me to fix
<micahg> gnomefreak: migration assistant?
<gnomefreak> import wizard
<gnomefreak> yes thats it
<micahg> gnomefreak: yes, but it should be more conservative
<gnomefreak> not import wizard
<gnomefreak> micahg: i just dont want to lose the set up for 3.0 incase 3.1 fails at some point
<gnomefreak> and 2 -> 3 dumped the 2.0 conf
<micahg> gnomefreak: well, the thunderbird-3.1 uses a copy, thunderbird in maverick will replace 3.0
 * gnomefreak using nightlies of tb 30 31
<gnomefreak> i was kind of hoping they would use separate profiles like ff is doing
<gnomefreak> if 3.1 breaks i want to beable to run 3.0 without having to do much. i dont recall if renaming profiles worked
<gnomefreak> damnit
<gnomefreak> i guess i will look at nm.pl in the next few days
<micahg> gnomefreak: they are, but I"m going to switch thunderbird nightly to 3.1 soon
<gnomefreak> micahg: oh
<micahg> 3.0 will probably be EOL soon
<micahg> as will 2.0
<gnomefreak> so no fall back if 3.1 breaks
<micahg> the current .debs in maverick I guess
<gnomefreak> if 2.0 isnt EOL than i would explect 3.0 to be around a while
<micahg> 2.0 isn't EOL because they haven't pushed the major update yet, should be this week, I expect an annoucement early next month if there are no issues with the MU
<gnomefreak> ah
<micahg> chrisccoulson: I remember asac not wanting to have an alternative war
 * micahg needs to get TB 3.1 in maverick//stable PPA soon as people are getting anxious...
<chrisccoulson> micahg - i can revert it if you think it might cause an issue, but it seems strange that we set the link for firefox to the lowest priority
<micahg> chrisccoulson: as asac put it and I'm paraphrasing, the priority system is an outdated broken way of managing the default browser, there are better mechanisms in place
<gnomefreak> epiphany is broken in Lucid too it seems
<micahg> gnomefreak: what do you mean broke?
<gnomefreak> micahg: the extensions-more wont install
<gnomefreak> epiphany-extensions-more is not 2.30 so you get broken packages
<gnomefreak> epiphany-extensions: is 2.30
<gnomefreak> same bug in Maverick  at least it was a week ago
<micahg> gnomefreak: sounds like a reason for a fakesync SRU :)
<micahg> maverick is up to date now
<gnomefreak> not sure why they released Lucid with it like this
<fta> *sigh* Bug 619193
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 619193 in chromium-browser (Ubuntu) "Please update chromium-browser in Maverick and Lucid (affects: 1) (heat: 6)" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/619193
<micahg> gnomefreak: probably underused
<gnomefreak> LTS shouldnt have these types of issues IMHO
<micahg> gnomefreak: we have 15k+ packages, can't get them all right :-/
<micahg> gnomefreak: we only have 176 devs that can upload for all those packages
<gnomefreak> true
<micahg> fta: is it stable yet?
<fta> micahg, that guy wants beta, we follow stable
<fta> so it's not there yet
<micahg> fta: right, so they guy's a little jumpy, don't worry about it :)
<micahg> fta: you can make that the master bug for update to 6.0 when it becomes stable if you want
<fta> yep
<gnomefreak> 6.0 isnt stable?
<gnomefreak> 7.0 in daily so i figured 6.0 would be stable
<fta> chrisccoulson, what's the status of the permanent ffe for chromium? and does it include its deps?
<micahg> gnomefreak: beta, new major versions every 6 weeks now
<fta> gnomefreak, http://people.ubuntu.com/~fta/ppa-dashboard/chromium-daily.html
<gnomefreak> thanks
<fta> so stable is 5, beta & dev are 6, and trunk just jumped to 7
<fta> i assume stable will jump shortly
<gnomefreak> micahg: any chance we can get enigmail updated to work with tb31 before replacing 3.0
 * gnomefreak going to test 31
<micahg> gnomefreak: I have it :)
<gnomefreak> micahg: cool
<micahg> gnomefreak: ppa:micahg/mozilla-test
<gnomefreak> micahg: thanks ill ad it
<micahg> gnomefreak: be careful as thunderbird version 3.1 is in there as well
<gnomefreak> micahg: im using nightly so should it still effect me
<micahg> gnomefreak: the only thing holding me back ATM from pushing to maverick is the upgrade isn't smooth.  I've been dogfooding it for almost a week now with no horrible issues (1 issue with closing, but that's known upstream)
<micahg> gnomefreak: there's a dependency loop somewhere and I haven't had time to figure it out yet
<gnomefreak> k
<gnomefreak> seems 3.1 works fine recieveing mail i havent tried replying. micahg would it cause any problem by updateing 3.0 to 3.1 while i have 3.1 nightly installed?
<micahg> gnomefreak: no, but you should back up your 3.0 profile because it will upgrade it, also, you'll have to use aptitude since the dependencies aren't quite working yet
<gnomefreak> micahg: ok thanks
<gnomefreak> micahg: thunderbird upgrade from your testing repo works fine no depends issues using apt
<micahg> gnomefreak: you must not have locales installed :)
<gnomefreak> nope
<gnomefreak> :)
<micahg> right, that's the current issue, I have the common ones installed for testing
<micahg> there's no logical reason for there to be an issue as I didn't add any new conflicts/replaces
<micahg> but I'll look into it when I feel better
<micahg> fta: chrisccoulson: please don't retry the UMD amd64 builds from today so lamont has something to test with
<fta> ?
<micahg> fta: just don't click retry for the UMD amd64 builds :)
<fta> ok, i won't, but the bot will auto-respin in ~7h
<micahg> fta: that's fine, they'll be new builds
<BUGabundo> ey fta
<BUGabundo> long time no see
<fta> adsl sucks
<BUGabundo> ahaha
<BUGabundo> changing isp?
<chrisccoulson> micahg - did you solve the tb-locales upgrade issue?
<micahg> chrisccoulson: not yet, still under the weather
<chrisccoulson> ok, no problem. i'll look at it now :)
<micahg> chrisccoulson: cool, thanks
<chrisccoulson> micahg - was there a specific language causing an issue, or can i reproduce it with any?
<micahg> chrisccoulson: I think any, if not I can check my logs
<chrisccoulson> micahg - hmmm, i managed to upgrade normally through update-manager with all tb-locale-* packages installed
<micahg> :(
<chrisccoulson> hmm, we need to update mozgest it seems
<micahg> chrisccoulson: I guess I"ll downgrade and try to upgrade again and see what the issue is
<chrisccoulson> micahg - ok, no problem. if it's not reproducible, i think we should just upload it once the other packages are ready
<chrisccoulson> if there really is an issue, we'll know about it soon enough
<chrisccoulson> but we should get some good testing in maverick before the 3.1.3 release on sept 7th
<micahg> chrisccoulson: k, I'll finish up adding the changelog entries later this week and push if everything looks good
<chrisccoulson> cool, thanks
<micahg> chrisccoulson: why do we have to update mozgest? did they add more compatability in 3.0.3?
<chrisccoulson> micahg - not sure. perhaps we just need to tweak the install.rdf
 * micahg wonders if the source has a more detailed changelog than teh website
<chrisccoulson> micahg - whats the status with lightning too? i can work on that if you don't have time
<micahg> chrisccoulson: yeah, haven't looked at it yet, if you have time, go for it
<chrisccoulson> ok, i'll take a look at that tomorrow
<micahg> chrisccoulson: I was going to take the TB packaging and change the mozclient + build options
<micahg> chrisccoulson: I didn't build maverick packages yet :)
#ubuntu-mozillateam 2010-08-18
<micahg> chrisccoulson: also, I'll be joining the mozext team in Debian to help with our extensions
<chrisccoulson> cool!
<micahg> chrisccoulson: I also joined pkg-multimedia to help maintain vlc (bdrung already does a good job with it) and mediatomb
<bdrung> micahg: somehow i maintain many multimedia apps (xmms2, audacious, vlc, audacity, ...)
<micahg> bdrung: right, but only vlc is a xul rdepend :)
<chrisccoulson> micahg, that's cool
 * micahg now needs to find the time to actually update mediatomb before it's too late to get it into maverick
<bdrung> micahg: yes. you have to be careful. it always starts with one package ;)
<chrisccoulson> sometimes i think i should actually do something in debian, but i don't have time to chase people to sponsor packages all the time ;)
<micahg> bdrung: I know, it's addictive ;)
<micahg> chrisccoulson: that's why teams are great, you have built-in sponsors
<bdrung> micahg: the step after getting a bunch of packages is to write tools (mozilla-devscripts, syncpackage, ack-sync, sponsor-patch, wrap-and-sort, ...)
<bdrung> chrisccoulson: try it. if it takes too long for you, you still can push to ubuntu and sync it once it's in debian
<micahg> bdrung: right now I'm just short on time and being sick doesn't help
<micahg> chrisccoulson: BTW, I started working on the gnome-shell wrapper again last night, I think with the patch seb added, it'll actually build now, I just need to get the rules target right
<chrisccoulson> micahg - ok, that's good. we still need to fix gjs though don't we?
<chrisccoulson> this is all going to be fun when libmozjs has disappeared ;)
<micahg> chrisccoulson: yeah, I think we can remove the rpath and relax the xul dependencies
<micahg> chrisccoulson: I'm guessing we need to add a note somewhere that a wrapper is needed for any program using the library after that
<chrisccoulson> yeah, possibly. i'm not sure where best to add that though
<chrisccoulson> and i wouldn't worry too much just yet, as gnome-shell is the only thing using gjs
<chrisccoulson> and probably will be the only think for a little while
<chrisccoulson> s/think/thing/
<micahg> chrisccoulson: right, but stuff in the archive is supposed to be "usable" for people's own stuff as well, no?
<chrisccoulson> yeah, it should be. i'm not sure if gjs has any proper documentation or not
<chrisccoulson> if so, we could just change that
<chrisccoulson> if not, then i really wouldn't worry about it too much ;)
<chrisccoulson> if there's no documentation,then people will find it difficult to use anyway
<chrisccoulson> i really think we're going to end up maintaining libmozjs as an entirely separate module soon :/
<micahg> chrisccoulson: if we can convince upstream to do their part, we can :)
<chrisccoulson> b'ah, firefox 4.0 is really broken again :(
<chrisccoulson> asac - i'm not sure how we're going to handle the split branding in firefox 4, it's getting more and more difficult to achieve
<chrisccoulson> last week it was the single chrome.manifest, and now we have omnijar ;)
<asac> ouch
<asac> lets talk about taht over weekend chrisccoulson
<Dimmuxx> so I guess no beta ppa this week?
<chrisccoulson> Dimmuxx, highly unlikely, sorry
<chrisccoulson> unless i switch off omnijar temporarily
<chrisccoulson> but that would not be an incentive to fix it ;)
<Dimmuxx> hehe well it doesn't matter so much since mozilla seem to ignore linux anyway nowadays :/
<chrisccoulson> hmmm, that's not really true ;)
<Dimmuxx> noone is working on the ui afaik
<alexbodn> i've made a script to checkout and debuild bluegriffon, a website editor with xulrunner-2.0-dev from ubuntu ppa. the program builds (apparently correctly) but it doesn't show anything. tell me please how to proceed: upload files etc.
<micahg> rsavoye: are you switching away from savannah for bug tracking also?
<rsavoye> no, only source control
<rsavoye> unfortunately the savannah admin never got bzr setup correctly, and mostly blew off any help the bzr team offered :-(
<rsavoye> so a 1 line check was taking 20 minutes or so with bzr with sftp, way too slow...
<rsavoye> micahg: btw, the cookie problem with YouTube is fixed in the coming release
<rsavoye> it was working a year ago, but somebody accidentally removed all the XPCOM code, so it broke.
<rsavoye> now it uses the newer NPAPI, which has much better coookie handling support
<chrisccoulson> hey micahg
<micahg> rsavoye: hmm, ok, well, maybe we should update launchpad to be able to link gnash bugs to savannah then
<micahg> hi chrisccoulson
<rsavoye> micahg: that would be nice if possible
<rsavoye> on launchpad, it
<rsavoye> s been mostly ubuntu specific issues
<chrisccoulson> rsavoye, i did start looking at your gnash packages a couple of days ago, then i got sidetracked again ;)
<rsavoye> no problem, I've been testing on Maverick since alpha-1 on ARM, x86, and amd64
<rsavoye> the release should be out this weekend, just waiting for two translations to get done
<chrisccoulson> micahg - do you have any idea why the reporter extension isn't working in our FF builds?
<micahg> chrisccoulson: reporter extension?
<chrisccoulson> micahg - yeah, there's meant to be an item in the Help menu to report broken websites, provided by extensions/reporter in the source
<chrisccoulson> but it never gets built
<micahg> chrisccouloreson: I don't know if they use it anym
<chrisccoulson> and it's listed in MOZ_EXTENSIONS_DEFAULT
<micahg> *I don't know if they use it
<chrisccoulson> in browser/confvars.sh
<chrisccoulson> MOZ_EXTENSIONS_DEFAULT=" gnomevfs reporter"
<micahg> maybe it was never updated to 4.0?
<chrisccoulson> the only reason i realised it's not being built is i tried running "make package" in a built tree, and it fails because the extensions/reporter/Makefile is missing, so it expects it to be there :/
<chrisccoulson> micahg - it's not working in 3.6 either
<micahg> chrisccoulson: hmm, idk
<chrisccoulson> ok, no worries. i'll try and figure it out
<chrisccoulson> micahg - not sure if you saw the earlier conversation about lp:firefox being broken again
<micahg> chrisccoulson: I saw the omnijar thing
<micahg> and the patches, but didn't look too closely
<chrisccoulson> yeah, it's pretty broken
<chrisccoulson> and it doesn't build properly anyway, even without the packaging problems
<chrisccoulson> micahg - oh, i see the problem now
<chrisccoulson> in debian/rules:
<chrisccoulson> --enable-extensions=default,-reporter
<chrisccoulson> so, we're deliberately switching it off
<chrisccoulson> i suppose it's a bug in the upstream build system that it completely breaks make package
<micahg> chrisccoulson: ah, ok, there was talk of removing it anyways
<micahg> IIRC
<chrisccoulson> it looks like it's still being used at the moment. do you know why we have it disabled?
<micahg> chrisccoulson: no, what does bzr blame say for the line?
<chrisccoulson> micahg:
<chrisccoulson> 213       fta@sof | 	--enable-extensions=default,-reporter \
<fta> ?
<chrisccoulson> fta - any ideas about that change?
<chrisccoulson> (why we disable the reporter extension)
<fta> which branch?
<chrisccoulson> fta - lp:firefox
<fta> let me check
<chrisccoulson> thanks
<fta> revno: 212
<fta>   * Make the reporter extension a link as we already ship it with xulrunner-1.9
<fta> revno: 213
<fta>   * Don't build the reporter extension at all and revert the firefox-3.0.install changes from the previous commit
<chrisccoulson> fta - ah, makes sense
<micahg> chrisccoulson: yeah, we forgot to reenable for all in one build :)
<chrisccoulson> so, we should revert this change when not building with external xulrunner
<chrisccoulson> ok, i'll do that now
<chrisccoulson> fta - thanks :)
<fta> 2008-03-15, so old..
<chrisccoulson> micahg - after talking to bsmedberg on #developers, i'm wondering whether we should stop using "make install" in our builds
<chrisccoulson> they don't test that upstream
<chrisccoulson> and it's currently broken anyway
<micahg> chrisccoulson: k, what's the alternative
<chrisccoulson> micahg - "make package" and then manually unpack
<fta> ship what's in dist/ :(
<chrisccoulson> fta - that won't work either, there's extra things that happen now to package the chrome
<chrisccoulson> which is what's currently broken in lp:firefox
<fta> if install is not supported, they should remove it, but i will make other dist packagers cry
<fta> -i+it
<chrisccoulson> yeah, i can imagine ;)
<micahg> chrisccoulson: that seems a little unusual, perhaps we should just patch and upstream when there are issues with make install
<chrisccoulson> micahg - yeah, we could do. i was just thinking it might be safer for us to use the tested parts of their build system
<micahg> chrisccoulson: maybe check with glandium and wolfir and see what they do
<chrisccoulson> i'm fairly sure they're just doing make install right now, but some of the recent changes probably aren't going to affect other distro's anyway
<micahg> oh...
<chrisccoulson> (as they're using system libraries)
<chrisccoulson> they're probably not going to benefit from some of these recent changes
<micahg> chrisccoulson: I'm just wondering which way is likely to have a lower margin of error overall
<chrisccoulson> micahg - <bsmedberg> FF-on-XR probably shouldn't be using omnijar
<chrisccoulson> so other distro's may end up shipping close to what they already have
<chrisccoulson> whereas we'll be shipping something closer to what upstream have :)
<micahg> chrisccoulson: so by trying to match upstream's build, we're getting ourselves into trouble?
<chrisccoulson> micahg - i wouldn't say that. we just need to adjust our packaging somewhat to cope with all the changes
<chrisccoulson> in the end, ubuntu users will benefit more from that
<chrisccoulson> hopefully :)
<micahg> chrisccoulson: and no more sparc or ia64 to worry about for maverick
<chrisccoulson> yay \o/
<micahg> apparently the TB voted by email
<chrisccoulson> micahg - https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/technical-board/2010-August/000441.html
<micahg> chrisccoulson: yes, I just read the thread :)
<chrisccoulson> micahg - so, for TB3.1, what do we have left? i see you have enigmail for lucid in your PPA
<chrisccoulson> and tb-locales for maverick and lucid
<chrisccoulson> is there anything else blocking the update?
<micahg> chrisccoulson: I'll try ppa-purge later and try upgrading to 3.1 again to see if there are any issues, if not, then just changelog entries and I'm good to go
<chrisccoulson> micahg - excellent. we should probably aim for tomorrow, which will give us friday to catch any potential fallout before the weekend
<micahg> chrisccoulson: k
<micahg> chrisccoulson: now I remember the issue, I'm using -fshort-wchar to build enigmail which  I shouldn't need since it should be included in the build system
<micahg> chrisccoulson: for enigmail
<jdstrand> chrisccoulson: hey. when is 3.6.9 supposed to come out?
<chrisccoulson> jdstrand, sept 7th
<chrisccoulson> but we'll likely get the first build next week
<jdstrand> chrisccoulson: I'd like to get my apparmor stuff into maverick. what are your thought on a 3.6.8+build1+nobinonly-0ubuntu3?
<jdstrand> s/maverick/maverick sooner than that/
<chrisccoulson> jdstrand, we already bumped the version in lp:firefox/3.6 to get the daily builds working again (we had to drop a patch)
<chrisccoulson> we should get 3.6.9 in to maverick though
<jdstrand> chrisccoulson: right, this is wholly separate from 3.6.9
<jdstrand> chrisccoulson: I just want to get the apparmor stuff tested is all
<chrisccoulson> that's ok, maverick will get the 3.6.9+build1 release next week
<jdstrand> (meaning, we still get 3.6.9 into maverick on whatever schedule you want)
<jdstrand> ok
<jdstrand> that works fine for me
<jdstrand> chrisccoulson: thanks
<chrisccoulson> how close is sept 7th to final freeze?
 * chrisccoulson opens calendar
<jdstrand> otoh I don't know
<micahg> chrisccoulson: it's right after beta1, we should be fine
<jdstrand> going from 3.6.9buil1 to 3.6.9 official is knda a no-brainer though
 * jdstrand looks at keyboard funny
<chrisccoulson> eek, final freeze is sept 16th
<micahg> chrisccoulson: oh, right, we wanted to stage in case we had another delay past Final Freeze
<chrisccoulson> that doesn't give us a lot of breathing space :/
<micahg> chrisccoulson: maybe branch maverick and release the apparmor fixes
<micahg> then we can stage 3.6.9 without worry
<chrisccoulson> yeah, i'm starting  to wonder whether we should do that now
<chrisccoulson> my concern is that we upload build1 to maverick and the release then gets delayed until after final freeze
<micahg> chrisccoulson: right, that's bad
<chrisccoulson> perhaps we should be branching for maverick already :/
<micahg> we don't want a bad build on the ISOs
<chrisccoulson> it seems so early though ;)
<micahg> chrisccoulson: we're < 2 months from release
 * micahg really needs to rush to get newer versions of things in before beta...
<jdstrand> chrisccoulson: you might ask how asac has handled that in the past
<jdstrand> chrisccoulson: I can say that hardy had 3.0~b5+nobinonly-0ubuntu3 at release
<jdstrand> we almost immediately upgraded to 3.0.1 (or something) iirc
<micahg> jdstrand: yes, and asac's said on many occasions he took flac for that
<chrisccoulson> jdstrand, we should just update to 4.0~b5 then :)
<jdstrand> *shrug*
<jdstrand> it is a different time now
<micahg> jdstrand: that was also because we couldn't ship FF2 as default for the LTS
<chrisccoulson> yeah, we don't have that sort of restriction now
<jdstrand> we will be upgrading the 3.6 series almost immediately with a security update regardless
<micahg> jdstrand: right, but we don't want to risk having a broken build on the ISOs
<micahg> if we can help it that is :)
<jdstrand> well, like I said, I don't care, I just want my apparmor stuff in maverick :)
<chrisccoulson> final freeze is 3 weeks this cycle :/
<chrisccoulson> why do we freeze so early?
<jdstrand> 10.10.10 baby
<micahg> chrisccoulson: better QA/fixes for final freeze
<chrisccoulson> if we don't upload build1 straight to maverick, i'm wondering what's the best process for testing it
<micahg> chrisccoulson: why not UMS like the other releases?
<chrisccoulson> for 3.6.4, i think we uploaded it to the u-m-s PPA several weeks before the lucid release
<micahg> it's in /topic
<chrisccoulson> so that's probably ok
<micahg> chrisccoulson: right and it wasn't released until 1.5 months later :)
<jdstrand> chrisccoulson: if you decide to not push 3.6.9, I am more than happy uploading a 3.6.8...ubuntu3 to maverick
<chrisccoulson> yeah, we could do. we should probably wait and see what issues come out of build1 testing next week though
<jdstrand> chrisccoulson: k
<micahg> chrisccoulson: is it worth adding some simple TB options to the mail indicator this cycle just so it shows up?
 * micahg never added it to .head...
<micahg> chrisccoulson: BTW, you're quoted in OMGbuntu: http://feedproxy.google.com/~r/d0od/~3/tFZRSH-AYDI/messaging-menu-support-for-thunderbird.html
<chrisccoulson> heh, pressure's on :/
<micahg> I was thinking to add it to .head after I committed 3.1.2
<Dimmuxx> Is there any proper api documentation about the messaging menu somewhere? I have been thinking about using it for stuff
<micahg> and request an FFe for it
<chrisccoulson> micahg - i think we should wait until we've got proper integration with the menu
<micahg> chrisccoulson: k
<fta> speaking of app indicator, i wonder why i don't get the "new email" notification from evo
<chrisccoulson> fta - i find the new mail notifications from evolution are quite flaky ;)
<chrisccoulson> are your mails going through a filter and being moved in to a folder other than your inbox?
<chrisccoulson> lack of messaging menu integration is the only thing stopping me from moving to thunderbird ;)
<fta> i use procmail to sort my emails, before going to my imaps server
<fta> last time i tried, i didn't like tb, felt out of place
<chrisccoulson> i quite like tb, but i just don't like the lack of integration
<chrisccoulson> which is why i'm really keen to get it in the messaging indicator
<micahg> I guess I don't notice since I use xfce
<fta> grrr, deco, lost the last 3min
<fta> (deco=disconnection)
<micahg> chrisccoulson: we might have some issues...security pushed openjdk 6b18-1.8.1 to hardy as well
<micahg> chrisccoulson: we might have some issues...security pushed openjdk 6b18-1.8.1 to hardy as well
<chrisccoulson> micahg - yeah, that's intentional i think
<micahg> yeah, but apparently, it broke tomcat on hardy :-/
<micahg> see -motu list
<chrisccoulson> micahg - yeah, kees is already looking at that
<micahg> chrisccoulson: I was more concerned with our Jaava support
<micahg> in FF
<chrisccoulson> it should be ok, other than the plugin is already provided by another source package
<chrisccoulson> hmmm, i wonder if there's a conflict there too
<chrisccoulson> no, that's ok actually, it has the proper Replaces on it ;)
<micahg> ah good
#ubuntu-mozillateam 2010-08-19
<fta2> hi
<fta2> micahg, ff is blocked on firefox.postinst
<fta2> Setting up firefox-branding (3.6.9~hg20100817r34537+nobinonly-0ubuntu1~umd2) ...
<fta2> Setting up firefox (3.6.9~hg20100817r34537+nobinonly-0ubuntu1~umd2) ...
<fta2> Installing new version of config file /etc/apparmor.d/usr.bin.firefox ...
<fta2> update-alternatives: using /usr/bin/firefox to provide /usr/bin/x-www-browser (x-www-browser) in auto mode.
<fta2> stuck for ~1h doing nothing
<micahg> fta2: on your system?
<micahg> fta2: can you attach gdb or strace to it and see where it's stuck?
<fta2> there's no crash
<fta2> apt-get(13297)───dpkg(15432)───firefox.postins(15525)───cut(15529)
<fta2> so the cut is expecting something
<micahg> fta2: yes, but you said it's stuck, so it must be waiting for something
 * micahg checks
<fta2>         ubuntu_major=`cut -d '.' -f 1`
<fta2>         ubuntu_minor=`cut -d '.' -f 2`
<fta2> needs something to cut
<fta2> a filename or something on stdin
 * micahg and bzr blame jdstrand :)
<micahg> fta2: agreed
<micahg> jdstrand: can you look at the ff3.6.head postinst in the morning and make sure there's something for it to cut :)
 * micahg is supposed to be sleeping
<jdstrand> micahg, fta2: ooooppps!
<jdstrand> I'll fix
<jdstrand> I was trying to test yesterday but couldn't get firefox to build on maverick and was going to look at why this morning
<fta2> jdstrand, hi, did you get the last part?
<fta2> <fta2> jdstrand, http://paste.ubuntu.com/480310/
<fta2> <fta2> also, i'm not sure this -ge test is wise. isn't lucid now 9101?
<jdstrand> fta2: lucid is 10.04.1, but the cut is on the '.', so I'll only take the 1st and 2nd anyway
<jdstrand> fta2: not to mention, lsb_release doesn't show 10.04.1
<jdstrand> fta2: I thought the same thing yesterday and looked at it pretty hard
<jdstrand> and decided it was ok
<jdstrand> of course, if I actually used lsb_release! :)
<fta2> i've been told to use /etc/lsb-release instead of lsb_release as the latter involves a lot of python and is too slow, hence my patch
<jdstrand> I stole that from debian/rules btw
<jdstrand> fta2: oh, your patch in chromium? I'll look at it
<jdstrand> thanks
<fta2> the pastebin is for firefox
<fta2> inspired from my patch in chromium
 * jdstrand nods
<jdstrand> oh I see
<jdstrand> cool
<jdstrand> oh I get it now
<jdstrand> right, so if yours did 10.04.1 we'd be in trouble
<jdstrand> echo DISTRIB_RELEASE=10.04.1 | cut -d= -f2 | sed 's/\([0-9]*\.[0-9]*\)\..*/\1/g' works
<jdstrand> I don't like it as much though
 * jdstrand keeps fiddling
<jdstrand> echo DISTRIB_RELEASE=10.04.1 | cut -d= -f2 | cut -d '.' -f1,2 | tr -d '.'
<jdstrand> that last cut works, but is weird
<jdstrand> I think I'll use this:
<jdstrand> echo DISTRIB_RELEASE=10.04.1 | cut -d= -f2 | cut -d '.' -f-2 | tr -d '.'
<jdstrand> (obviously with grep and not echo)
<HurricaneHarry> I have a dpkg --configure problem with firefox (3.6.9~hg20100817r34537+nobinonly-0ubuntu1~umd2~lucid)
<jdstrand> well, maybe not obviously with my last lame commit
<jdstrand> HurricaneHarry: is it just hanging?
<HurricaneHarry> yes
<chrisccoulson> hi jsdstrand
<chrisccoulson> so it was you who broke the dailies :P
<jdstrand> HurricaneHarry: yeah, that would be me and what I am talking about
<jdstrand> chrisccoulson: I think you mean I just fixed the dailies
<chrisccoulson> heh :)
<jdstrand> chrisccoulson: it is all a matter of perspective
<jdstrand> seriously, sorry
<chrisccoulson> jdstrand - i also noticed that you're committing to lp:~mozillateam/firefox/firefox-3.7.head
<chrisccoulson> we're not using that branch anymore ;)
<jdstrand> chrisccoulson: ah, ok, well I'll get that fixed
<HurricaneHarry> nice, nice and nice, but how do I recover ?
<chrisccoulson> jdstrand, thanks
<jdstrand> HurricaneHarry: ps auxww|grep cut
<jdstrand> HurricaneHarry: then kill the offending cut
<jdstrand> HurricaneHarry: you can then update /var/lib/dpkg/info/firefox.postinst to have:
<jdstrand> ubuntu_major=`lsb_release -rs | cut -d '.' -f 1`
<jdstrand> ubuntu_minor=`lsb_release -rs | cut -d '.' -f 2`
<jdstrand> HurricaneHarry: then run 'sudo dpkg --configure -a ; sudo apt-get -f install'
<jdstrand> chrisccoulson: so can we trigger a new dailies build manually?
<jdstrand> chrisccoulson: otherwise we should probably delete those from the ppa
<chrisccoulson> jdstrand, fta probably can ;)
<jdstrand> well, we can do the latter regardless
<jdstrand> chrisccoulson: I can tell you what happened. I made the commit knowing that the dailies wouldn't be built for a while. then I went to test and couldn't build maverick :( then I said 'I'll look at why it isn't building in the morning' forgeting that I made a change I didn't test :(
 * jdstrand puts brown bag securely around face and neck
<HurricaneHarry> jdstrand: thanks, worked like a charm.
<jdstrand> HurricaneHarry: glad to hear
<jdstrand> fta2: can we trigger a dailies rebuild and/or delete the offending firefox packages? I don't have power to delete in there
<gnomefreak> firefox is taking forever to setup
<gnomefreak> > 5mins
<fta2> kill the cut
<fta2> jdstrand, respining umd
<jdstrand> gnomefreak: see my discussion with HurricaneHarry ^
<jdstrand> fta2: thanks
<gnomefreak> jdstrand: thanks, i just have to remember the command i need :)
<gnomefreak> !lock
<ubot2> Factoid 'lock' not found
<gnomefreak> !dpkglock
<ubot2> Factoid 'dpkglock' not found
<gnomefreak> jdstrand: thanks that worked
<jdstrand> gnomefreak: glad to hear. sorry for the problem
<gnomefreak> jdstrand: no problem
<micahg> chrisccoulson: so about that screensaver bug, we already have 2 bugs for that are linked upstream, I was going to dupe it against the non-full screen one which upstream isn't sure if they want to do yet
<chrisccoulson> micahg - ok, no worries.
<chrisccoulson> for the non full-screen case, i'm going to add it to my power-management extension
<chrisccoulson> it should be quite trivial to do
<chrisccoulson> although it won't ever work for flash
<micahg> chrisccoulson: full screen makes more sense actually than non-full screen
<micahg> chrisccoulson: BTW, I'll upload Thunderbird later tonight, I think the issue is just with my system for the upgrade
<micahg> the live CD for 10.04 had no issue when I added my PPA
<chrisccoulson> micahg - cool, that's good :)
<micahg> chrisccoulson: I found out that I need the symlink patch from ff36 and I respun the builds in my PPA
<micahg> chrisccoulson: upstream was supposed to have committed the fix, but they backed it out
<chrisccoulson> micahg - i'm going to start fixing the lp:firefox branch tonight
<chrisccoulson> it might be a good idea for us to not commit to it whilst i'm fixing it, so i don't have to keep rebasing my local branch
<chrisccoulson> jdstrand, are you still pushing changes to lp:firefox?
<jdstrand> chrisccoulson: I'm done
<chrisccoulson> jdstrand, cool, thanks
<micahg> chrisccoulson: k, I'll leave it to you then to manage daily breakage until you tell me
<asac> Installing new version of config file /etc/apparmor.d/usr.bin.firefox ...
<asac> update-alternatives: using /usr/bin/firefox to provide /usr/bin/x-www-browser (x-www-browser) in auto mode.
<asac> :(((
<asac> my upgrade hangs there for 5 hours now
<micahg> asac: should be fixed in umd2
<asac> oh that was a bug on our side?
<asac> hell
<micahg> asac: yes
<asac> i cannot even kill it using ctrl+c
<jdstrand> asac: yes, so backscroll at 07:59 < jdstrand>
<jdstrand> s/so/see/
 * micahg will bbiab
<jdstrand> asac: assuming you are using a daily for firefox (3.6)
<jdstrand> asac: it should be fixed in the dailies now (after apt-get update)
<asac> jdstrand: ah it was you ;)
<jdstrand> it was :(
<asac> thats the result from rejecting qws :-P
<jdstrand> hehe
<asac> it always comes back ;)
<chrisccoulson> hmmmm, why have i suddenly started noticing triagers coming along and marking bugs incomplete without asking for any information?
<chrisccoulson> weird :/
<asac> umd2
<asac> is still hanging for me
<asac> do i need to do some cleanup from previous upgrade?
<asac> jdstrand: ?
<micahg> asac: is it that bad if I upload enigmail tonight with -fshort-wchar and figure out later why it's needed?
<micahg> chrisccoulson: BTW, it's still up in the air if we actually need the new version of  NSPR for the next update
<micahg> chrisccoulson: NSS is no longer needed
<micahg> chrisccoulson: but they're updating
<jdstrand> asac: you need umd3
<jdstrand> https://launchpad.net/~ubuntu-mozilla-daily/+archive/ppa/+packages
<chrisccoulson> micahg - oh, they reverted the change?
<micahg> chrisccoulson: no, we're just not sure why we need it since the issue was there before, I'm going to post one of the UMD logs upstream and maybe they can tell us
<micahg> s/issue/variable/
<asac> jdstrand: do i need to remove umd2 first ?
<asac> or do some cleanup?
<jdstrand> asac: well, if you manually edited var/lib/dpkg/info/firefox.postinst, no. otherwise I'm not sure
<jdstrand> asac: let me rephrase. as long as dpkg is happy, you don't have to do anything
<micahg> chrisccoulson: still might be a good idea to update maverick since NSS includes new root certs I think
<asac> jdstrand: ok i can confirm that it recovered by just dist-upgrade
<jdstrand> cool, thanks
<chrisccoulson> grrrr, hate nspluginwrapper
<asac> micahg: back to your question. if its the case that you need to add short-wchar, go ahead. but i really think its a) auto added to the .pc files ... and b) auto added by the confiugre.in ... so something must have changed and we should check why was that etc.
<asac> chrisccoulson: right ;)
<chrisccoulson> i should try and write something that actually works
<asac> micahg: e.g. what change made that flag go away on amd64 ... maybe upstream think toolchain was fixed to not need it etc.
<asac> chrisccoulson: heh. you should make it so that the OOPP process can be 32-bit ;)
<micahg> asac: it was added to the xul 192 build system, but I don't see it in the nspr.oc
<micahg> *.pc
<asac> micahg: it was never in nspr.pc i think ... only in libxul.pc etc.
<asac> and in the mozilla main build system
<chrisccoulson> asac - i wonder if that's possible already?
<asac> like confiugre.ac or so
<micahg> asac: ah, maybe it never got into our tarball then, I'll check later
 * chrisccoulson will try the 32-bit plugin-container on my box
<micahg> asac: I just want to get it uploaded so people can start testing
<asac> chrisccoulson: i think it cant be that bad. though i dont know how they rpc is done. if its just binary datastructures it might not work, but if its a real protocol i dont see why not
<chrisccoulson> asac - i'll try it in a bit
<asac> chrisccoulson: yeah ;) ... then we do a two run build and fix firefox to choose the right plugin container ;)
<chrisccoulson> if it works then we should just offer a solution based around that and get rid of nspluginwrapper entirely
<micahg> has multiarch landed yet?
<asac> based on the plugin needed ... though i am not sure what happens with two different containers ;)
<asac> chrisccoulson: yeah. thats what i am thinking. kill nspluginwrapper by using OOPP for that
<asac> micahg: no. but that shouldnt stop us i would hope ;)
<asac> mozilla always spans their own micro cosmos ... most likely we would just also go for in-source gtk+ ;)
<asac> which probably would be embraced upstream instantaneously ;)
<asac> j.k
<micahg> yeah, but we would need both 32 bit and 64 bit and have too choose the right one based on the plugin
<asac> since when is mconner gone from our channel?
<asac> ;)
<asac> seems the war is over :-P
<asac> micahg: right. thats what i ment above with "choose the right plugin container"
<micahg> ok :)
<micahg> if that could be upstreamed, they could have 64 bit FF with 32 bit flash too :)
<micahg> on windows I mean
<asac> yeah. would be a major contribution ;)
<asac> good stuff
<asac> but i dont see us getting that done :-P
<asac> though now with mighty chrisccoulson it might really happen
<chrisccoulson> heh :)
<chrisccoulson> bbiab, dinner time for me
<asac> kk i am off too soon
<rsavoye> gnash runs great 64 bit, don't know why Adobe can't figure this out :-)
<Dimmuxx> the 64bit alpha flash works great too
<micahg> Dimmuxx: no longer developed
<Dimmuxx> I know but still, it works great :P
<rsavoye> Gnash is your only hope :-)
<micahg> rsavoye: well, chrisccoulson might get a 32 but plugin container working ;)
<rsavoye> we even still support 64bit ppc
<micahg> *bit
<chrisccoulson> heh, i'll certainly have a go ;)
<chrisccoulson> hmmm, ubufox upgrades from lucid -> maverick are broken
<chrisccoulson> i've just seen 2 identical bug reports now
<rsavoye> I'd think ubufox is unnecessary these days since Firefox lets you switch now
<Dimmuxx> what's ubufox?
<chrisccoulson> ubufox is the extension we ship which provides the plugin finder integration with apt, restart notifications and dynamic homepage URL
<chrisccoulson> i can't remember what else it does ;)
<Dimmuxx> ah
<chrisccoulson> jdstrand, not sure if you want to sponsor nss/nspr when you get some time :)
#ubuntu-mozillateam 2010-08-20
<era> yo. when is the jaegertrace merger planned for the 4.0 builds?
<micahg> era: sept 1 , but I haven't checked this weeks meeting notes yet
* micahg changed the topic of #ubuntu-mozillateam to: Welcome to the Ubuntu Mozilla Team: |  Mailing List: http://is.gd/83fnr | Firefox 3.6.8 in Hardy-Maverick | Thunderbird 3.1 (Now in Mozilla Daily PPA) Coming to Maverick and Stable PPA Soon | Firefox 4.0 Beta PPA coming soon | Report Mozilla PPA bugs here: http://is.gd/dPMLv | Help test Mozilla prerelease updates http://is.gd/dsudW
<era> micahg, will the arewefastyet score skyrocket?
<micahg> era: idk what that is
<era> http://arewefastyet.com/
 * micahg is still using 3.6 until the beta PPA is ready
<micahg> era: idk
<Dimmuxx> hmm about the 32bit oopp flash in 64bit https://bugzilla.mozilla.org/show_bug.cgi?id=559142
<ubot2> Mozilla bug 559142 in Plug-ins "64-bit Firefox for Mac OS X can't use 32-bit plugins" [Normal,New]
<micahg> Dimmuxx: chrisccoulson said he'd work on that
<Dimmuxx> yeah I was here :)
<Dimmuxx> I just happend to find that ticket when I was looking for something else
<micahg> Dimmuxx: beta PPA will have to wait until chrisccoulson fixes up FF4 build
<Dimmuxx> yes he said something about some bug
<micahg> Dimmuxx: well, there's the omnijar issue
<Dimmuxx> ah that's the one he mentioned
<Dimmuxx> it seems to be worth waiting for
<era> don't we already have a 4.0 ppa?
<era> <__<
<era> the daily is good enough
<micahg> era: no, first was all in one build which chrisccoulson fixed, now omnijar which he's working on
<era> omnijar?
<micahg> era: some people like stability in their browser so the milestone betas are more appropriate <-- I'm in this group
<micahg> era: all the branding and .js files are in one super .jar to speed up load time
<era> whoa, like an xpi?
<micahg> idk, xpi is like a zip file
<micahg> asac: ping
<asac> micahg: ?
<micahg> asac: hi
<micahg> asac: Can I drop the TB2 migration stuff from tb.head now?
<micahg> since there's no migration path from TB2 to maverick
<micahg> the only thing would be the PPA, but there, the .mozilla-thunderbird folder will just be ignored as it probably should be
<asac> micahg: i would apply the same backporting reasoning i had yesterday. dont drop it from head if head might get backported to a distro that has a tb2 migration path at some point
<micahg> asac: well, we will be pushing 3.1 to Lucid I think probably later this year
<micahg> asac: the thing is, that code is messy and hackish w/the symlink and whatnot
 * asac on a call for 1h
 * micahg thinks this should be picked up in the morning
<asac> heh
<asac> micahg: it must be too early for you
<asac> go to bed ;)
<micahg> asac: 2AM, but I said I'd upload tonight :(
<micahg> asac: also enigmail is ready, but we have no branch for it in Ubuntu/maverick so I didn't do it in a vcs
<micahg> asac: I'm going to sleep soon, please let chrisccoulson know what happened and I'll be back in about 6.5 hrs
<asac> micahg: yeah. go to bed
<asac> ;)
<micahg> asac: thanks
<fta> jdstrand, mdeslaur: fyi, http://googlechromereleases.blogspot.com/2010/08/stable-channel-update_19.html
<gnomefreak> seems tb31 daily is not working at all
<chrisccoulson> gnomefreak, whats wrong with it?
<gnomefreak> chrisccoulson: it doesnt start
<chrisccoulson> eeek
<chrisccoulson> i'm not using the daily atm, as i'm running what will be uploaded to maverick instead
<gnomefreak> chrisccoulson: micahg's PPA version works
<chrisccoulson> yeah, that's what i'm using now
<chrisccoulson> i'll have a look in a bit, but i'm busy trying to get ff4 builds working again
<gnomefreak> i dont really feel like adding each email address to it atm, still a bit early
<gnomefreak> thanks
<fta> chrisccoulson, http://googlechromereleases.blogspot.com/2010/08/stable-channel-update_19.html
<Dimmuxx> chrisccoulson: https://bugzilla.mozilla.org/show_bug.cgi?id=559142
<ubot2> Mozilla bug 559142 in Plug-ins "64-bit Firefox for Mac OS X can't use 32-bit plugins" [Normal,New]
<micahg> gnomefreak: The symlink patch is missing from the maverick build
<micahg> I have it here locally
<gnomefreak> micahg: the daily?
<micahg> both daily and my PPA
 * gnomefreak on Lucid and it isnt working
<micahg> hmm
<micahg> I updated the lucid build in my PPA with it
<gnomefreak> your PPA in Lucid works i just dont feel like adding 10 accounts
<micahg> gnomefreak: oh...but you added them to the daily?
<micahg> gnomefreak: I forgot about the migrator which is why I didn't upload last night
<gnomefreak> micahg: i had them added to daily
<micahg> chrisccoulson: ^^
<micahg> gnomefreak: the upload to maverick will be able to migrate that/the new thunderbird.head daily will also soon
<gnomefreak> as long as i get to keep both profiles in tact
<micahg> gnomefreak: well, thunderbird in daily will be 3.1 soon
<micahg> but will offer to migrate the profile from tb-3.1
<gnomefreak> yeah my profile is .thunderbird-3.1 where asa the PPa profile is .thunderbird
<micahg> chrisccoulson: around?
<chrisccoulson> micahg - yeah, sorry was just grabbing a bit of late lunch
 * gnomefreak dreams of lunch
<micahg> chrisccoulson: k, np, so did you read the irc log from around 17:00 UTC
<micahg> oops
<micahg> I meant 7:00 UTC
<chrisccoulson> micahg - no, i've not read them
<micahg> chrisccoulson: k, well, he's the issue
<micahg> I forgot about the migrator for the TB 3.1 update
<micahg> I'm subsequently worked on it, but I'm not sure I chose the right path, so I didn't upload
<micahg> chrisccoulson: I was thinking to drop the TB2 specific code in the shell wrapper
<micahg> but asac suggested keeping it since we'll backport to Lucid
<chrisccoulson> possibly, but  we don't have to backport all changes to lucid
<micahg> chrisccoulson: right, that's what I figured, we could not backport the shell wrapper changes or just the TB3.1 reference changes
<micahg> I originally did it as one commit, but I can break it out still since I didn't push yet
<chrisccoulson> i don't mind either way really. i probably would have just dropped it from maverick
<micahg> chrisccoulson: glad to know I was on the right path :)
<micahg> chrisccoulson: k, so should I break it out to 1 change for 3.0 to 3.1 and one change to drop 2.0 stuff?
<chrisccoulson> micahg - yeah, that seems sensible
<micahg> chrisccoulson: k, how much testing do I need before uploading this?  and should I still push today?
<chrisccoulson> yeah, i'd upload today :)
<chrisccoulson> micahg - did you say the maverick version was missing another change to the shell script?
<micahg> chrisccoulson: the beta profile migrator, that's it
<micahg> chrisccoulson: I'm also just changing to tb-3.0 beta pariticipation stuff to 3.1 since we dropped 3.0 6 months ago
<micahg> chrisccoulson: and the dailies not having an upgrade from 2.0 to 3.1 will be ok?  Should make both parallel installable now since it doesn't munge the old dir anymore
<chrisccoulson> micahg - yeah, that should be ok. we have the same issue with firefox since we cleaned the package
<fta> ok, let's see if my adsl is more stable now..
<chrisccoulson> (there's no upgrade path to the dailies from old releases)
<chrisccoulson> hi fta
<fta> hi
<micahg> chrisccoulson: k
<micahg> chrisccoulson: also, there's no current VCS for enigmail, am I ok with that as well
<chrisccoulson> micahg - yeah, that's ok
<micahg> so far so good with the new migrator
<chrisccoulson> cool
<chrisccoulson> this firefox stuff is a PITA
<chrisccoulson> even defaults/ is shipped in omni.jar, making it impossible to have system-wide preferences
<fta> grrr
<micahg> \o/ all three options work this time :)
<micahg> k, I'm uploading then...
 * micahg hopes there's no fiasco this time since the TB2 shell code is gone
<chrisccoulson> excellent :)
<micahg> I'll upload tb-locales and enigmail in an hour, have to run out, tb is uploading now
<chrisccoulson> thanks
<chrisccoulson> jdstrand - would you mind sponsoring nss and nspr to maverick?
<jdstrand> chrisccoulson: ok. do you have signed source packages somewhere?
<chrisccoulson> jdstrand, not yet - they're just in bzr (lp:~mozillateam/nss/nss.head and lp:~mozillateam/nspr/nspr.head)
<jdstrand> chrisccoulson: feel free to upload to chinstrap and ping me, and I will sponsor them
<chrisccoulson> jdstrand, cool, thanks. i'll do that in a minute
<micahg> chrisccoulson: thunderbird-locales should be native i.e. 3.1.2ubuntu1, right since there's no upstream tarball?
<chrisccoulson> micahg - was it native before?
<micahg> chrisccoulson: no, but I was told it should've been, just making sure before I upload
<micahg> chrisccoulson: well, it was just the versioning wasn't
<chrisccoulson> micahg - oh, i see. so we had native packaging before and a non-native number?
<micahg> chrisccoulson: yes
 * micahg needs to clean up lintian and standards stuff, but can do later before Final Freeze
<chrisccoulson> yeah, that version number looks ok then
<chrisccoulson> micahg - i added a TODO file in lp:firefox with a list of things which don't work now ;)
<chrisccoulson> so we don't forget....
<micahg> chrisccoulson: ok :)
<micahg> chrisccoulson: I uploaded tb-locales and am about to upload enigmail
<chrisccoulson> excellent \o/
 * micahg hopes all the changes are in teh changelog
<micahg> here it goes
 * micahg has to hurry up and get ready for $WORK now :)(
<gnomefreak> damn hes not here
<gnomefreak> !info pidgin maverick
<ubot2> gnomefreak: pidgin (source: pidgin): graphical multi-protocol instant messaging client for X. In component main, is optional. Version 1:2.6.6-1ubuntu4 (maverick), package size 563 kB, installed size 1792 kB
<gnomefreak> we should really update that. so now more than 1 bug report
<gnomefreak> ok done with Pidgin bugs for today i think
<gnomefreak> micahg: you help with pidgin builds?
<micahg> gnomefreak: I backported teh last version since the devs were running behind
<gnomefreak> micahg: we are a bunch of releases out of date
<micahg> gnomefreak: huh? maverick has 2.7.3
<gnomefreak> latest upstream is 2.7.3
<gnomefreak> !info pidgin maverick
<ubot2> gnomefreak: pidgin (source: pidgin): graphical multi-protocol instant messaging client for X. In component main, is optional. Version 1:2.6.6-1ubuntu4 (maverick), package size 563 kB, installed size 1792 kB
<gnomefreak> ^^^
<gnomefreak> is there at least a PPA?
<micahg> gnomefreak: try rmadison http://pastebin.com/W8ZeKb9G
<gnomefreak> i dopnt have a maverick box at this time
<micahg> gnomefreak: pidgin dev PPA is out of date
<gnomefreak> oh ok
<micahg> gnomefreak: ppa:micahg/ppa should have 2.7.3
<gnomefreak> thanks ill look
<gnomefreak> maybe it will fix my bug but some how i doubt it
<fta> chrisccoulson, i want to do my own app menu, something like the app indicator (a menu, with some actions and a status icon), where should i start? any recommendation?
<Dimmuxx> that's just a gtk menu more or less
<micahg> chrisccoulson: pyxpcom in Debian NEW thanks to glandium :)
<chrisccoulson> micahg - yeah, it's not going to work for us though ;)
<micahg> chrisccoulson: why not?
<chrisccoulson> AFAICT it installs things in to components/
<chrisccoulson> (which relies on a stable directory)
<micahg> chrisccoulson: k, I'll try to grab it over the weekend and see if we can tweak it, it would be nice if we could sync/tweak
<chrisccoulson> we would need to redo it and build it like an extension most likely
<micahg> chrisccoulson: are you willing to pull into maverick with its future unknown (FF40+)
<chrisccoulson> else we'll be rebuilding it every time we do a firefox update ;)
<chrisccoulson> yeah, i'm not too sure about maverick just yet
<micahg> chrisccoulson: well, that's the issue, pyxpcom offers more interfaces than extensions provide that's why people were screaming for it and probably why upstream gave up on it
<chrisccoulson> i'll have a look at it in a bit
<chrisccoulson> i'm hoping to try and get ff4 builds working again tonight
<chrisccoulson> i'm really tempted to start using make package. it would mean we get a en-US xpi language pack for free
<chrisccoulson> which we seem to be manually creating in quite a complex way atm
<chrisccoulson> (which no longer works)
<micahg> oh, that's a plus too
<micahg> chrisccoulson: do you know how to pull packages from Debian NEW, glandium offered preview access to it
<micahg> chrisccoulson: http://people.debian.org/~glandium/pyxpcom_0.0~hg20100212-1.dsc
<chrisccoulson> micahg - you can use dget for that
<micahg> chrisccoulson: I know :), he uploaded there special for us :)
<chrisccoulson> oh, i thought you were asking me how to get it ;)
<micahg> chrisccoulson: no, I was asking if you knew how to pull from NEW :)
<micahg> fta: the thunderbird umd upload will be broke tonight since I pushed 3.1
<micahg> it needs a patch from the other branch to work, I'll fix sat night
<fta> k
<chrisccoulson> hi fta. were you trying to create an app using an app-indicator, or write a whole new indicator?
<chrisccoulson> micahg - ff4 built \o/
<fta> chrisccoulson, write a new one, i guess
<fta> i mean, i need a dedicated menu, like the sound one
<fta> i need to listen to various events
<chrisccoulson> fta - oh, i'm not too sure about that. i'm not sure if that's well documented or not
<chrisccoulson> might be worth talking to tedg ;)
<fta> i fetched lp:indicator-applet, seems to just be a wrapper to lots of .so
<Dimmuxx> libindicate-doc might be interesting for you
<chrisccoulson> yeah, the indicator-applet doesn't have much interesting in it. i would have a look at the individual indicators instead
<chrisccoulson> micahg - ff4 loads faster :)
<Dimmuxx> time to make the beta ppa then ;)
<chrisccoulson> Dimmuxx, i'm resting now ;)
<Dimmuxx> will it be called ubuntu-mozilla-beta btw?
<fta> ch 5.0.375.127~r55887 is building the stable ppa, i'd appreciate some tests before i submit it to maverick and lucid-security
<chrisccoulson> dear compiz, when i open an app in docky, i usually want it to appear focused :)
<chrisccoulson> fta - when will the build finish?
<fta> less than 1h
<chrisccoulson> i'll probably still be awake then ;)
<fta> but with lp, who knows for sure :P
<chrisccoulson> heh
<fta> grrr, i wanted to buy a kindle 3, but $129 of taxes for a $139 device, no way
<chrisccoulson> ouch!
<chrisccoulson> eek, the breakpad symbols for ff4.0 are 115MB ;/
<fta> damn, it's available in the uk, but not in fr
<fta> and uk won't ship to fr :(
<chrisccoulson> micahg - what do you think about bug 520049?
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 520049 in gecko-mediaplayer (Ubuntu) "general.useragent.override in firefox spontaneously switches to quicktime 7 (affects: 1) (heat: 6)" [Undecided,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/520049
<chrisccoulson> i think it's pretty bad that a plugin changes the user agent string
<chrisccoulson> and then crashes
<chrisccoulson> so it never resets again
#ubuntu-mozillateam 2010-08-21
<Dimmuxx> hehe nice one
<fta> *sigh* a new ch beta
<BUGabundo> aahahahaah
<BUGabundo> they must love you
<BUGabundo> but my 8 months old bug is still open
<BUGabundo> I *really* hope it doesn't land in betas
<BUGabundo> or MANY ppl in coorperate env will be screwed
<fta> http://people.ubuntu.com/~fta/adsl-nightmare.png
<BUGabundo> looks lime mine
<fta> i used to have zero disconnection in a week
<fta> now, i have ~40 a day
<fta> http://www.osnews.com/story/23698/Why_I_Turned_on_AdBlock_Today  lol
* micahg changed the topic of #ubuntu-mozillateam to: Welcome to the Ubuntu Mozilla Team: |  Mailing List: http://is.gd/83fnr | Firefox 3.6.8 in Hardy-Maverick | Thunderbird 3.1 Now in Maverick/Daily PPA, Coming to Stable PPA Soon | Firefox 4.0 Beta PPA coming soon | Report Mozilla PPA bugs here: http://is.gd/dPMLv | Help test Mozilla prerelease updates http://is.gd/dsudW
<BUGabundo> see what happens when you touch a long long static topic?
<BUGabundo> you ping timeout
<bobby> I was customizing some settings in about:config and then ran the sunspider benchmark
<bobby> I got 1500ms...
<bobby> I then realized I turned off TraceMonkey... fail
<fta> crimsun_, bug 621946 (another p-a related openarena crash)
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 621946 in openarena (Ubuntu) "openarena crashed with SIGSEGV in stream_get_timing_info_callback() (affects: 1) (heat: 6)" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/621946
<fta> debian 593422
<ubot2> Debian bug 593422 in libasound2 "openarena: Segfaults unless pulseaudio is installed and running." [Grave,Open] http://bugs.debian.org/593422
<fta> hmm
#ubuntu-mozillateam 2010-08-22
<vishu> hi guys
<vishu> youtube videos are not playing in firefox
<vishu> can you help
<micahg> vishu: what version?
<vishu> 3.6.8
<micahg> k, what ubuntu version
<vishu> i downloaded it from mozilla site copied it to /usr/local
<vishu> ubuntu  9.04
<micahg> vishu: 3.6.8 is in -updates for 9.0.4, get rid of what you d/l from mozilla
<vishu> hmm how?
<micahg> !info firefox jaunty
<ubot2> micahg: firefox (source: firefox-3.0): meta package for the popular mozilla web browser. In component main, is optional. Version 3.0.19+nobinonly-0ubuntu0.9.04.1 (jaunty), package size 67 kB, installed size 124 kB
<micahg> vishu: firefox or firefox-3.0 is now 3.6.8 in jaunty
<micahg> vishu: firefox or firefox-3.0 is now 3.6.8 in jaunty-updates
<vishu> can i just remove the firefox i downloaded from /usr/local?
<micahg> vishu: yes
<vishu> k 1 sec
<vishu> yes i removed it
<vishu> micahg, what is the stuff you told above i didn't get it:|
<micahg> try running firefox
<ddecator> vishu: download 'firefox' from the repo
<ddecator> or if it's still installed and updated..
<micahg> it'll be 3.6.8 if your system is up to date
<vishu> hey can you explain this version numbers a little bit more i am confused
<micahg> vishu: about?
<micahg> firefox is 3.6.8 on jaunty
<vishu> firefox 3.0 is firefox 3.6.8
<ddecator> the firefox-3.0 package is no firefox 3.6.8
<ddecator> now*
<micahg> vishu: yes, firefox-3.0 is the firefox source package for jaunty, new sources are discouraged in Stable release updates
<micahg> so we reused the firefox-3.0 source
<vishu> so 3.6.8 is what?
<micahg> vishu: latest stable release for firefox
<vishu> so if i install firefox fromsynaptic i install 3.6.8 or 3.0?
<micahg> vishu: install firefox
<vishu> did
<micahg> you're good :)
<micahg> run it
<vishu> ran
<micahg> and about firefox should be 3.6.8
<vishu> yeah
<vishu> cool
<vishu> not playing
<vishu> i open a video and it is blocked i click on it it shows a black screen
<micahg> vishu: you have flash installed?
<vishu> adobe?
<micahg> vishu: can you pastebin the output of this:
<micahg> apt-cache policy libflash-mozplugin flashplugin-installer flashplugin-nonfree swfdec-mozilla mozilla-plugin-gnash adobe-flashplugin
<vishu> : Unable to locate package libflash-mozplugin
<micahg> pastebin the whole thing please
<micahg> paste.ubuntu.com
<vishu> http://pastebin.org/706352
<micahg> k, that works :)
<micahg> try removing swfdec-mozilla
<vishu> ?
<micahg> uninstalling
<vishu> removed
<micahg> try restarting firefxo
<micahg> *firefox
<vishu> its working yay
<vishu> can you tell me how you fixed it so that i can do it on myself if the prob persists again
<vishu> thank you
<micahg> vishu: just removed the plugin that was registering in place of flash
<vishu> oo then is there a plugin deafult?
<micahg> it's an open source flash, but not an up to date version that youtube requires
<micahg> vishu: yes, with ubufox you should be able to choose which one you want
<vishu> ubufox so what plugin i have now?
<micahg> vishu: Adobe flashplugin
<vishu> cooooooooooooooool
<vishu> that is not at all installed
<micahg> well, flashplugin-installed is the adobe flashplugin
<micahg> *installer
<vishu> :D
<vishu> thanq pal
<vishu> micahg, added to friends list:D
<vishu> thank you once again
<micahg> np
<vishu> np=no please?
<micahg> no problem
<vishu> Oo hehehehe
<vishu> :D
<Gryllida> hi
<vishu> Gryllida,  micahg solved it
<Gryllida> I see. :)
<vishu> rsrs
<Gryllida> Will idle here, apparently, since being ubuntu user of mozilla products
<Gryllida> Maybe something new to learn
<vishu> Gryllida, :d
<vishu> :d
<vishu> :D
<Gryllida> :)
<vishu> hehhe
<vishu> bye guys thanq again
<bobby> Hey, is Firefox-core replacing firefox-branding?
<bobby> Because I've never seen the package firefox-core
<rsavoye> with the current gnash release, to fix the youtube problems, delete and block all cookies in Firefox to make video work
<rsavoye> it's fixed in the gnash releases coming out later today
<rsavoye> with adobe, you're on your own
<bobby> gnash used to crash on me all the time, no problems with adobe's flash player though...
<rsavoye> which version of Gnash ? I never see Gnash crashes at all
<rsavoye> gnash release 0.8.8 up at ftp.gnu.org
<rsavoye> announcement coming soon
<micahg> chrisccoulson: are you working on xul20 also or should can I fix the FTBFS if I have time
<chrisccoulson> micahg, feel free to fix that if you get time
<chrisccoulson> i didn't look at that yet
<micahg> chrisccoulson: k, I"m a little concerned about thunderbird, I expected it to FTBFS not update...
<chrisccoulson> micahg, in the daily PPA?
<micahg> chrisccoulson: yeah, it seemed to add the stable version :-/
<chrisccoulson> oh, that's strange
<chrisccoulson> are people actually updating to it?
<micahg> chrisccoulson: mozsymbols just jumped 107MB :(
<chrisccoulson> yeah, i know, i'm having to push them all through my connection ;)
<micahg> rsavoye: is the packaging updated?
<chrisccoulson> i really need to get the symbols uploader working in the datacenter, else my ISP is going to really hate me
<chrisccoulson> at least it's currently only around 250MB/day
<rsavoye> micahg: it is in the gnash sources, not the ubuntu version
<micahg> rsavoye: I know, just asking if you've updated the packaging, we should get it in before beta
<micahg> chrisccoulson: you mean like these people: http://www.geek.com/articles/news/telenet-isp-one-of-our-customers-downloads-2-7tb-every-month-20100820/
<rsavoye> updated which packaging ?
<micahg> rsavoye: for gnash
<rsavoye> right, my version or yours ?
<chrisccoulson> micahg - heh, that will be me soon ;)
<micahg> rsavoye: whichever version you want us to review and get into Maverick :)
<chrisccoulson> if i start pushing the symbols for all releases and for ff3.6 and thunderbird too
<chrisccoulson> i'll be pushing about 2.5GB/day ;)
<rsavoye> you want to use my versions then :-)
<rsavoye> I was going to later compare then to the existing ubuntu ones
<micahg> chrisccoulson: that's only 75GB/month
<micahg> rsavoye: is it updated for 0.8.8 yet?
<rsavoye> mine builds more packages, the -dbg, etc...
<micahg> I can try to look at it later this week
<rsavoye> yes
<chrisccoulson> micahg - on top of the 60GB i'm using already ;)
<rsavoye> in the release branch in our new git sources
<micahg> chrisccoulson: BTW, our xul-dev is broke since I need -fshort-char for everything, pyxpcom builds with it though in maverick
<micahg> but I"m not worrying about that right nwo
<rsavoye> micahg: I just uploaded i386 debs for maverick to my repo at getgnash.org
<rsavoye> and tested them, they install fine
#ubuntu-mozillateam 2011-08-15
* micahg changed the topic of #ubuntu-mozillateam to: Welcome to the Ubuntu Mozilla Team: | Firefox 5 10.04-10.10 http://is.gd/5Fyywu | Firefox 6.0b5 10.04-11.04 http://is.gd/WUM9i5 | Firefox 7.0a2 10.04-11.10 http://is.gd/Byx4fN | Firefox 3.6.20 and 6/Thunderbird 3.1.12 in http://is.gd/dsudW need testing | Firefox 3.6.18 (10.04-10.10) Firefox 5 (11.04)/Thunderbird 3.1.11 in Stable Releases  | Report Mozilla PPA bugs here: http://is.gd/hdZc
* micahg changed the topic of #ubuntu-mozillateam to: Welcome to the Ubuntu Mozilla Team: | Firefox 5 10.04-10.10 http://is.gd/5Fyywu | Firefox 6.0b5 10.04-11.04 http://is.gd/WUM9i5 | Firefox 7.0a2 10.04-11.10 http://is.gd/Byx4fN | Firefox 3.6.20 (10.04-10.10) and 6 (11.04)/Thunderbird 3.1.12 in http://is.gd/dsudW need testing | Firefox 3.6.18 (10.04-10.10) Firefox 5 (11.04)/Thunderbird 3.1.11 in Stable Releases  | Report Mozilla PPA bugs h
<micahg> verbosity failure in /topic
* micahg changed the topic of #ubuntu-mozillateam to: Welcome to the Ubuntu Mozilla Team: | FF = Firefox | FF5 10.04-10.10 http://is.gd/5Fyywu | FF6.0b5 10.04-11.04 http://is.gd/WUM9i5 | FF7.0a2 10.04-11.10 http://is.gd/Byx4fN | FF3.6.20 (10.04-10.10)/FF6 (11.04)/Thunderbird 3.1.12 in http://is.gd/dsudW need testing | FF3.6.18 (10.04-10.10) FF5 (11.04)/Thunderbird 3.1.11 in Stable Releases  | Report Mozilla PPA bugs here: http://is.gd/hdZc1
<micahg> hi chrisccoulson
<micahg> I wanted to ask you about Build with -std=gnu++0x on Natty and newer for mozvoikko
<chrisccoulson> hi micahg
<micahg> hi chrisccoulson
<chrisccoulson> micahg, what was your question?
<micahg> I wanted to ask you about Build with -std=gnu++0x on Natty and newer for mozvoikko
<micahg> is this a new option or are we just moving it from the .pc file to d/rules?
<chrisccoulson> micahg, it's a new option
<micahg> can we do with just enabling in oneiric and forward?
<chrisccoulson> micahg, no, it won't build without it on natty
<chrisccoulson> it needs to match firefox
<micahg> and we were already building firefox with that?
<chrisccoulson> micahg, yes, there is a configure check to do that
<micahg> k, thanks
<micahg> chrisccoulson: uploaded mozvoikko with the tracking bug added, thanks
<BUGabundo> oias
<bhearsum> micahg/chrisccoulson: are you guys launching Fx 6 tomorrow, too?
<micahg> bhearsum: for Natty, yes
<bhearsum> sweet
<micahg> we'll likely migrate maverick next week to 6, lucid will wait on 3.6.x EOL
<chrisccoulson> bhearsum, https://launchpad.net/~ubuntu-mozilla-security/+archive/ppa and https://launchpad.net/~mozillateam/+archive/firefox-stable ;)
<bhearsum> huh, maverick is still alive?
<bhearsum> and lucid?!
<micahg> maverick is supported until Apr 2012, lucid until Apr 2013
<bhearsum> wow
<bhearsum> i guess that's not dissimilar to how we did things until recently
<chrisccoulson> heh
<micahg> right, which made stable release updates much easier :)
<chrisccoulson> bhearsum, the LTS releases are supported for 3 years on the desktop
<chrisccoulson> and the server team have it even worse (5 years)
<bhearsum> yeah
<bhearsum> just drop Firefox from server releases, heh
<bhearsum> it's really not important there
<micahg> it's only on the desktop
<bhearsum> ah
<bhearsum> what does the Firefox 6 code for Maverick/Lucid look like? is it much different than upstream?
<chrisccoulson> bhearsum, there's not much difference
<chrisccoulson> bhearsum, this is the main difference - http://bazaar.launchpad.net/~mozillateam/firefox/firefox.maverick/view/head:/debian/patches/add-syspref-dir.patch
<chrisccoulson> i dropped that patch from natty
<chrisccoulson> and we don't turn on gio support in lucid or maverick (but that's actually the same as upstream)
#ubuntu-mozillateam 2011-08-16
<micahg> hmmm, 95% compatibility for common extensions with Firefox 6
<bhearsum> compared to 5?
<micahg> bhearsum: I think 5 was closer to 85% on release day
<bhearsum> yeah, but do you mean "95% of the addons that were compatible with Fx5 are compatible with Fx6"?
<micahg> no, 95% of the top addons are compatible, https://addons.mozilla.org/en-US/firefox/compatibility/dashboard/6.0
<bhearsum> ah
<chrisccoulson> well, firefox and thunderbird a re published in the firefox-stable and thunderbird-stable PPA's
<chrisccoulson> i shall be on vacation next time all this happens ;)
<micahg> chrisccoulson: I can push buttons for you, just let me know what you need done :)
<chrisccoulson> thanks!
<chrisccoulson> so, cairo 1.10 wasn't backed out before the merge to beta then?
<chrisccoulson> doesn't look like it
<micahg> well, cairo 1.10 might be breaking chromium in certain environments
<dupondje> I just noticed something with the newest thunderbird
<dupondje> LDAP support seems completely broken ?
<dupondje> I can see my list of contacts, but if I want to edit them, it just doesn't show anything
<chrisccoulson> w'ah, too many bzr branches
<micahg> dupondje: do you mean 6?
<dupondje> yea, oneiric version
<micahg> chrisccoulson: I've got a weird situation with the global menu in natty, I don't think it's a regression, but the global menu doesn't always appear until the window loses focus and then gets focus again
<chrisccoulson> micahg, that must be a unity or compiz bug. firefox has no control whatsoever over what is displayed in the panel
<chrisccoulson> it merely exports a menu, and it's up to unity what it displays in the panel
<micahg> chrisccoulson: k, I'm happy to file a bug, should I do it against unity?
<chrisccoulson> micahg, i don't mind. it probably won't be me who looks at it ;)
<micahg> just wondering what your best guess as to where to file it is, will file after I get Firefox 6 out the door
<chrisccoulson> cool
<chrisccoulson> i'm getting the next beta builds ready now :)
<micahg> cool
<micahg> I'll talk to jcastro later this week about channel publicity so we can get more testing
<micahg> I'll try to verify that it's not a 5 to 6 regression, I'm guessing it's not
#ubuntu-mozillateam 2011-08-17
<chrisccoulson> m_conley, you got to the office ok now?
<m_conley> chrisccoulson: hey, yeah - sorry about this morning!
<chrisccoulson> heh, that's ok
<chrisccoulson> i missed it too - my reminder didn't show up ;)
<m_conley> chrisccoulson: :p
<BUGabundo> evening
#ubuntu-mozillateam 2011-08-18
<chrisccoulson> micahg, the new apport hook prevents people from reporting bugs if it detects that they've upgraded without restarting firefox \o/
<micahg> chrisccoulson: cool :)
<chrisccoulson> micahg, i've got it logging all the customised prefs from about:support too
<micahg> chrisccoulson: cool
<chrisccoulson> hmmm, either the xorg package hook takes a very long time, or it's hung
<chrisccoulson> i wanted to add all the graphics info too :/
<BUGabundo> evening!! :D
<chrisccoulson_> lol @ http://whatsmybrowserversion.com/
<chrisccoulson_> m_conley_away, i just saw your retweet ;)
<BUGabundo> chrisccoulson_: wth is the mouse scroll inverted on that site?
<BUGabundo> WTH
<BUGabundo> nite
#ubuntu-mozillateam 2011-08-19
<ronj> hello mozillateam folks. I just upgraded to firefox-aurora 8.0a2 through the Natty PPA (that was the first 8.x update), and Firefox segfaults. Starting with a fresh new profile works though; could you help me to narrow down what in my profile causes the crash? (and bugreport if necessary). Thanks!
<ronj> the only thing I get in the terminal is "Segmentation fault", which doesn't help me a lot. Maybe starting in some kind of verbose mode would help, or point me at the logs
<ronj> hmkay, -safe-mode did the trick, the crash was caused by an addon, Echofon 2.2.2 :)
<ronj> one unrelated comment though: isn't this version supposed to be called Aurora? Here I read "Mozilla Developer Preview", which looks like it is a Nightly. Is it expected or will it change in the next few days?
<micahg> chrisccoulson_: you see any problem with me pulling in the mongodb using libv8 from Debian?
<SteezMcGee420> How do I IRC?
<micahg> chrisccoulson: do you see any problem with me pulling in the mongodb using libv8 from Debian?
<chrisccoulson> micahg, i'm not the right person to talk to, but the current version is quite important to the server team at the moment
<chrisccoulson> so please don't do anything with mongodb without talking to dustin first
<chrisccoulson> which is why i ended up having to fix mongodb just after the platform rally ;)
<micahg> chrisccoulson: k, will send him a mail, thanks
<micahg> chrisccoulson: right, I figured you would at least know who to talk to :)
<micahg> chrisccoulson: did you update all the firefox PPAs to the latest train versions? (I'm updating /topic)
<chrisccoulson> micahg, yeah
* micahg changed the topic of #ubuntu-mozillateam to: Welcome to the Ubuntu Mozilla Team: | FF = Firefox | FF6 10.04-10.10 http://is.gd/5Fyywu | FF7.0b1 10.04-11.04 http://is.gd/WUM9i5 | FF8.0a2 10.04-11.10 http://is.gd/Byx4fN | Thunderbird 3.1.12 in http://is.gd/dsudW need testing | FF3.6.20 (10.04-10.10) FF6 (11.04)/Thunderbird 3.1.11 in Stable Releases  | Report Mozilla PPA bugs here: http://is.gd/hdZc1
<chrisccoulson> everything is up-to-date already, except for oneiric
<chrisccoulson> i'll do that today though, but i wanted to wait to get the new apport hook in
<micahg> k, I'm running trunk on oneiric anyways :)
<chrisccoulson> yeah, me too
<chrisccoulson> micahg, do you want to test the new hook before i upload it? and is there any other information you want in there too?
<micahg> chrisccoulson: nah, I can test it later and we can always add stuff (trying to finish up so I can get some sleep :))
<chrisccoulson> sure, no problem
<BUGabundo> bRoas
<z0x1c> Not sure if questions are accepted here - apparently FF7 hasn't hit the firefox-next PPA for Natty 64-bit yet?
<micahg> z0x1c: thanks, the package failed to build, someone will take a look
<z0x1c> micahg: Thanks for the update. I'll patiently wait for the repo then.
<BUGabundo> in the mist of the night, I leave no trail. only one waits me, my beloved feather pillow
<chrisccoulson> z0x1c, oh, i hadn't noticed that the current beta failed to build on natty
<chrisccoulson> i've just fixed that, but there's a massive backlog with the PPA builders
#ubuntu-mozillateam 2011-08-20
<z0x1c> chrisccoulson: Wow, great news! Thank you for your continued efforts!
<micahg> chrisccoulson: ugh, normally the copy archives are scored below everything else, I guess doko needs it done before beta freeze so we can try to fix as much stuff as possible for beta
<BUGabundo> boas noites
#ubuntu-mozillateam 2011-08-21
<Omega> the global menu doesn't work on fx 9
<chrisccoulson> Omega, it happens every time the version number is bumped
<chrisccoulson> it will be fixed in the next build
<Omega> chrisccoulson: thanks for the reply :)
<BUGabundo> Power Night o/
<JanC> does anybody know if most extensions "support" the latest firefox by now?
 * JanC hates these quick updates
<BUGabundo> does this work for anyone? http://madebyevan.com/webgl-water/
<JanC> and I'm pretty sure this is gonna hurt Firefox's security reputation too...  :-(
<BUGabundo> chromium 15 chrashes
<BUGabundo> and FF trunk complains of lacking a open gl lib
<BUGabundo> JanC: all my addons are running in firefox trunk
<BUGabundo>   Installed: 9.0~a1~hg20110818r75479+nobinonly-0ubuntu1~umd1
<JanC> well, I have a lot of addons, and some of them are written by people in their free time, so they don't always have the time to keep up with 4-6 week "major" releases
<JanC> I already had to replace one addon with another less-feature-full one because the author gave up  :-(
<BUGabundo> I'm sure it will happen more and more, if mozilla keeps changing API
<micahg> JanC: it's every 6 weeks
<micahg> and the changes are smaller
<micahg> 99% of the major extensions are compatible with 6: https://addons.mozilla.org/en-US/firefox/compatibility/dashboard/6.0
<JanC> micahg: changes might be smaller, but "extensions" don't know that  ;)
<micahg> the extensions on AMO get an automatic bump if they're compatible
<JanC> if they think they are compatible?
<JanC> which is a workaround at best
<micahg> no, if they're not using any APIs that changed
<JanC> micahg: how do they test no APIs changed?
<JanC> (APIs have changed accidentally)
<micahg> JanC: http://blog.mozilla.com/addons/2011/04/19/add-on-compatibility-rapid-releases/
<JanC> they onkly test for what they think changed
<JanC> and of course extensions that aren't on their site are left to scramble
<micahg> yes, but authors get 12 weeks to test with
<micahg> once the branch to aurora happens, the extensions can be ported to the new APIs
<JanC> micahg: if the authors have the time...
<micahg> and extension compatability shouldn't have anything to do with Firefox's security reputation
<JanC> micahg: it has, when people delay upgrading because incompatibility problems
<JanC> because of
<micahg> well, compatibility on AMO was 95 or 98% on release day, it's getting better, I think 7 will see even more compatible on release day
<JanC> I am delaying upgrading myself, and feel bad about it for security, but I got burned with the previous release (3 extensions that took a couple of days to a couple of weeks to "officially" become "compatible" + 1 extension that dropped out entirely)
<BUGabundo> nite tech world
#ubuntu-mozillateam 2012-08-14
<smartboyhw> HI!
 * dupondje is really missing lightning on thunderbird :(
#ubuntu-mozillateam 2012-08-15
<smartboyhw> Er, Hi!
<chrisccoulson> bhearsum, do you have flash installed from partner?
<dupondje> chrisccoulson: Building of lightning-extension fails with "configure:17825:27: fatal error: sys/int_types.h: No such file or directory"
<dupondje> you have any idea on that error? Cause int_types.h seems to be in no package :)
<bhearsum> chrisccoulson: i don't think so...
<bhearsum> it's possible though
<bhearsum> how would i check?
#ubuntu-mozillateam 2012-08-16
<_raven> hi
<_raven> thunderbird 14 + imap.arcor.de produces "unable to connect" since several weeks - did anything changed? limiting open connections to 1 did not help
#ubuntu-mozillateam 2012-08-17
<asac> so this ubuntu mozilla firefox thingy is bit  unstable in gdocs recently for me. anyone knows anything?
#ubuntu-mozillateam 2012-08-18
<gnomefreak> has the daily PPAs for chrome, firefox,tbird been updated  for 12.10? If not is there an ETA in them?
#ubuntu-mozillateam 2012-08-19
<MikeRL> Hello. Just a quick question. I imagine that you guys are extremely busy with the Firefox Nightlies on Ubuntu, but have you realized that for some reason the builds keep failing?
<MikeRL> Sorry. Just figuring this thing out. Are you guys there, as it appears that we live on opposite sides of the world. IRC is something new to me.
<MikeRL> I know that you guys worked hard to get the PPC versions of Firefox up to date, but has anybody noticed the build bots seem to keep failing to build the Nightlies correctly?
<micahg> MikeRL: yeah, we get the e-mails, but have been busy, I thought there was a fixed build a few days ago though
<micahg> wow, almost a week old
<MikeRL> Yeah, I can wait a while. You guys think you should reduce the Nightlies to one a week?
<micahg> well, the globalmenu is breaking the build ATM, as for the frequency, ideally we want to know as soon as possible when an upstream change breaks the build, I've been leaving to to Chris as of late, but maybe I should start looking at them again
<micahg> This isn't a build failure I can fix easily, so it would probably have to wait until Monday anyways
<MikeRL> Gotta be annoying for you guys. Good luck with that stuff! I had no clue it was so easy to break a build.
<micahg> MikeRL: well, on trunk they remove interfaces sometimes, if globalmenu is using one of those removed interfaces, it breaks the build
<micahg> like the current case
<MikeRL> I'm no programmer, (yet), but plan to become one after college. Anyhow, when you say interfaces do you mean Unity, or XUL, or something else?
<micahg> anyways, most of the build farm is down for maintenance anyways, it'll probably come back online sometime Monday
<micahg> Gecko API interface
<MikeRL> My guess is that the rapid release cycle has made this harder.
<micahg> XUL essentally
<micahg> well, with rapid release the decision was made that interfaces for the most part are no longer set in stone, so yes
<MikeRL> Well, at least FIrefox 17 is catching up on HTML5. I've read that we've lost so many developers to Chromium. Evolution is a good thing, though. I refuse to use Chrome, as it has questionable privacy at best.
<micahg> Firefox has been making steady progress on HTML5
<micahg> see http://html5test.com/results/desktop.html
<MikeRL> Good. I've noticed it even as a power user, and I despise those Google Chrome ads on Google's site. I adblocked them. There is no reason Firefox is incapable of voice search either, is there?
<micahg> idk, probably just needs someone to implement it
<MikeRL> Anyhow, have you guys noticed that the bookmarks button doesn't show up on Linux in Firefox as it is supposed to?
<micahg> I see it on about:home
<MikeRL> I mean the bookmarks toolbar button. Sorry.
<micahg> what do you mean?
<MikeRL> When you hide the bookmarks bar on Windows, a bookmarks button appears in the  Nav bar. It stays to the right when the bookmarks bar is shown. This does not occur on Linux, Ubuntu anyways.
<MikeRL> It would be next to the home button, BTW.
 * micahg would guess it's not implemented yet
<MikeRL> Anyhow, it's no big deal. Thanks for your help! By the way, will Firefox eventually support Webkit Notifications without an addon or more of the HTML5 forms spec?
<micahg> mozilla 754942
<ubot2`> Mozilla bug 754942 in Bookmarks & History "Bookmarks button hidden on Linux" [Normal,New: ] http://bugzilla.mozilla.org/show_bug.cgi?id=754942
<MikeRL> Thanks, but the bookmarks bar issue is no biggie. Do you think that Flash on Linux will continue to work, seeing as Adobe has ditched it except for in Chrome?
<micahg> yes, 11.2 is supposed to be supported for 5 years, it's just 11.3 and on will be Pepper API only
<MikeRL> I think Google is in bed with Adobe...
 * micahg isn't sure about the notifications
<MikeRL> Thanks for the help! Anyhow, good luck with those builds. Firefox to me is like a religion at times LOL, and I want it to succeed because it isn't owned by some evil company that wants to milk the web for money. It also supports do not track and true ad blocking, and I just cannot trade it for Chrome. Hopefully there are other devout users, I want FIrefox to be around forever!
<micahg> MikeRL: we could always use help with bug triage if you're familiar with how Firefox is supposed to behave
<MikeRL> I cannot code, but I have reported bugs before. When you say triaging, what do you mean? Can you shoot me a link, please?
<micahg> MikeRL: well, these are our criteria for reporting bugs: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MozillaTeam/Bugs
<micahg> This is triaging: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Bugs/HowToTriage#Actions
<MikeRL> THanks, I've reported bugs before, using Apport and log files. Honestly, Firefox (even the Nightly) rarely ever crashes on me. It's more stable than Chrome to me. If I run into a crash or hinderance, I Google it, and if it's not related to anything on my part, I will report it as a bug. We don't need duplicates or invalid bugs.
<micahg> thanks, that's appreciated
<MikeRL> Thanks, when  I have time, I'll report any issues I come across. Goodbye!
#ubuntu-mozillateam 2013-08-12
<Guest67532> why doesnt firefox use ubuntu's default notification system?
<Guest67532> i'm not a developer so i don’t understand why really
#ubuntu-mozillateam 2015-08-10
<Milos_SD> Hello
<Milos_SD> I updated Firefox nightly today and it is crashing flash plugin all the time
<k1> Hi, i have installed thunderbird on Ubuntu 14.10, im trying to make an email account for my gmail on it, but at the creation i get username password error. on my gmail i have enabled IMAP and capcha
<k1> how can i solve it?ive searched alot and not helping
#ubuntu-mozillateam 2015-08-11
<yecril71pl> Hi there, the topic here says: Build versions and testing status: <URL: http://pad.ubuntu-uk.org/ubuntu-mozillateam >.
<yecril71pl> When I go there I get <URL: http://www.strongflexuk.co.uk/ >
<alex_mayorga> chrisccoulson: ^^ Can confirm =S
#ubuntu-mozillateam 2015-08-14
<wxl> can anyone here tell me why ubuntu-mozilla-daily ppa has me stuck on version 38?
<wxl> no matter how many times i reinstall the repo, update, etc., it's still stuck at seeing 38 max in the version table
<wxl> i've tried installing the particular version and no luck
<wxl> btw i'm on trusty
<wxl> oh btw i'm talking about thunderbird-trunk XD
<gQuigs> wxl: this one -https://launchpad.net/~ubuntu-mozilla-daily/+archive/ubuntu/ppa?field.series_filter=trusty
<gQuigs> I see 43 in the repo...
<wxl> gQuigs: i know. that's what's so weird. i see it too! but my install doesn't. have any suggestions?
<gQuigs> hmm.. they are in a different name... have you tried installing thunderbird-trunk package?
<wxl> gQuigs: yes. maybe i should remove and reinstall?
<gQuigs>  pastebin - apt-cache show firefox-trunk
<wxl> i assume you mean thunderbird-trunk?
<wxl> if so http://paste.ubuntu.com/12081131/
<gQuigs> err.. surer
<gQuigs> hmm.. seems thunderbird builds have beeb failing for a whiole
<gQuigs> last build was - https://launchpad.net/~ubuntu-mozilla-daily/+archive/ubuntu/ppa/+builds?build_text=thunderbird&build_state=built 2015-05-20 with Thunderbird 41
<wxl> would that make a difference?
<gQuigs> it would, it means this isn't worth using for thunderbird right now..
<wxl> hahhaah even with 41?
<gQuigs> wxl: but it would make more sense if the last build was 38
<wxl> yeah right
<gQuigs> wxl: yea, there is no point in running an old nightly...
<gQuigs> 3 month old
<wxl> yeah well it beats the ancient version in the regular repos :)
#ubuntu-mozillateam 2016-08-20
<|\n> hello, is there any chance we will see firefox-trunk for trusty (14.04)?
#ubuntu-mozillateam 2017-08-16
<allstarschh> hi, I found firefox-trunk hasn't been updated since 8/3, is there anything wrong?
<edwinksl> ^
<edwinksl> been a while since the last "daily" build :/
<allstarschh> does that mean daily build is broken?
<edwinksl> not sure
<edwinksl> https://launchpad.net/~ubuntu-mozilla-daily/+archive/ubuntu/ppa/+builds?build_text=&build_state=all says that the builds are not even attempted
<ricotz> firefox-trunk requires a newer rustc/cargo and this update is in progress
<allstarschh> thanks for the info :)
<edwinksl> ah okayh
#ubuntu-mozillateam 2017-08-20
<ryzokuken> hey!
<ryzokuken> I wanted to use firefox nightly, I got to your repo
<ryzokuken> but the packages aren't built daily!?
